#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-12
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84626 in synaptic (main) "synaptic fails to request password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84626
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84627 in hal (main) "[feisty]  regression: not able to transfer songs on an ipod anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84627
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84628 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Update fglrx to 8.33.6 in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84628
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84629 in kdenetwork (main) "KopeTex Kopete plugin doesn't work, uses 100% CPU indefinitely" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84631 in gaim (main) "Crash and quit in Gaim while connecting to jabber" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84631
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84630 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "linux-restricted-modules causes modules mismatch with nvidia installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84630
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84632 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "update instructions for new i386/x86_64 assemblers" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84633 in Ubuntu "beryl disable gnome keyboards shortcuts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84633
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84636 in Ubuntu "Please sync alltray from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84636
<pochu> hey crimsun, you are really fast!
<pochu> crimsun: could you change the source package to beryl-core when rejecting the bugs?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84634 in vlc (universe) "vlc crash on system startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84634
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84635 in xchat-gnome (main) "Choosing CHANNELS | DISCONNECT | CLOSE from Network menu option when there is no server connection available causes xchat to crash." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84635
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84637 in Ubuntu "beryl integration with gnome-panel and workspaces-switcher" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84638 in xfdesktop (universe) "Panel crashed and then desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84638
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84639 in Ubuntu Feisty "cannot play sound (Lenovo 3000 V100)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84640 in glibc (main) "O_DIRECT is missing from correct location in headers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84640
<pochu> crimsun: around? Could take a look at bug 80846? I think it's not a python bug, but a beryl one. WDYT?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80846 in python2.5 "In Ubuntu Edgy Beryl 0.1.99.2's Configurator chashes if I choose some keyboard imput features" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80846
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84641 in Ubuntu "Wireless card (Atheros) no longer detected after upgrade to kernel 2.6.17-11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84642 in hal (main) "Wrong "usage" for the init script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84642
<pochu> good night!!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84646 in metacity (main) "metacity crash when increasing no of virtual desktops to 3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84643 in Ubuntu "system problem - sound very slow - sys delays" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84643
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84644 in bygfoot (universe) "New stable version 2.0.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84644
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84645 in bygfoot (universe) "menu files for KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84648 in Ubuntu "beryl crashed when loging out using ctrl+alt+backspace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84648
<gnomefreak> is there a reason we are not rejecting beryl bugs?
<ajmitch> because there are so many of them? :)
<gnomefreak> ajmitch: we have someone trying to diagnose them and he doesnt know what hes looking for
* ajmitch hasn't been touching them 
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: as far as i know, we are
<gnomefreak> beryl+xgl == broken downgrade beryl fixes it
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: its not in any repos why would we?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: sorry, as far as i know, we are rejecting beryl bugs
<ajmitch> if we didn't the bug count of ubuntu would triple
<gnomefreak> one of these days im just gonna go over them adn reject them all since the issue is beryl 1.9999* that is crashing xserver-xgl
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84650 in apt-file (universe) "Bash completions file is not syntactically valid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84650
<cowbud> onn snap
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84652 in hal (main) "hal-system-power-hibernate-linux has wrong path for uswsusp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84654 in kstreamripper (universe) "Should be added to Multimedia, not Utilities" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84654
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84655 in par2cmdline (universe) "par2 : "Main packet not found" error - Dapper (ppc) (Universe Repository)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84655
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84656 in Ubuntu "Software Sources in Control Panel Broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84656
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84658 in lighttpd (universe) "Some SSL requests fail with "write failed"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84658
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84657 in rar "Needs Security update " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84661 in kstreamripper (universe) "KStreamRipper icons do not display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84662 in xorg-server (main) "Xnest: ghost mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84663 in libfcgi (universe) "something is broken with the libfcgi++.so build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84663
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84664 in Ubuntu "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84664
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84665 in bazaar (universe) "revspec: add 'head' alias to mean -1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84669 in mc (universe) "[apport]  mc crashed on remote file deleteion (FISH)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84669
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84668 in devmapper (main) "adds misleading double entry to swapon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84670 in mysql-admin (universe) "Crash when want to show create script, database has no tables" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84670
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84671 in gnome-panel (main) "when downloding updates receive error message bricolage not set up." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84672 in lvm2 (main) "[feisty]  failures when opening snapshots" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84672
<dholbach> good morning
<poningru> can someone help me track down a mysql bug?
<poningru> just need to make sure it exists before filing it
<poningru> need someone who doesnt have mysql-server installed
<poningru> ...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84675 in initramfs-tools (main) "System not booting after upgrade from edgy to feisty (2006-02-11)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84677 in postgresql-8.2 (main) "Backport PostgreSQL 8.2 to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84677
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84678 in basket (universe) "Please sync basket (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84678
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84676 in debian-installer (main) "xfsprogs not installed when installing to xfs partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84679 in debian-installer (main) "raid assembly breaks on pre-existing arrays" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84679
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84681 in libsynaptics (universe) "Please sync libsynaptics (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84681
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84683 in Ubuntu "Unable to boot, Kernels 2.6.20-5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84682 in ksynaptics (universe) "Please sync ksynaptics (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84684 in opendchub (universe) "It's not possible to stop opendchub via init scripts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84684
* dholbach rolls a new bughelper release
<ajmitch> yay!\
<Hobbsee> woo :)
<dholbach> it's now getting more and more useful to run on arbitrary bugs
<ajmitch> excellent
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84685 in liboobs (main) "users-admin won't registers new users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84687 in elementtree (main) "Doesn't work python python2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84688 in convertfs (universe) "Should depend on util-linux and fileutils" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84689 in pykdeextensions (main) "libpythonize0-0.4.0-3ubuntu1 depends on python2.5-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84690 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with KeyError in tryKeep()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84690
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84691 in update-notifier (main) "User expected to click an icon outside the notifier balloon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84691
<TuxCrafte1> Hello, i have a question I have a VIA EN12000E motherboard with xubuntu 6.10. The system is unstable when I start a program sometimes the everything total freezes and I need to press the reset button. I have been trying to debug this problem but with no succes. I need help. with a total checklist how to debug my problem.
<TuxCrafte1> I run these log systems klogd bootlogd sysklogd are there some more I can use to try to find the bug?
<TuxCrafte1> because i cant find any thing after a system froze in the log files
<TuxCrafte1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingIRQProblems
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84692 in apcupsd (universe) "Lock directory not created in startup script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84692
<TuxCrafte1> what is the SysRq key? (Alt+SysRq+1)
<TuxCrafte1> printscreen
<TuxCrafte1> never mind :-D
<TuxCrafte1> pci=routeirq what is the function of this boot option
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84693 in update-manager (main) ""imported from proposed" useless changelog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84693
<mvo> good morning seb128!
<seb128> hi mvo
<coNP> morning, seb128
<seb128> hi coNP
<coNP> should I (ever) assign bugs to ubuntu desktop bugs?
<seb128> feel free to assign any desktop bug to desktop-bugs team
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84696 in glibc (main) "Several applications generate the same error with this library" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84697 in vde (universe) ""/var/run/vde" directory disappear after reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84698 in beagle (main) "gaim conversations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84699 in mono (main) "crash for other application (beagled-helper....)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84699
<fernando> moin all
<pochu> hello! :)
<fernando> pochu: hi
<pochu> hi fernando :)
<coNP> hey pochu
<pochu> hi coNP :)
<pochu> coNP: do you know why the 20-7 kernel isn't still in the repos for 386?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84700 in Ubuntu "Kernel Oops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84700
<Hobbsee> pochu: did it fail to build?
<pochu> Hobbsee: I think not
<Hobbsee> -generic's not there either
<pochu> Hobbsee: it's in the repos for -generic-amd64
<pochu> but not for 386
<Hobbsee> pochu: what's that package name?
<coNP> pochu: I don't know, I still use 2.6.19
<pochu> linux-image-2.6.20-7-generic_2.6.20-7.13_amd64.deb <--- Hobbsee that's in the repos, but not the 386 one
<pochu> Hobbsee: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/
<gnomefreak> pochu: may i /msg you for a  moment?
<pochu> gnomefreak: of course
<coNP> pochu: have you tried getting the source for it and compiling it?
<gnomefreak> ty
<pochu> coNP: no, I haven't
<pochu> I've never compiled a kernel myself
<pochu> Hobbsee: the log is fine: https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/300654
<Hobbsee> pochu: interesting.  the i386 binaries exist, too.
<coNP> then they are missing from Packages.gz?
<pochu> Hobbsee: do you think I should ask BenC?
<pochu> as he is the kernel man :)
<Hobbsee> pochu: dunno.  he's not on the publishing side of things.  probably ask in #ubuntu-devel
<pochu> Hobbsee: ok, ty
<coNP> pochu: there is no source pacakage for 2.6.20-7, for me, either
<pochu> coNP: arch?
<coNP> pochu: x86
<pochu> ok
<coNP> shouldn't that be arch-independent?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84701 in drscheme (universe) "DrScheme dumps core at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84701
<pochu> coNP: no, the -amd64 is in the repos
<pochu> <tfheen> pochu: I just accepted it.
<pochu> <tfheen> it was in binary new,
<pochu> <tfheen> pochu: correct.  It'll be published in an hour or so.
<pochu> :D
<coNP> thanks, pochu
<pochu> coNP: ty guys! :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84702 in firefox (main) "firefox 2.0.0.1 crashed on multiple extension addition (after "restart firefox")" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84703 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "subscribing to feed impossible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84704 in Ubuntu "YP authentication takes two reboots to return after upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84704
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84705 in xvidcore (multiverse) "libxvidcore (feisty) significantly slower than in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84705
<coNP> pochu: do you think bug #48617 is a real bug?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48617 in firefox "galeon says it is Firefox via ssh URI" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48617
<coNP> It is in fact Firefox that is used in Galeon providing this message...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84674 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "Disappearance of /sbin/lrm-video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84674
<pochu> coNP: I don't know. Your answer has a lot of sense. However, I understand the user, because galeon is not firefox
<pochu> gnomefreak: WDYT? bug 48617
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48617 in firefox "galeon says it is Firefox via ssh URI" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84706 in xen-meta (universe) "ubuntu-xen-desktop does not depend on anything" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84706
<coNP> pochu: sure, therefore my doubt
<coNP> however, Firefox is right, that it is Firefox
<pochu> coNP: but I don't know if that's trivial to solve...
<coNP> and is Galeon using Firefox Galeon or Firefox? :)
<davmor2> Poucho: thanks for pointing out the obvious to me on the iso test forum :)
<pochu> davmor2: np :)
<gnomefreak> looking
<pochu> ty
<pochu> davmor2: if you have any question regarding bugs, this is the right place :)
<coNP> we only have to sleep twice till next hug day :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84708 in Ubuntu "System partition losing files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84709 in evince (main) "wrong dependency from gs?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84709
<pochu> coNP: right!
<pochu> and I will do a great hug to whom fixes Bug #83637
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83637 in network-manager "Network-manager doesn't show any wireless network on ipw2200" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83637
<pochu> I hope it's fixed with the 20-7 kernel
<davmor2> I do have one query how the hell do you get network-manager to play nicely with rt2500 pcmcia card?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84707 in Ubuntu "synaptic / category / depot => not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84710 in deskbar-applet (main) "allow entering text when the deskbar icon is clicked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84712 in pan (main) "Pan crashes while downloading headers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84713 in apt (main) "apt-get doesn't run package config scripts on second attempt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84714 in gftp (main) "gftp-gtk won't load if assistive technologies are enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84715 in control-center (main) "prefered applications crashes with invalidly large memory allocation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84716 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes, screen divides after applying orca screen reader" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84716
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84717 in update-manager (main) "SRU: updates necessary for Kubuntu Upgrade Tool in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84718 in sysvinit (main) "gdm session may fail if loging in immediately after a boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84720 in python2.4 (main) "python tkinter: text widget method edit_modified does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84721 in kdebase (main) "[Feisty Fawn]  konqueror doesn't open url but save" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84719 in Ubuntu "Live CD crashes/gets into an endlsess loop on shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84722 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet requires too many keystrokes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84722
<hggdh> someone with access please have a look at https://launchpad.net/bugs/84718
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84718 in sysvinit "gdm session may fail if loging in immediately after a boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84724 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with OSError in download()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84725 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Pb with ipw3945 module (Inspiron 6400)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84726 in Ubuntu "rlocate should be available as an slocate replacement" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84726
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84727 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SystemError in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84729 in totem (main) "Mpeg playback from windows share really choppy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84729
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84730 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[apport]  network-admin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84730
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84731 in xorg (main) "Syncing and merging X.org 7.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84731
<pochu> nice bug :)
<seb128> right
<ogra> as long as it gets fixed ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84733 in libxml-libxml-perl (main) "[apport]  package libxml-libxml-perl failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84733
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84734 in libxml-simple-perl (main) "[apport]  package libxml-simple-perl failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84732 in python-pam (main) "SRU: python-pam contains no binaries (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84732
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84735 in ubuntu-meta (main) "[apport]  package ubuntu-minimal failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84735
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84736 in nano (main) "[apport]  package nano failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84736
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84737 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus freezes on secondary monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84737
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84739 in dokuwiki (universe) "please sync dokuwiki (0.0.20061106-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84739
<medders> Hi, i'm having a bit of a problem with bug 84448, anychance I could have a hand?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84448 in Ubuntu "Theme Manager in Ubuntu Not Working-Hanging " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84448
<coNP> medders: what is your problem?
<medders> I'm not sure what the guilty source-package is
<medders> coNP: it might be that ubuntu-desktop didn't install some vital bits, but it could be something else
* coNP installed ubuntu 
<coNP> (and then kubuntu-desktop :))
<hggdh> medders: when the user runs g-t-am from the console: what error/warnings are displayed? This may give you a clue on what is going on
<medders> hggdh: cheers, I'll ask
<medders> hggdh: or would that be included in the gdb backtrace anyhow?
<hggdh> medders: probably not -- it might have been captured during the trace, but not necessarily
<medders> hggdh: okay, thanks
<hggdh> medders: just looked at the gdb -- you would probably see it there. Interesting.
<medders> hggdh: the only interestingthing I can see is the bit that starts "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169", but I don't know what it's telling me.
<medders> hggdh:  do you think http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263816 might solve it?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84738 in ksynaptics (universe) "UVFe request: ksynaptics" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84738
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84740 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "linux-image-2.6.17-11-server causes Oops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84744 in Ubuntu "libgmime2.1 has no available version, but exists in the database" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84744
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84741 in ubiquity (main) "ubuntu 7.04 feisty herd 2 hangs on install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84742 in Ubuntu "ubuntu 6.10 installer crashed at about 95%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84743 in buildbot (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84743
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84745 in mesa (main) "Flickering apps while in indirect mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84745
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84746 in blender (universe) "Blender crashes Xorg running in mesa indirect mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84747 in xscreensaver (main) "Try to visualize the screensaver, the computer hang..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84747
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84748 in gaim (main) "Startup Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84749 in Ubuntu "Address Book Seach doesn't search properly... quick fix?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84749
<TeTeT> where do I get debug symbols for a specific package from?
<dholbach> TeTeT: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<TeTeT> dholbach: thx
<dholbach> de rien
<zul> geser: ping
<hggdh> medders: sorry for the delay -- had to go out for a bit. No, I do not think http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263816 will solve it, since it only affects wacom devices (which, BTW, most of us do not have). But, of course, it is worth a try.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84752 in gaim (main) "Random crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84750 in lftp (main) "Downloading from a proftpd with TLS encryption" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84751 in ontv (universe) "[apport]  ontv crashed with IndexError in __location_combobox_changed()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84754 in ubuntu-meta (main) "pager applet "number of desktops" widgets broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84756 in network-manager (main) "Spanish translation is wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84756
<ul1024k> hey
<ul1024k> my ubuntu won't boot
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84755 in vlc (universe) "VLc crashes when opening mp3 stream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84755
<ul1024k> it tells me "DSDT not found"
<pochu> ul1024k: #ubuntu
<ul1024k> and even the livecd won't boot anymore
<ul1024k> pochu, no one there knows whart this is
<ul1024k> *what
<pochu> ul1024k: oh, neither do I ;)
<ul1024k> ok
<pochu> ul1024k: have you filed a bug?
<ul1024k> thank you
<ul1024k> nope, pochu
<pochu> ul1024k: do it please :)
<ul1024k> how do I do that?
<pochu> ul1024k: one moment
<ul1024k> ok
<pochu> ul1024k: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<bdmurray> anybody know how to classify a bug about fr.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<pochu> bdmurray: a mirror bug :)
<bdmurray> pochu: okay but what package would that be? ;)
<pochu> ul1024k: please, tell your hardware, and what were you trying to do/install
<pochu> bdmurray: no idea :)
<pochu> bdmurray: I'm not sure if that's a bug in ubuntu...
<pochu> I think not :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84757 in totem (main) "should resize when playing audio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84757
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84760 in Ubuntu "Regression: Sound volume hotkeys stopped working " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84760
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84761 in firefox (main) "crashed trying to view quicktime video on apple.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84761
<bdmurray> seb128: I have a question about a bug you rejected
<bdmurray> seb128: I read more so disregard my last
<bdmurray> seb128: could you help classify 84449 though?
<pochu> bug 84449 :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84762 in Ubuntu "Feisty: usb crash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84762
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84449 in Ubuntu "Problem adding mp3s to rhythmbox from a remote host." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84764 in parted (main) "Add support resizing little endian HFS+ journals" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84764
<dholbach> good night folks - I'm out! see you tomorrow
<crimsun> bye daniel
<dholbach> bye daniel :)
<pochu> night!
<dholbach> night pochu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84765 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "ubuntu-restricted-extras fails on herd-3 due to java" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84765
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84766 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "F-spot (not gthumb) should be used to import photos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84766
<ajmitch> not another one...
<cowbud> we got another one nother one
<ogra> ajmitch, did you break the world again ?
<ajmitch> ogra: no, that was just another one about f-spot & g-v-m :)
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> i thought that was switched in edgy
<ajmitch> no, it was undecided, and so was unchanged
<ogra> tsk
<ajmitch> pitti & seb still have their doubts about f-spot
<ogra> i have some thousand pics in it ... and no probs at all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84767 in Ubuntu "feisty joystick problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84768 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "nvidia driver doesn't work with DVI output" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84769 in stellarium (universe) "Stellarium crashes at start-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84770 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "gtkpod crashes when it has to overwrite a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84770
* ajmitch just got a pile of svn revisions for f-spot that have useful patches
<ogra> ajmitch, so you want to be in the motu council and want my vote ?
<ajmitch> it's up to you if you think I'm suitable
<ajmitch> hardly a popularity contest :)
<ogra> what kind of bribes do you provide ?
<ogra> :)
<ajmitch> you mean I don't get paid to do this?
<ogra> no, you first have to pay all your voters to win, then you might get paied if you won :)
<ajmitch> bah
<ogra> well, i gave you my vot anyway, we can decide at UDS who pays whom the beer :)
<ajmitch> hah, I doubt I'll be at UDS for awhile :)
<ogra> really? why is that ?
<pochu> hey guys! I can't vote since I'm not a motu, but I also want a beer! :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84772 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SystemError in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84772
<ogra> file a bug :) "cant vote for beer"
<pochu> hehe :)
<pochu> ogra: if I do that, will you mark it as "fix commited", and mark as "fix released" once you've bought one for me? :)
<ajmitch> ogra: spain is a long way from NZ
<pochu> I'm spanish :)
<ogra> pochu, indeed i will ... but you have to come to sevilla in may to pick it up
<pochu> ogra: I don't know if I'll go... I have classes and exams...
<ajmitch> oh dear, sabdfl posting on his blog about the motu council
<fernando> pochu: ola pochu, soy brasileo
<pochu> fernando: buenas ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84773 in firefox (main) "firefox crash report at next startup of ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84773
* ajmitch wonders how much spanish he could learn before may :)
<zul> no es bueno..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84774 in amarok (main) "Crackling sound during MP3 podcast playback in Amarok 1.4.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84774
<pochu> ajmitch: you can join #ubuntu-es ;)
<ajmitch> heh
* alex_muntada is considering the Ubuncon on May 5, since he's from Barcelona, ES ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84775 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84775
* pochu is also thinking in go, but he can't skip class :(
<alex_muntada> pochu: May 5 is Saturday ;)
<pochu> alex_muntada: oh, that's nice :)
<pochu> alex_muntada: I'm nearer than you :P hehe
<alex_muntada> pochu: true, so you owe me a beer :-P
<pochu> alex_muntada: and you a diet coke for me :)
<alex_muntada> pochu: deal :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84776 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with AttributeError in check_all_updates_installable()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84777 in Ubuntu "the installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84777
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84778 in gnumeric (main) "gnumeric pie graph" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84780 in Ubuntu "Partitions are not recognized by installation process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84779 in bughelper (main) "bugnumbers --stats doesn't work with a url" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84779
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84781 in Ubuntu "missing PPP GUI/config on live CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84782 in samba (main) "samba speed local network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84783 in kdenetwork (main) "[feisty]  kopete is very slow when using webcam" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84785 in gaim (main) "gaim mess crashed and send me the following message /var/crash/_usr_bin_gaim.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84784 in Ubuntu "BugReportTest1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84786 in gnome-breakout (universe) "New upstream release of gnome-breakout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84787 in enigmail (main) "pressing cancel on the passphrase dialog doesn't work right" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84787
<seb128> bdmurray: pong
<pochu> bdmurray: ping? could you please tell me why you've rejected bug 78801?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78801 in ubiquity "Problem mounting a partition while booting right after installing" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78801
<pochu> bdmurray: no need, you've rejected the ubiquity bug :)
<pochu> thanks anyway
<bdmurray> pochu: the Ubuntu bug that is, so it wouldn't show up as untriaged.
<seb128> bug #84449
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84449 in Ubuntu "Problem adding mp3s to rhythmbox from a remote host." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84449
<bdmurray> seb128: that's it
<bdmurray> seb128: I am wondering how to classify it
<seb128> bah, not a short description :p
<bdmurray> looks like gnome-vfs or something close to it
<seb128> looks like gstreamer
<seb128> nautilus works fine, gnomevfs-ls,cat,info also
<seb128> nautilus properties will use gstreamer
<seb128> rhythmbox does use gstreamer
<seb128> totem is probably totem-gstreamer
<seb128> for that one I would try to reproduce the bug first
<bdmurray> okay
<seb128> well, if you want to triage it without trying, probably reassign to gstreamer and ask if he can play it with "gst-launch-0.10 playbin uri=smb://...."
<seb128> or if he gets an error with that
<seb128> if that's a gstreamer problem that's likely to complain about something
<bdmurray> to eliminate ftp being an issue use the smb url?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I picked one protocol
<seb128> the description states "samba and ftp (but the problem can be reproduced also with webdav)"
<seb128> I understand that he gets the problem with smb or ftp or webdav
<seb128> that's not really clear though
<bdmurray> Okay, and he said he was using ftp for the current problem
<seb128> might be easier to ask to try with ftp
<seb128> yeah, you are right
<seb128> ask him to try gst-launch on uri=ftp://....
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84789 in mozilla (universe) "Mozilla Calendar crashed while trying to print month view" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84789
<bdmurray> yeah bughelper!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84790 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "[feisty]  update-alternatives doesn't notice java6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84790
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84791 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Language tags do not appear for splix driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84791
<tsmithe> bdmurray, hi. i see you've been doing lots of alsa bug triaging. could you also subscribe the ubuntu-audio team to any alsa bugs you come across? thanks. (/me wonders why his requests always come out sounding abrupt)
* tsmithe really should get on top of the bugmail
<tsmithe> there's just so much!
<bdmurray> tsmithe: is the audio team the contact for alsa bugs?
<crimsun> yes, it is.
<crimsun> unfortunately most everyone triages them incorrectly
<crimsun> stuff gets assigned to alsa-lib instead of linux-source-2.6.20; alsa-utils gets random crap; I could go on forever but it's not worth it.
<bdmurray> crimsun: if it could help us classify them better it might be worth it. ;)
<tsmithe> crimsun, couldn't we just have the bugs for the packages automagically have the bugs sent to ubuntu-audio?
<bdmurray> I've just be using the DebuggingSoundProblems page to gather the correct information from the submitter
<tsmithe> but then we'd still have to get bugs assigned the correct packages...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84792 in Ubuntu "Keyboard Indicator Applet doesn't work on upgrade to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84792
<crimsun> tsmithe: yes, ubuntu-audio can be set as the bug contact for all alsa* source packages.
<tsmithe> that would be good.
<crimsun> tsmithe: however, it doesn't make sense for all alsa* source packages, because the kernel team is indirectly a member of ubuntu-audio, too
<tsmithe> yeah...
<tsmithe> hum
<tsmithe> how do you manage it? you're always so (seemingly) well-organised
<crimsun> I just sub ubuntu-audio for stuff that is /definitely/ an alsa issue; otherwise I just sub my own acct
<tsmithe> yeah
* tsmithe sets up better mail filters. there's just so much bugmail!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84793 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with AttributeError in check_all_updates_installable()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84794 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with AttributeError in check_all_updates_installable()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84794
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84795 in control-center (main) "Control Center categories are confusing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84795
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84796 in Ubuntu "windowsmedia don't show right with kaffeine-xine in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84799 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "e-sata hotplug management on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84799
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-13
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84801 in nfs-utils (main) "NFS freeze after switching network interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84801
<bdmurray> tsmithe, crimsun: I going thru bugs w/o a package and have found some sound ones but don't know where to classify them.  Would subscribing the Ubuntu Audio Team be the best idea in this case?
<tsmithe> yes :)
<tsmithe> i would say so, at least
<bdmurray> cool, watch out for more bug e-mail then. ;)
<crimsun> bdmurray: yes
<tsmithe> bdmurray, i'm already subscribed to ubuntu-bugs, anyway :)
<bdmurray> tsmithe: wow, I haven't gone that far yet.
<tsmithe> so how do you do it?
<pochu> #ubuntu-bugs :)
<bdmurray> bughelper is my friend
<tsmithe> i find that i get an awful lot of mail, but it is everything ;)
<tsmithe> bughelper
* tsmithe hasn't tried that yet!
<tsmithe> of course :)
<bdmurray> and ubuntu-desktop-bugs
<tsmithe> hum
<tsmithe> so what have i subscribed to?!
<tsmithe> what's the difference?
<bdmurray> ubuntu-bugs is everything
<bdmurray> desktop bugs is a smaller subset primarly "desktop" pacakges
<tsmithe> hum
<tsmithe> i think i'll stay as i am then
<boggle> I've a problem following the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/doc
<boggle> I get this error: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: sftp://tspindler@bazaar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper/bughelper.main/
<bdmurray> boggle try: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper/bughelper.main/
<boggle> bdmurray: works, I change the wiki
<bdmurray> cool
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84802 in laptop-mode-tools (main) "laptop_mode bashisms" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84802
<crimsun> bug 83916
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83916 in alsa-driver "[Feisty] No sound on ASUS F3Jm laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83916
<tsmithe> is "No sound" the most popular bug title?
<tsmithe> crimsun, are you on it?
<bdmurray> tsmithe: you could use bughelper to find out. ;)
<tsmithe> bah go away
<tsmithe> it's not assigned to anyone :)
<tsmithe> or does it use some kind of majik?
<tsmithe> hi ryanakca
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84803 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when loading java applets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84803
<crimsun> tsmithe: yes.
<crimsun> crimsun@FUN:/media/disk/crimsun/git/ubuntu-2.6$ git branch
<crimsun> * launchpad-83916
<crimsun>   master
<tsmithe> crimsun, ah ok
<tsmithe> you create a branch for each bug?
<crimsun> yes
<tsmithe> ok. why?
<crimsun> so I can isolate the patch to send upstream or to Ben
<tsmithe> ok
<tsmithe> damn... talking of patch.. i'd completely forgotten about that ac97 one
<tsmithe> :S i'll get on that tomorrow
<tsmithe> sorry
<crimsun> np
<bdmurray> I've seen a couple of bugs about headphone sense.  What would that fall under?
<crimsun> linux-source-2.6.x
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84804 in gimmie (universe) "gimmie_applet freezes X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84805 in xchat-gnome (main) "[apport]  xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84805
<crimsun> 'x' determined by the Ubuntu release
<crimsun> 12 -> breezy, 15 -> dapper, 17 -> edgy, 20 -> feisty
<bdmurray> so the kernel detects if a headphone has been plugged in?
<crimsun> so to speak, yes
<bdmurray> cool, thanks for the information
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84806 in ghextris (universe) "[Feisty]  Ghextris won't run; "python2.3: bad interpreter"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84809 in xchat-gnome (main) "[apport]  xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84810 in Ubuntu "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81840 in Ubuntu "roblem with headphone jack in toshiba l30-134 ( alsa )" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81840
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84812 in hal (main) "No macbook pro support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84812
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84813 in totem (main) "File thumbnail should be used as window icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84814 in kiso (universe) "kiso action mount does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84815 in partman (main) "Fails to correctly set up partitions on Intel Macs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84816 in ubuntu-docs (main) "A typo in Ubuntu documentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84816
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84818 in xdg-utils (universe) "[edgy]  xdg-icon-resource depends on bash syntax, but specifies "!/bin/sh"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84817 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  "dev" extra disk in browsing windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84819 in hwdb-client (main) "hwdb-client-gnome menu entry tooltip is not HIG compliant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84820 in Ubuntu "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84821 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) ""attempt to access beyond end of device" when creating LVM snapshot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84824 in serpentine (main) "serpentine doesn't include silence between tracks in length calculations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84824
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84825 in Ubuntu "nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84827 in Ubuntu "[apport]  nautilus crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84828 in firefox (main) "Firefox shut down unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84829 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV and ignore does not ignore ..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84829
<tsmithe> crimsun, kinda sad that launchpad doesn't support mantis, don't you think?
<crimsun> err, well, it almost does
<crimsun> kiko would know more; he wrote a good bit of code to try and pull info
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84830 in usplash (main) "Can't make video work right on a HP dv2125nr laptop with NVidia GO 6150 chipset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84831 in gaim (main) "gaim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84831
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84832 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashes at the time of partionnement (fiesty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84832
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84833 in clamav (universe) "Feisty 0.90~rc3-1ubuntu1 freshclam postinst error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84834 in evolution (main) "evolution message send options error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84835 in Ubuntu "beryl crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84836 in evince (main) "[feisty]  evince no longer displays postscript files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84837 in gnome-ppp (universe) "Gnome PPP dialogue doesn't send one-time passwords to wvdial" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84841 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed - IOErrer [Errno 28]  No space left on VMWare device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84841
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84842 in system-config-printer (main) "[apport]  system-config-printer.py crashed with OSError in on_btnPMakeDefault_clicked()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84842
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84843 in tomboy "tomboy menu entry's tooltip is not phrased as a verb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84843
<cowbud> huh isn't it a bug if apt-cache finds something and aptitude doesn't?
<cowbud> i.e. aptitude search metronome apt-cache search metronome
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84844 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "firefox freezes in feisty herd 3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84845 in yelp (main) "broken link "man:beryl-manager(1)"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84846 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "i8042 keyboard driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84846
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84849 in openssh (main) "(bash) ssh to other systems fails to connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84850 in dpkg (main) "does not interpret X[SBC] -* fields when building binary control files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84851 in psi (universe) "[apport]  psi crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84852 in Ubuntu "Software Sources Does not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84853 in yelp (main) "too many instances of "Ubuntu" on yelp frontpage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #51312 in ubuntu-website "Website renders incorrectly using safari (dup-of: 47820)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51312
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84854 in vdccm (universe) "vdccm is not setuid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84856 in Ubuntu "No sound from Audigy in Feisty Herd 3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84857 in Ubuntu "Please sync gplcver 2.11a-3 (unstable) from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84858 in Ubuntu "lock screen panel button does nothing when screensaver not running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84861 in xscreensaver (main) "[dependencies]  xscreensaver-data-extra depends on netpbm but not listed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84861
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84859 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "sun-java[56]  on PPC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84860 in Ubuntu "Cannot install feisty herd 3 due to modprobe problem (kernel 2.6.20)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84860
<AlP__>  good morning
<cowbud> a7p eh
<cowbud> what is the name from?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84862 in svnmailer (universe) "svnmailer broken in 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84862
<a7p> cowbud, my christian Name is Albrecht, which is to long for web/irc/whatever use ... I wanted to have some three letter lable (just like rms), but mine would be aam (and A-A in babyspeak for poo in germany), so I used alb for a while which became alp (mythological animal that causes bad dreams) -- I used to write it AlP. now most people thought I would call myself aip, which is Arzt im Parktikum (a doctor trainee - just like those in Scurb
<a7p> s) which I thought is almost as stupid as aam. So I decided to look for something entirely meaingless, something like C3PO or R2D2 *g* and I ended with a7p *g*
<a7p> -> short question, short answer, looong story *g*
<a7p> toke some years to get from AlP to a7p
<a7p> in irc-net there also existed some italian constantly "stealing" my nick ...
<a7p> </the-story-of-my-life>
<cowbud> a7p: hah aa
<cowbud> I don't think that many people would have connected it with that ;)
<cowbud> aber trotzdem komisch
<a7p> cowbud, well ... in kindergarden some people came up with this ... *g* (about 22 years ago)
<cowbud> hah
<cowbud> no kidding
<cowbud> funny how that stuff sticks with you
<coNP> nice story, a7p, cowbud
<cowbud> we are all closer now
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84863 in firefox (main) "crash after trying to close popup notification" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84863
* a7p wipes a tear from his eyes.
<a7p> ;)
* coNP computed the md5sum what he wanted to say: 4136a92da80284b6d4965c2dd7bb5b7f
<a7p> coNP, be carefull ... md5 got significantly weaker in the last year ...
<cowbud> haha yah my hash over here is an insult
<cowbud> you bastard
<coNP> cowbud: whats wrong?
<cowbud> coNP: nevermind a lame attempt at a joke
<coNP> cowbud: huhh... I thought it was serious ;)
<cowbud> coNP: nah not at this hour, at least over here ;)
<coNP> cowbud: what hour over there? :)
<cowbud> 2:30
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84865 in mplayer (multiverse) "mencoder crashes when converting avi to mpeg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84865
<cowbud> god what I wouldn't give for spell check in multiple languages in all applications like it is in evolution
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84867 in gnome-chess (universe) "gnome-chess does not show fonts using xorg but does using XWin32" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84867
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84868 in nozomi (universe) "cannot compile module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84868
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84869 in gaim (main) "2.0.0beta6 crashes intermittently when receiving message from Yahoo Msgr" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84870 in Ubuntu "Wrong resolution in Wallpaper browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84871 in mono (main) "another bug with mono..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84871
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84872 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "doesn't provide inconsistent state of radio buttons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84872
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84873 in mediawiki (universe) "Mediawiki 1.9 in Feisty?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84874 in libopensync-plugin-google-calendar (universe) "missing helper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84875 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when I try to access a new url" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84876 in Ubuntu "Gnome settings manager error to start desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84876
<jwendell> seb128, my alacarte (as today's update) is broken... i check some item and after one second it unchecks by itself...
<seb128> jwendell: patches are welcome ;)
<jwendell> :)
<seb128> it works fine for me
<seb128> and there has been almost no change since the previous version out of reverting the change for system and preferences menus
<seb128> maybe you don't have the right to write to .config/menus or something because you runned something with sudo that changed it?
<seb128> sometime people have that sort of bug
<jwendell> seb128, the permissions are OK... can i delete .config/menus directory?
<seb128> sure you can
<jwendell> ok
<seb128> you will just drop the changes you made to the menus
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84877 in vmware-player (multiverse) "Feisty package; install fails (/boot/System.map-player)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84877
<jwendell> seb128, i've unchecked gnome control center, but it's still there
<jwendell> seb128, do i have to logout?
<seb128> not sure that's working
<seb128> I uploaded new gnome-menus like 10 min ago
<jwendell> ah
<seb128> I doubt it had been accepted, built, published and upgraded on your box
<jwendell> sorry
<seb128> nothing to be sorry about
<seb128> you should just wait for the updates maybe ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84878 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org-gtk makes buttons in toolbox disappear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84878
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84879 in Ubuntu "Webcam + USB Hub = Webcam does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84879
<elmargol> recently my nautilus often hangs (no icons on the desktop). How can I trace this?
<elmargol> I'm using edgy latest packages
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84880 in firefox (main) "firefox uploads files with wrong mimetype" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84880
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84881 in thunar (main) "thunar crashed while exploring folders" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84882 in amarok (main) "Amarok 1.4.5 in Feisty should be compiled with libmtp support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84883 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "CPU at maximum speed when connected to AC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84883
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84884 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashed: AttributeError: UpdateList instance has no attribute 'distUpgradeWouldDelete'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84884
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84885 in tomboy (main) ""today" in past days NOTDs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84886 in Ubuntu "flash stick opens cd rom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84886
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84887 in Ubuntu "crash with intel 910 video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84887
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84888 in ubiquity (main) "Dapper server install fails to boot on VIA EPIA 5000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84888
<Kagou> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84890 in mono (main) "Mono crash suddenlyedgy i686)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84889 in ubiquity (main) "Installing from USB CDROM is very slow and hangs alot during installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84891 in synaptic (main) "repository unavailable with apt-get (Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84892 in iputils (main) "reply has wrong packet size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84893 in tcpdump (main) "reply has wrong packet size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84893
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84894 in devmapper (main) "File overwrite problem" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84895 in ubiquity (main) "Feisty fails to dectect CDROM" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84896 in libgphoto2 (main) "Broken udev rule" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84896
<jwendell> seb128, new control-center (just updated) is using 100% cpu. Does this happen with you?
<seb128> yes, I've a package locally which revert the commit creating that
<seb128> if you want to send a patch that fixes it instead of reverting you are welcome
<seb128> it looks like a loop event
<seb128> jwendell: http://svn.gnome.org/viewcvs/gnome-main-menu/trunk/libslab/tile.c?rev=176&r1=125&r2=176
<seb128> that's the commit creating the bug
<BugMaN> Hi!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84897 in apt (main) "crashes with 3rd-party repositories in list" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84897
<seb128> hi BugMaN
<BugMaN> in this ticket: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+ticket/3670 there is a request, can i link to a bug request (whislist)
<BugMaN> hi seb128
<seb128> bah
<seb128> to be honest we don't have the ressources at the moment to handle all those random feature requests
<seb128> would be nice to look if there is already a such request upstream
<BugMaN> yes i suppose! :)
<seb128> and encourage people to report that upstream
<BugMaN> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84899 in openssh (main) "SSH with GSSAPIAuthentication option on SSH servers are very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84899
<elmargol> damn it i had bug 28622 3 times now :( usbstick, ipod, /home
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28622 in gnome-volume-manager "Warning should be displayed when a filesystem is remounted read-only." [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/28622
<elmargol> lost about 30 minutes :(
<jwendell> seb128, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407481
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 407481 in libslab "100% cpu usage" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<seb128> jwendell: that was not really required, if I knew about it that's because we were speaking about it on #control-center this morning
<seb128> jwendell: thanks anyway ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84900 in alsa-plugins (universe) "libasound2-plugins misses alsa pcm jack plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84901 in ubiquity (main) "Crash changing software channels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84901
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84902 in stk (universe) "Update to libstk0-dev to version 4.2.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84904 in adept (main) "[Feisty]  Restore Defaults in Manage Repositories does not restore defaults, only "undoes" changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84905 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox song notifications overlap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84906 in update-manager (main) "vim-tiny postinst fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84906
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84898 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "After resume, video playback is order of magnitude slower than normal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84898
<jwendell> ogra, seb128, have you experienced problems with new gnome-screensaver? When i close my laptop lid and open it, i input my password and it feezes saying: 'checking...'
<seb128> no
<seb128> I don't maintain it though
<seb128> and I don't use screensaver locking on my desktop
<seb128> ask ogra maybe
<ogra> no, i didnt
<ogra> jwendell, oyu dont use any weird LDAP auth or something, do you ?
<jwendell> ogra, no, i don't
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84909 in aircrack-ng (universe) "Please sync aircrack-ng 0.7-1 (experimental) from Debian (main)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84909
<mvo> sfllaw: could you please verify #67146 and #65553?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84907 in Ubuntu "Horrible intermittent distortion from microphone " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84907
<jwendell> ogra, it's gnome-screensaver responsability? or another package?
<ogra> likely
<ogra> unless something in the backend doesnt do the auth correctly
<jwendell> ogra, how can i debug this?
<jwendell> ogra, login is working normally
<ogra> try running gnome-screensaver manualy with --no-daemon and --debug  iirc
<ogra> that should show the gss messages
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84910 in firefox (main) "firefox drag n drop in bookmark organiser broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84910
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84911 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed.  Unsure of cause" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84911
<jwendell> ogra, i get a lot of messages equal to:
<jwendell> [error_watch]  gs-window-x11.c:879 (13:10:28):    command error output:
<jwendell> [error_watch]  gs-window-x11.c:879 (13:10:28):    command error output: (gnome-screensaver-dialog:11681): Screensaver-Fast-User-Switch-WARNING **: Bad result in gdm_send_command
<jwendell> ogra, should i fill a bug on upstream?
<ogra> jwendell, no idea, sorry, i'm very busy with some other stuff, could you bug it ?
<ogra> is that with the very latest package ?
<jwendell> yep
<jwendell> updated today
<ogra> (the one i uploded today ?)
<ogra> ok
<jwendell> ogra, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407524
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 407524 in daemon "Freeze on switch user" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<ogra> jwendell, you didnt say it happened on switching ... i thought you meant for a normal unlocking
<ogra> i think there is one open about fusa and the screensaver already
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84915 in update-manager (main) "exec error in DistUpgradeControler" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84915
<jwendell> ogra, yep, it happens on a normal unlocking... (close and open laptop lid)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84914 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  X Window freezes after the latest feisty updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84916 in 3dchess (universe) "crash 3dchess " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84917 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "upstream bcm43xx-fwcutter needed for newer driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84918 in unattended-upgrades (main) "package should set up sensible config" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84918
<bdmurray> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> bdmurray: pong
<a7p> break!
<bdmurray> I was thinking about possibly having urls for queries stored in .bughelper/config , instead of copying and pasting monster urls
<dholbach> bdmurray: and "nick naming" them?
<dholbach> or how'd you access them?
<bdmurray> yeah, nick names sounds right
<bdmurray> the -H option is working well for me
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84919 in krb5-auth-dialog (universe) "Fails to refresh ticket; crashes on cancel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84919
<dholbach> i wouldn't stick them into ~/.bughelper/config
<dholbach> i'd make it a separate file
<dholbach> maybe we should discuss that on the list
<dholbach> to see some different implementation proposals
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84920 in edgy-backports "Backport xmoto" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84920
<bdmurray> dholbach: sounds good, I'm wasn't sure if anybody else would find it useful
<dholbach> best to ask on the list :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84922 in gaim (main) "When copying from OpenOffice.org, Umlauts appear as HTML code" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84922
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84923 in samba (main) ""Trying to delay for oplocks twice" bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84923
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84924 in hal (main) "HAL FDI needs portable_audio_player.audio_folders for Sony Ericsson k750i" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84924
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84925 in totem (main) "simple crash while using mplayer as downloader" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84925
<bdmurray> Can somebody explain "If Debian already has a package, please file a bug in Launchpad instead." from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates to me?
<ogra> bdmurray, a sync bug to rather get the debian package than making yur own
<ogra> the wording should be more clear
<bdmurray> ogra: right but what package would that bug be filed against in lp?
<ogra> none
<bdmurray> ogra: and it seems to be like the none bugs get less attention.  Should somebody be subscribed to it then?
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<ogra> there you add the "please sync package blah from debian unstable" ....
<ogra> i think you subscribe ubuntu-archive ... iirc
<bdmurray> Thats what it look likes from the ubuntu-archive team page
<ogra> its documented on the DeveloperRessourecs wikipage
<bdmurray> Thanks for the help
<ogra> thenks for checking that text ....
<ogra> its really not very clear
<ogra> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84926 in gcc-defaults (main) "Address of argc changes when certain functions are called." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84926
<bdmurray> ogra: I hopefully made it clearer if you want to review it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84927 in Ubuntu "/var/crash/_usr_bin_beagled.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84927
<ogra> oh, you quoted me directly ...
<ogra> bdmurray, "please sync package packagename from debian <distro>", where <distro> might be unstable or experimental (i think)
<bdmurray> ogra: because you are so wise. ;)
<ogra> heh
<bdmurray> what about testing too?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84928 in control-center (main) "beagle preferences are wrongly translated into Spanish" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84928
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84929 in xen-source (universe) "xen kernel shows up incorrectly in GRUB boot menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84930 in cohoba (universe) "Cohoba account editor crashes when adding an account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84931 in human-icon-theme (main) ""New folder" icon is huge in Nautilus' "File" and folder context menus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84933 in Ubuntu "shares admin does not update /etc/exports when deleting shared folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84933
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84932 in dbus-glib (main) "UVF exception/sync request: dbus-glib 0.73-1 from debian/experimental (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84934 in dbus-python (main) "UVF exception/sync request: dbus-python 0.80.2 from debian/experimental (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84935 in slab (universe) "can't launch control center" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84935
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84936 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "hpijs-ppds package does not automatically install in Kubuntu feisty herd 3 install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84937 in firefox (main) "Left machine on while I was sleeping, when I woke up firefox had crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84937
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84938 in xorg (main) "dependancy on xfonts-scalable unnecessary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84938
<seb128> grrr slab is a piece of crap
<seb128> we should just drop that package until somebody convert it to a proper applet upstream instead of making it ship a duplicate of the control-center shell
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84939 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "couldn't remove linux-image-2.6.20-6-generic because it was the running kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84942 in evolution (main) "Crashes when sending mail and sent folder can't be opened" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84941 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes while macromedia plugin is active" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84944 in fast-user-switch-applet (universe) "f-u-s-a needs 100% cpu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84943 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Calc diagrams can not be copied to other applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84945 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Don't automatically select good driver" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84946 in listen (universe) "Please update to latest version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84947 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Driver list is empty by default" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84948 in gaim (main) "weather reconnect to msn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84949 in Ubuntu "filelight" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84949
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84950 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Drivers list is not explicite" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84950
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84951 in Ubuntu "feisty 20070213 dhclient reports errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84951
<seb128> bdmurray: ping?
<seb128> bdmurray: for information gnome-system-tools has the tools to configure users, shares, services, network and time
<seb128> bdmurray: the other config dialog like screen resolution, mouse, keyboard, etc are capplets from control-center
<seb128> bdmurray: and thanks for triaging desktop bugs BTW ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84953 in gaim (main) "Gaim crash while chatting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84953
<bdmurray> seb128: thanks for the information.  I thought I might have gotten one wrong sometime yesterday
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84954 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Cannot add local printer (HP)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84954
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84955 in trr19 (universe) "Please sync trr19 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84955
<seb128> bdmurray: yeah, you assign some display capplet bug to gnome-system-tools
<seb128> assigned
<seb128> that's why I'm pointing it ;)
<seb128> it can be confusing :/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84958 in wine (universe) "Consider hiding menu entries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84959 in wine (universe) "Consider hiding menu entries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84959
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84956 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Feisty Kernel 2.6.20 removes the 'Headphone' ALSA mixer element too" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84956
<bdmurray> seb128: the rythmbox ftp / smb guy got back to me and gst-launch fails so that would be gstreamer correct?
<seb128> bdmurray: correct
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84957 in toolbar-fancy (universe) "Please sync toolbar-fancy (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84960 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when opening a download pop up on ubuntu 6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84960
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84961 in update-manager (main) "Distribution update fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84961
<dfarning> sfllaw, wondering if you have a minute to talk about what you would like to see in a crash tutorial
<seb128> bdmurray: ubuntu uses gstreamer0.10, gstreamer is the deprecated old version package
<bdmurray> seb128: okay and there isn't a way to get gstreamer removed is there?
<seb128> that would be a question for #launchpad
<seb128> launchpad list gstreamer for warty only
<seb128> and we stopped supporting warty
<seb128> would be nice to have it somewhere in a deprecated components list or something
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84962 in kdegraphics (main) "kpdf does not print correctly that adobe pdf can" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84962
<bdmurray> anybody familiar with debugging keyboard issues?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84963 in gaim (main) "Crash occuring during screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84964 in Ubuntu "Kernel 2.6.20-8 does not boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84966 in widelands (universe) "It crashes in the tutorial campaign 2 as soon as the fernery is finished." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84967 in amarok (main) "Amarok freezes on Kubuntu Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84967
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84965 in Ubuntu "Support for Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84965
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84968 in hal (main) "Not work brightness with HAL in notebook Compaq Presario V2417LA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84968
<seb128> bdmurray: we lack somebody with knowledge or interest for keyboard at the moment, those bugs are stacking
<coNP> bdmurray, seb128: what kind of keyboards?
<bdmurray> seb128: okay.  I was trying to figure out how to classify a keyboard led bug.
* coNP has definitely no knowledge but some interest
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84969 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "aticonfig --enable-monitor fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84969
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84970 in rhythmbox (main) "a crash while playing and deleting songs in directory for music" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84971 in totem (main) "Totem crashes when clicking next quickly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84971
<dfarning> ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84972 in serpentine (main) "crash if drag then drop on same field" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84972
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84973 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Not work fine light of button of sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84973
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84975 in Ubuntu "Locked screen won't unlock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84975
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84976 in Ubuntu "Report Problem Could not upload report data to Launchpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84976
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84977 in Ubuntu "Can't blacklist modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84977
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84979 in evolution-exchange (main) "new Exchange account in Evolution (Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84978 in control-center (main) "gnome-keyboard-properties : need to be reconfigured for each session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84982 in Ubuntu "rmmod bcm43xx hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84982
<bdmurray> pochu!
<bdmurray> seb128: still around?
<Stemp> (23:19:16) seb128 a quitt le salon (quit: "Ex-Chat")
<pochu> bdmurray: hello! :)
<bdmurray> thanks Stemp
<coNP> hey pochu
<pochu> hi coNP !!
<coNP> oh, it is already hug day on some parts of the world, isn't it?
<bdmurray> It is always hug day somewhere. ;)
<zooted> Hello, I have a laptop running 6.10 and I am noticing disk access about every 5 seconds or so.  I have sorted through the processes in runlevel 2 and have it narrowed down to apt-index-watcher.  I have done some google searches on the issue and see that there were some bugs filed back in October of last year.  What should I do next?
<Guardian> just tried to install feisty herd 3, install hangs after keyboard detection, dmesg reports "Intel ISA SPCI: not found" or something, is there anything useful i can report ?
<Guardian> syslog loops saying: "kernel: not foudn"
<pochu> TOMORROW HUG DAY!!! ^_^ I want a fix for bug #83637, if someone fix it, I'll give him a really great HUG! :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83637 in network-manager "Network-manager doesn't show any wireless network on ipw2200" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84983 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Unable to burn DVDs with 2.6.17-11kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84983
<pochu> Guardian: is there a similar bug in Launchpad?
<crimsun> pochu: ipw2195abg here, but a fresh install from 20070212 daily has it working just fine
<bdmurray> Guardian: Did the md5sum of your ISO check out?
<pochu> crimsun: if tomorrow nobody can fix it, I'll try a fresh install :)
<Guardian> bdmurray: md5sum was ok, check for cd defects was also ok
<pochu> I need my wireless up because I'm travelling this weekend to London. If a daily build hasn't the wireless working, I'll install dapper or edgy...
<Guardian> pochu: first time i try a beta did not have a look in launchpad
<crimsun> pochu: if your machine has a cdrom, just bring a daily-live
<pochu> Guardian: I think that bug was reported... could you try to search it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=1
<Guardian> sure
<bdmurray> Guardian: I would try removing the usplash and quiet messages from the boot options so we can get some more information for a bug report.
<pochu> crimsun: sure, I'll try tomorrow then :) today is too late here :)
* pochu needs to learn how to use rsync :)
<Guardian> hmm
<Guardian> there is target specific: herd4
<Guardian> no more herd3
<Guardian> can't find it in launchpad
<Guardian> but i don't really know what keywords to use :(
<pochu> hey, a bug asking for an update (new upstream version), which importance should have?
<bdmurray> pochu: wishlist and confirm it if the upstream version exists
<bdmurray> pochu: also subscribe the ubuntu-archive team
<pochu> bdmurray: thanks :)
<bdmurray> Guardian: getting more specific error messages by removing quiet and usplash would give you better search criteria
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84984 in control-center (main) "Synaptic not in Gnome Control Center panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84984
<crimsun> bdmurray: I wouldn't subscribe ubuntu-archive directly, actually. Is this workflow documented?
<Guardian> bdmurray: ok
<crimsun> meaning, unless you're an ubuntu-dev member, always subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors or ubuntu-universe-sponsors [instead of ubuntu-archive directly, since u-m-s or u-u-s will check the request, ACK it, and then subscribe u-a] 
<bdmurray> crimsun: okay, u-a was something ogra had mentioned earlier today
<crimsun> right, oliver is an ubuntu-core-dev member [and thus by default an ubuntu-dev member and so bypasses the ACK requirement] 
<bdmurray> crimsun: is there somewhere I can read more?
<crimsun> bdmurray: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84985 in apport (main) "apport doesn't pick up totem crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84985
<pochu> crimsun: I've already added ubuntu-archive, should I also add ubuntu-universe-sponsors? :(
<crimsun> no, need, tell me the url and I'll ack it manually. In the future, please follow SyncRequestProcess
<crimsun> no need, even.
<bdmurray> crimsun: the process indicates not to change the status but I don't seen anything about the importance
<crimsun> historically we've marked it Wishlist unless there existed an importance other than the default
<pochu> crimsun: ok, this is the url: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/listen/+bug/84946
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84946 in listen "Please update to latest version" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<bdmurray> crimsun: okay, I would like something to be changed so they don't show up as untriaged
<crimsun> pochu: can you follow SyncRequestProcess, please?
<crimsun> it's not a straight sync because of the existing delta; please ensure those changes can be dropped. If they can't be, please change the Summary to reflect the merge status
<pochu> crimsun: ok, thanks
<pochu> Guardian: bug #79012
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79012 in ubiquity "install fails at beginning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79012
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-14
<Guardian> i would say it's not related
<Guardian> however time to sleep now, i'll try tomorrow by removing quiet and usplash
<pochu> Guardian: ok, night!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84986 in Ubuntu "sound no longer works in Ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84986
<coNP> good night, bugsquad (have a nice hug day!)
<Stemp> thanks ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84987 in ubiquity (main) "installation crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84987
<zooted> OK, I see there is an unresolved confirmed bug (64531) in apt-index-watcher.  I will just hang back and wait.
<zooted> Glad I could be of help.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84990 in stlport4.6 (main) "demote to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84990
<pochu> bug 64531
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64531 in libapt-front "apt-index-watcher uses way too much system ressources" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64531
<bdmurray> zooted: I have asked for status on that bug, thanks for bringing it to my attention.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84991 in Ubuntu "resume from suspend fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84991
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84992 in Ubuntu "System -> "Report a problem" broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84994 in base-installer (main) "Hangs after detecting CDROM drives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84993 in dome (universe) "Obsolete link in description" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84993
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84995 in update-manager (main) "while performing distribution upgrade, a fatal error occured" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84996 in xorg (main) "Live DVD uses VESA : fails to detect video card and monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84997 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Firestarter is not in main" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84997
<mdz> pochu: yes, leave it alone until we know what is wrong
<pochu> mdz: ok, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84998 in amarok (main) "Amarok's collection updater doesn't work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84998
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84999 in gutenprint (main) "Missing default gutenprint.xml - printconf error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84999
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85000 in samba (main) "Cannot share folders with Macs running OS X 10.4x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85002 in xorg (main) "Current vesa driver fails to load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85001 in Ubuntu "White Beryl " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85003 in Ubuntu "udev sets permissions wrong; cannot use smartcard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85004 in beagle (main) "Beagle Hangs on indexing PDFs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85004
<zooted> bdmurray: Cool, thanks for the ack.  Just to be clear, the symptoms I am seeing are that the hard disk gets poked every 5 seconds or so precluding any sort of laptop-mode power management.  As per the launchpad feedback on the bug, I have temporarily deactivated the apt-index-watcher service pending a resolution of the issue.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85005 in rhythmbox (main) "[feisty]  rhythmbox toss out all my podcasts subscriptions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85005
<Stemp> How to link a bug to another one ? I don't think it's not a duplicate. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/73572 and this one https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/84996 . Same problem with Ubuntu xorg detection
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73572 in xorg "ATI 9600 Vesa Driver Detection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Stemp> I don't think it's a duplicate
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85006 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager and gnome-brightness applet not changing brightness" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85006
<pochu> Stemp: you can add a link :)
<pochu> I don't know any other way... :)
<Stemp> ok thanks pochu, in a way it's a dup :D problem with xorg detection in Ubuntu, I don't know what to do
<pochu> Stemp: I don't much about xorg, but I'll take a look
<Stemp> thanks ;)
<pochu> Stemp: I think that's a duplicate, so you can do 2 things: a) mark it as a duplicate, and comment the other bug report, or b) write a comment in the other report saying you have a similar problem, but with nvidia instead of ati, and post the link
<pochu> Stemp: I use intel, so I don't have that problem :)
<pochu> Stemp: good luck with that ;)
<Stemp> ok I will do that, thanks a lot
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85007 in ubiquity (main) "manage repositories causes "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85007
<pochu> Stemp: no problem :)
<pochu> Stemp: what will you do? a) or b) ? :)
<Stemp> a & b :D
<Stemp> I set the nvidia bug as a duplicate, but explain on both bug why it's a dup
<pochu> Stemp: nice :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85008 in xubuntu-docs (main) "Typo in Xfce Mount Plugin description - "umount"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85009 in xfwm4 (main) "Usability issues with multimedia keyboards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85009
<Stemp> bye all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85010 in evolution (main) "Opens in offline mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85010
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85011 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes importing home directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85011
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85012 in Ubuntu "sync request: libfilter-template-perl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85012
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85013 in Ubuntu "Fiesty Alpha 3 cpu time 99-100 percent when "Control" Center is visible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85014 in upstart (main) "Fail to enter rc1.d by putting 1 in bootparam in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85014
<pochu> HUG DAY!!!!! ^_^ Good Night!
<caravena> : -O
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85016 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel 2.6.20-6 loads wrong modules for some orinoco cards (seeBug #62685) " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85017 in control-center (main) "gnome-cups-manager does not appear in the control center" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85018 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85019 in scummvm (universe) "ScummVM should have menus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85019
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85020 in firefox (main) "crash after saving a del.icio.us bookmark" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85020
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85021 in Ubuntu "Entering password from lock screen hangs at 'checking password'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85022 in Ubuntu "programs not installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85022
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85023 in gnome-terminal (main) "Screen corruption when used with screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85023
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85026 in control-center (main) "Gnome Control Center doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85027 in Ubuntu "Gnome pannel not responding" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85027
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85029 in Ubuntu "Deskbar applet crashes at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85029
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85028 in Ubuntu "Gnome pannel not responding" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85028
<Kagou> morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85031 in apt-listchanges (main) "[apport]  apt-listchanges crashed with IOError in mail_changes()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85032 in defoma (main) "defoma-hints crash when no terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84981 in installation-guide "installation-guide not translated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85033 in spamprobe (universe) "Spamprobe segfaults on bad mime input" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85033
<coNP> heya fellow bugfighters!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85034 in Ubuntu "If beryl is installed, configure gstreamer properly [feisty] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85035 in Ubuntu "Problem with Microsoft confort curve 2000 USB keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85035
<dsas> hi conP
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85037 in Ubuntu "typo in gnome-app-install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85037
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85038 in firefox (main) "[apport]  feisty firefox-bin crashed on login of beryl xfce with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85038
<joumetal> Good morning and happy bugday.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85039 in python-defaults (main) "not sure what happend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85039
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85041 in firefox (main) "Please add 'report a bug' menu item" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85042 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox-metadata crashed while importing music" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85042
<joumetal> Should bug 79185 added also affects in debian? Comment says it affects testing/unstable too.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79185 in mpqc "MPQC does not support multiprocessor support?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85044 in network-manager (main) "signal strength bar is weird" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85043 in Ubuntu "Synaptic is not in Control Center" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85025 in Ubuntu "Login after installation." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85025
<dholbach> HAPPY HUGDAY
<jsgotangco> @}--,--
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85045 in firefox (main) "crash after try connect stream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85045
<dholbach> joumetal: sure - even better, if you find a bug about that in bugs.debian.org
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85046 in Ubuntu "6.10 live-cd not on AMD Sempron/GF6600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85047 in mozilla (universe) "Mozilla crashes on start download file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85047
<joumetal> dholbach there wasn't much mpqc bugs. No topic that sounds same.
<dholbach> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85048 in tinyca (universe) "rovoked certificates are shown as valid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85048
<joumetal> dholbach Now  it affects to debian. does it need opening new bug in debian?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85049 in kaffeine (main) "kaffeine doesn't open smb:/ files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85049
<dholbach> joumetal: if somebody wants to report it there, that's great - it's not strictly necessary though
<joumetal> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85050 in kdebase (main) "6.10 konqueror file sharing dialog not displaying properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85052 in mplayer (multiverse) "Mplayer doesn't support smb:/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85051 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox hangs when it can't connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85053 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in vorbis_synthesis()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85054 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox hangs on certain radio stations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85054
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85055 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85056 in adept (main) "adept_updater try's to fetch changelog from other package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85057 in kdepim (main) "kmail crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85059 in xorg (main) "xorg fails with Matrox MGA G200 AGP and GATEWAY EV70 apparently due to DRI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85060 in update-manager (main) "[software-properties]  updates don't respect chosen mirror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85061 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome-screensaver lock defunctional" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85062 in ubiquity (main) "apept repository manager crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84798 in gnome-terminal (main) "Problem with upload.php (Apache2 ubuntu6.10)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84798
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85063 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "[apport]  service-discovery-applet crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85064 in gnome-vfs (universe) "Windows machines not found when browsing smb network  - findsmb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85066 in Ubuntu "vmware-kernel-modules package problem after last updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85067 in xen-3.0 (main) "include pygrub in xen-utils-3.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85069 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim-url-handler crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85070 in firefox (main) "fifefox crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85071 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "hpijs should be the default driver for HP laserjet printers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85071
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85072 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "bonding balance-alb RTNL lock failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85073 in gaim-extendedprefs (universe) "[feisty]  gaim extendedprefs (you are using gtk-gaim but this plugin requires gtk)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85074 in Ubuntu "after update to 1.9999.2 crashes at startup/screen all white" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85074
<fernando> moin all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85075 in Ubuntu "Connecting to bluetooth mouse with hidd --search causes master volume to mute" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85075
<givr1> dholbach: it seams that https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-netstatus/+bug/57626 is back again with the new gnome-netstatus
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57626 in gnome-netstatus "Network Monitor icons are horizontally stretched" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<givr1> dholbach: frank fix get dropped (it was an inline change)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85077 in xfce4-terminal (main) "[apport]  xfce4-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in XRenderFillRectangle()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85077
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85078 in bubblemon (universe) "[apport]  bubblemon-gnome2 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85078
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85076 in splix (universe) "[apport]  rastertospl2 crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85079 in serpentine (main) "[apport]  serpentine crashed with ValueError in insert()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85079
<pochu> HUG DAY!!! ^_^
<pochu> dholbach: could you change the topic? :)
<coNP> hey pochu
<pochu> hi coNP :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85080 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-8.postinst calls "depmod -a -q -F /boot/System.map-player player"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85080
<fernando> hey pochu
<pochu> hi fernando!
<coNP> today is a nice valentine hug day, by the way
<coNP> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85081 in Ubuntu "Dual head broken in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85081
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85082 in Ubuntu "Beryl crash on startup in Ubuntu 6.10 (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85082
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85083 in evince (main) "evince problem when printing shadowed fonts in pdf file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85083
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85084 in slab (universe) "gnome-main-menu crashes when adding to panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85084
<thekorn> fernando: are you still working on bughelper bug 79136
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79136 in bughelper "RFE: Last comment by <LP ID>" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79136
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85085 in Ubuntu "Crypto CD doesn't mount correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85085
<fernando> thekorn: yes, I'm. But a see a regex is no very usefully for this. The user can to put html code into comments. I look a xml parser a better solution. Have you idea about this?
<thekorn> fernando: why do you want to get the content of the comment, i think we only need the LPID of the user and maybe the time
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85086 in pmount (main) "test bug" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85086
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85087 in python-defaults (main) "[apport]  python crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_view_remove_column()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85087
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85088 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85088
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85089 in firefox (main) "firefox falla al cerrarlo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85089
<fernando> thekorn: the lpid is very easy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85090 in enigmail-mailnews (universe) "[Remove]  Remove enigmail-mailnews from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85090
<fernando> thekorn: for close this bug you need only the last comment LPID and date?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85091 in Ubuntu "sudden reboot or freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85091
<thekorn> fernando: sure, as I understand this
<fernando> thekorn: ok, new patch in minutes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85092 in Ubuntu "Edgy crash - not sure exactly how it happened" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85093 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome-screensaver crashes when locking screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85093
<dholbach> givr1: looking into it
<givr1> dholbach: thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85094 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85095 in gnomebaker (universe) "Crash when editing a name of file." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85096 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Uncompilable header" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85096
<gnomefreak> dholbach: you still here for a minute?
<dholbach> phone brb
<gnomefreak> k
<pochu> since today is a HUG DAY, could somebody take a look at Bug #83637 ?? thanks!! :-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83637 in network-manager "Network-manager doesn't show any wireless network on ipw2200" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85097 in cdbs (main) "please add support to build python dbg extensions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85097
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85098 in kernel-image-2.6.7-amd64 (universe) "kernel oops - I/O to SATA HDD disrupted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85099 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "Broadcom bcm43xx broken with 2.6.20.8 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85099
<dholbach> now gnomefreak's away
<dholbach> i wasn't quick enough
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85100 in gimmie (universe) "[apport]  gimmie crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85100
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85101 in control-center (main) "nautilus-cras, problem with themes..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85101
<coNP_> pochu, did someone took the bug you wanted?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85102 in Ubuntu "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/totem/libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so: undefined symbol: NS_CStringContainerInit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85105 in Ubuntu "Adept installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85106 in mozilla-locale-sl (main) "[Remove]  Remove mozilla-locale-sl from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85106
<jwendell> hi geser
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85103 in kphotoalbum (universe) "please sync kphotoalbum [universe]  from Debian experimental [main] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85104 in mozilla-locale-tr (main) "[Remove]  Remove mozilla-locale-tr from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85104
<jwendell> geser, can you mark your [remove]  bugs as confirmed and assign them to ubuntu-archive ?
<pochu> coNP: nobody took that bug, feel free to do it :)
<geser> jwendell: assign? not subscribe?
<jwendell> geser, assign
<geser> has this changed lately?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85107 in gtoaster (universe) "Please sync gtoaster (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85108 in mozilla-locale-ptbr (main) "[Remove]  Remove mozilla-locale-ptbr from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85108
<jwendell> geser, no, this is a instruction i received from seb128 some time ago
<jwendell> geser, and it worked ;)
<Adri2000> assign bugs to ubuntu-archive?! :o
<jwendell> Adri2000, actually, it's not a bug
<Adri2000> yeah
<geser> jwendell: the wiki page for sync request states: Ubuntu developers should subscribe (NOT assign) the ubuntu-archive team to the bug directly
<jwendell> hmmm
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85109 in krusader (universe) "please sync krusader [universe]  from Debian experimental [main] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85109
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85110 in nautilus (main) "Gnome theme-manager crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85111 in mozilla-locale-pl (universe) "[Remove]  Remove mozilla-locale-pl from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85111
<jwendell> geser, so, i guess the same is applied to removal requests...
<geser> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment also mentions subscribe in the section "Removing packgages"
<jwendell> geser, ok, i'm sorry then :)
<fernando> thekorn: bug 79136 updated
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79136 in bughelper "RFE: Last comment by <LP ID>" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79136
<thekorn> fernando: will have a look
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85113 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85112 in totem (main) "Firefox crashes after watching embedded video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85115 in Ubuntu "Screen went black after a few hours" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85114 in mozilla-locale-no-nb (universe) "[Remove]  Remove mozilla-locale-no-nb from feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85116 in firefox (main) "apport opens launchpad url with home directory prefixed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85118 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany launch error: Unable to connect to session bus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85118
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85119 in control-center (main) "re-re-re crash the gnome theme-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85119
<proppy> any update about bug #79409 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79409 in pygame "[6.10 only]  pygame doesn't install in python2.5 on edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85120 in kscope (universe) "please sync kscope [universe]  from Debian unstable [main] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85122 in emerald-themes (universe) "Emerald Themes Crash to run it!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85122
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85123 in gxine (main) "gxine crashed attemptn 2open file from disconnected usbdisk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85121 in taskjuggler (universe) "please sync taskjuggler [universe]  from Debian experimental [main] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85121
<bddebian> Boo
<thekorn> fernando: wrote a comment
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85126 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SystemError in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85125 in Ubuntu "ntfs drive not appearing on gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85128 in dovecot (main) "Dovecot-common and dovecot-pop3d impossible to install via apt-get ant aptitude" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85124 in mozilla-locale-lt (main) "[Remove]  Remove mozilla-locale-* from feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85124
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85127 in elinks (main) "Crash upon completion of download" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85127
<proppy> bug #79409 status and patch udpated
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79409 in pygame "[6.10 only]  pygame doesn't install in python2.5 on edgy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85130 in Ubuntu "Trojan found in START.EXE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85130
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85129 in checky (universe) "[Remove]  Remove checky from feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85129
<pochu> hey guys! I've a problem while opening listen 0.5 (I want update the ubuntu package), this is the backtrace http://pastebin.ca/355522 any idea??? :)
<pochu> the problem seems to be with listen and dbus... but don't know how to solve it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85131 in cascades (universe) "[Remove]  Remove cascades from feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85132 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ValueError in c2py()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85132
<Q-FUNK> (rhythmbox:5919): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_element_dispose: assertion `GST_STATE_PENDING (element) == GST_STATE_VOID_PENDING' failed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85134 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashes when I try to install on hdd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85134
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85135 in gtk2hs (universe) "[UVF exception]  Sync gtk2hs (0.9.10.5-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85136 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Can't unlock screen when screensaver has started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85136
<Q-FUNK> I cncur with #85136 for Feisty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85138 in Ubuntu "tar (edgy) breaks my backup-scripts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85139 in ubiquity (main) "craches at the end of  instatall" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85139
* givre hugs dholbach :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85140 in firefox (main) "FIREFOX QUIT AFTER LOAD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85140
<bdmurray> Q-FUNK: there is an update that fixes that available now
<cjwatson> bdmurray: ok, so keyboard bugs?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: I'll sketch out the pre-edgy situation, then edgy+
<bdmurray> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> so there's always been a package containing XKB configuration; that controls X keymaps (and a bunch of very very scary stuff surrounding that). The name of that package has changed a bit, but you'll see it either as xkeyboard-config or xkb-data.
<cjwatson> XKB configuration is notoriously hard to understand, largely because there's so much variation in keyboards, but it's about the best we've got.
<cjwatson> It's also generally pretty well debugged because everyone uses X :-)
<cjwatson> you can use setxkbmap to set different keymaps, and xev to watch keyboard events as they come in
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85141 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85142 in nautilus (main) "No notification for unmount triggered from right-click bookmark pane" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85142
<cjwatson> pre-edgy, there was a totally separate console keymap system
<cjwatson> the keymaps all lived in the console-data package
<cjwatson> that had a rather more restricted set of keymaps than were available in XKB, and a different set of bugs
<cjwatson> so around dapper, we started thinking that it would be nice to make console keymaps not suck by generating them from the X keymaps
<cjwatson> and it turned out that Anton Zinoviev in Debian had already been thinking along similar lines, and had written a sketch implementation called console-setup
<cjwatson> we worked with him some to flesh out details, and applied some extensions of our own
<cjwatson> that became the default in edgy, replacing console-data, and also replaced the old installer keymap selector (called kbd-chooser)
<cjwatson> the version in edgy had a couple of annoying bugs, mainly Caps Lock acting like Shift Lock (so it wrongly applied to non-letters too; fixed in feisty), but it was mostly an improvement
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85143 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Doesn't seem to support Hyper-Threading." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85143
<cjwatson> so nowadays, bugs in keyboard handling in X typically belong on xkeyboard-config, and bugs that only affect the console but not X belong on console-setup
<cjwatson> there are some inevitable inconsistencies because the kernel's console layer is kinda old and crufty and doesn't support some of the features that you need for certain keymaps, but that's generally pretty minor
<cjwatson> as for multimedia hotkeys, those are a totally different scenario
<cjwatson> they're often not all that well standardised, and we have to handle them on a per-vendor basis
<cjwatson> the hotkey-setup package deals with that
<cjwatson> it's entirely possible that wishlists will come in for keys that we don't support, and we'll have to deal with those
<cjwatson> the showkey utility can be used to figure out how keys are being handled on the console, which is useful both for debugging console keymaps in general and (I believe) for hotkeys
<cjwatson> there are a bunch of old bugs on console-data which relate to the old console keymap system; my rough (unexecuted) plan for those is to go through them, see which bugs still happen with console-setup, and open new bug tasks as necessary; otherwise leave them open until dapper stops being supported
<cjwatson> bdmurray: ok, braindump completed, any questions?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85144 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crash on playlist search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85144
<bdmurray> cjwatson: one bug I saw was about keyboard leds not working, where would that fit in?
<cjwatson> I'm actually not entirely sure. I've noticed a similar bug on my iMac, but that was in very specialised circumstances
<cjwatson> bdmurray: my gut feel would be xkeyboard-config if it's in X, or console-setup if it's at the console. However, it could turn out to be anything from an X server bug, a bug in console-tools (underlying utilities used by console-data/console-setup to do the work), or the kernel
<bdmurray> cjwatson: okay, thanks for all the information
<cjwatson> oh, BTW, to diagnose X keymap bugs we need /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and for console keymap bugs (edgy+) we need /etc/default/console-setup
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85145 in initramfs-tools (main) "run-init crashes when root is unionfs on nfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85147 in firefox (main) "SVG crashes Mozilla Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85148 in install-flash-player (multiverse) "[Remove]  Remove install-flash-player from feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85146 in emacs21 (main) "emacs21 aborts while typing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85149 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Linux hangs at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85150 in bughelper (main) "[apport]  bughelper crashed with parserError in parseFile()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85150
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85153 in epiphany-browser (main) "Increase text button should be left to decrease text button." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85154 in Ubuntu "Gaim crashed(closed down with code 11)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85156 in ruby-gnome2 (universe) "[Remove]  Remove libgtk-mozembed-ruby from feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85157 in alsa-lib (main) "alsa suddenly stopped working (dmix socket disappeared)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85155 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with OSError in _execute_child()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85155
<bdmurray> mjunx: I see you would like to join the Ubuntu QA team, is that right?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85159 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85158 in wireshark (universe) "libxml2.so missing from wireshark" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85160 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85161 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85161
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85162 in base-installer (main) "installer doesn't permit to set little countries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85163 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in render_deformation() (I never even launched Rhythmbox)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85163
<mjunx> bdmurray, yeah
<bdmurray> mjunx: Have you looked at this wiki page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA
<mjunx> gimme a sec
<mjunx> okay, I read it, now what?
<mjunx> I'll go triage some bugs if needed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85164 in compiz (universe) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85164
<bdmurray> If you don't already have a list of triaged bugs triaging some is the next step.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85165 in bash (main) "[apport]  clear_console crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85166 in prevu (universe) "prevu-init on Breezy goes wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85166
<mjunx> don't I need some special perms to triage?
<mjunx> oh, nevermind, I see
<mjunx> alright, I'll let you know when I've done some
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85167 in xchat-gnome (main) "[apport]  xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_ref()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85167
<bdmurray> mjunx: okay, I'll be around until 1700 PST
<mjunx> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85168 in kdar (universe) "Edgy Kdar has missing dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85169 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV in __svgalib_get_perm()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85170 in apport (main) "RFE: Support for freezing programs" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85171 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV on close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85173 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with TypeError in MakeBackendWidgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85172 in mythtv (multiverse) "UVFe: for newer upstream version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85174 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with wmv in html page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85176 in evolution (main) "Tabbing from subject field to body area in Evolution mail composer incorrectly inserts a tab character" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85175 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes after apparent timeouts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85175
<sh4rm4> just wanted to tell you that the kerning of the font "Nice" is wrong , can be easily seen at the word "immer"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85177 in Ubuntu "Beeping sound starts on D3C5105 after the end of installation process with Feisty herd 3 desktop CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85179 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with AssertionError in canNotInstallApp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85180 in gnumeric (main) "[apport]  ssindex crashed with signal 7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85180
<jwendell> ogra, any idea about bug 81227?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81227 in gnome-power-manager "Logout screen appears twice [Feisty] " [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81227
<jwendell> ogra, i just commented there
<ogra> jwendell, is that a thinkpoad ?
<jwendell> ogra, my laptop is a dell latitude
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> i seem to be able to reproduce it here ... i'll dig deeper into it after herd4, need to run a meeting now
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85181 in Ubuntu "Network doesn't work with kubuntu but work with ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85182 in Ubuntu "zootreevs crashes emerald" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85183 in gnome-mag (main) "Opening 2nd instance of magnifier causes core dump" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85184 in ubiquity (main) "Doesn't offer to resize partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85185 in slab (universe) "more applications button on slab menu missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85188 in Ubuntu "Kernal Problem on boot - HP DV8263ea" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85186 in Ubuntu "Beryl crashed after changing cursor theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85186
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85187 in lighttpd (universe) "Using unstable Version in Ubuntu Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85187
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85189 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85189
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85190 in ubiquity (main) "Crashes when loading partitioner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85190
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85191 in xfdesktop4 (main) "crash when starting xfce" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85192 in awesfx (universe) "awesfx doesn't recognize parameters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85192
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85193 in initrd-netboot (universe) "[feisty]  ppc diskless netinstall with b&w G3 mac" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85193
<dholbach> mikebro, cburg: good work on the gnome-mag patch
<dholbach> i'll upload it tomorrow
<cburg> thanks
<Burgwork> cburg: why are you not in -ca
<cburg> Burgwork: Good question, easily remedied.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85194 in samba (main) "samba daemons dpkg bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85196 in pygmy (universe) "[apport]  pygmy crashed with TypeError in _remove_timer()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85197 in pygmy (universe) "[apport]  pygmy crashed with TypeError in _remove_timer()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85137 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Novatel Merlin v620 CDMA PCMCIA card not operational after 30 seconds.  The card drops traffic and ultimately disconnects." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85195 in lyx (universe) "lyx crash when using pageup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85198 in firefox (main) "when I drag some Icons , firefox crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85199 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "spca5xx not included in feisty kernel for x86_64?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85202 in Ubuntu "cant scroll ore use the side buttons (ms intelli mouse) in kernel 2.6.20-8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85205 in mythplugins (multiverse) "UVFe: for newer upstream version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85207 in apt (main) "SRU request for new DPKG::StopOnError config " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85206 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with TypeError in MakeBackendWidgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85208 in ontv (universe) "[apport]  ontv crashed with AttributeError in do_prepare()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85209 in ontv (universe) "[apport]  ontv crashed with IndexError in __location_combobox_changed()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85211 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[apport]  network-admin crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_accel_group_disconnect()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85210 in notification-daemon (main) "[feisty]  notification-daemon pop-up bad rendering" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85213 in klamav (universe) "[apport]  klamav crashed with SIGSEGV in _int_free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85213
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85212 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[apport]  network-admin crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_accel_group_disconnect()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85215 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes after connecting to msn network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85215
<joumetal> bug 46308 Sad :( it's not best bug report in earth, but it has been there half year without single comment.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46308 in Ubuntu "edubuntu mouse pointer bad displayed" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46308
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85216 in alacarte (main) "changing the name of some application doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85217 in beryl-manager "beryl-manager on ATI X1400 crashes on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85218 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85219 in Ubuntu "p4-clockmod doesn't get automatically loaded on Acer TM2413" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85220 in gnome-terminal (main) "Broken scrolling in screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85221 in fmit (universe) "[apport]  fmit crashed with SIGSEGV in QObject::activate_signal()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85221
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85222 in migration-assistant (main) "Fails to detect user accounts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85222
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-15
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85224 in klamav (universe) "klamav 0.37 does not support clamav 0.9x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85225 in Ubuntu "SoundBlaster Audigy 2 NX USB 2.0 behind USB 2.0 hub = strange things happen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85223 in xorg-server (main) "Crash of graphic system from time to time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85226 in python-qt4 (main) "Unable to import PyQt4: missing QtTest" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85227 in ubiquity (main) "Displays funky dialog when asked to disregard a partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85228 in kdenetwork (main) "kopete seg faults using webcam MSN Kubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85229 in adept (main) "adept manager crash on launch (kubuntu feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85230 in adept (main) "adept manager crash on launch (kubuntu feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85230
<daviey> gnome-screensaver bug (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/76632) says that a new release has hit the repo's.  I can't find it.  It should have propagated by now.  I'm confused!
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76632 in gnome-screensaver "screen does not unlock after locking" [High,Fix released] 
<shawarma> daviey: It's on its way. If you're really in a hurry, fetch it here: http://librarian.launchpad.net/6426135/gnome-screensaver_2.17.7-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<shawarma> ...but I recommend waiting.
<daviey> shawarma, why is this package taking much longer than most to propagate?
<shawarma> daviey: Feisty is frozen, IIRC.
<shawarma> So any other package built today will be equally delayed.
<daviey> grr
<shawarma> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-February/000246.html
<shawarma> daviey: You could poke ogra, if you think it's important.
<shawarma> daviey: He could in turn poke someone else.
<daviey> shawarma, well it is urgent really, if you close your laptop lid - you need to restart X without this fix
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85231 in imagemagick (main) "Please sync imagemagick (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85231
<shawarma> daviey: Bummer. :-(
<shawarma> ogra: Could you get the new gnome-screensaver binary out of the NEW queue (or whereever it might be stuck)?
<shawarma> ogra: Never mind.
<shawarma> daviey: It's in the archive.
<shawarma> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-screensaver/gnome-screensaver_2.17.7-0ubuntu2_i386.deb <--- See for yourself.
<shawarma> Your mirror might just be slow.
<shawarma> packages.ubuntu.com is also sometimes lagging a bit.
<daviey> bugger!  Just emailed Tollef
<daviey> packages.ubuntu.com didn't show it either
<shawarma> No, that's why I believed you in the first place. :-)
<daviey> i feel like a right goon now; ahhh well
<daviey> i need to add a 10 minute delay to all my outgoing mail, where i can remove it from the queue if required.   ;)
<shawarma> daviey: Heh.. I know that feeling. :-)
<shawarma> Well, I'm off to bed.
<shawarma> g'night.
<daviey> night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85232 in python2.4 (main) "python crash when i have start firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85232
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79222 in bughelper "RFE: add documentation to bughelper" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85233 in python-cherrypy (universe) "Dynamic modules cause CherryPy to constantly reload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85233
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85235 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85236 in graphicsmagick (universe) "Please sync graphicsmagick (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85236
<pochu> see you guys! and happy hug day!!! :)
<daviey> pochu, give me a hug
* pochu hugs daviey :)
<daviey> ty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85238 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when switching pages in hotmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85239 in control-center (main) "Ubuntu 7.04 :install OS:DMRAID isn't support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85240 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl crashed, with beryl and running a screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85241 in cupsys (main) "printer cups wrapper cannot be found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85242 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes for no reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85242
<Rohinton> was there a problem with the Feisty i386 builds?
<crimsun> ?
<daviey> builds of what?  The whole distro?
<Rohinton> I see that there is a new directory 20070214.1 and it has ppc and amd but not i386
<daviey> maybe it's on the way..... dunno
<Rohinton> I tried to boot the i386 build and that failed with the startup(?) complaining about a corrupted kernel
<Rohinton> ok
<Rohinton> also it's probably a good idea to disable access so that people don't make the big download only to be disappointed... :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85243 in Ubuntu "Beryl core crash when started from Edgy/Gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85245 in ubuntu-website "Popcon FAQ not linked correctly off popcon.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85246 in mono (main) "/var/crash/_usr_bin_mono.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85246
<jjesse> i think the bug bot is a little slow
<cowbud> ohh noes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85247 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "bcm203x firmware will not load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85247
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85249 in gcrontab (universe) "bug not recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85248 in openoffice.org-amd64 (main) "Drag and drop of text broken in OOo 2.04 on Edgy amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85248
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85250 in linux-meta (main) "modprobe -r prism54 freezes system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85250
<jmillikin> How do I assign a bug to a team in Launchpad? Only link I could find that looks relevant subscribed the team to the bug, rather than assigned it
<Hobbsee> jmillikin: subscribe them, you dont need to assign them
<jmillikin> Really? I'm trying to send a debdiff to the MOTU, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Bugs says to assign the bug
<Hobbsee> meh.  what's the bug number?
<Hobbsee> subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
* Hobbsee needs to change that info
<jmillikin> 85233
<jjesse> bug 86233
<jjesse> d'oh
<jmillikin> K, subscribed them also
<Hobbsee> bug 85233
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85233 in python-cherrypy "Dynamic modules cause CherryPy to constantly reload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85233
<Hobbsee> jmillikin: cool, that'll get picked up
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85251 in synaptic (main) "Confusing "another synaptic" error when Synaptic launched during update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85251
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85252 in texlive-base (universe) "Problems installing/uninstalling multiple texlive packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85253 in update-manager (main) ""Update Manager" vs. "update manager" vs. "Software Updates"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85253
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85254 in python-defaults (main) "[apport]  python crashed with SIGSEGV in fwrite()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85255 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85257 in Ubuntu "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in finiPluginForScreen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85257
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85258 in update-manager (main) ""Changes and description of the update" is awkward phrasing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85258
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85259 in Ubuntu "kde init hangs with 2.6.20 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85260 in Ubuntu "VNC in get Ksplash signal 6 sigabrt error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85261 in zsh (main) "[apport]  zsh4 crashed with SIGSEGV in rawmemchr()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85264 in xfce4-session (main) "xfce4-session closes for no reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85264
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85266 in ngircd (universe) "ngircd refuses to start automatically through sysv init" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85265 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85265
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85267 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85267
<Kagou> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85268 in pilot-link (main) "Please sync pilot-link 0.12.2-1 (main) from incoming" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84062 in apt "apt-get could not write /var/lib/apt/lists/lock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85281 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85288 in evolution (main) "While Assigning Tasks, Day shown as Sunday" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85289 in Ubuntu "KNetworkManager sometimes fails when resume session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85290 in Ubuntu "static network setup disconnects the network." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85291 in Ubuntu "Filesystem is never checked for removable USB disks with ext3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85292 in bug-buddy (main) "[apport]  bug-buddy crashed with SIGSEGV in glade_xml_get_widget()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85293 in network-manager (main) "[feisty]  WLAN RT2570 USB does not work with NetworkManager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85294 in tracker (universe) "tracker 0.5.4, tracker.cfg man page is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85296 in firefox (main) "Omitting protocol ('file://') from URL causes firefox-bin to crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85297 in evolution (main) "[Feisty]  Evolution crash while changing account preferences" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85298 in kdebase (main) "New KDE logout can't be used with keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85300 in Ubuntu "No line-in Record in conrrol-center Audio Mixer-Tracks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85301 in ubiquity (main) "Feisty don't reboot at the end of installation" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85302 in banshee (universe) "[apport]  banshee crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear(" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85303 in Ubuntu "No warning before reboot, when harddrive full" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85303
<seb128> does anybody think that there is a font rendering problem on the sidebar of the control center shell as pointed on bug #84346?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84346 in control-center "Font rendering bug in Gnome Control Centre sidebar" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84346
<cowbud> seb128: im going to go with no..
<seb128> ok, thank you
<cowbud> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85306 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with OSError in _execute_child()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85307 in bluez-utils (main) "[apport]  hcid crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85311 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager misbehaves and goes into endless loop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85311
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85315 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Please reenable CONFIG_PRISM54 again" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85316 in cyrus-imapd-2.2 (universe) "Cyrus 2.2: incorrect version of Berkeley db: compiled against 4.3.29, linked against 4.4.20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85318 in linux-meta (main) "[feisty]  bcm43xx driver causes hard-lock on association" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85318
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85319 in Ubuntu "The OS consumed all the memory after 3 or 4 hours[feisty] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85319
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85320 in powermanagement-interface (main) "powermanagement-interface: needs updating for new GDM control socket location" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85320
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85321 in Ubuntu "Wanted package: Tangerine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85321
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85322 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with UnboundLocalError in getroute()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85322
<fernando> moin all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85327 in nautilus (main) "The trash of Gnome and KDE should be the same" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85328 in vmware-player (multiverse) "dpkg: error processing vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-8 (--configure)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85328
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85329 in amarok (main) "amarok_1.4.5-0ubuntu4 need libgpod 0.4.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85330 in migration-assistant (main) "Crashes when started up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85331 in bluez-utils (main) "UVF exception: bluez-utils 3.9" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85331
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85332 in Ubuntu "Places menu stays visible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85332
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85333 in evince (main) "Evince freezing computer when I open one file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85334 in Ubuntu "Keyboard Shortcuts can consume a-z keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85336 in Ubuntu "kubuntu fails to mount usb key (dbus error), works manually with pmount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85337 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "openoffice.org writer icon wrong in Applications menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85335 in mozilla (universe) "[Remove]  Remove mozilla from feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85335
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85338 in nautilus (main) "Security - single click trojan risk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85338
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85339 in cupsys (main) "CUPS test page does not look very good at A0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85340 in gnome-panel (main) "Enabling upstream_session broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85340
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85341 in sound-juicer (main) "[apport]  sound-juicer crashed with SIGSEGV in __gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85342 in synaptic (main) "synaptic window is all white and the system crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85342
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85343 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crushes while trying to show swf file properties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85343
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85344 in 915resolution (universe) "patch for suspend/resume problems in laptop asus Z53F" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85344
<afflux> bug 85342 seems to be a beryl issue. it says "I am using feisty with Xgl and beryl from its official feisty repo". Shall i reject it? (there is no official feisty repo with beryl in it)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85342 in synaptic "synaptic window is all white and the system crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85342
<seb128> afflux: yes, close the bug saying it's using a package not shipped by ubuntu and he should contact people doing that package
<gnomefreak> afflux: that is an xgl and ati issue with beryl
<afflux> okay, so as with any other beryl bug.
<gnomefreak> so yes beryl is causing it
<seb128> we should have an autoreject on beryl keyword :p
<seb128> and encourage them to use compiz rather than a fork ;)
<afflux> hehe.
<afflux> btw. I use beryl myself, because the german ubuntuwiki says this would be better for my card....
<seb128> better than metacity or compiz?
<afflux> better than compiz.
<seb128> the problem with wiki is that anybody can write anything
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85345 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85345
<gnomefreak> afflux: its not better for your card than compiz really compiz and beryl have nothing to do with cards and 3d its aiglx or xgl that have biggest influence iirc
<afflux> gnomefreak: I think the article says that the beryl project works better with the nvidia driver... but can be nonsense...
<gnomefreak> it is. i run them both
<gnomefreak> on nvidia card
<gnomefreak> afflux: if i had to guess they are referring to aiglx+beryl runs better than compiz+xgl
<afflux> and no differences with speed?
<gnomefreak> there really isnt a benchmark that is accurate that i have found
<gnomefreak> beryl has one built in not sure if compiz does or not last i checked it didnt
<afflux> the xgl/aiglx thing could be the point.
<gnomefreak> IMHO i like aiglx better than xgl with nvidia but there are people that perfer xgl over aiglx
<gnomefreak> seb128: will compiz run with aiglx? or is xgl still a depend on compiz?
<afflux> aiglx is shipped per default with feisty, isn't it?
<gnomefreak> afflux: yes and edgy
<afflux> so i prefer this too :D
<seb128> gnomefreak: compiz runs with aiglx
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<seb128> I'm wondering why there is people still using xgl
<gnomefreak> ati
<gnomefreak> ati drivers have not caught up with the times yet :)
<seb128> compiz and aiglx works fine with my radeon card
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85347 in pgadmin3 (universe) "crash on displaying sql tools" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85347
<seb128> gnomefreak: you might need to use "Option "AccelMethod" "EXA""
<gnomefreak> i will have to look into that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85348 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85349 in evolution (main) "Evolution can't start twice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85349
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85350 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in ORBit_c_stub_invoke() on StartUp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85350
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85352 in Ubuntu "open windows minimize automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85353 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird+proxy: no images embedded in HTML mails are loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85353
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85354 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crashes when images are saved on usb stick." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85354
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85355 in firefox (main) "fire fox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85355
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85356 in sound-juicer (main) "Output Format dropdown not selecting entry correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85356
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85357 in audacious (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync audacious (1.2.2-4) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85359 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  kopete 0.12.4 wont connect to msn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85360 in Ubuntu "[edgy, feisty]  Missing joystick calibration applet on system configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85361 in php-clamavlib (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync php-clamavlib (0.12a-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85361
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85362 in Ubuntu "Atheros card not detected during alternate install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85363 in linux-meta (main) "Feisty : Resume from hibernate sticks at checking password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85363
<pochu> hello!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85365 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85366 in devscripts (main) "debchange should not add Ubuntu specific stuff to my changelog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85367 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85368 in mondo (universe) "mondoarchive segv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85369 in xorg (main) "need to add "Option" "MonitorLayout" "LVDS" on xorg.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85371 in gstreamer (universe) "Gstreamer returns wrong total time in audio tracks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85371
<pochu> seb128: ping? about bug 85365... should I reinstall all that packages?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85365 in gnome-panel "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85372 in moin (main) "MoinMoin reset password email improperly encoded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85372
<jwendell> seb128, how do i add a tag into a bug?
<seb128> jwendell: left column options, edit description/tag
<jwendell> seb128, should i assign a tsclient bug to me, or to desktop-bugs?
<seb128> to you if you are working on it
<seb128> pochu: well, if you can trigger it under valgrind that would be nice, there is like 10 bugs open about that now
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85370 in powernowd (main) "powernowd makes problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85370
<jwendell> seb128, actually, i worked and i'll attach a patch
<seb128> the problem is that running the panel under valgind all the time is not easy
<seb128> jwendell: try to find somebody on IRC to review it then ;)
<jwendell> seb128, you? :)
<jwendell> hehe
<seb128> yep, but not now, I've to go in a few min, I'll have a look tomorrow
<seb128> what is the bug number?
<pochu> seb128: I'm gonna try to do it. Also, if you can review bug 84946. I think it's ready. Thanks :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84946 in listen "Please update to latest version" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84946
<jwendell> seb128, bug 61918
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61918 in tsclient "Return should launch Connect button" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/61918
<jwendell> seb128, a trivial patch, in order to begin
<seb128> pochu: ok, will look at that later
<pochu> seb128: ok, thanks!
<seb128> jwendell: patch looks simple indeed ;)
<jwendell> seb128, tsclient uses a lot of deprecated gtk api...
<jwendell> :(
<seb128> it lacks an active maintainer ...
<jwendell> indeed
<jwendell> seb128, my first patch using cdbs ;)
<seb128> nice :)
<jwendell> seb128, should i add any tag to tsclient bugs with patches?
<seb128> jwendell: no need, launchpad has a search option for that
<jwendell> ok
<seb128> I've to go, bbl
<jwendell> seb128, bye
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85374 in slab (universe) "[apport]  main-menu crashed with SIGSEGV in libhal_volume_is_mounted()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85374
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85375 in xubuntu-docs (main) "Broken link to Gnumeric Quick Start Guide" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85375
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85382 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() - some new extensions were installed..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85382
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85384 in coreutils (main) "id fails to report secondary groups w/ samba" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85386 in Ubuntu "no swap memory - feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85387 in beast (universe) "BEAST Crash when previewing audio in Nautilus with Beast Open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85387
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85388 in Ubuntu "Beryl will not install. Depends on Python2.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85388
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85389 in ubiquity (main) "installation hangs with SQUASHFS error zlib_fs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85389
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85390 in libgphoto2 (main) "[feisty]  Can no longer import photos from my Canon PowerShot A520" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85391 in vim (main) "[apport]  package vim-tiny failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85391
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85393 in gedit (main) "[apport]  gedit crashed with SIGSEGV in gpa_node_set_path_value()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85295 in Ubuntu "Install from cdrom impossible on some laptops" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85295
<jwendell> i made a patch for a bug and attached it; should i change status to 'in progress' or let it 'confirmed'?
<bdmurray> jwendell leave it confirmed
<bdmurray> what bug?
<jwendell> bug 84544, bug 61918
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84544 in tsclient "Wrong X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain key in tsclient.desktop file" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84544
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61918 in tsclient "Return should launch Connect button" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/61918
<bdmurray> jwendell: I would unassign it from yourself too
<jwendell> bdmurray, but i'm working on that
<bdmurray> okay cool
<bdmurray> jwendell: and thanks for the patches
<jwendell> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85394 in tzdata (main) "New timezone data 2007b" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85395 in pptp-linux (main) "Cannot connect to Microsoft VPN with default settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85395
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85397 in Ubuntu "when starting it says "Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:00.0"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85398 in hal (main) "hal-device-manager missing from menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85398
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85399 in totem (main) "totem crashes on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85400 in kuake (universe) "push button bar visible in kuake after disabling" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85401 in Ubuntu "Kernel oops when inserting Edimax wifi card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85401
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85402 in Ubuntu "Keyboard which suddendly translate the font into greek" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85402
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85408 in Ubuntu "Unable to install Desktop Feisty herd 3 on AMD Geode, the installation stays stuck at 90% with this on the screen "Loading module 'aec62xx' for 'IDE chipset support'..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85408
<DktrKranz> whoa, what a title!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85410 in balazar (universe) "a short black window comes ,than the crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85411 in rhythmbox (main) "rythmbox crashed when importing large number of albums" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85411
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85412 in ubiquity (main) "install crashed at 98% completion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80195 in zope3 "Edgy Bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85413 in Ubuntu "Bug during install on external drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85413
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85414 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85414
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85415 in php5 (main) "mysql_pconnect() error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85417 in f-spot (main) "f-spot doesn't error check its inputs when exporting to gallery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85418 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice fails to launch from nautilus if another instance is waiting for a menu command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85416 in gparted (main) "feisty herd3 install breaks swap on edgy's partition (dup-of: 66637)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85416
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85420 in evince (main) "gnome-cups-manager settings ignored" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85421 in Ubuntu "Hardware Information selection on Control Center gone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85423 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85424 in gnome-mount (main) "Unmount fails every time " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85425 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes in getting link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85427 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85426 in evince (main) "Feisty's Evince's hotkeys borked (with Finnish locale)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85426
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85429 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85429
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85431 in Ubuntu "Sprvce nasteven XFCE, u tlatka je napsno "Popisek tlatka|..."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85431
<pochu> does anybody speak that languages?
<pochu> I don't know if reject the bug, mark it as needs info... hehe
<pochu> also, I don't know if say that in English... :)
<Stemp> all I understand is screenshot and xfce ;)
<pochu> Stemp: then you undertand more than me :)
<gnomefreak> its polish right?
<Stemp> czech
<gnomefreak> checking to see if anyone speaks it
<gnomefreak> didnt find anyone maybe try #ubuntu-cz?
<pochu> I'm looking there :)
<geser> I would guess that the bug is about that all entries start with "Popisek tlatka|"
<pochu> geser: I'm talking in ubuntu-cz and the bug is in language-pack-cs, so you may be right ;)
<Stemp> is a bug or a translation problem ?
<geser> a bug in the translations :)
<pochu> right
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85436 in gnome-panel (main) "can't move windows and they don't have a x to close them up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85436
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85435 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Custom DSDT doesnt appear to work with initrd in 2.6.20-8-generic kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85437 in gnome-terminal (main) "terminal stays blank/black" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85437
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85438 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85439 in libxslt (main) "xsltproc crashdump" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85439
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85440 in ubiquity (main) "crash instalation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85441 in griffith (universe) "Please sync griffith 0.9.1-1 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85441
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85442 in pypar2 (universe) "Please sync pypar2 1.2-1 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85443 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  Ethernet interface disappeared from Network Manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85443
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85445 in paste (universe) "Please sync paste 1.2.1-1 (universe) from experimental (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85444 in python-dns (universe) "Multiple Upstream Python-DNS Bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85446 in simplejson (universe) "Please sync simplejson 1.5-1 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85446
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85447 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85447
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85448 in anjuta (universe) "Anjuta missing symbols in herd3 - requries rebuild" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85448
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85450 in hwdb-client (main) "hwdb-gui does not work behind a proxy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85451 in Ubuntu "Switch tty, shutdown, reboot cause colorful screen with Nvidia proprietary driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85451
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85452 in hwdb-client (main) "hwdb-send man page arguments are not valid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85452
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-16
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85453 in gedit (main) "[apport]  gedit crashed with signal 7 in g_utf8_validate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85449 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "In Feisty Fawn, nvidia-glx 1.0.9xxx causes  graphical glitches, artifacts and random system crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85454 in mono (main) "UVF exception: mono 1.2.3.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85454
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85455 in Ubuntu "D-Link DWA-547 wireless card doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85456 in zlib (main) "zlib segmentation fault in default package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85456
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85457 in evolution-exchange (main) "Exchange GAL won't authenticate in feisty evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85457
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85458 in firefox (main) "crash when going back while last.fm stream is playing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85458
<cyberix> Is there something more I could add into my report? -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/85455
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85455 in Ubuntu "D-Link DWA-547 wireless card doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<bdmurray> cyberix: looking
<bdmurray> cyberix: the version of ubuntu, the full output of 'lspci -vv' and 'lspci -vvn' as attachments
<bdmurray> cyberix: and dmesg
<jwendell> and your credit card number
<jwendell> haha :)
<pochu> hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85459 in autodia (universe) "Java processing not possible with autodia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85459
<pochu> cyberix: oh, and report the bug against its package (don't which one is, maybe the kernel, maybe not)
<cyberix> pochu: or maybe the lack of one?
<pochu> cyberix: sure ;)
<pochu> cyberix: maybe there is one and you don't know about it :)
<jwendell> pochu, it's normal a reporter doesn't know the package's name. here we (qa team) come
<pochu> jwendell: sure, but I also don't know which package it is :) maybe there is no package, because maybe that wireless card is not supported yet. But maybe there is one :)
<jwendell> pochu, the responsible for drivers and support to hardware always is kernel
<pochu> jwendell: maybe the restricted modules in this case?
<jwendell> pochu, why restricted?
<jwendell> pochu, i don't know exactly this field, but my guess is just kernel
<pochu> jwendell: I'm not sure, but does that card have non-opensource drivers? If so, they should go to restricted-modules, right?
<pochu> jwendell: I also think it's kernel-related :)
<pochu> but I'm still a newbie :)
<pochu> hehe
<jwendell> pochu, i don't know even if it has driver (proprietary or not)
<pochu> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85460 in firefox (main) "Crash when saving password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85461 in gnome-menus (main) "No shutdown option in Feisty's system menu despite /apps/panel/global/upstream_session being set to true" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85461
<bdmurray> pochu, jwendell: I don't think there is a driver for it
<pochu> bdmurray: if there is no driver... there is no fix for the bug, right?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85463 in evolution-exchange (main) "[apport]  evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in e2k_restriction_unref()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85463
<bdmurray> pochu: they might be able to work around it with ndiswrapper in this case since it is a wireless card
<bdmurray> However, a cursory inspection of the ndis wrapper wiki didn't find it.
<bdmurray> I think that device must be brand new
<pochu> cyberix: do you know ndiswrapper?
<cyberix> pochu: Seems like a hack.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85468 in Ubuntu "NetworkManager finds wireless network, does not connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85468
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85469 in ppp (main) "Dial-on-demand doesn't work in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85469
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85471 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 (universe) "AAC support missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85471
<jjesse> is there a way i can get screenshots of the upgrade process from edgy -> feisty ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85473 in xserver-xorg-video-trident (main) "gnome windows corrupt upon downward movement" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85473
<pochu> jjesse: have you tried with PrintScreen? :)
<jjesse> pochu: sorry wrong channel
<pochu> jjesse: np :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85475 in Ubuntu "feisty 20070215 safe graphics restart blank screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85475
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85474 in maxima (universe) "Maxima frontends cannot connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85476 in Ubuntu "refresh rates for nvidia cards messed up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85476
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85477 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85477
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85478 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85479 in bzr (main) "configuration location lookup does not take care of url encoding" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85479
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85482 in gdb (main) "gdb crashed while debugging firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85482
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85483 in Ubuntu "Feisty does not boot with second SATA disk attached" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85483
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85484 in Ubuntu "Error messages during boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85484
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85485 in gnome-phone-manager (universe) "Phone Manager Crashes on Launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85486 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0 crashes on many sites" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85487 in Ubuntu "mail-notification small bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85487
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85488 in sane-backends (main) "Canon Lide25 (plustek backend) scanner does not scan via gui" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85488
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85490 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85490
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85492 in Ubuntu "Can't get bluetooth mouse's mousewheel working after upgrading to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85491 in gdm (main) "no password is allowed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85491
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85493 in tomboy (main) "tomboy doesn't appear on panel, dbus connection doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85494 in rhythmbox (main) "Rythmbox mysteriously crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85495 in ntlmaps (universe) "Install script does not properly configure ntlmaps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85497 in update-manager (main) "Update category headings should not be selectable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85498 in lgeneral (multiverse) "NoDesktopFile:  Lgeneral" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85500 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Oops (seemingly at random)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85500
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85489 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Feisty Herd 3: aic94xx firmware missing (dup-of: 82382)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85501 in pavucontrol (universe) "[apport]  pavucontrol crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85501
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85503 in ipython (universe) "[apport]  ipython crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85503
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85504 in vpnc (universe) "VPNC now has rekeying support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85505 in gtktrain (multiverse) "gtktrain cannot find init file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85506 in gtkpod (universe) "Icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85507 in seahorse (universe) "[apport]  seahorse crashed with SIGSEGV in seahorse_gpg_options_change_vals()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85507
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85508 in onboard (main) "[apport]  run-onboard.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85508
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85510 in Ubuntu "[Fesity]  Cannot launch java-based application Janis" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85511 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashes with no warning after an ubuntu update." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85512 in gnome-panel (main) "Networkmanager 0.6.4 "no network connection"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85512
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85513 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85513
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85514 in esound (main) "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:846:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to create IPC shm instance" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85514
<cowbud> seb128: damn missed changing the bug to network-manager
<seb128> cowbud: which one?
<cowbud> the one that was under gnome-panel that you just changed recently
<cowbud> 85512
<cowbud> that should probably also need to be needs information eh? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/85512
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85512 in network-manager "Networkmanager 0.6.4 "no network connection"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<seb128> ah, k
<seb128> yeah, probably
<cowbud> alright
<cowbud> ohh no it's BugMaN!
<BugMaN> hi :)
<cowbud> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85516 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85516
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85517 in Ubuntu "optiplex 320 installation problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85517
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85515 in update-manager (main) "thread exception in update-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85515
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85518 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85518
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85521 in gconf2 (main) "gconfd-2 doesn't stop for previous user logged into GNOME" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85521
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85520 in Ubuntu "Strange network behavior" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85520
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85522 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main() (dup-of: 85113)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85525 in control-center (main) "[feisty]  No synaptic icon in the Control Center " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85526 in network-manager (main) "no interfaces available if ndiswrapper module is not loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85523 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in g_utf8_validate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85523
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85527 in at-spi (main) "[apport]  at-spi-registryd crashed with SIGSEGV in ORBit_c_stub_invoke() (dup-of: 85350)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85527
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85529 in apport (main) "apport could look harder for the package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85529
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85531 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashes with no warning after load web page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85531
<cowbud> man tomboy is such a great application
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85533 in tomboy (main) "Links aren't added in the right place" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85533
<cowbud> anyone want to try and confirm a network manager bug?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85534 in tomboy (main) "Moving message in Evolution results in broken link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85535 in network-manager (main) "[feisty]  network manager forgets DNS server if router is restarted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85535
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85536 in tomboy (main) "Adding Evolution mail link from search folder doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85536
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85538 in base-installer (main) "6.10: aic94xx failed to load correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85539 in Ubuntu "No drivers for Brother MFC-5440CN printer even though they are GPL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85539
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85540 in Ubuntu "Segfaults in Apache and Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85540
<jwendell> apache and firefox? wow
<jwendell> seb128, can you help me on a bug?
<jwendell> seb128, Bug #72683; it seems to be a rdesktop issue, not a tsclient one, do you agree?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72683 in tsclient "tsclient ARGB troubles with beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72683
<noppe> looking..
<noppe> yah since tsclient calls rdesktop
<noppe> and he is complaining about the session..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85541 in tcm (universe) "glade file links to wrong directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85541
<jwendell> noppe, thanks, i'll change the affected package
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85542 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85542
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85543 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85543
<ogra_> thats fine
<ogra_> oops
<seb128> jwendell: looks like you already sorted it ;)
<jwendell> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85544 in grub (main) "No Framebuffer Settings for 1680x1050 at boot Dapper/Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85545 in control-center (main) ""Sessions" in new Control Center should be under Personal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85545
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85546 in beryl-manager (universe) "beryl settings manager crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85547 in Ubuntu "Intel iMac microphone does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85547
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85548 in Ubuntu "CD integrity check funtion fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85548
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85549 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel freezes when pppd is running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85550 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer fails to decode mp3 audio on ppc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85550
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85552 in bash (main) "bash returns wrong error code when changing to nonexisting directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85552
<pochu> hello! :)
<joumetal> hello pochu
<pochu> hi joumetal!
<fernando> hi pochu
<pochu> hey fernando :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85553 in bluefish (universe) "Bluefish crashes when I try to save file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85553
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85554 in Ubuntu "Feisty usplash breaks X on Geforce5700" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85555 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "installation doesn't work on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85556 in alsa-lib (main) "ALSA lib errors spew after feisty dist-upgrage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85556
<pochu> see you!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85557 in Ubuntu "AIXGL ATI Mobility Radeon X700 freezes with glxgears, glxinfo reports no rendering, radeon driver used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85557
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85558 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85558
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85559 in Ubuntu "Docking iPod Shuffle makes USB die" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85559
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85560 in firefox (main) "Application generates session error on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85560
<parag0n> hey guys, i'm having a bit of trouble with feisty, basically brltty kills my USB - RS232 adaptor.  i can fix it by removing brltty, but it took me ages to work out the problem
<parag0n> i tried adding the bug to launchpad, but it wont send me an email
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85562 in libbonobo (main) "[apport]  bonobo-activation-server crashed with SIGSEGV in _ORBIT_skel_small_Bonobo_ObjectDirectory_activate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85562
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85563 in gcj-4.1 (main) "Segmentation fault (core dumped) with adobe flex compiler" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85563
<daviey> parag0n, leave it a few hours.  Sometimes your ISP holds the first email for a few hours.  Or use a different email addy to register
<parag0n> daviey, i've tried it on 2 different email addresses, days ago
<daviey> parag0n, then the only thing i can suggest, is that the world hates you ;)
<daviey> parag0n, presumably you have checked spam?
<pochu> see u!
<parag0n> yeah, checked
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85564 in nvu (universe) "nvu (edgy version, because there's no feisty version) crash regulary with feisty ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85565 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany browser crash on svg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85565
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85566 in apache2 (main) "/etc/init.d/apache2 displays grep error when including empty dir" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85566
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85569 in cupsys (main) "foomatic-rip using 100% CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85570 in evolution (main) "Evolution doesn't apply filters to IMAP account automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85570
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85571 in tdfsb (universe) "Fails to run, with FREEGLUT error message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85572 in clamav (universe) "Feisty 0.90~rc3-1ubuntu1 - After install of clamav, clamav does not run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85574 in equivs (universe) "equivs can't create a meta-package without a user-provided changelog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85574
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85573 in clamav (universe) "Feisty 0.90~rc3-1ubuntu1 - After install of clamav, Freshclam does not update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85573
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85575 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal reacting very sluggishly" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85575
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85576 in mouseemu (universe) "init script must use LSB functions" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85577 in kde-systemsettings (main) "The tabs in systemsettings are not translated into German" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85577
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85578 in Ubuntu "ide secondary drives not recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85578
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85579 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Question mark ? in folder names makes the folder useless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85579
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85580 in ximian-connector (main) "exchange-connector-setup and GC Server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85580
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85581 in totem (main) "firefox is suddenly closed when i open page with embedded video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85581
<mvo_> sfllaw: #47044 updated
<mvo_> sfllaw: you asked a question there
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85582 in gaim (main) "Gaim doesn't connect automaticaly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85583 in synaptic (main) "synaptic crashes after installations of updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85583
<mvo_> sfllaw: any progress on
<mvo_> sfllaw: #65553 and #67146?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85584 in Ubuntu "Kde logout screen misses key shortcuts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85584
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85585 in network-manager (main) "i don't think that networkmanager applet is needed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85585
<bdmurray> mvo: did you see my update-manager e-mail?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85586 in kdepim (main) "web-mail feature or plugin for kmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85586
<mvo> hello bdmurray! yes, I did. I merged already
<mvo> bdmurray: thanks for it!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85587 in firefox (main) "[feisty]  Back/Forward buttons cease to work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85587
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85589 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager Fails to Connect After Suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85589
<bdmurray> mvo: thank you.  I used update manager on an Edgy laptop the other day and it seems to have worked well.
<mvo> bdmurray: for a edgy->feisty upgrade? I'm very happy to hear that :)
<bdmurray> mvo: Yeah, I was planning on doing my desktop this weekend.
<mvo> cool!
<bdmurray> I keep finding these bugs on Edgy but am not sure how much traction I'll get with them.
<mvo> edgy had too little QA IMHO
<mvo> we will do (a lot!) better with feisty again
<mvo> edgy had this very short cycle
<mvo> bdmurray: what bugs did you found in particular?
<bdmurray> The stuff I am finding isn't critical
<daviey> mvo, edgy certainly aint bug-riddon though.   It's stable
<bdmurray> some kcontrol center stuff and klipper stuff
<mvo> daviey: no, certainly not. i didn't want to give this impresion
<bdmurray> I have some other issues with update-grub, kmix, xresprobe and update-initramfs
<daviey> bdmurray, ahhh - your problems begin with k'  ;)
<bdmurray> daviey: that's my kkeyboard. ;)
<daviey> hah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85590 in apt (main) "'apt-get source' fails when any "deb-src" repository is unreachable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85591 in ntp (main) "gzip: peerstats.20070212.gz already exists; not overwritten" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85591
<mvo> I just read #85590 as "apt-get source fails when deb-src repository is unrechable <- what else could it do?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85593 in Ubuntu "Midnight Commander should be installed by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85592 in Ubuntu "failed to initialize HAL at boot up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85592
<bdmurray> mvo: I was right there with you
<mvo> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85595 in powertweak (universe) "[apport]  powertweakd crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85595
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85596 in dia (main) "Installing Dia doesn't create a menu entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85594 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal has scrolling problems when using screen (dup-of: 85023)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85597 in liferea (main) "liferea hangs when using combined view of several feeds of which one has bad XML" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85598 in nut (universe) "no sane default configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85600 in gcalctool (main) "[apport]  gcalctool crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85601 in gcalctool (main) "[apport]  gcalctool crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85602 in language-pack-cs (main) "[Feisty]  peklad check v update manageru" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85603 in firefox (main) "error when opening" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85603
<caravena> Hello, I revise /var/crash. I have FILES.crash NOT report with automatic apport. How to send report with apport.
<caravena> Example: apport-send FileA.crash
<caravena> Other Example apport-SendReport FileB.crash
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85605 in qemu (universe) "Please upgrade to 0.9.0" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85606 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV in FcConfigSubstituteWithPat()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85606
<slithy> i've got a bug with feisty..when i hit  my power button and it brings up the shutdown menu, if i click cancel,  it brings it up again
<bdmurray> slithy: is your feisty install up to date?
<slithy> bdmurray: yes, just updated a few minutes ago
<pwnguin> slithy: did you restart gnome?
<slithy> pwnguin: yeah i have restarted the system numerous times since the upgrade when testing with my wifi
<pwnguin> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85607 in partman-base (main) "[feisty herd-4,  alternate-amd64]  partman does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85608 in gnome-applets (main) "all root filesystem appears in trash after kernel auto-update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85608
<slithy> how do you search bug reports for a common term in launchpad...all i can find is search by bug number or product name
<pwnguin> phew. the most entertaining part of spending time in #ubuntu-bugs is reading bug summaries that make you afraid to reboot until you read the actual bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85609 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85610 in rxvt-unicode (universe) "XTerm and RXVT crashes on startup." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85612 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Edgy/Kubuntu update broke access to display settings on 4 separate systems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85613 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  ooqstart crashed with SIGSEGV in splash_create_window()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85613
<bdmurray> bigon: I see you would like to join Ubuntu QA.
<bigon> bdmurray: yep :)
<bdmurray> bigon: Have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85615 in mc (universe) "MC fails to change dir contains '_' in name." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85615
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85614 in lame (multiverse) "LAME should be upgraded to 3.97" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85614
<coNP> bdmurray: did you mark 85615 as duplicate?
<bigon> bdmurray: well I did but a little bit too quickly, I should see that I need to apply only on bug days :o
<bdmurray> coNP: yes, I did
<coNP> oh, sorry I I checked it :)
<coNP> it is a bit tricky, because I think the duplicate provides a very nice bug description, especially compared to the "original" one...
<coNP> e.g. it states clearly that the bug occours when you navigate with enter
<bdmurray> coNP: I see your point, maybe I should have made the other a duplicate of the good one
<coNP> okay, no offense :)
<coNP> I was marking that duplicate of the other, and lp said I cannot do that
<coNP> :)
<bdmurray> bigon: I'm happy to accept you today.  Do you have a list of bugs you have triaged?
<bdmurray> coNP: Feel free to switch it around.  I tried to reproduce it on Edgy but couldn't.
<coNP> I am debugging that on Feisty now
<coNP> (so I could confirm it)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85619 in smart (universe) "[apport]  smart crashed with OSError in commit()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85619
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85616 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashed while trying to open a message." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85618 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu OS Installer crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85617 in lvm2 (main) "root on lvm on ide disks (not raid) broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85620 in gnumeric (main) "gnumeric-gtk has unexpected linefeed in /usr/lib/mime/packages/gnumeric-gtk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85621 in cryptsetup (universe) "cryptsetup installation hanging during configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85622 in acpi-support (main) "On lid open, screen remains blank on Thinkpad T40" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85622
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85623 in gstreamer (universe) "Gstreamer Video Playback discolored - FGLRX" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85624 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with UnboundLocalError in get_xorgdata()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85625 in Ubuntu "Fiesty Herd 4 - adept manager crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85625
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85627 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85627
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85628 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "random /dev/hdd accesses and system hang" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85628
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85626 in ubiquity (main) "Fails to reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85626
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85629 in Ubuntu "Feisty Herd 4 - Suspend and Hibernate fail Toshiba U205-S5002" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85630 in Ubuntu "Can't eject LiveCD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85630
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85631 in Ubuntu "Feisty Herd 4 - Headphone jack does not cut off speakers Toshiba U205-S5002" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85631
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85632 in slab (universe) "Control center fails to load in gnome-main-menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85633 in Ubuntu "Dell Inspiron 1100 Improper Video in Edubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85633
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85634 in amarok (main) "Feisty Herd 4 - "Add MP3 Support" dialog hangs Amarok" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85634
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85635 in nautilus (main) "Volumes change name when mounted/unmounted in Nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85635
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85636 in apport (main) "Computer stalls when logging out of session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85637 in Ubuntu "ID 00PS-412C1157" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85638 in Ubuntu "Beryl window manager crashes when closing window." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85638
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85640 in Ubuntu "Feisty: crypted root doesnt mount on start (cryptsetup)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85641 in Ubuntu "Placeholder in help text with Herd-4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85642 in debian-installer (main) "Herd-4 install screen navigation with automatic partitioning option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85642
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85644 in update-manager (main) "Clickable URLs need context menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85644
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85645 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85646 in scorched3d (universe) "Launch failed!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85648 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85648
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85647 in Ubuntu "postgresql-plpython-8.1 crash on feisty w/launchpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85649 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen() (dup-of: 82879)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85649
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85650 in liferea (main) "issues with badly formed urls" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85650
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85651 in linux-meta (main) "ondemand governor, cannot load speedstep_centrino module [feisty] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85651
<bdmurray> pochu: hi!
<pochu> hey bdmurray :)
<bdmurray> pochu: You know Spanish right?
<pochu> bdmurray: no, I'm spanish but I speak french italian and english :P
<pochu> :)
<pochu> bdmurray: what do you need? :)
<pochu> hola compadre!
<bdmurray> I saw a bug that some of the error message is in Spanish.  It's bug 85637
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85637 in Ubuntu "samba error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85637
<pochu> looking
<bdmurray> Well, I think it is Spanish
<pochu> :)
<Stemp> pochu prefer the czech language :p
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> "Lo siento, no se ha podido mostrar todo el contenido de Red Windows: lorenzo."
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85652 in Ubuntu "Control Panel icon missing for Printer configuration tool " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85652
<pochu> "Sorry, it's impossible to show all the content of "Windows Network: lorenzo"
<pochu> bdmurray: ^^
<bdmurray> okay, thanks
<pochu> bdmurray: np :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85653 in genius (universe) "[apport]  gnome-genius crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85653
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85654 in launchpad-integration (main) "LOCALEDIR wrong due to local m4 files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85654
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85655 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85655
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85656 in ubiquity (main) "ubuntu install crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85656
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85657 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with AttributeError in split()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85660 in xfce4-taskmanager (main) "xfce4-taskmanager displays wrong units" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85660
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85658 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Broadcom bcm43xx broken with 2.6.20.8 kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85658
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85659 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[apport]  gnome-screensaver-dialog crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__gtk_tree_model_get_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85659
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-17
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85661 in xchat-gnome (main) "[apport]  xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85662 in dvipng (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync dvipng (1.9-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85663 in Ubuntu "Only empty pages printed on Lexmark Z42  and Ubuntu 6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85663
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85664 in dvi2ps (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync dvi2ps (3.2j-15) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85664
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85665 in beryl-manager (universe) "Beryl-manager crashed at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85667 in bazaar (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync bazaar (1.4.2-5.3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85667
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85666 in xorg (main) "xon missing since repackaging" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85668 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in _XEventsQueued()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85669 in dvdauthor (universe) "[apport]  spumux crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85669
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85670 in gnome-chess (universe) "Unable to enable 3D mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85670
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85671 in sdlgfx (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync sdlgfx (2.0.13-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85672 in beagle (main) "[apport]  beagled crashed with SIGSEGV in ()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85672
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85673 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Choice Not Microsoft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85674 in mpg123 (multiverse) "[Sync Request]  Sync mpg123 (0.61-5) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85675 in ubuntu-restricted-extras (multiverse) "Should install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad[-multiverse] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85675
<jougs> can i join the bugsquad?
<bdmurray> jougs: yes, anybody can join the bugsquad
<jougs> cool!
<bdmurray> jougs: Do you know how to join a team in Launchpad?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85676 in vlc (universe) "vlc leaving fullscreen causes resolution switch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85676
<jougs> do i just have to request addition to the bugquad team?
<bdmurray> jougs: Yes, that is it.
<jougs> ok, done!
<jougs> thanks!
<geser> bdmurray: is there a reason why you subscribed ubuntu-main-sponsors to bug #85671?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85671 in sdlgfx "[Sync Request]  Sync sdlgfx (2.0.13-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85677 in netpbm-free (main) "[Sync Request]  Sync netpbm-free (2:10.0-11) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85677
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85678 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity - very slow zooming on map (time zone)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85678
<bdmurray> geser: Yes, I didn't realize you were an Ubuntu developer.
<geser> and since that is an universe package ubuntu-universe-sponsors would be more correct
<bdmurray> ah, sorry about that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85681 in firefox (main) "Sudden Crash when pushing a button in a forum" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85681
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85682 in kmplayer (main) "kmplayer locked up system and had to do hard reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85682
<pochu> jougs: don't forget to subscribe to the mailing list :)
<jougs> ok
<jougs> i will
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85683 in nautilus (main) "nautilus sometimes ignores "--no-desktop"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85684 in fluxbox (universe) "Fonts in fluxbox messed up after restartin fluxbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85684
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85685 in glade-3 (universe) "Glade loop if box item count is set lower than 0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85686 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85686
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85687 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus sometimes open up in multiple windows randomly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85688 in alleyoop (universe) "[apport]  alleyoop crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85689 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_ascii_strcasecmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85690 in Ubuntu "Gnome Workspace Switcher "Number of workspaces" Spin Control Not Working (dup-of: 83334)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85690
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85692 in avahi (main) "[apport]  avahi-discover crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85692
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85691 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85693 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when close a tab." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85693
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85694 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85694
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85695 in hal (main) "hald-addon-storage locks up system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85695
<poningru> halp
<poningru> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/71672
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71672 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "access denied for root in mysql" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<poningru> says needs info
<poningru> what info does it need?
<poningru> I am suffering from same bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85698 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy crashes if I attempt to paste from Gnumeric" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85699 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu Partioner crash at install." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85699
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85700 in Ubuntu "duplicate icon of mounted dvd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85700
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85701 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythtv crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85701
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85702 in Ubuntu "ntfs partition icons missing after updating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85703 in procps (main) "sysctl.conf references obsolete config file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85704 in procps (main) "sysctl.conf references obsolete config file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85704
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85705 in pyinotify (universe) "Undefined symbol error when importing pyinotify" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85706 in kmplayer (main) "kmplayer no longer defeats kde screen blanker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85707 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85708 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85709 in kdegraphics (main) "KPDF Memory Leak on search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85709
<cypher1> is anyone is able to use bugnumbers through an http proxy ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85710 in openoffice.org (main) "Pasting over a double hyphen fails to update the following line." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85711 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity installer says "Step 5 of 8" on "Step 6"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85712 in Ubuntu "'system restart required' persists after upgrading and rebooting from herd 3 to herd 4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85714 in treeviewx (universe) "Please sync treeviewx (universe) from unstable (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85713 in ubiquity (main) "No mount point options listed during manual partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85715 in ubiquity (main) "Manual partitioning allows user to continue without specifying root partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85717 in hal (main) "[apport]  hald-addon-cpufreq crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_strdup_printf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85716 in Ubuntu "game cd will not pass copy protection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85716
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85718 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85719 in kdemultimedia (main) "kmix hda-intel not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85720 in file-roller (main) "Feisty Herd4: File-Roller shows directory name twice." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85721 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85722 in Ubuntu "Many Users Do Not Understand What Directories are For" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85723 in Ubuntu "Laptop doesnt wake up from supend to ram" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85723
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85724 in Ubuntu "Absence of GUI Command-line Code Reference on Terminal Emulators" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85725 in launchpad-integration (main) "Add a setting to hide the launchpad menu items" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85726 in wmaker (universe) "WindowMaker returned signal 11." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85726
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85727 in ontv (universe) "[apport]  ontv crashed with AttributeError in __load_in_thread()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85729 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "No Composite support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85729
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85730 in Ubuntu "shutdown, logout, hibernate not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85730
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85731 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic ignores the gnome theme (dup-of: 24280)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85731
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85733 in matchbox-panel (universe) "cpu scaling crashed while double clicking from list after install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85733
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85734 in Ubuntu "wrong fontviewer is used by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85735 in kdepim (main) "[feisty]  kmail displays .tar.gz type in french" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85735
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85736 in gnome-system-monitor (main) ""Available disk space" shouldn't include removable media" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85736
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85737 in basket (universe) "[apport]  basket crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::aboutData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85737
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85738 in Ubuntu "kernel panic when loading ethernet driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85738
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85739 in sbackup (universe) "[apport]  sbackupd crashed with KeyError in btree_r_add()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85740 in control-center (main) "Title should be "Control Centre" in British translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85741 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in fread()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85742 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV on start up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85743 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox does not start playing with double click" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85743
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85744 in beagle (main) "unknown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85744
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85745 in xorg-server (main) "xorg crash meanwhile watch video on firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85745
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85746 in Ubuntu "feisty kubuntu installer - X started but nothing shown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85748 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No support for SMAPI battery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85749 in firefox (main) "Crash of firefox following crash of applet." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85750 in Ubuntu "Network ethernet conection don't work properly if I don't mark "Enable roaming mode"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85747 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "wireless rt2500 can't set ESSID" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85747
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85751 in mplayer "Distorted MP3 sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85753 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85754 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85752 in banshee (universe) "banshee crash because a file in home" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85755 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Flash 9 doesn't support oss natively Need work arround for LTSP and nx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85755
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85756 in evolution (main) "Lost all messages of a folder while moving them to another one" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85757 in language-pack-cs (main) "Firefox 2.0_after_download_video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85757
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85758 in qtparted (main) "qtparted crashes during installation to HD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85758
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85759 in software-properties (main) "[apport]  software-properties-gtk crashed with ValueError in remove()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85759
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85760 in libnotify (main) "Doesn't take the background colour from gtk's colours" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85760
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85761 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85762 in anon-proxy (universe) "[apport]  proxytest crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85764 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85763 in metacity (main) "[apport]  metacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85763
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85765 in ubuntu-meta (main) "[apport]  package ubuntu-standard failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85765
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85766 in Ubuntu "mouse doesn't work in Warow any more" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85766
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85767 in gnuvd (multiverse) "No stress (klemtoon) shown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85770 in Ubuntu "Display does not initialize on sun blade 100 (Latest openboot installed)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85768 in python-central (main) "[apport]  pycentral crashes on malformed Python-Version fields" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85769 in baobab (universe) "Baobab crashed when scanning home folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85772 in firefox (main) "Firefox cannot read Feeds anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85771 in compiz (universe) "compiz.real crashed while changing desktop-effects settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85773 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[apport]  users-admin crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85774 in python-central (main) "[apport]  pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85775 in penguintv (universe) "[apport]  PenguinTV crashed with AttributeError in urlsplit()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85776 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85777 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_x11_window_set_user_time()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85777
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85778 in Ubuntu "cant launch pitvi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85779 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_x11_window_set_user_time()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85779
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85780 in gthumb (main) "gThumb selection for red eye reduction does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85781 in basket (universe) "Basket installs without khelpcenter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85783 in serpentine (main) "[apport]  serpentine crashed with TypeError in on_clicked()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85784 in gaim (main) "gaim crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85785 in deskbar-applet (main) "desk-bar applet should hide result-list when focus is lost" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85782 in Ubuntu "Generic kernel bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85787 in gnome-utils (main) "Feisty Herd4: [apport]  baobab crashed with SIGSEGV in pango_fc_font_lock_face()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85787
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85786 in adesklets (universe) "adesklet crashed trying to register systemmonitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85788 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85789 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85790 in pam (main) "Documentation for pam_unix incorrect for "max=" option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85790
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85791 in amarok (main) "when sound hardware fails, amarok locks the computer trying to play all songs in playlist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85791
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85792 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when opening mms:// link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85792
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85795 in Ubuntu "Internal error failed to inialize HAL !" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85795
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85794 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_value_table_peek()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85794
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85796 in Ubuntu "While installing ubiquity takes 100% CPU time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85797 in inkscape (main) "[apport]  inkscape crashed with SIGSEGV in ()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85798 in python-defaults (main) "[apport]  python crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_view_remove_column()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85798
<mazon1> hi canu teel me what is RSDP
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85800 in debconf (main) "debconf error on upgrade install [feisty] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85801 in python-defaults (main) "[apport]  python crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_view_remove_column()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85801
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85799 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[network-admin]  No ESSIDs shown in dropdown menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85799
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85802 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Problems with NVIDIA and WLAN driver after updating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85803 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85803
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85805 in hplip (main) "Scanning is broken for psc 1310 Series in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85805
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85804 in Ubuntu "knetworkmanager disconnects / stops working when beryl is running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85806 in software-properties (main) "[apport]  software-properties-gtk crashed with NameError in add_source()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85809 in apport (main) "crash reports not erased after reporting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85807 in alacarte (main) "Menu editor crashed when moving between catagory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85808 in xcursor-themes (main) "Feisty Herd4: X cursor theme does not obey." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85810 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn Herd 3 torrent rejected by tracker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85811 in Ubuntu "[Feisty-Herd4-alternate-amd64]  Cannot change screen resolution at installation time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85811
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85812 in kdebase (main) "Loading kdm is b0rked by none-existent file, post Dapper-->Feisty upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85812
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85813 in kdepim (main) "kmail will not get mail in herd3 fresh installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85814 in Ubuntu "frequency scaling / detection broken on this box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85815 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85816 in Ubuntu "Bootloader should be installed to the partition instead of the mbr" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85816
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85817 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror does not access internet on fresh herd3 installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85818 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror does not access internet on fresh herd3 installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85819 in Ubuntu "installer crashed at 98%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85820 in totem (main) "Resolution of the screen changes when use Totem player" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85821 in gnome-utils (main) "Feisty Herd4: Cancel button in gnome-screenshot app." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85822 in Ubuntu "/dev/md0 construct not supported in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85822
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85824 in Ubuntu "Qtparter error message ped_disk_duplicate during installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85824
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85823 in portaudio (main) "doesn't support alsa" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85823
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85825 in python-central (main) "[apport]  pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85826 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome-screensaver package should be mandatory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85827 in gtkguitune (universe) "not working on edgy ef 6.10/gnome problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85828 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashes while playing MP3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85829 in gtk2-engines (main) "checkboxes not visible in theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85830 in acpi-support (main) "Unable to resume in edgy - DELL Inspiron 5160" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85831 in hal (main) "battery not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85831
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85832 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes with upload to a flash site" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85832
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85833 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes with upload to a flash site" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85834 in evolution (main) "Evolution alarm notify should not autostart in KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85835 in ubiquity (main) "New partitioner does not work with NTFS existing drives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85837 in seahorse (universe) "[apport]  seahorse-agent crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85836 in nautilus (main) "[apport]  nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85840 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85840
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85838 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ACPI regression: HP dv4000 / dv4150 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85838
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85839 in udev (main) "[apport]  udevd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85839
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85842 in Ubuntu "mouse pointer is jumping and clicking while moving" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85842
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85843 in beryl-settings (universe) "on start "gestionnaire de prefrence beryl" crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85844 in Ubuntu "fglrx power saving" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85841 in x264 (multiverse) "recompile library with -fPIC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85841
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85845 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85846 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_hash_table_lookup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85846
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85847 in Ubuntu "shutdown menu pops up twice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85848 in dhcdbd (main) "[apport]  dhcdbd crashed with SIGSEGV in tdestroy_recurse()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85849 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85850 in Ubuntu "BusyBox error when installation Ubuntu herd 4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85851 in beagle (main) "[apport]  beagled crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85852 in beagle (main) "[apport]  beagled crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85853 in Ubuntu "Problems at end of Feisty herd 4 install to hard drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85853
<jikanter> hmmm, ubugtu seems pretty energetic today
<coNP> lol
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85854 in openoffice.org (main) "In Spanish localization, OpenOffice.org Calc uses wrong currency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85856 in hardinfo (universe) "Hardinfo crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85857 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when attempting to save video links" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85858 in gaim (main) "Crash when getting a IRC chat list " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85860 in python2.5 (main) "Update crash in packages python2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85861 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85861
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85862 in udev (main) "Memory stick pro not recognized in HP NX6120 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85862
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85863 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgDepCache::ActionGroup::ActionGroup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85864 in Ubuntu "error while doing adept update install (dup-of: 85800)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85864
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85865 in bittornado (main) "no idea! something stoppedand it asked me to send report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85865
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85866 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with UnboundLocalError in getroute()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85866
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85867 in adept (main) "Update of Feisty herd 4 Fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85867
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85868 in Ubuntu "xorg does not recognize 1440x900 screens of toshiba laptops. A nightmare for newbies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85868
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85870 in vlc (universe) "VLC crashs at the openning whatever you try to open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85873 in control-center (main) "network-admin crashes without error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85869 in Ubuntu "No sound in laptops with Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85871 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  mixer_applet2 crashed with SIGILL in visual_cpu_initialize()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85871
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85872 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGILL in visual_cpu_initialize()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85872
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85875 in Ubuntu "When modifying the volume with the keyboard, Ubuntu sometimes freezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85874 in totem (main) "crash de firefox en essayant de lire une video mp4 quicktime " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85876 in Ubuntu "Herd 4 AMD64 Desktop CD always fails to boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85877 in Ubuntu "Installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85877
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85878 in firefox (main) "NoDesktopFile:  Firefox safe mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85878
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85879 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "[feisty]  gnome-volume-manager-gthumb importing photos doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85880 in firefox (main) "flash 9? causing crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85880
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85881 in catfish (universe) "[catfish]  FeatureFreezeException Request for Upstream 0.2.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85882 in kdmtheme (universe) "kdm-theme manager administration mode button missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85883 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85883
<pochu> hi!
<cowbud> HEY
<caravena> oumm
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85884 in pyorbit (main) "wrong reference counting" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85884
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85885 in dia (main) "ER-Diagram: "weak entity" isn't weak" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85885
<cowbud> is there a run down somewhere on using apport and all the files it produces?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85886 in Ubuntu "gdmchooser breaks gnome-switch-user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85886
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85887 in totem (main) "Firefox disappears" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85887
<crimsun> cowbud: yes and no. Edgy's apport appears to lack some critical pieces (Feisty's is much better). See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport .
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85890 in Ubuntu "after upgrade from edgy610 to 704, openoffice can not show chinese charater" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85891 in control-center (main) "Control center crashes while performing updates with the update applet." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85891
<jjesse> just curious, how soon should ubugtu report on a new bug that i file?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85889 in software-properties (main) "Problems installing wine through system settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85892 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome panel crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85893 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "[Feisty]  Kubuntu -- Problems w/ usplash and boot process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85893
<pochu> hey guys! since beryl is not in ubuntu, we reject all beryl bugs. however, I'm not sure wether bug 85804 is in beryl or not
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85804 in beryl-core "knetworkmanager disconnects / stops working when beryl is running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85894 in acpi (main) "ThinkPad overheats" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85894
<Stemp> pochu this bug is anyway directly related to Beryl, if he stop it the problem go away
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85895 in Ubuntu "Feisty Herd 4 live CD's booting splash screen progress meter has a slight graphics glitch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85896 in adept (main) "adept_manager crashed after changing repository and asking for reload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85898 in kxgenerator (universe) "[feisty]  FTBFS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85898
<gnomefreak> Stemp: give me a sec im looking at it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85897 in revelation (universe) "[feisty]  Revelation tries to use Python 2.4 module Gnome and cannot find it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85897
<gnomefreak> Stemp: it is beryl causing it if he boots without beryl at all and it doesnt happen its beryl hands down
<gnomefreak> !info beryl-core
<ubotu> Package beryl-core does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<gnomefreak> !info beryl-core feisty
<ubotu> Package beryl-core does not exist in feisty
<Stemp> yes I agree,, gnomefreak.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85899 in gimp "gimp should be able to record macro" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85899
<pochu> gnomefreak: then should we reject it or not?
<gnomefreak> its done already
<pochu> gnomefreak: I see :)
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<peppe84> Hi, i have reported a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inkscape/+bug/68900 anyone can confirm it?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68900 in inkscape "Cannot narrow Inkscape window" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<coNP> hey pochu
<pochu> hi coNP :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85900 in totem (main) "totem crashed (.ram from within firefox)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85901 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "[apport]  package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-386 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85901
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85902 in vim (main) "'vimtutor ru' shows file with koi8-r charset in utf8 console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85903 in music-applet (universe) "update to 2.1.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85903
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-18
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85904 in orange (universe) "Orange Crashed when launching PocketVCSSetup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85904
<mr_pouit> is bug #85716 "legal" ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85716 in Ubuntu "game cd will not pass copy protection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85716
<coNP> why not?
<coNP> mr_pouit: I guess it states that the original cd is not passing the copy protection test
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85908 in software-properties (main) "software sources has multiverse and universe on by default in herd4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85908
<mr_pouit> mmmh, ok
<zul> they might want to take it up with cedega then
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85905 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Oops when insering PCMCIA compact flash reader on HP nw8240" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85906 in firefox (main) "No Sound in RealPlayer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85906
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85907 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "[feisty]  fglrx does not support older cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85907
<coNP> anyone knows what do to with bug #85908?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85908 in software-properties "software sources has multiverse and universe on by default in herd4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85908
<coNP> it asks if this is a feature or a bug
<Burgundavia> it is a feature, afaik
<coNP> okay, I also think so
<zul> i say tell them to talk to cedega
<coNP> but I am non authoritative on this :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85909 in ubiquity (main) "The partitioner in ubiquity has to change settings twice to format" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85909
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85910 in ubiquity (main) "ubuntu installer crashed on grub installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85910
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85911 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Description should be Ubuntu-specific" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85912 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[apport]  network-admin crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_accel_group_disconnect()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85912
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85913 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal crash after trying to change the current profile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85914 in firefox (main) "Firefox's warning have to be clicked on twice in order to prevent them" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85915 in firefox (main) "firefox  crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85916 in Ubuntu "Icon captions invisible in logout screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85917 in Ubuntu "Beryl crash while opening VLC player" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85918 in gnome-media (main) "died when I used the shortkeys to lower and higher my volume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85919 in rhythmbox (main) "maximising "difficult" at 1024x768" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85921 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_x11_display_get_xdisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85920 in xbindkeys-config (universe) "xbindkeys-config missing lib: libindustrial.so" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85920
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85922 in adesklets (universe) "[apport]  adesklets_checkin crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85922
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85923 in totem (main) "Totem-xine causes "Program quit unexpectedly" error without actually having been opened." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85923
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85924 in nvclock (universe) "[feisty]  nvclock - "stack smashing detected" error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85924
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85925 in ia32-libs-openoffice.org (main) "[feisty]  cannot run skype in amd64 - missing lib" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85925
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85926 in xchat-gnome (main) "[apport]  xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in session_free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85926
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85927 in adept (main) "[feisty]  Adept - problem unselecting repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85928 in swfdec0.3 (universe) "yahoo video crash firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85928
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85929 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-display-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85930 in Ubuntu "Display goes to sleep during boot-up of Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85931 in python2.5 (main) "Beryl caused Python crash on modify key bindings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85932 in gnome-terminal (main) "Terminal font appears to be slightly fuzzy/blurry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85933 in Ubuntu "easyubuntu crashes after password " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85933
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85934 in synaptic (main) "synaptic segfault with "add downloaded packages"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85935 in Ubuntu "quickcam with kernel 2.6.17-11 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85935
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85939 in Ubuntu "In Power Manager: Either HaL or Dbus is not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85936 in Ubuntu "PCI cannot allocate resource region 2/3 of device 0000:04:00.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85937 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85937
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85940 in Ubuntu "Request to sync alpine package from Deb. unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85942 in Ubuntu "Herd 4 Alternate - Install doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85944 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "bcm43xx-fwcutter grabs firmware too old for bcm43xx kernel module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85943 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV while playing a movie in Totem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85945 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "Konqueror doesn't use gmail''s ajax mode - set the browser ident to firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85946 in powernowd (main) "Error in powernowd startup script, "Directory nonexistent"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85947 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-8 doesn't install correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85947
<yuriy> eek almost over 86000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85948 in konversation (main) "ctrl-,/. shortcut not working in konversation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85949 in beagle (main) "beagled crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85949
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85950 in ltsp-manager (universe) "[apport]  ltsp-manager crashed with RuntimeError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85950
<Hobbsee>  Debian #406162
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 406162 in network-manager-kde "network-manager-kde: KNetworkManager hangs on first start-up," [Important,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/406162
<Hobbsee> Malone 41582
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41582 in konversation "Default shortcuts for changing tab not working." [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85951 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_free1()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85953 in xchat (universe) "please ignore test bug reporting system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85953
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85954 in kdevelop (universe) "Installation of Kdevelop does not install packages to allow compliation of template programs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85954
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85955 in firefox (main) "x server crashed,  caused, seemingly, by firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85956 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in XRenderFillRectangle()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85957 in Ubuntu "evolution-alarm-notify-bugreport" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85959 in nvu (universe) "[apport]  nvu-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85959
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85958 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85960 in Ubuntu "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCreateRegion()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85960
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85961 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount does not consistently display 'safe to remove' message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85962 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85962
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85963 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "LiveCD "Cannot unmount volume" from desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85964 in beagle (main) "Beagle crashed on system start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85965 in qtparted (main) "reiserfs missing into kubuntu-desktop at installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85965
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85967 in Ubuntu "Firefox crashes when opening page containing a M4A file (AAC)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85967
<cypher1> i am not seeing port 80 (http), port 443 (https) open on bugs.launchpad.net ! does any one has any ideas ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85968 in gnome-app-install (main) "add/remove crashed randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85968
<crimsun> cypher1: blocked on your end.
<crimsun> it's definitely navigable from here, and my workplace is /extremely/ anal about ports.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85966 in Ubuntu "meld fails to open in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85966
<cypher1> crimsun: but i can access the pages from bugs.launchpad.net through my browser
<cypher1> crimsun: the earlier result i had got through nmap
<crimsun> ...how are you able to pull down the pages if 80/443 seem blocked?
<cypher1> crimsun: that was what had perplexed me
<cypher1> crimsun: the problem is i am trying to use bugsquad tools but it always return with "Connection Refused" from bugs.launchpad.net
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85970 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85969 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Java Docs Package Won't Install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85969
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85971 in rhythmbox (main) "Freeze when using daap and network goes down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85972 in python-4suite (universe) "4suite server fails to start " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85972
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85974 in Ubuntu "Crazy OO.o depends in Ubuntu Edgy 6.10 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85974
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85973 in torrentflux (universe) "Login Trouble" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85973
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85976 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85976
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85975 in Ubuntu "fsck runs after install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85975
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85978 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in jabber_iq_parse()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85979 in adept (main) "Wrong nice value while upgrading debconf " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85981 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy: 'Note of the day' is recreated every time on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85980 in Ubuntu "prepare disk space contains "usertrap"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85980
<coNP> !sun-java6-jre edgy
<coNP> !sun-java6-jre feisty
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 6176 kB, installed size 14148 kB
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85977 in Ubuntu "no boot splash in kubunut herd 4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85977
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85982 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy: shortcut for 'Search all notes' opens in the background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85982
<yuriy> Lure: bug 85979
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85979 in adept "Wrong nice value while upgrading debconf " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85983 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy: shortcut for 'Search all notes' is not reflected in the dropdown menu item" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85983
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85984 in qtparted (main) "Formating disks while installing Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85984
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85985 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy: binding of the 'Start Here' shortcut is dependent from language setting." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85985
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85986 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85987 in Ubuntu "feisty-network-connection-problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85987
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85988 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85989 in control-center (main) "alsa mixer settings in control-center (feisty) - has no effect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85989
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85990 in Ubuntu "Debconf reports incorrect nice value (kubuntu feisty herd 4)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85991 in beagle (main) "beagle dutch translation error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85991
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85992 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "vmware-player: post-installation script returns error code 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85993 in xen-source (universe) "typos in postinst/prerm scripts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85993
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85994 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__BOOLEAN()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85995 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85996 in flac (main) "Flac should be upgraded to 1.14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85997 in xine-lib (main) "*.rmvb muted on kaffeine with libxine-extracodecs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85998 in nautilus (main) "'Places'->'Computer' opens a wrong folder for an umnounted device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85998
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85999 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "keyboard multimedia keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85999
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86000 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86001 in Ubuntu "Feisty: Tick boxes, when highlighted appear unenabled when they should be enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86002 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86003 in screem (main) "[apport]  screem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86005 in xtell (universe) "[Merge]  xtell 2.10.5ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86004 in compiz (universe) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86006 in epiphany-browser (main) "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86006
<Hobbsee> bug  84668
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84668 in devmapper "adds misleading double entry to swapon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84668
<Hobbsee> bug 84688
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84688 in convertfs "Should depend on util-linux and fileutils" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86007 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86008 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86009 in libapache-mod-jk (universe) "[Merge]  libapache-mod-jk 1.2.18-3ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86010 in notify-python (universe) "'attach_to_status_icon' not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86010
* Hobbsee test
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86012 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86012
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86011 in xorg (main) "20" Widescreen TFT not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86011
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86013 in gnome-applets (main) "[Feisty]  Keyboard layout is not indicated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86014 in Ubuntu "firefox 2.0.0.1 feisty 20070217 AOL Mail crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86015 in jokosher (universe) "[apport]  Jokosher crashed with LinkError in newPad()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86015
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86016 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with AssertionError in tryRemove()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86017 in Ubuntu "current xkb setting does not apply to system dialog boxes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86018 in baobab (universe) "No summary per partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86018
<caravena> Good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86019 in kernel-image-2.6.7-amd64 (universe) "ipw2200 hangs the machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86019
<caravena> How to backtrace for mono? Is correct -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/85752
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85752 in banshee "banshee crash because a file in home" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86020 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office crashes when opening document" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86020
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86023 in subversion (main) "Ubuntu edgy subversion is not able to load a 2.2GB dump file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86023
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86024 in Ubuntu "USB Stick error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86024
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86021 in libxdmcp (main) "XDMCP does not work without reverse dns" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86022 in sane-backends (main) "[feisty]  Canon scanner doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86022
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86025 in alacarte (main) "Alacarte menu editor should have a menu, as described in GNOME's HIG." [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86026 in alacarte (main) "Drag & drop does not work in Alacarte." [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86028 in update-manager (main) "non-stop distribution upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86028
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86029 in bluez-utils (main) "Bluetooth Logitech Keybord+Mouse not enabled on gnome start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86029
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86027 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86027
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86030 in Ubuntu "mouse-over on buttons doesn't work if mouse inside at button creation time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86030
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86031 in amarok (main) "amarok has large delay on play/pause when using pulseaudio/xine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86032 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus security warning when opening an uncopressed dia-file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86033 in libtunepimp (main) "libtunepimp is compiled without mp4/m4a support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86033
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86034 in Ubuntu "german macintosh keyboard layout uses alt-gr as standard modifier" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86035 in Ubuntu "Mouse: Support for Logitech Media Play" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86035
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86036 in Ubuntu "evolution bug report notify" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86037 in dvdrip (multiverse) "dvdRip crashes when selecting cluster" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86037
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86039 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager can't connect to dlink di-524 using wpa-psk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86039
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86040 in openoffice.org-l10n (main) "openoffice impress right-click menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86042 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86041 in gtk+2.0 (main) "GtkAboutDialog Close button doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86043 in linux-meta (main) "pls include tp_smapi into linux-restricted-modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86044 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome panel crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86045 in firefox (main) "sound not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86047 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity button reads "gtk-go-forward"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86046 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy does not check for changed files when saving to file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86048 in alsa-utils (main) "[apport]  asoundconf crashed with TypeError in reset_default_card()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86050 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[apport]  network-admin crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__gtk_accel_group_disconnect()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86051 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity, whitespace in selected city list if click too soon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86052 in gaim (main) "GAIM 2.0beta3.1 crashed when I tried combining buddies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86053 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "gnome-settings-daemon not clear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86054 in zapping (universe) "[apport]  zapping crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_model_get_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86054
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86055 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed when I try to add a attachment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86058 in xubuntu-docs (main) "Minor spelling correction - "Add Applications -> Synaptic"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86058
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86056 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crash when trying autopartioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86057 in gaim (main) "gaim si  chiuso improvvisamente" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86059 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[feisty]  suspend and brightness applet not working after a second login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86060 in debconf (main) "upgrade problem with adept" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86061 in gnome-keyring (main) "[apport]  gnome-keyring-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86062 in bmpx (universe) "bmpx cannot initialize audio system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86063 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86064 in ekiga (main) "webcam not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86065 in Ubuntu "setxkbmap has no effect on KDE applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86067 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[apport]  gnome-screensaver crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86066 in Ubuntu "xubuntu fiesty on imac ppc "NewWorld" has blank screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86069 in xfonts-terminus (main) "xfonts-terminus does not set up X11 font path correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86070 in Ubuntu "laptop memory card reader" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86072 in xorg (main) "ATI ES1000 515e not recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86073 in Ubuntu "I can't seem to run a bash script from a mounted removable device(Feisty)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86074 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Reply to Bug Report Inquiry about Bug 85616" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86074
<carthik> yo folks
<carthik> might as well say "Yo Ubugtu"
<carthik> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86076 in onboard (main) "using feisty! [apport]  run-onboard.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86075 in acpi (main) "Files in /var/lib/acpi-support directory do not exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86075
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86077 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed when setting Preferences." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86077
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86078 in firefox (main) "firefox froze after pressing back button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86078
<pcollaog> hello
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86079 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in _XEventsQueued()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86079
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86080 in Ubuntu "New install results in grub error 18" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86080
<pcollaog> somebody has had problem with the last kernel series 2.6.20? my ubuntu feisty doesn't start
<pcollaog> somebody live?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86081 in Ubuntu "Canoscan Lide 60 not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86081
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86082 in mono (main) "mono crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86082
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86083 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with KeyError in __delitem__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86083
<cypher1> i have one doubt regarding bugsquad tools..
<cypher1> the bugsquad tools seems to rely on the html page layout for most of its operations.. is it not limiting on how those pages can be redesigned, if needed, in future ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86084 in python-defaults (main) "python crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86084
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86085 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn Herd 4 -- display distorted on Acer Travelmate with ATI Mobility Radeon X1600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86086 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome-Desktop closed unexpectedly/Report a problem closed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86086
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86087 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in description()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86087
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86088 in Ubuntu "video from cnn and yahoo crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86088
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86089 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "FHS violation, wrong install location" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86089
<cypher1> !seen dholbach
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen dholbach - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tsmithe> cypher1, seen is dead
<tsmithe> run /ns info
<tsmithe> or /msg seenserv seen <nick>
<tsmithe> (/ns == /msg nickserv info)
<cypher1> tsmithe, thanks!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86090 in strace (main) "Does not understand new syscalls" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86091 in totem (main) "totem-mozilla crash on playing audio file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86092 in beagle (main) "Beagle should not index screensavers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86094 in kaffeine (main) "forward/back do not work reliably" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86096 in bittornado (main) "bittornado crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86096
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86099 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Resuming from S3 suspend causes a reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86099
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86102 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar doesn't play nicely with other gtk2 engines" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86103 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "azureus-> java: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86104 in kdebase (main) "[wish]  cancelling kde removable devices action selector does not mount the device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86105 in xorg (main) "feisty's xv says no open ports" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86105
<bdmurray> caravena: that's quite a lot of bugs you are working on
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86106 in ubiquity (main) "[Ubiquity]  Prepare Partitions doesn't guide user, not intuitive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86106
<caravena> bdmurray: I newbabe in linux, I not create patch : -( I help in LP to order for developer : -)
<bdmurray> caravena: I you reading the bugs before you reply to them?
<bdmurray> excuse  me "Are you?"
<caravena> bdmurray: Oummm I bad?
<caravena> I was mistaken?
<caravena> Arght!
<caravena> Sorry.
<caravena> English is very dificulty : -S I Spanish. And google help.
<bdmurray> caravena: I have only looked at a few of them, but one you asked for more information on and it was already marked as being "Fixed upstream" by a developer
<caravena> google translate.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86108 in straw (universe) "straw by default has no external browser configured in its settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86108
<caravena> Oummm. Ups.
<caravena> Sorry
<bdmurray> caravena: Another you asked for more information on that is assigned to a kernel developer with Ubuntu.
<bdmurray> caravena: We appreciate the help but perhaps you could slow down a little bit.
<ajmitch> hi bdmurray
<bdmurray> ajmitch: hello
<ajmitch> are we winning? :)
* ajmitch doesn't quite see the bug count getting lower this last week
<stgraber> isn't that normal with Herd4 out ?
<bdmurray> ajmitch: It's a touch battle
<bdmurray> er about as tough as the one with my keyboard
<ajmitch> certainly tough
<ajmitch> especially if I go ahead & do some mass bug-filing
* ajmitch is going to run through the set of uninstallable packages for universe & file bugs
<cowbud> ajmitch: go for it they will get fixed eventually and the data will be good to have
<ajmitch> cowbud: the whole point of me filing them is for them to be fixed by the rest of the MOTUs
<ajmitch> it wasn't so much asking permission as giving warning :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86114 in Ubuntu "e2label appears to be broken in Feisty Herd 4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86115 in fontforge (main) "no mime-types for fontforge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86120 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86121 in kdebase (main) "[Feisty]  Krandrtray Configuration Broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86123 in gxine (main) "gxine crash on tv out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86124 in xubuntu-docs (main) "Instructions on how to add/chge repositories needs updating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86124
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86125 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86127 in xubuntu-docs (main) "Calendar listed as "Calendar" in Xfce menu, not "Orage"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86128 in xubuntu-docs (main) "Docs reference Xfmedia, but Xubuntu now uses gxine by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86129 in Ubuntu "Eciadsl fails at synchronisation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86129
<mhb> Hello everyone ... can anyone help me with a little problem of mine? I'm a translation team administrator and I'd like to change the status of the translation bugs (that get reported under the language-pack package). However, only ubuntu-qa members can do that.
<mhb> (I meant severity, sorry.)
<mhb> It is basically a Launchpad bug, I know that and I reported it a while ago. However, I'd still like to be able to mark the severity. Any advice?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86131 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes (randomly?) when chatting in MSN " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86132 in Ubuntu "usb printer not detected until usb disk poweron" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86130 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Presented with Interactive Logout again after pressing Cancel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86130
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86133 in update-manager (main) "ubuntu-minimal cannot be found - herd 4 upgrade fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86134 in xen-source (universe) "xen-image-2.6.19-4-generic-amd64 fails to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86134
<pochu> buenas to everybody!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86136 in Ubuntu "beryl crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86136
<crimsun> ^5 pochu
<pochu> crimsun: done ;)
<crimsun> yeah, that was a high-five :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86137 in moon-lander (universe) "Moon-lander game crashes after first level (amd64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86138 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity, pressing Back button from Step 7 displays "Prepare mount points" dialog box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86138
<dm_> hi all
<dm_> seems I've found an annoying bug since today's feisty update.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86139 in usbmgr (universe) "Installing "usbmgr" made Synaptic destroy my iinstallation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86139
<dm_> gnome applet "keyboard layout" doesn't indicate current keyboard layout. Actually, it is displaying first in the list. Well, this is not all. When I'm trying to view keyboard-preferences, i see alert with "Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'." and than it starts
<dm_> separate group for each window doesn't work more
<dm_> btw, gnome-settings-daemon is actually running.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-11
<ubotu> New bug: #190819 in lastfm (universe) "Please merge lastfm 1.4.2.58240.dfsg-1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190819
<ubotu> New bug: #190817 in lordsawar (universe) "Please sync lordsawar 0.0.7-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (dup-of: 190586)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190817
<ubotu> New bug: #190818 in ubuntu "rhythmbox adding songs to ipod no sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190818
<ubotu> New bug: #190821 in nvidia-settings "nvidia-settings corrupts xorg.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190821
<persia> RAOF: Why is there an extra COPYRIGHT in gnome-do?  Is this not duplicate to copyright?
<persia> RAOF: gnome-do commented.  I'm open to argument.
<stpere> hi!
<ubotu> New bug: #190823 in accerciser (universe) "Please sponsor accerciser 1.1.91 (universe) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190823
<stpere> I have a question about the bugsquad
<stpere> I would want to get started.. but.. hmm
<stpere> let say I have this bug report opened :
<stpere> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-terminal/+bug/96676
<stpere> it's a random one I chose
<stpere> I see that this bug "Affects" several packages
<stpere> what does the status mean?
<stpere> Confirmed == I confirm it does affect that package?
<stpere> or rather
<stpere> Confirmed == I confirm that I see the same behaviour?
<stpere> because I see 4 differents status
<stpere> or err.. 5 in this case
<stpere> 3 New, and 2 Confirmed
<GunbladeIV> hello
<GunbladeIV> anyone have reported bugs regarding vmsplice?
<GunbladeIV> anyone here alive to response?
<greg-g> GunbladeIV: it is reported and being worked on
<GunbladeIV> greg-g, thanks
<GunbladeIV> greg-g, really need to take action on this matter
<GunbladeIV> greg-g, direct root access.
<GunbladeIV> :(
<ubotu> New bug: #190857 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "no screens found for IGP 320M" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190857
<ubotu> New bug: #190858 in gnome-speech (main) "Please upload new gnome-speech package." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190858
<ubotu> New bug: #190859 in mhwaveedit (universe) "mhwaveedit doesn't have a man page" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190859
<ubotu> New bug: #190860 in espeak (main) "Please merge new upstream release of espeak with Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190860
<ubotu> New bug: #190861 in ttf-sil-scheherazade (universe) "Please sync ttf-sil-scheherazade 1.001-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190861
<ubotu> New bug: #190862 in tomboy (main) "License headers missing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190862
<ubotu> New bug: #190847 in gnome-keyring (main) "keyring manager and nm-applet not storing login for wpa-enterprise (dup-of: 41134)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190847
<ubotu> New bug: #190852 in screen (main) "Screen missing terminfo entries for 'xterm'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190852
<ubotu> New bug: #190855 in ubuntu "F-Spot runs out of memory when importing photos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190855
<ubotu> New bug: #190849 in cupsys (main) "DefaultAuthType in cupsd.conf somehow became corrupted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190849
<ubotu> New bug: #190850 in amule (universe) "amulecmd download does not work with -c" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190850
<ubotu> New bug: #190851 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash() (dup-of: 185441)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190851
<ubotu> New bug: #190853 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with AttributeError in modifyUserInterface() (dup-of: 189490)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190853
<ubotu> New bug: #190854 in imapsync (universe) "imapsync 1.241-1 doesn't build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190854
<ubotu> New bug: #190840 in musiclibrarian (universe) "music-librarian crashed with ValueError in safeint()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190840
<ubotu> New bug: #190844 in tracker (main) "tracker search tool never finds anything" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190844
<ubotu> New bug: #190845 in seamonkey (universe) "seamonkey has no Help > Report Problem in Help Menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190845
<ubotu> New bug: #190848 in gnome-terminal (main) "font in terminal does not resemble font in preview" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190848
<ubotu> New bug: #190829 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed with AssertionError in __init__() (dup-of: 187148)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190829
<ubotu> New bug: #190831 in ubuntu "Amd64 CPUThrottled by half with powernowd " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190831
<ubotu> New bug: #190834 in linux (main) "keyboard freezes on boot--sometimes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190834
<ubotu> New bug: #190837 in agrep (multiverse) "agrep reports incorrect line numbers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190837
<ubotu> New bug: #190838 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org-impress consistent crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190838
<ubotu> New bug: #190839 in ubuntu "Large file corruption on XFS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190839
<ubotu> New bug: #190841 in blop (universe) "installing blop results in unusable audacity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190841
<ubotu> New bug: #190842 in swh-plugins (universe) "installing swh-plugins results in unusable audacity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190842
<ubotu> New bug: #190825 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_ (dup-of: 188562)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190825
<ubotu> New bug: #190826 in ubuntu "Ubuntu LiveCD image does not fit on CD-RW" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190826
<ubotu> New bug: #190827 in boinc-app-seti (universe) "setiathome_enhanced crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190827
<ubotu> New bug: #190830 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin menus and tooltips wrong on right monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190830
<ubotu> New bug: #190824 in gnome-panel (main) "wrong redraw in notification area" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190824
<ubotu> New bug: #190828 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] wbar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190828
<ubotu> New bug: #190864 in doxygen (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190864
<ubotu> New bug: #190865 in pango1.0 (main) "[hardy][regression] letters cropped by 1 pixel from the top (gtk2, openoffice, qt3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190865
<ubotu> New bug: #190866 in epiphany-browser (main) "Java plugin not available in Epiphany 2.21" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190866
<ubotu> New bug: #190867 in ubuntu "Hardy: Kernel Upgrade (2.6.24-7-generic) loses cdrom support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190867
<ubotu> New bug: #190877 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird loses drafts under certain circumstances" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190877
<ubotu> New bug: #190869 in dpkg (main) "When building the Debian package for mplayer dpkg asks for libconfhelper-perl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190869
<ubotu> New bug: #190870 in linux (main) "2.6.24-7 does not start as xen domU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190870
<ubotu> New bug: #190871 in ubuntu "when i click configure wine, .exe programs the cursor becomes motionless, it not moving also i can't turn of my cpu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190871
<ubotu> New bug: #190872 in evolution (main) "E-mail preview hangs and flashes on encrypted messages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190872
<ubotu> New bug: #190875 in ubuntu "the desktop screen flickers with some horizontal lines, my computer was upgraded to ubuntu 7.10 from edubuntu 7.04. this scenerio started to exist after the upgrade. My computer's processor is AMD athlon64 dual core." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190875
<ubotu> New bug: #190876 in ubuntu "wav file doesn't play properly on gusty-64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190876
<ubotu> New bug: #190878 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV because of firefox (dup-of: 183685)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190878
<ubotu> New bug: #190880 in virt-manager (universe) "kvm does not ungrab mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190880
<ubotu> New bug: #184076 in midbrowser "gecko received an X Window System error (dup-of: 178274)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184076
<ubotu> New bug: #190882 in ubuntu "knetworkmanager doesn't detect the network when instaling from kubuntu-alternative-iso images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190882
<ubotu> New bug: #190856 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190856
<ubotu> New bug: #190885 in kdenetwork (main) "Broadcast set to x.x.255.255 instead of x.x.0.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190885
<ubotu> New bug: #190886 in virt-manager (universe) "virt-manager: pause/break key does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190886
<ubotu> New bug: #190889 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop() when logging out (dup-of: 131679)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190889
<ubotu> New bug: #190887 in virt-manager (universe) "virt-manager: mouse malfunction" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190887
<ubotu> New bug: #190888 in drscheme (universe) "/etc/init.d/mzscheme does not start web-server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190888
<ubotu> New bug: #190890 in ubufox (main) "Pseudo-protocol for adding software repositories to APT" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190890
<pedro_> morning!
<ubotu> New bug: #190893 in epiphany-extensions (main) "support xulrunner 1.9 epiphany" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190893
<ubotu> New bug: #190896 in libgnome-java (universe) "Please sync libgnome-java 2.12.7-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190896
<ubotu> New bug: #190897 in linux (main) "Error inserting snd_seq_instr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190897
<persia> bug #145736
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145736 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libapache2-asp-perl 1.15" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145736
<persia> bug #145741
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145741 in libapache-asp-perl "[Package Removal Request] libapache-asp-perl 2.59" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145741
<Iulian> Hello
<ubotu> New bug: #190904 in libvirt (main) "Does not supported routed virtual network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190904
<ubotu> New bug: #190905 in dnsmasq (universe) "Main inclusion report." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190905
<ubotu> New bug: #190881 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_ref()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190881
<ubotu> New bug: #190907 in ubuntu "Kubuntu hardy heron encoding problem-Programmes cannot read Greek names." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190907
<ubotu> New bug: #190908 in pulseaudio (main) "[hardy] Pulseaudio becomes Zombie on start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190908
<ubotu> New bug: #190909 in kdepim (main) "system tray icon shown in window in trayless WM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190909
<ubotu> New bug: #190910 in update-manager (main) "distribution upgrade (from 7.04 to 7.10) crashes while trying to initialize hal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190910
<ubotu> New bug: #190911 in evolution (main) "Evolution menu shortcut keys aren't editable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190911
<ubotu> New bug: #190789 in yelp (main) "yelp crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190789
<ubotu> New bug: #190922 in ubuntu "_usr_bin_nautilus.0.crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190922
 * pedro_ kicks that report
<ubotu> New bug: #190915 in ubuntu "[hardy]user-created dvds not recognised" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190915
<ubotu> New bug: #190916 in tracker (main) "Core dumped while indexing PDF attachment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190916
<ubotu> New bug: #190917 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "network-manager-openvpn does install resolvconf by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190917
<seb128> pedro_: go go go ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #190918 in gtk+2.0 (main) "[Hardy] Gtk open file chooser hangs app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190918
<ubotu> New bug: #190919 in hobbit (universe) "Please sync hobbit 4.2.0.dfsg-9 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190919
<seb128> pedro_: oh, not him again
<seb128> pedro_: should I close it or do you want to do it?
<pedro_> no way
<pedro_> why us?
<pedro_> why god why!!
<ubotu> New bug: #190914 in netcat-openbsd (universe) "Main inclusion report." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190914
<pedro_> seb128: go ahead i don't want to make him cry
<seb128> pedro_: closed
<pedro_> thanks you so much
<seb128> you are welcome
<seb128> I also added a comment asking him to stop copying all the lsb informations to just say he's using hardy
<ubotu> New bug: #190925 in ubuntu "[hardy]audio cd .desktop not appearing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190925
<ubotu> New bug: #190926 in ubuntu "[wishlist] Implement delta updates." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190926
<ubotu> New bug: #190927 in totem (main) "_usr_bin_totem-gstreamer.0.crash" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190927
<pedro_> m?
<Iulian> seb128, pedro_: Looks like he added a new comment.
<Iulian> bug 145434
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145434 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145434
<Iulian> ... in his report.
<seb128> gnagnagna
<ubotu> New bug: #190928 in scribes (universe) "scribes crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190928
<ubotu> New bug: #190929 in ubuntu "Gnome doesnt shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190929
<ubotu> New bug: #190933 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with AttributeError in modifyUserInterface() (dup-of: 189490)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190933
<ubotu> New bug: #190936 in ubuntu "[hardy] liferea eats CPU; cpu is sad.  :(" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190936
<Iulian> "cpu is sad"
<Iulian> lol
<ubotu> New bug: #190934 in ubuntu "[hardy] keyboard modifiers randomly forgotten" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190934
<ubotu> New bug: #190938 in hal (main) "hald-addon-macbook-backlight stops working after resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190938
<ubotu> New bug: #190935 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crash when click on get ubuntu addons (dup-of: 189490)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190935
<ubotu> New bug: #190939 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Stopping the Fade Out only restores one screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190939
<ubotu> New bug: #190942 in openoffice.org (main) "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190942
<ubotu> New bug: #190944 in ubuntu "saa7134-alsa module is broken in 24-7 kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190944
<ubotu> New bug: #190947 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with IndexError in standard_title()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190947
<ubotu> New bug: #190950 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "[hardy] gnome-desktop-environment is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190950
<ubotu> New bug: #190952 in gedit (main) "gedit crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190952
<ubotu> New bug: #190954 in xkeyboard-config (main) "Some compose sequences are not available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190954
<ubotu> New bug: #190946 in terminator "Terminator does not use proper transparency when used with compiz (debian)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190946
<ubotu> New bug: #190956 in simple-ccsm (universe) "UI layout issues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190956
<ubotu> New bug: #190957 in mousetweaks (universe) "[Sync Request] mousetweaks-2.21.91 (interdiff supplied)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190957
<ubotu> New bug: #190958 in ubuntu "please sync package osmo from debian sid (unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190958
<ubotu> New bug: #190960 in ubuntu "sis 672 videocard driver is unsupported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190960
<ubotu> New bug: #190963 in update-manager (main) "Type 'for' is not known on line 215 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190963
<ubotu> New bug: #190967 in gerbv (universe) "Please sync gerbv 2.0.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190967
<ubotu> New bug: #190961 in dnsmasq (universe) "[hardy] dnsmasq cannot be installed; depends / conflicts problem." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190961
<ubotu> New bug: #190965 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _syncXorgConfig() (dup-of: 144769)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190965
<ubotu> New bug: #190883 in evolution-data-server "evolution-data-server-2.22 crashed with signal 5 in g_type_class_ref()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190883
<ubotu> New bug: #190962 in linux (main) "When getting the lates update, update fails with authentication error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190962
<ubotu> New bug: #190968 in linux (main) "[hardy] [regression] iwl3945 doesn't associate on kernel 2.6.24-7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190968
<ubotu> New bug: #190971 in pidgin (main) "Problem with unicode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190971
<ubotu> New bug: #190973 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "New mail sound notification is cut" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190973
<ubotu> New bug: #190978 in dspam (universe) "in daemon mode, dspam occasionally crashes with 'Unable to determine the runtime user'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190978
<ubotu> New bug: #190979 in ubuntu "No boot screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190979
<ubotu> New bug: #190986 in xchat (universe) "xchat auto reconnects when net_auto_reconnect is set to 0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190986
<ubotu> New bug: #190989 in latex-cjk-japanese-wadalab (universe) "Please sync latex-cjk-japanese-wadalab 0.20050817-14 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190989
<ubotu> New bug: #190991 in icewm (universe) "FocusOnMap is ignored" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190991
<ubotu> New bug: #190993 in gimmie (universe) "dont work swith user button in gimmie 0.2.7 and 0.2.8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190993
<ubotu> New bug: #190992 in kipina (universe) "New Upstream version: 0.2.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190992
<ubotu> New bug: #190995 in udev (main) "/dev/disk/by-uuid pointing to real device, not a device-mapper encapsulation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190995
<ubotu> New bug: #190997 in ubuntu "Mathematica 5.0 notebook seems to be white paper with fonts as holes. They can be seen only when background is black." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190997
<ubotu> New bug: #191004 in adept (main) "Could not verify integreity of upgrader programme. This application will now exit. Feisty to Gutsy upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191004
<ubotu> New bug: #190998 in network-manager (main) "network-manager sporadically disconnects from wireless access point" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190998
<ubotu> New bug: #191000 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "X Server fails to start (Hardy alpha 4_Desktop CD)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191000
<ubotu> New bug: #191006 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird uses A LOT of memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191006
<ubotu> New bug: #115732 in ubuntu "tool for Retablish right modified by eroor on system directories" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/115732
<ubotu> New bug: #191007 in linux (main) "amd74xx in initramfs preventing use of pata" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191007
<ubotu> New bug: #191009 in boost-build (universe) "Please upgrade package to version m12." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191009
<ubotu> New bug: #191010 in mono-addins (main) "package libmono-addins-gui0.2-cil 0.3-2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191010
<ubotu> New bug: #191011 in evolution (main) "evolution : auto-completion overwrites email address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191011
<ubotu> New bug: #191012 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox-3.0 crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191012
<ubotu> New bug: #191014 in firefox-3.0 (main) "some part of picasaweb are broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191014
<ubotu> New bug: #190996 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190996
<ubotu> New bug: #191015 in amaya (universe) "Sync Amaya 9.55 (universe) with Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191015
<ubotu> New bug: #191019 in thunderbird (main) "Missing features in search GUI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191019
<ubotu> New bug: #191021 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany won't load webpage from location bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191021
<ubotu> New bug: #191022 in ubuntu "sda5_crypt doesnt work with kernel update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191022
<ubotu> New bug: #191026 in taxbird (universe) "Package unusable, new upstream version available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191026
<bddebian> Boo
<secretlondon> ello
<ubotu> New bug: #191027 in totem (main) ""Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191027
<ubotu> New bug: #191028 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus Screen gets garbled on Hardy Alpha 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191028
<ubotu> New bug: #191016 in gnome-vfs (main) "gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gnome_vfs_volume_unset_drive_private()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191016
<stpere> secretlondon: hi
<ubotu> New bug: #191030 in gsynaptics (universe) "Disabling touchpad disables buttons on mouse and touchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191030
<ubotu> New bug: #191031 in ubuntu "X.org 7.3 window not aligned properly (Hardy Alpha 4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191031
<ubotu> New bug: #191033 in linux (main) "Pulseaudio performance unusable in Linux 2.6.24-7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191033
<ubotu> New bug: #191034 in ubuntu "open office in Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191034
<ubotu> New bug: #191041 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[hardy] gnome-screensaver blocks multimedia keys" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191041
<ubotu> New bug: #191042 in linux-source-2.6.22 "NFSv4 related client kernel oops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191042
<ubotu> New bug: #191044 in firefox (main) "Firefox fails to open google calendar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191044
<ubotu> New bug: #191045 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "Installation of nvidia-glx-new interferes with xserver-xorg-video-intel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191045
<ubotu> New bug: #191046 in linux (main) "Audo has Crackle, hiss after kernel upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191046
<ubotu> New bug: #191047 in audit (universe) "auditd should be compiled with -with-apparmor flag" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191047
<ubotu> New bug: #191049 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 (universe) "package gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-dbg None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-dbg.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstfaad.so', which is also in package gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse-dbg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191049
<ubotu> New bug: #191050 in ubuntu "[hardy] claws-mail_3.3.0-1ubuntu1 has malformed manpage line" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191050
<ubotu> New bug: #191051 in texlive-base (main) "\texttt doesn't work with \verb inside" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191051
<ubotu> New bug: #191053 in primer3 (universe) "primer3 does not output complete primer name if only choosing left or right primers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191053
<ubotu> New bug: #191055 in firefox (main) "Firefox fails to open google calendar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191055
<ubotu> New bug: #191056 in qcad (main) "Newer upstream version available, 2.1.3.2" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191056
<ubotu> New bug: #191057 in ubuntu "cannot logon to GNOME" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191057
<ubotu> New bug: #191058 in totem (main) "Cannot install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191058
<ubotu> New bug: #191059 in ubuntu "Unable to copy shortcut to desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191059
<ubotu> New bug: #157890 in lastfm (universe) "lastfm crashed with SIGSEGV in __nptl_deallocate_tsd()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157890
<ubotu> New bug: #191061 in ubuntu "I don't know  " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191061
<ubotu> New bug: #191062 in ubuntu "Unable to access ftp:// network:// and other protocols in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191062
<ubotu> New bug: #191063 in crown-beach-config (universe) "crown-beach-config silently diverged from upstream" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191063
<secretlondon> apport seems to trigger for all sorts of things.. there are no core files with say bug #191061
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191061 in gedit "I don't know  " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191061
<secretlondon> are these things actually worth having?
<pochu> secretlondon: I think you can just invalid it and ask the reporter to report a new bug. theres a stock reply on the wiki
<bdmurray> secretlondon: apport does more than just report crashes
<bdmurray> this bug is tagged as apport-bug which means the reporter went to Help -> Report a Problem in gedit
<secretlondon> bdmurray: ah!
<ubotu> New bug: #191066 in totem (main) "Titles cp1250 czech doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191066
<ubotu> New bug: #191067 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] grnotify" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191067
<bdmurray> Using "Report a Problem" really is the preferred way to report a bug as we get lots of detailed information when someone does that - like the release, package version, architecture etc.
<secretlondon> but then they reported a bug as "I don't know"
<secretlondon> maybe a mistake
<secretlondon> bdmurray: thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #191064 in crown-beach-config (universe) "Set midbrowser as the default URL handler for HTTPS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191064
<bdmurray> Yeah, so it isn't a very helpful bug report however apport-bug tagged bugs generally contain more detailed information
<secretlondon> I agree that its a useful way of getting version numbers etc.
<ubotu> New bug: #191069 in nagios-nrpe (universe) "pid file permission error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191069
<ubotu> New bug: #191070 in ubuntu "Resizing TERM Window FORCES removal of lower panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191070
<bdmurray> The bug tag apport-bug didn't seem to be in the Bugs/Tags list so I added it
<secretlondon> thanks
<stpere> I had a question about the bugsquad job yesterday
<stpere> I looked at a bug report
<bdmurray> stpere: What question is that?
<stpere> it was listed as affecting several packages
<stpere> 5,  Ithink
<stpere> each had a different status
<stpere> some were "Confirmed"
<stpere> other were "New"
<stpere> the packages were like.. xterm, vte, etc..
<stpere> I was wondering what it meant, like.. "I confirm that this package is affected"
<stpere> or rather "I confirm that I see that behaviour"
<stpere> I suppose I could find the bug report again if you don't see what I mean
<secretlondon> so - what does confirmed mean?
<stpere> yes, but more precisely, what does it mean when there are several packages listed and they show a different status
<stpere> maybe I just didn't get something that should be obvious tho
<bdmurray> I think it really depends on the what the bug report is about.
<bdmurray> When you have a bug affecting multiple packages like that.
<stpere> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-terminal/+bug/96676
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96676 in gnome-terminal "[feisty] function keys don't work in gnome-terminal" [Low,Confirmed]
<stpere> that's the bugh report
<stpere> bug*
<stpere> I guess I will read the docs
<bdmurray> stpere: This particular situation isn't documented
<ubotu> New bug: #191075 in project-x (universe) "project-x crashes on startup / X.ini not found / AMD64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191075
<stpere> bdmurray: does it mean the bug report is a merge  of different report?
<stpere> so, each copies were listed differently?
<secretlondon> not necessarily afaik
<secretlondon> that it may have several components I think
<bdmurray> Do it is possible to make a bug affect multiple packages which is what someone has done here.
<bdmurray> I meant No
<stpere> ah ok
<stpere> thx
<bdmurray> Whether or not all of them are correct or not I'm not certain in this case.
<bdmurray> For the most part bugs only affect one package and you can Confirm it when it either has "enough" debugging information or you have experienced the bug too
<bdmurray> stpere: Does that help clarify things?
<ubotu> New bug: #191078 in firefox-3.0 (main) "More advanced Java applets crash Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191078
<ubotu> New bug: #191080 in radiance (universe) "Please sync radiance 3R8+20071122.dfsg-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191080
<ubotu> New bug: #191086 in hal (main) "Sound card device driver not good" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191086
<ubotu> New bug: #191087 in linux (main) "[ncq blacklist request] Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00 SBDOC74P" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191087
<thekorn> bdmurray, created bug 191089
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191089 in python-launchpad-bugs "[Metabug]: add samples/ directory to py-lp-bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191089
<bdmurray> thekorn: cool, I wonder if there is some packaging standard for naming a directory like that
<thekorn> I've no clue
<ubotu> New bug: #191090 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "java jre is outdated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191090
<ubotu> New bug: #191092 in kmess (universe) "Upgrade Kmess to v1.5" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191092
<persia> thekorn: bdmurray: Typically things like that would be "examples", and would be installed in /usr/share/doc/<package>/examples/ bu dh_installexamples
<persia> s/bu/by/
<thekorn> persia, okay thanks for the information
 * thekorn puts "reading the packagingguide" on his TODO list
<ubotu> New bug: #191093 in file-roller (main) "Please sponsor file-roller 2.21.91 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191093
<ubotu> New bug: #191094 in aptitude (main) "Aptitude crashes when fetching repository package list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191094
<ubotu> New bug: #191096 in ubuntu "[needs-merge] dbmail_2.2.9-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191096
<ubotu> New bug: #186118 in gnome-desktop "gnome-about crashed with KeyError in make_info_label()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186118
<ubotu> New bug: #191099 in deskbar-applet (main) "Please sponsor deskbar-applet 2.21.91 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191099
<ubotu> New bug: #191101 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] OpenBugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191101
<stpere> bdmurray: yes, it helps explaining.. sorry, I was shoveling :-\
<bdmurray> stpere: no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #191103 in darcs (universe) ""darcs push" fails to expand tilde to full path to user home directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191103
<ubotu> New bug: #191104 in gnome-orca (main) "Please upload new upstream version of gnome-orca 2.21.91." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191104
<ubotu> New bug: #191105 in elisa (universe) "elisa crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191105
<ubotu> New bug: #191106 in eog (main) "Please sponsor eog 2.21.90 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191106
<ubotu> New bug: #191107 in gnome-terminal (main) "(gnome-terminal:21025): GLib-CRITICAL **: unquote_string_inplace: assertion `err == NULL || *err == NULL' failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191107
<ubotu> New bug: #191108 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed always during opening my musik folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191108
<ubotu> New bug: #191109 in ubuntu "Installer uses inconsistent drive names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191109
<secretlondon> which package should bug #190907 be against - it looks like a locale issue
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190907 in ubuntu "Kubuntu hardy heron encoding problem-Programmes cannot read Greek names." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190907
<dejv_ntb> hello
<ubotu> New bug: #191110 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox-3.0 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191110
<dejv_ntb> after start of my gnome session, window decorators use the default colour scheme
<dejv_ntb> was this already reported?
<secretlondon> no idea
<greg-g> dejv_ntb: honestly, the best way to find out is to search launchpad
<ubotu> New bug: #191112 in ubuntu "Installer Manual option confusing to use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191112
<ubotu> New bug: #191114 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_object_remove_weak_pointer()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191114
<ubotu> New bug: #191115 in apt (main) "apt-get crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191115
<ubotu> New bug: #191118 in glabels (universe) "glabels crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191118
<ubotu> New bug: #191119 in ubuntu "Installer corrupts raid drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191119
<ubotu> New bug: #191120 in kdebase (main) "File viewers crash when trying to read property data for PDFs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191120
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-12
<ubotu> New bug: #191126 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "Closing pages with Flash9 ends Gnome session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191126
<ubotu> New bug: #191127 in sbackup (universe) "simple-backup-config does not check for validity of regex exclusion rules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191127
<gber> is there any member who could have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/188925
<gber> and possibly mark it confirmed and raise its priority?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188925 in glibc "Upgrade of glibc causes root filesystem not to be mounted ro on shutdown" [Undecided,New]
<gber> i think it deserves a bit more attention as it is fairly serious (the root filesystem get not cleanly unmounted on shutdown)happens every time someone upgrades libc6 to gutsy-updates
<gber> it has already been confirmed by another user and is very easily reproducible but may not be easily noticed or attributed to the glibc upgrade
<ubotu> New bug: #191128 in vino (main) "Please sponsor vino 2.21.91 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191128
<ogra_cmpc> fairly serious would be if it actively removed data ... an unclean shutdown should be covered by the filesystem
<gber> ogra_cmpc: that depends, there is quite a possibility to loose data
<gber> i and apparently another user have been bitten by it
<gber> thats why i noticed it
<ubotu> New bug: #191129 in ubuntu "No scrolling on inspiron 6400" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191129
<ubotu> New bug: #191130 in blender (universe) "[needs-merge] blender_2.45-3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191130
<ubotu> New bug: #191131 in metacity (main) "Please sponsor metacity 2.21.13 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191131
<ubotu> New bug: #191132 in wine (universe) "Gecko integration with Wine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191132
<rbs-tito> is update-manager a gnome package?
<ubotu> New bug: #191133 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Please sync Encfs with latest upstream version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191133
<blueyed> rbs-tito: yes, see the package description :)
<rbs-tito> thanks
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: what do you mean by gnome package?
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: I was wondering if GNOME was the upstream maintainer, not if it uses gtk
<ubotu> New bug: #191134 in ubuntu "[Needs packaging]Do Plugins 0.3.0" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191134
<ubotu> New bug: #191135 in compiz (main) "[Hardy] wobbly windows "grabbing" wrong position during expo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191135
<ubotu> New bug: #191136 in compiz (main) "[Hardy] desktop wall - <Ctrl><Alt>Left+Up does nothing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191136
<ubotu> New bug: #191137 in ubuntu "Hardy boots only in recovery mode on VAIO FE41Z" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191137
<ubotu> New bug: #191138 in nautilus (main) "creating a copy / duplicate of a file does not work anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191138
<ubotu> New bug: #191140 in ubuntu "Please sync libphp-serialization-perl 0.27-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191140
<ubotu> New bug: #191141 in totem (main) "Please sponsor totem 2.21.93 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191141
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: No, update-manager is only used by Ubuntu
<bdmurray> There is an update-manager project in Launchpad which you could forward bugs to but I think that is just busy work
<ubotu> New bug: #149667 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "java_vm crashed with SIGSEGV in J2DXErrHandler()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149667
<ubotu> New bug: #191145 in rhythmbox (main) "v0.11.2 [Gutsy] Unable to eject correctly after moving iPod songs to trash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191145
<ubotu> New bug: #191146 in firefox (main) "Repetition of text and images at top and bottom of page window when scrolling" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191146
<ubotu> New bug: #191147 in gnome-power-manager (main) "GNOME Power Manager causes freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191147
<ubotu> New bug: #182171 in warzone2100 (universe) "warzone2100 crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182171
<ubotu> New bug: #191148 in arts (main) "artsd 800+ processes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191148
<secretlondon> "launchpad does not recognise the bugtracker at this URL" trying to make a link to an upstream bug at gna
<secretlondon> I've added the link as a comment - presume launchpad can't deal with their bug tracker
<greg-g> secretlondon: links?
<secretlondon> bug #182171
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182171 in warzone2100 "warzone2100 crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182171
<greg-g> ("could you give me some links, please?" is what "links?" means ;)
<secretlondon> i've sent upstream to https://gna.org/bugs/index.php?11043
<secretlondon> greg-g it can also mean link to the bug :(
<greg-g> right right, I was unclear, thanks.  I'm looking
<greg-g> hmm, looks like LP doesn't understand Savane Bug Trackers
<secretlondon> i guess that's a bug then..
<greg-g> secretlondon: you wanna report it or me? (https://launchpad.net/malone/+filebug )
<secretlondon> i'll report it
<greg-g> cool, thanks
<secretlondon> does savane = savannah?
<secretlondon> it seems so
<bdmurray> It's reported already and being worked on
<bdmurray> bug 45386
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 45386 in malone "Add GNU savannah to the remote bug watches" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/45386
<secretlondon> yes
<secretlondon> i've found it already
<bdmurray> Okay, cool.
<ubotu> New bug: #191150 in clamav (universe) "possible integer overflow" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191150
<secretlondon> I always check first ;)
<greg-g> well done :)
<ubotu> New bug: #191151 in bash (main) "Command Line apps fail to access internet from behind proxy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191151
<ubotu> New bug: #191152 in update-notifier (main) "package update-notifier 0.70.4 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191152
<ubotu> New bug: #191153 in encfs (universe) "[Hardy] Please sync Encfs with latest upstream version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191153
<ubotu> New bug: #191154 in revelation (universe) "Please merge revelation-0.4.11-3 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191154
<ubotu> New bug: #191155 in zoneminder (universe) "Please sync zoneminder 1.22.3-10  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191155
<ubotu> New bug: #191157 in ubuntu "cannot get panel brightness" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191157
<ubotu> New bug: #191158 in firefox (main) "unable to log into yahoo mail from firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191158
<ubotu> New bug: #191161 in ubuntu "can not get brightness (gnome brightness applet)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191161
<ubotu> New bug: #191162 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin is not changing my Google Talk icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191162
<ubotu> New bug: #191164 in mediawiki (universe) "[hardy] mediawiki update.php does not work on postgresql" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191164
<ubotu> New bug: #191166 in mediawiki (universe) "[hardy] mediawiki does not work with postgresql 8.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191166
<ubotu> New bug: #191170 in clamtk (universe) "Please sync clamtk 3.08-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191170
<ubotu> New bug: #191168 in gnome-applets (main) "clicking accessibility applet gives error "gnome-accessibility-keyboard-properties not found"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191168
<ubotu> New bug: #191169 in grub (main) "grub reebot loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191169
<ubotu> New bug: #141296 in ubuntu "Sticky keys problem (dup-of: 153518)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141296
<ubotu> New bug: #191176 in gnome-terminal (main) "wine installation won't complete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191176
<ubotu> New bug: #191178 in gnome-orca (main) "orca problem with ubuntu live cd-s" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191178
<ubotu> New bug: #191177 in libmailtools-perl (main) "Please sync libmailtools-perl 2.02-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191177
<ubotu> New bug: #191180 in gnome-orca (main) "Ubiquity installer can not speak with orca." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191180
<ubotu> New bug: #191181 in at-spi (main) "gnome sticky keys ignores "two keys pressed together" setting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191181
<ubotu> New bug: #191182 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "6.06.02 2.6.15-51-server soft lockup on cpu#0 on shutdown/umount xfs partition on /dev/md0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191182
<ubotu> New bug: #191183 in brasero (main) "Brasero won't create audio CDs from movie files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191183
<clearzen> I think I've found a bug. How do I report it or check for an existing bug report?
<ubotu> New bug: #191185 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "have to reload ath_pci after suspend+resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191185
<ubotu> New bug: #191187 in nautilus (main) "[hardy] can't launch app from desktop icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191187
<ubotu> New bug: #191188 in telepathy-mission-control (universe) "Please sync telepathy-mission-control 4.60-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191188
<ubotu> New bug: #191190 in libtelepathy (universe) "Please sync libtelepathy 0.3.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191190
<ubotu> New bug: #191191 in telepathy-glib (universe) "Please sync telepathy-glib 0.7.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191191
<ubotu> New bug: #191189 in ocsinventory-agent (universe) "Please sync ocsinventory-agent 1:0.0.8-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191189
<ubotu> New bug: #191194 in abiword (main) "[Hardy] abiword crashes while opening, saving files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191194
<ubotu> New bug: #191195 in wormux (universe) "Wormux freeze computer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191195
<ubotu> New bug: #191196 in gnatsweb (universe) "[gnatsweb] [CVE-2007-2808] cross-site scripting vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191196
<ubotu> New bug: #191198 in python-cherrypy (universe) "[python-cherrypy] [CVE-2008-0252] missing input sanitising, remote vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191198
<ubotu> New bug: #191200 in empathy (universe) "Please sync empathy 0.21.90-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191200
<ubotu> New bug: #191201 in phpbb2 (universe) "[phpbb2] several remote vulnerabilities" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191201
<ubotu> New bug: #191202 in kdebluetooth (main) "bluetooth doesn't found on ASUS x50m" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191202
<ubotu> New bug: #191204 in tk8.4 (main) "[tk8.3] [tk8.4] [CVE-2008-0553] buffer overflow in the GIF image parsing code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191204
<ubotu> New bug: #191205 in wml (universe) "[wml] [CVE-2008-0665] [CVE-2008-0666] insecure temporary files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191205
<ubotu> New bug: #191206 in sdl-image1.2 (main) "[sdl-image1.2] [CVE-2007-6697] [CVE-2008-0554] buffer overflow vulnerabilities" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191206
<ubotu> New bug: #191208 in linux-meta (main) "[linux-source] missing access checks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191208
<ubotu> New bug: #191210 in sudo (main) "[hardy] exit out of sudo -i doesnt really exit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191210
<ubotu> New bug: #191211 in kdepim (main) "unable to download news from the net for korganizer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191211
<ubotu> New bug: #191212 in xkbset (universe) "[Hardy]xkbset crashes X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191212
<ubotu> New bug: #191214 in ubuntu "Unable to VIEW the web page in firefox browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191214
<ubotu> New bug: #191215 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Displaying a "No entrys found"-Entry under Places->Recently used while other entrys are in the list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191215
<ubotu> New bug: #191216 in libcdio (main) "[libcdio] [CVE-2007-6613] stack-based buffer overflow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191216
<ubotu> New bug: #191218 in qt4-x11 (main) "[qt4] [CVE-2007-5965] error in handling certificate verification in SSL connections" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191218
<pedro_> morning!
<ubotu> New bug: #191219 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus shows garbadged background image (dup-of: 191220)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191219
<ubotu> New bug: #191222 in ubuntu "libxft1 removed in gutsy, needed by matlab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191222
<ubotu> New bug: #191223 in ubuntu "The desktop screen is shaking vertically with horizontal lines. It only starts to occur when i upgraded my computer from edubuntu 7.04 to ubuntu 7.10, the situation just happens anytime. My computer was RED FOX with AMD Athlon64 Dual Core." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191223
<ubotu> New bug: #191224 in rdate (universe) "Rdate-udeb not installed during installation per clock-setup's dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191224
<ubotu> New bug: #191225 in ubuntu "ubuntu won't run on Dell machines with a PCI video card installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191225
<ubotu> New bug: #191226 in kdepim (main) "imap account returns only empty emails after system upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191226
<ubotu> New bug: #191227 in openoffice.org (main) "Proper smart-quotes on decade abbreviations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191227
<ubotu> New bug: #191228 in linux (main) "Regression: bonding driver broken in 2.6.24-7-server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191228
<ubotu> New bug: #191229 in ubuntu "HDD PATA dma doesn't work " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191229
<ubotu> New bug: #188329 in cheese (main) "cheese crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_create_instance()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188329
<ubotu> New bug: #191231 in update-manager (main) "upgrading Kubunto 7.10 error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191231
<ubotu> New bug: #191171 in gedit (main) "gedit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191171
<ubotu> New bug: #191233 in linuxtv-dvb-apps (universe) "DVB-utils scan file "fi-3ktv" is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191233
<ubotu> New bug: #191234 in me-tv (universe) "Please sync me-tv 0.5.17-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191234
<ubotu> New bug: #191237 in vips (universe) "Merge vips 7.12.5-3 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191237
<ubotu> New bug: #191238 in desktop-base (main) "Please sync desktop-base 4.0.7 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191238
<ubotu> New bug: #191240 in gwget2 (universe) "Epiphany extension doesn't work with new (2.21) epiphany in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191240
<ubotu> New bug: #191241 in fribidi (main) "New upstream version 0.19.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191241
<ubotu> New bug: #191242 in synaptic (main) "Krusader - install 2 packages not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191242
<ubotu> New bug: #191243 in ubuntu "small "symbol" (3 gray lines) appears in the upper panel, besides the network-Satus-Symbol" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191243
<ubotu> New bug: #191245 in gnome-app-install (main) "no multiple plugin support in gnome-codec-install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191245
<Iulian> Heya
<pedro_> hello Iulian
<Iulian> Hi there pedro
<ubotu> New bug: #191249 in gnome-menus (main) "Please sponsor gnome-menus 2.21.91 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191249
<ubotu> New bug: #191251 in ubuntu "Request for php5-embed package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191251
<ubotu> New bug: #191252 in gnome-games (main) "i dont want a BIG ...i will hav the "standard"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191252
<pedro_> a standard coke?
<Iulian> That was interesting...
 * Iulian smiles
<Iulian> translate.google.com really helps in such situations if they don't speak english.
<Iulian> And the bad thing is that they don't even know about it.
<ubotu> New bug: #191254 in cproto (universe) "Segmentation fault processing files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191254
<ubotu> New bug: #191255 in ubuntu "Suggestion for Improvement: Why no Prompt Info? GCJ vs. GCJ (using ice tea) vs Sun Java - for Java browsing needs ?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191255
<ubotu> New bug: #191257 in totem (main) "Sidebar and Sound menu shortcuts overlap" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191257
<ubotu> New bug: #191263 in python2.5 (main) "missing link libpython2.5.so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191263
<ubotu> New bug: #191264 in kdesdk-kde4 (universe) "run "sudo kate" and got a "command not found"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191264
<ubotu> New bug: #191261 in ubuntu "Error When Clicking On "Connect To Server..." Applet - nautilus-connect-server (Ubuntu 8.04 Alpha 4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191261
<ubotu> New bug: #191262 in net-retriever (main) "Net-retriever does not respect debconf keys of mirror/universe and mirror/multiverse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191262
<ubotu> New bug: #190612 in ubuntu-jp-improvement "yelp の man ページの文字化け。 (dup-of: 154829)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190612
<persia> Umm...  Why doesn't `LANG=ja_JP.UTF-8 man yelp` do what I think it should?
<ubotu> New bug: #191269 in sugar-chat-activity (universe) "Version 34-0ubuntu1 isn't installable due to bad dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191269
<persia> Err..  Better question: why is ubotu reporting that bug?
<thekorn> persia, I guess this bug was private until today
<persia> thekorn: It's not even against the Ubuntu project, which is the confusing thing.
<thekorn> your a right, weird
<bddebian> Boo
<persia> Anyway, it's been well triaged, so I stopped caring.  I misread (loose gloss) "manpages in yelp are unreadable garbage" as "the yelp manpage is unreadable garbage", the latter being something I thought I could fix.
<ubotu> New bug: #191271 in mplayer (multiverse) "Cropdetect doesn't work with -vo fbdev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191271
<persia> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Heya persia
<ubotu> New bug: #191272 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] Daemon Generic Perl Module" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191272
<bddebian> persia: Was it you that told me that OpenYahtzee wouldn't work until something was updated in Debian?
<persia> No, but I might have seen you being told that.  Let me check my logs...
<persia> bddebian: No memory.  What fails when you build it in sid?
<bddebian> It doesn't fail to build, the Roll button does nothing
<persia> Also, the mdt I'm working off to build my sync list for feature freeze doesn't list NEW stuff.  Any ideas for a resource to find out what new games should be included?
<persia> Ah.  No idea, and no explanation in my logs :(
<ubotu> New bug: #191274 in pcb (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync pcb 20080202-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191274
<ubotu> New bug: #191278 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Vagalume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191278
<ubotu> New bug: #191279 in update-manager (main) "logmein close konqueror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191279
<ubotu> New bug: #191280 in ltsp-manager (universe) "application launches an empty grey box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191280
<ubotu> New bug: #191282 in thunderbird (main) "Email body disappears when expanding the "To" field when there are too many email recipients" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191282
<ubotu> New bug: #191283 in ubuntu "Black screen after away from computer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191283
<ubotu> New bug: #191285 in openoffice.org (main) "multi-pages graphic document" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191285
<ubotu> New bug: #191286 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kdiamonds for kde4 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191286
<afflux> seb128: bug 182354 seems to have two issues: one is a TypeError in the exception handling (missing braces as I explained in commment 3) and the other one is that this exception is thrown at all.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182354 in gnome-desktop "gnome-about crashed with TypeError in open_url()" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182354
<Mait> Hi, I found hardy installer problem when using korean. How can I find some useful infomation(like log...) for but reporting? And What package should I assign this bug?
<Mait> s/for but/for bug
<seb128> afflux: right
<seb128> afflux: why do you think the exception is an error?
<afflux> seb128: because the browser couldn't be opened, as you said in your last comment
<seb128> afflux: raising an exception in this case seems to be the right thing to do so the user knows what's going on, no?
<afflux> seb128: I think so. I thought your comment sounded like the handling wouldn't be the bug but the incorrect browser selection would.
<seb128> hum, that's not clear
<ubotu> New bug: #191193 in wine (universe) "mspaint.exe freeze computer" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191193
<ubotu> New bug: #191292 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org Accented displayed incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191292
<ubotu> New bug: #191293 in pidgin (main) "include link in "transfer complete" message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191293
<seb128> the error is triggered to indicate a non working webbrowser selection
<greg-g> hmmm, why can't I find a bug about nautilus being unable to connect to servers in hardy (the whole gvfs issue)
<pedro_> greg-g: can you describe ?
<greg-g> bug 191261
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191261 in ubuntu "Error When Clicking On "Connect To Server..." Applet - nautilus-connect-server (Ubuntu 8.04 Alpha 4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191261
<greg-g> I know it has been talked about in the Forums under the thread about the inclusion of gvfs, but I couldn't find a bug report easily
<ubotu> New bug: #191295 in gnunet-qt (universe) "gnunet-qt crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::fromLocal8Bit()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191295
<greg-g> well, I found where 23meg says that it is a known issue, so don't file a bug report on it
 * greg-g looks upstream
 * greg-g is unsure
<pedro_> greg-g: is not being shipped in the new version that's why
<greg-g> ??
<greg-g> what isn't?
<pedro_> "nautilus-connect-server"
<ubotu> New bug: #191296 in update-manager (main) "version update conflict" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191296
<greg-g> and that is just because it hasn't been built with gvfs yet right?
<persia> There is a brand new gvfs just uploaded.  Maybe a bug was recently closed?
<greg-g> could be
<persia> greg-g: Does "change from SVN, fix incorrect free usage leading to applications crashes when using the gio fileselector" sound like the issue?  That's the fix in the latest update (no bug number)
<greg-g> persia: not really.  it is an issue with connecting to any remote comuter (via ssh, smb, etc)
<greg-g> computers even
<pedro_> greg-g: those are different issues and yes they are known upstream and they are working on them
<pedro_> most of them are gvfs rather than nautilus bugs
<pedro_> greg-g: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs
<ubotu> New bug: #191297 in icedtea-java7 (universe) "icedtea-java7-jdk missing javaws man page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191297
<ubotu> New bug: #191298 in update-manager (main) "adept installer crashed and caused a signal 6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191298
<pedro_> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/buglist.cgi?query=product%3Agvfs
<pedro_> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/buglist.cgi?query=product%3Anautilus+component%3AGIO
<pedro_> in that lists of bugs you can track the nautilus/gio issues
<greg-g> pedro_: I knew it was a known issue, I was just looking for something in LP to point the reporter towards
<pedro_> hey mvo !
<ubotu> New bug: #190632 in linux-meta (main) "linux kernel exploit (dup-of: 190587)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190632
<greg-g> pedro_: ahh, in gvfs, thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
 * greg-g should have thought of that
<ubotu> New bug: #191299 in hplip (main) "Changes ownership of root directory to hplip:lp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191299
<ubotu> New bug: #191300 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin status not diplaying for Novell GroupWise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191300
<ubotu> New bug: #191303 in ubuntu "Request package for ttf aboriginal fonts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191303
<ubotu> New bug: #191304 in bluez-utils (main) "bluez-audio: missing replaces: on bluez-utils" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191304
<ubotu> New bug: #191305 in firefox (main) "MASTER firefox crash opening a new tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191305
<ubotu> New bug: #191307 in ubuntu "f-spot man page missing mono warning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191307
<ubotu> New bug: #191308 in postfix (main) "Please sync postfix 2.4.5-3  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191308
<ubotu> New bug: #191309 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Displayconfig does not support nvidia-glx-legacy devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191309
<ubotu> New bug: #191311 in ubuntu "Buggy Hit Area on Window Bar (bottom)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191311
<ubotu> New bug: #191312 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashing reading mp3 on Slashdot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191312
<ubotu> New bug: #191313 in ubuntu "islammical gives java error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191313
<ubotu> New bug: #191315 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191315
<ubotu> New bug: #191316 in f-spot (main) "Fspot reports error for importing Nikon D80" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191316
<ubotu> New bug: #191319 in rhythmbox (main) "package rhythmbox 0.11.4-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 134" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191319
<ubotu> New bug: #191322 in libfile-basedir-perl (universe) "Sync libfile-basedir-perl 0.03-0.1from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191322
<ubotu> New bug: #191323 in gnome-panel (main) "Problem with Evolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191323
<ubotu> New bug: #191324 in dpkg (main) "dpkg-genchanges.pl missing the "Description" field in *_source.changes files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191324
<thekorn> bdmurray, hi, I attached a patch to bug 191089, when this is commited we need content for "examples/"
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191089 in python-launchpad-bugs "[Metabug]: add samples/ directory to py-lp-bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191089
<bdmurray> thekorn: great! which bit in the diff does the packaging magic?
<thekorn> === added file 'debian/python-launchpad-bugs.examples'
<thekorn> --- debian/python-launchpad-bugs.examples	1970-01-01 00:00:00 +0000
<thekorn> +++ debian/python-launchpad-bugs.examples	2008-02-12 18:00:35 +0000
<thekorn> @@ -0,0 +1,1 @@
<thekorn> +examples/*
<thekorn> bdmurray, ^^^
<bdmurray> okay, that seemed way too easy but cool ;)
<thekorn> but it works
<bdmurray> I don't doubt that, I'm just pleasantly surprised.
<thekorn> I'm also suprised that packaging is that easy
 * persia blames CDBS for making it look easy and hiding the details
 * thekorn thanks persia for the help :)
<mvo> hey pedro_ (sorry for the late reply, I'm on a call)
<pedro_> mvo: no worries, take your time
<mvo> pedro_: I'm back now, but its almost bedtime for me :)
<pedro_> mvo: it's not urgent, i'll catch you tomorrow :-)
<alfred__> Hi all
<alfred__> i just joined
<pedro_> hello alfred__
<alfred__> so what do i do now?
<alfred__> can i start debugging?
<persia> alfred__: Yes.
<mvo> pedro_: ok thanks
<alfred> back sry
<bdmurray> alfred: is there something in particular you are interested in?
<alfred> well im new to ubuntu
<alfred> i like graphis and games , however i really want to learn some coding
<alfred> *c
<alfred> ubuntu is so cool, i just want to learn alot
<ubotu> New bug: #191326 in shadow (main) "package shadow-4.0.18.2-1 enable pam_selinux in login.pam" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191326
<ubotu> New bug: #191327 in kdelibs (main) "7.10: en_CA causes KDE apps to fail to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191327
<ubotu> New bug: #191328 in parallels (partner) "library duplication/embedding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191328
<bdmurray> alfred: you might looks at bugs tagged as bitesize - those are bugs taht developers have identified as being good for new contributors
<alfred> cool!!
<Pici> !bitsize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitsize - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !bitesize
<ubotu> A list of bugs that are considered easy to fix and good for beginners to attempt can be found at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<Pici> yay
<ubotu> New bug: #191330 in angband (multiverse) "Please sync angband 1:3.0.9-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191330
<ubotu> New bug: #191329 in adanaxisgpl (universe) "Please sync adanaxisgpl 1.2.4.dfsg.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191329
<alfred> holdon
<alfred> GUYS I KEEP GETTING A WEIRD BEEP
<alfred> EVRYTIME I TYPE
<awalton__dos> Pici, shouldn't that be 'bitsized' and 'bytesized' ;)
<Pici> :p
<awalton__dos> :D
<ubotu> New bug: #191331 in bio2jack (multiverse) "Please sync bio2jack 0.9-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191331
<ubotu> New bug: #191332 in burgerspace (universe) "Please sync burgerspace 1.8.2-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191332
<ubotu> New bug: #191333 in cmap-adobe-cns1 (multiverse) "Please sync cmap-adobe-cns1 0+20060819-2 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191333
<alfred> sdcczC
<ubotu> New bug: #191335 in cmap-adobe-gb1 (multiverse) "Please sync cmap-adobe-gb1 0+20051207-2 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191335
<ubotu> New bug: #191336 in cmap-adobe-japan1 (multiverse) "Please sync cmap-adobe-japan1 0+20071201-3 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191336
<ubotu> New bug: #191337 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] mythexport" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191337
<ubotu> New bug: #191338 in cmap-adobe-japan2 (multiverse) "Please sync cmap-adobe-japan2 0+20020208-4 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191338
<alfred> so what is my next step
<pedro_> see you later
<ubotu> New bug: #191341 in crossfire (universe) "Please sync crossfire 1.11.0-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191341
<alfred> ok so  what is my next step
<alfred> i should got to bitesize?
<alfred> !bitesize
<ubotu> A list of bugs that are considered easy to fix and good for beginners to attempt can be found at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<ubotu> New bug: #191342 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] atomicparsley" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191342
<ubotu> New bug: #191343 in crossfire-maps (universe) "Please sync crossfire-maps 1.11.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191343
<alfred> ok so i just volunteer here?
<stpere> hi alfred :)
<stpere> I'm new too
<alfred> welcome
<alfred> so where do we start?
<stpere> good question
<alfred> lol
<alfred> can anyone xplain "Hug Day"
<alfred> sounds cool
<stpere> the goal of the day is to close as many bugs as possible, ifI understood correctly
<stpere> on a given target
<stpere> the next one is Compiz
<stpere> err.. not close as many, but close ALL!
<stpere> :)
<bdmurray> stpere: not necessarily close but ensure their completeness / validity
<stpere> ah ok
<stpere> I got it wrong :)
<Iulian> alfred: Take a look here to find out more about Hug Day - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/
<stpere> hehe, closing means patchaing
<stpere> patching*
<persia> The goal is to close all the bugs.  Getting a couple hundred triaged is a good step towards the goal :)
<ubotu> New bug: #191344 in doc-iana (universe) "Please sync doc-iana 20080201-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (non-free)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191344
<ubotu> New bug: #191345 in doc-linux-nonfree (multiverse) "Please sync doc-linux-nonfree 2007.12-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191345
<bdmurray> Not every bug is submitted with enough information to verify the bug or to start working on fixing it.
<bdmurray> So triaging is the process of determining the bug's validity and scope of impact.
<Iulian> alfred: And about your previous question, here is a nice wiki - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<ubotu> New bug: #191346 in hobbit-plugins (universe) "Please sync hobbit-plugins 20071222 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191346
<alfred> ok im ready
<alfred> i believe
<alfred> im reading the how to
<alfred> ok i need a little help
<bdmurray> alfred: with what?
<alfred> i jus obtaine the following sudo aptitude install devscripts ubuntu-dev-tools
<alfred> waiting for it to down load
<ubotu> New bug: #191349 in gnome-terminal (main) "Still wrong icon in terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191349
<ubotu> New bug: #191350 in opencity (universe) "Please sync opencity 0.0.5.1stable-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191350
<ubotu> New bug: #191351 in usplash (main) "usplash does not display (monitor goes to power save)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191351
<ubotu> New bug: #191352 in ubuntu "switching back to the console doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191352
<ubotu> New bug: #191353 in ubuntu "openafs-client missing dependent kernel module openafs.o" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191353
<ubotu> New bug: #191347 in jugglemaster (universe) "Please sync jugglemaster 0.4-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191347
<alfred> ok so i just pick a beggineers task?
<persia> alfred: You can either pick a beginners task, or just watch bugs and triage them as they come in.  Whichever interests you.
<ubotu> New bug: #191354 in sauerbraten (multiverse) "Please sync sauerbraten 0.0.20071227.dfsg-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (contrib)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191354
<ubotu> New bug: #190550 in linux-meta (main) "[security] Local root exploit (dup-of: 190587)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190550
<ubotu> New bug: #191355 in findutils (main) "cron complains /etc/cron.daily/find exited with return code 127" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191355
<ubotu> New bug: #191356 in sauerbraten-data (multiverse) "Please sync sauerbraten-data 0.0.20071227-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191356
<ubotu> New bug: #191359 in stormbaancoureur (universe) "Please sync stormbaancoureur 2.1.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191359
<ubotu> New bug: #191360 in ubuntu "Mixed case ok at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191360
<ubotu> New bug: #191361 in uqm-russian (multiverse) "Please sync uqm-russian 1.0.2-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (contrib)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191361
 * persia finishes filing sync bugs for the night :)
<ubotu> New bug: #191365 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with signal 7 in eventLoop()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191365
<ubotu> New bug: #191369 in ubuntu "Suggestion for Improvement: Add/Remove should prompt option to install Documentation for App as well" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191369
<ubotu> New bug: #191366 in update-manager (main) "update manager doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191366
<ubotu> New bug: #191363 in dolphin (main) "Cannot open MS Excel file directly from USB in MS Excel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191363
<ubotu> New bug: #191364 in warzone2100 (universe) "Please sync warzone2100 2.1.0~0.svn3595.dfsg.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191364
<ubotu> New bug: #191370 in amarok (main) "Amarok shuts down hal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191370
<ubotu> New bug: #191373 in sqlalchemy (universe) "Please sync sqlalchemy 0.4.2p3-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191373
<torkiano> hello
<torkiano> anyone help me triaging bug 99432
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99432 in ubuntu "wireless network not working now" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99432
<torkiano> Won't fix?confirmed?Thank you
<crimsun> torkiano: sec.
<ubotu> New bug: #191374 in xorg (main) "Wacom tablet lag" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191374
<ubotu> New bug: #191375 in hildon-desktop (main) "hildon uses non-standard gettext/i18n" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191375
<crimsun> torkiano: please reassign it to the 'linux' source package.
<crimsun> torkiano: as far as Status is concerned, it's currently correct.
<torkiano> crimsun: ok
<torkiano> crimsun: I leave as "incomplete"?
<ubotu> New bug: #191376 in xsupplicant (universe) "Please sync xsupplicant 1.2.4.dfsg.1-5  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191376
<ubotu> New bug: #191377 in bluez-utils (main) "bluez-audio_3.26 trying to overwrite libasound_module_ctl_bluetooth.so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191377
<crimsun> torkiano: correct.
<torkiano> ok, thank you crimsun
<crimsun> interestingly enough, update-manager works around #191377.
<mvo> crimsun: on dist-upgrades? then yes
<crimsun> mvo: I have not read the bug report, only commented on my experience with the similar symptom earlier today
<bdmurray> mvo: do you have any idea what might cause bug 178402?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178402 in gdm "[hardy] missing language error" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178402
<mvo> bdmurray: yes, a change in gdm, but we are not yet sure if its a bug in our language environment or in gdm
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, thanks
<crimsun> mvo: not sure if this is particularly relevant, since I haven't inspected the upgrade, but this was solely in current hardy using update-manager.
<ubotu> New bug: #191378 in apt-cacher (universe) "Main Inclusion Report for apt-cacher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191378
<bdmurray> mvo: my update-manager branch contains a fix for bug 182055 now
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182055 in update-manager "dialog enhancement single vs individual" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182055
<mvo> bdmurray: great, thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #191379 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] PyRoom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191379
<ubotu> New bug: #191380 in bluez-utils (main) "package bluez-audio None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/bluez-audio.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_ctl_bluetooth.so', which is also in package bluez-utils" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191380
<ubotu> New bug: #191381 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] TextRoom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191381
<ubotu> New bug: #191383 in ubiquity (main) "Hardy Alpha amd64 alternate installer did not recognize Attansic Ethernet controller" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191383
<ubotu> New bug: #191385 in libvirt (main) "[hardy] libvirt-bin should depend on iptables" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191385
<ubotu> New bug: #191386 in ubuntu "Feature Request - have apt-get report which program is locking the repository" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191386
<ubotu> New bug: #191387 in update-manager (main) "update manager shows wrong number of available updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191387
<ubotu> New bug: #191388 in ubuntu "syslog is spammed with " wme:wme_qdiscop_enqueue ht_queue=4,queue=2 pool=0xF qdisc=ffff81007c4548c0" on hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191388
<ubotu> New bug: #191389 in rhythmbox (main) "FLAC tags cannot be edited" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191389
<ubotu> New bug: #191390 in kdebase (main) "Console cursor alignment issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191390
<ubotu> New bug: #191392 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "cyclic dependency sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191392
<ubotu> New bug: #191394 in boo (universe) "please sync boo (0.8.0.2730-5) from unstable to universe" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191394
<ubotu> New bug: #191397 in file-roller (main) "can't open Adobe Reader  downloaded file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191397
<ubotu> New bug: #191398 in gnome-panel (main) "I don't see time for other cities (intlclock package)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191398
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-13
<ubotu> New bug: #191403 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191403
<ubotu> New bug: #191404 in gnome-terminal (main) "Please sponsor gnome-terminal 2.21.91.1 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191404
<ubotu> New bug: #191405 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191405
<ubotu> New bug: #191406 in audacity (universe) "audacity crashed with SIGSEGV, wxWindows-related?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191406
<ubotu> New bug: #191408 in ubuntu "Hardware drivers show Broadcom B43 Wireless Driver in use, but wireless doesn't show in Network Manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191408
<ubotu> New bug: #191411 in ubuntu "A rule for mouse on udev is generating various inputs of mouse and interfering on keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191411
<ubotu> New bug: #191412 in mplayer (multiverse) "CVE-2008-0629 buffer overflow via crafted cddb title " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191412
<ubotu> New bug: #191410 in mplayer (multiverse) "CVE-2008-0630 buffer overflow via crafted url" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191410
<ubotu> New bug: #191413 in network-manager (main) "network manager 'turns on' wired interface with static IP, causing it to be ifuped upon resume from sleep/hibernate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191413
<ubotu> New bug: #191414 in mono (main) "mono applications don't start anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191414
<ubotu> New bug: #191417 in oem-config (main) "oem-config should draft a preseed file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191417
<ubotu> New bug: #191418 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191418
<ubotu> New bug: #191419 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Java doesn't start up in Hardy Alpha 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191419
<ubotu> New bug: #191420 in openoffice.org (main) "Some fonts are'nt used in OpenOffice.org" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191420
<ubotu> New bug: #191422 in scponly (universe) "/dev/null inside the chroot is not created by /usr/share/doc/scponly/setup_chroot/setup_chroot.sh.gz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191422
<ubotu> New bug: #191424 in ubiquity (main) "xubuntu 64 not on grub bootlist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191424
<ubotu> New bug: #191425 in ubuntu "No images in Background tab just colored rectangles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191425
<ubotu> New bug: #191426 in firefox (main) "Firefox corrupts URLs in Netflix emails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191426
<ubotu> New bug: #191427 in gnome-games (main) "Please sponsor gnome-games 2.21.91 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191427
<ubotu> New bug: #191430 in update-manager (main) "update crashes i cannot install any aplication" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191430
<ubotu> New bug: #191431 in file-roller (main) "file-roller -e and -f options do not extract files as specified, broken feature" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191431
<DanielEads> Got an easy debdiffed bug here that's been idling for a week, anyone wanna tie up the end?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kino/+bug/35751
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 35751 in kino "[dapper] Kinos menu entry is just called "Kino"" [Low,In progress]
<ubotu> New bug: #191435 in ubuntu "impossible to install ubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191435
<ubotu> New bug: #191438 in python2.5 (main) "can not delete a gDesklet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191438
<ubotu> New bug: #191439 in bind9 (main) "Please sync bind9 1:9.4.2-3  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191439
<ubotu> New bug: #191441 in libgeda (universe) "Please sync various bits of geda 1.4.0 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191441
<ubotu> New bug: #191443 in tomboy (main) "Please sponsor tomboy 0.9.6 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191443
<ubotu> New bug: #191444 in cryptsetup (main) "cryptdisk mounting fails at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191444
<ubotu> New bug: #191454 in powernowd (main) "powernowd not loading under powerpc Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191454
<ubotu> New bug: #191455 in bluez-utils (main) "package bluez-audio 3.26-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_ctl_bluetooth.so', which is also in package bluez-utils (dup-of: 191377)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191455
<ubotu> New bug: #191457 in jabberd2 (universe) "Configuration comment is incorrect." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191457
<ubotu> New bug: #191458 in kde4libs (universe) "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in poll()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191458
<ubotu> New bug: #191459 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libnet-upnp-perl" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191459
<ubotu> New bug: #191460 in liblocale-gettext-perl (main) "Please sync liblocale-gettext-perl 1.05-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191460
<ubotu> New bug: #191461 in pccts (main) "Please sync pccts 1.33MR33-4 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191461
<ubotu> New bug: #191462 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crash on start with segment fault rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in main()  (dup-of: 164062)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191462
<ubotu> New bug: #191463 in brasero (main) "Brasero asks whether it should be the default disc burning application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191463
<ubotu> New bug: #191464 in libbonobo (main) "bonobo-activation-server crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_register_dynamic()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191464
<ubotu> New bug: #191467 in ubuntu "in german openoffice the letters in all buttons and menus are greek" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191467
<calc> wow that bug sounds cool :-\
<ubotu> New bug: #191469 in update-manager (main) "while upgrading by aptitude update stopped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191469
<ubotu> New bug: #191470 in kicad (universe) "Pcbnew crashes while attempting 3D view" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191470
<ubotu> New bug: #191471 in clock-setup (main) "Set System Time crashes Time Settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191471
<ubotu> New bug: #191472 in ubuntu "Wrong timestamp on files copied over SSH" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191472
<ubotu> New bug: #191473 in nautilus (main) ""black screen on firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191473
<GunbladeIV> Is the vmsplice exploit has been fixed?
<ubotu> New bug: #191475 in nautilus (main) "[hardy] media tab in file management preferences missing applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191475
<ubotu> New bug: #191477 in linux (main) "Battery status not detected on ASUS L4500R" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191477
<ubotu> New bug: #191478 in netbeans5.5 (multiverse) "Netbeans5.5 on Hardy is not correctly installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191478
<ubotu> New bug: #191479 in linux (main) "[Regression] iwl3945 debug spew" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191479
<ubotu> New bug: #191480 in gnome-panel (main) "ertr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191480
<ubotu> New bug: #191482 in rhythmbox (main) "option to play what a DAAP share is playing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191482
<ubotu> New bug: #191484 in onboard (main) "[hardy] on-board crashes immediately" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191484
<ubotu> New bug: #191487 in kdegraphics-kde4 (universe) "libokularcore1 Dependency error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191487
<ubotu> New bug: #191488 in mplayer (multiverse) "[mplayer] [DSA-1496-1] several buffer overflows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191488
<ubotu> New bug: #191489 in sympa (universe) "fcgi-server doesn't work: wrong permissions for sympa.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191489
<ubotu> New bug: #191491 in thuban (universe) "[hardy] thuban 1.2.0-2 warning compile error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191491
<ubotu> New bug: #191493 in ubuntu "aticonfig --swap-monitor crashes kicker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191493
<ubotu> New bug: #191495 in evolution (main) "repeating calendar entry doubles up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191495
<ubotu> New bug: #191496 in transmission (main) "Finished torrent with not all files downloaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191496
<ubotu> New bug: #191497 in gnome-applets (main) "Gnome panel clock calendar is slow to appear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191497
<ubotu> New bug: #191502 in r-cran-xml (universe) "saveXML output does properly reflect XML document namespace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191502
<ubotu> New bug: #191504 in dia (main) "UML element "Object" does not handle resizing with properties" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191504
<ubotu> New bug: #191505 in compiz (main) "Mathematica 6.0 shows odd windows if compiz is running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191505
<ubotu> New bug: #191506 in pdns "TXT records truncated" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191506
<ubotu> New bug: #191508 in compiz (main) "Compiz doesn't show shadows on Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191508
<ubotu> New bug: #191503 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome-screensaver doesn't blank screen on lock with xfwm4 compositing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191503
<ubotu> New bug: #191509 in python2.5 (main) "Python time.sleep() raises exception in multi-threaded app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191509
<ubotu> New bug: #191510 in bluefish (universe) "Please sync bluefish 1.0.7-3  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191510
<blink> hello...
<ubotu> New bug: #191511 in galeon (universe) "dragging icon into toolbar freezes machine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191511
<ubotu> New bug: #191512 in ubuntu "gnome displays nfs mounts on the desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191512
<ubotu> New bug: #191513 in bluez-utils (main) "package bluez-audio None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/bluez-audio.list] failed to install/upgrade: Versuche, ?/usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_ctl_bluetooth.so? zu ?berschreiben, welches auch in Paket bluez-utils ist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191513
<ubotu> New bug: #191514 in unattended-upgrades (main) "Kernel upgrades may leave system unbootable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191514
<blink> i run 3ddesk but only 1 desktop[ display..i have put 4 desktop on my panel..and i can switch desktop by mouse scroll but i dont see any 3d zoom..im using compaq intel celeron ram 1gb processor 1.86 ghz..graphic intel ??..
<pedro_> good morning!
<ubotu> New bug: #191520 in mdadm (main) "initramfs-error-handling: init-premount mdadm hook script does not get executed." [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191520
<ubotu> New bug: #190891 in mplayer (multiverse) "MPlayer arbitrary pointer dereference in demux_audio.c " [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190891
<stiv_> hey everybody ... i have multiple ubuntu-servers w. feisty that i update using my self-signed mirror w. some own packages (works fine!). These machines are not in a LAN, so updating via https would be a good idea, but i fell over this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/109294
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109294 in apt "HTTPS sources fail to update" [Medium,Fix released]
<stiv_> it's only fixed in gutsy and i can't find a way to adapt the apt source package (i could build it myself) to fix this issue ... is there a patch?
<ubotu> New bug: #191372 in cheese (main) "crash starting cheese" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191372
<gaspa> stiv_: in that bug there's a branch attacched, did you see if it goes well for you?
<stiv_> well i haven't tried ... i'm not tat used to launchpad :-) found http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~thombot/+junk/apt/revision/1551 now, i will try this. thanks ;)
<dax_roc> Morning all
<ubotu> New bug: #191522 in gnomescan (universe) "flegita dies on probing in scanner utility" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191522
<dax_roc> any one come accross boot hanging on irq issue ? "ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:01.[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19"
<dax_roc> *^hardy
<gaspa> stiv_: np :)
<ubotu> New bug: #191526 in ardour (universe) "Please sync ardour 1:2.3.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191526
<ubotu> New bug: #191527 in vdr (universe) "Kernel RIP for dvb_ttpci driver (vdr with dvb-s under Hardy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191527
<dax_roc> should the irqpoll option fix this error ?
<ubotu> New bug: #191528 in bluez-utils (main) "package bluez-audio None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/bluez-audio.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_ctl_bluetooth.so', which is also in package bluez-utils" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191528
<ubotu> New bug: #191529 in clamav-data (universe) "[FFe] General FF exception for clamav-data for hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191529
<ubotu> New bug: #191530 in bind9 (main) "Bind9 cannot see sites in .org" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191530
<ubotu> New bug: #191531 in xsane (main) "xsane doesnt let me use the scanner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191531
<ubotu> New bug: #191532 in soundconvert (universe) "Soundconverter does not start on Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191532
<ubotu> New bug: #191533 in udev (main) "udev do not uses ldap groups (plugdev) for ldap users" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191533
<persia> Just as a note for people wishing to do a full 49-hour Bug Day, it's been Thursday for 75 minutes now.
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #191535 in gnokii (universe) "xgnokii calendar import file broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191535
<ubotu> New bug: #191536 in lucene2 (multiverse) "Please move package to universe" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191536
<pedro_> buuu!
<bddebian> :)
<stiv_> gaspa: compiling fails ... error: 'struct pkgAcqMethod::FetchItem' has no member named 'Destfile' [thats in a line i changed in https.cc]. seems to be for a different version :-(
<ubotu> New bug: #191538 in ubuntu "[FFe] FF exception to complete the ongoing ghc6 transition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191538
<ubotu> New bug: #191539 in adept (main) "Kubuntu: adept_manager crash by uninstalling old linux headers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191539
<emgent> heya andrea-bs
<emgent> do you remember meeting toaday? :)
<emgent> s/toaday/today/
<ubotu> New bug: #191540 in purelibc (universe) "Please sync purelibc 0.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191540
<Iulian> Hey
<pedro_> hey Iulian, how're you today?
<ubotu> New bug: #191541 in aptitude (main) "No "Need Restart" notification from Aptitude" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191541
<Iulian> Hi there pedro. I'm good, I had some classes in this morning and now I'm home.
<Iulian> Thanks for asking... and you?
<pedro_> good, are you getting ready for tomorrow hug day? ;-)
<pedro_> i'm pretty fine too, thanks
<Iulian> Yeah!
<pedro_> cool!
 * pedro_ hugs Iulian
<seb128> hey pedro_ Iulian
 * Iulian hugs pedro
<Iulian> Hi seb128
<pedro_> hey seb128
<ubotu> New bug: #191543 in xchat-gnome (main) "xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_connect()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191543
<Iulian> Well, I have to go now, see you later guys
<Iulian> Have fun!
<persia> pedro_: Tomorrow?  I thought you were doing an "All timezones" bug day.
<gaspa> stiv_: i see...
<pedro_> persia: well tomorrow for me ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #191544 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Torrentinfo" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191544
<ubotu> New bug: #191545 in fvwm (universe) "Please sync fvwm 1:2.5.24-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191545
<ubotu> New bug: #191546 in ilmbase (universe) "libilmbase-dev should conflict with libopenexr-dev (<< 1.6.1)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191546
<ubotu> New bug: #191547 in gnome-vfs (main) "gnome vfs samba browsing broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191547
<ubotu> New bug: #191548 in evolution (main) "Evolution frequently displays "Your Calendar/Tasks will not be available until Evolution is restarted." (Ubuntu 8.04 Alpha 4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191548
<ubotu> New bug: #191555 in dd2 (universe) "[Sync Request Universe] dd2 0.2.2-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191555
<ubotu> New bug: #191556 in ubuntu "please sync package extra-xdg-menus from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191556
<ubotu> New bug: #191557 in dmraid (universe) "Main inclusion report." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191557
<ubotu> New bug: #191549 in banshee (universe) "banshee should depend on libtaglib2.0-cil" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191549
<ubotu> New bug: #191550 in ubuntu "[Sync Request Universe] qonk 0.3.1-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191550
<ubotu> New bug: #191552 in evolution (main) "The function "Subscribe to other user's folder" for an exchange account exit with a generic error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191552
<ubotu> New bug: #191558 in etw (universe) "[Sync Request Universe] etw 3.2+svn125-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191558
<ubotu> New bug: #191559 in gnome-power-manager (main) "GPM reports battery twice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191559
<ubotu> New bug: #191561 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] NMR Friend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191561
<ubotu> New bug: #191562 in libusb (main) "provides libusb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191562
<ubotu> New bug: #191563 in openldap2.3 (main) "[hardy] slapd CLEARTEXT password migration issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191563
<ubotu> New bug: #191564 in partman-dmraid (universe) "main inclusion report" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191564
<ubotu> New bug: #190533 in libjpeg6b (main) "rhythmbox-metadata crashed with SIGSEGV in jpeg_idct_ifast()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190533
<ubotu> New bug: #191565 in linda (main) "false warning when checking CLI packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191565
<ubotu> New bug: #191566 in openldap2.3 (main) "[hardy] slapd ProxyCache regression found in qa-regression-tests" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191566
<ubotu> New bug: #191568 in ubuntu "I can not burn any DVD to more than 4X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191568
<ubotu> New bug: #191570 in lordsawar (universe) "[Sync Request Universe] lordsawar 0.0.8-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191570
<alfred> so i am ready to help
<alfred> what do i do next?
<ubotu> New bug: #191574 in fet (universe) "Doesn't have a .desktop file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191574
<ubotu> New bug: #191575 in wine (universe) "wine segfaults on winecfg, hardy x86_64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191575
<a7p> hi everyon
<ubotu> New bug: #191577 in gparted (main) "gparted doesn't start in hardy after today's update..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191577
<ubotu> New bug: #191578 in firefox (main) "[hardy] rendering issues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191578
<a7p> +e. Im just writing a patch, and I'd like to know which way of creating a dev/null is preferable: "mknod -m 666 $targetdir/dev/null c 1 3" or doing the same via cp -a /dev/null $targetdir/dev/null ?
<a7p> arg, a patch for a chroot script.
<a7p> chroot-creation-script.
<ubotu> New bug: #191579 in libxcb (main) "Java crashes while accessing X11" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191579
<ubotu> New bug: #191580 in file (main) "file reports JPEG image as Minix Filesystem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191580
<ubotu> New bug: #191581 in ubuntu "latest updates in Hardy break Bluetooth Mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191581
<ubotu> New bug: #191587 in terminator (universe) "Please sync terminator 0.7-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191587
<ubotu> New bug: #191588 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "Wrong Home Page in Heron" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191588
<ubotu> New bug: #191589 in gdm (main) "Keyboard stops responding after inactivity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191589
<ubotu> New bug: #191590 in ubuntu "after startup apt-get update not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191590
<ubotu> New bug: #191585 in ubuntu "Black screen after installing Xubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191585
<ubotu> New bug: #191586 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse-platform unnecessarily requires firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191586
<ubotu> New bug: #191582 in bluez-utils (main) "package bluez-audio None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/bluez-audio.list] failed to install/upgrade: zkouším přepsat soubor `/usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_ctl_bluetooth.so', který je také v balíku bluez-utils" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191582
<ubotu> New bug: #191595 in ubuntu "gnome-appearance-manager custom visual effects radio button disappeared" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191595
<ubotu> New bug: #191596 in ufw (main) "ufw: should not have to enable ip_forward in sysctl.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191596
<ubotu> New bug: #191599 in sound-juicer (main) "no sound at all in linux mint. also need help with nvidia installation???" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191599
<ubotu> New bug: #191600 in compiz (main) "Speaker icon too big on volume changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191600
<ubotu> New bug: #191601 in ubuntu "Easy application uninstall" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191601
<ubotu> New bug: #191602 in bluez-utils (main) "package bluez-audio 3.26-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_ctl_bluetooth.so', which is also in package bluez-utils" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191602
<ubotu> New bug: #191608 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Firefox-3.0 fails to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191608
<ubotu> New bug: #191609 in bash (main) "Warn people when they execute harmfull shell commands" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191609
<ubotu> New bug: #191610 in auth-client-config (main) "auth-client-config dies on '%'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191610
<ubotu> New bug: #191611 in turbogears (universe) "Please sync turbogears 1.0.4.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191611
<ubotu> New bug: #191612 in ubuntu "new update from ubunto does not work so i had to use cd to get online" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191612
<ubotu> New bug: #191613 in ubuntu "[hardy] suspend to ram doesn't work on intel i965 chipset mobo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191613
<ubotu> New bug: #191618 in ubuntu "[8643.161941] Power down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191618
<ubotu> New bug: #191620 in stormbaancoureur (universe) "stormbaancoureur segfaults" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191620
<ubotu> New bug: #191621 in drupal5 (universe) "Please merge drupal5 5.7-1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191621
<ubotu> New bug: #191633 in evolution (main) "[hardy] windows are still too large" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191633
<ubotu> New bug: #191634 in evince (main) "Boken Evince support for cbr and cbz files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191634
<ubotu> New bug: #191627 in terminator (universe) "terminator crashed with GError in reconfigure_vte()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191627
<ubotu> New bug: #191628 in monodevelop (universe) "monodevelop crashes with c++ project" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191628
<ubotu> New bug: #191636 in libvirt (main) "[hardy] dnsmasq fails to start the dhcp server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191636
<ubotu> New bug: #191631 in bug-buddy (main) "[hardy] bug reporting tool gives error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191631
<ubotu> New bug: #191638 in alsa-oss (universe) "Too difficult to get real player running on 64 bit ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191638
<bdmurray> seb128: the casper task in bug 144931 should be Invalid then right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144931 in casper "gnome-keyring-manager pops up after connecting to wireless network" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144931
<ubotu> New bug: #191629 in poppler (main) "pdf viewers hidding part of the text" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191629
<ubotu> New bug: #191640 in evolution (main) "[hardy] evolution starts VERY slow (minutes)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191640
<ubotu> New bug: #191642 in linux (main) "test filing a linux-source-2.6.24 bug" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191642
<seb128> bdmurray: correct
<bdmurray> seb128: okay, I'll take care of that
<ubotu> New bug: #191646 in compiz (main) "[hardy] Xorg freeze at multi user logon, when both uses compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191646
<ubotu> New bug: #191649 in ubuntu "kernel panic on resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191649
<ubotu> New bug: #191650 in compiz (main) "[hardy] there's no 'custom' desktop effect profile after installing ccsm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191650
<alfred> so to get started do i jus pick a bug?
<alfred> i want to help out with ekiga so i subscribed
<ubotu> New bug: #191654 in ubuntu "Activate font auto hinting by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191654
<ubotu> New bug: #191655 in evince (main) "bug in "reverse" order printing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191655
<ubotu> New bug: #191656 in db2exc (partner) "postrm script fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191656
<ubotu> New bug: #191658 in ubuntu "GlassFish V2 UR1" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191658
<ubotu> New bug: #191660 in gnubg (universe) "gnubg crashed when I select settings > appearance" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191660
<ubotu> New bug: #191663 in lvm2 (main) "[hardy] lvm2 update fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191663
<ubotu> New bug: #191665 in ubuntu "Ejecting disk leads to error 'cannot eject' while ejecting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191665
<zirpu> i wish i had time to help.  my job gets in my way. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #191662 in ubuntu "New package for ubuntu-gdm-themes" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191662
<ubotu> New bug: #191668 in linux (main) "sparc tg3 nic port mismatch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191668
<ubotu> New bug: #191670 in ubuntu "Please sync ustr 1.0.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191670
<ubotu> New bug: #191671 in gnome-panel (main) "Main menu navigation glitch when gtk_key_theme=Emacs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191671
<ubotu> New bug: #191672 in ubuntu "HAL don't work if I don't plug in the device at boot time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191672
<ubotu> New bug: #191669 in amarok (main) "amarokcollectionscanner crashed scanning smb or smbfs drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191669
<ubotu> New bug: #191673 in update-manager (main) "bug against update manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191673
<ubotu> New bug: #191674 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191674
<ubotu> New bug: #191675 in ubuntu "Log Out Dialog of Gnome hangs in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191675
<ubotu> New bug: #191678 in totem (main) "corrupted picture/colors for all movie data, sound working normal, at random (?) occurrences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191678
<ubotu> New bug: #191680 in etckeeper (universe) "etckeeper should default to bzr in Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191680
<ubotu> New bug: #191683 in python-crypto "pycrypto's SHA256 gives wrong answers if input block length % 56 is 0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191683
<ubotu> New bug: #191685 in bind9 (main) "[hardy]: bind9 does not remove /var/lib/bind on purge" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191685
<ubotu> New bug: #191686 in gnome-control-center (main) "package capplets-data 1:2.21.90-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191686
<ubotu> New bug: #191688 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Kernel Oops NULL Pointer dereference on i2o_proc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191688
<ubotu> New bug: #191690 in nautilus (main) "nautilus "cannot display directory, change viewer" when opening locations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191690
<ubotu> New bug: #191692 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191692
<ubotu> New bug: #191691 in xchat-gnome (universe) "To prevent dcc exploit, default port should be 8001 for irc.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191691
<ubotu> New bug: #191693 in ubuntu "[Hardy Alpha 4] Clock preferences window is always on top when it shouldn't." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191693
<ubotu> New bug: #191695 in ubuntu "e1000 driver update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191695
<ubotu> New bug: #191697 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "displayconfig-gtk don't work (dup-of: 151647)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191697
<ubotu> New bug: #127905 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127905
<ubotu> New bug: #133268 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/133268
<ubotu> New bug: #191696 in abiword ""Format" menu doesn't contain "Page" (or "Document") entry in AbiWord 2.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191696
<ubotu> New bug: #191700 in ontv (universe) "Ontv uses lots of CPU and memory when updating tv listings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191700
<ubotu> New bug: #191704 in bluez-utils (main) "hidd binary removed form bluez-utils package unable to connect as a result" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191704
<ubotu> New bug: #191705 in update-manager (main) "failed dapper to hardy upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191705
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-14
<ubotu> New bug: #191707 in ubuntu "truecrypt man page missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191707
<ubotu> New bug: #191709 in gnome-vfs (main) "Nautilus 2.21.91 crashes on booting or opening folder " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191709
<ubotu> New bug: #191708 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_theme_meta_info_compare()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191708
<bigon> mmm firefox-3.0 crashes with "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9b3pre and 1.9b3pre."
<bigon> great
<ubotu> New bug: #191710 in freeciv (universe) "freeciv-client-gtk crashes when going to "Connect to Network Game"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191710
<ubotu> New bug: #191712 in linux (main) "[hardy] linux-image-2.6.24-7-generic - fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191712
<ubotu> New bug: #191716 in anjuta (universe) "/usr/lib/libanjuta.so missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191716
<ubotu> New bug: #189124 in xscreensaver (main) "ripples crashed with SIGSEGV in gettimeofday()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189124
<ubotu> New bug: #191720 in gnome-panel (main) "clock 2.20.1 does not update time as needed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191720
<ubotu> New bug: #191724 in thunderbird-locales (main) "Korean locale(ko.xpi) for thunderbird-locales" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191724
<ubotu> New bug: #191723 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV in pa_threaded_mainloop_signal()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191723
<secretlondon> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #191725 in ubuntu "LCD Brightness Applet doesn't work properly at Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191725
<ubotu> New bug: #191726 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Broadcom 43xx chipset family Wireless doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191726
<ubotu> New bug: #191727 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Driver Setup crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191727
<ubotu> New bug: #191728 in gnome-themes (main) "Please sponsor gnome-themes 2.21.91 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191728
<ubotu> New bug: #191730 in evince (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in ps_interpreter_new()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191730
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-15
<ubotu> New bug: #192174 in tcpflow (universe) "Allow binary dumping to stdout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192174
<ubotu> New bug: #192176 in hplip (main) "Scanner output always JPEG compressed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192176
<ubotu> New bug: #192180 in python-pyglew (universe) "Please sync python-pyglew 0.1.2-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192180
<ubotu> New bug: #192181 in libprojectm (universe) "Please sync libprojectm 1.01-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192181
<pedro_> folks bdmurray just posted the scoreboard from the last bug day
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080214#head-00c46e453c65d72399ad97ee1c881231153310d2
 * pedro_ hugs the whole bugsquad 
<ubotu> New bug: #181435 in glipper (universe) "glipper crashed with signal 5 in bonobo_activation_timeout_reg_check()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181435
<ubotu> New bug: #192179 in hdapsd (universe) "[Gutsy] hdapsd daemon FAIL,  protect not exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192179
<pedro_> buu1
 * pedro_ won
<pedro_> oh no boo today bddebian?
<Pici> :(
<pedro_> that's not fair
<Iulian> pedro_: That's great!
<bddebian> BOOO :-)
 * persia hides
 * Iulian hides behind persia
<pedro_> bddebian: that's the attitude !
<bddebian> heh
<secretlondon> third!
<Iulian> 2nd place.
<Iulian> pedro won :-)
<secretlondon> yep
 * secretlondon hugs pedro
<pedro_> Iulian: you're first and secretlondon second
 * pedro_ doesn't count for it 
<secretlondon> nah
<Iulian> Why?
<pedro_> nor bdmurray or ogasawara :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #192184 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "Seperate ppaput backend from script" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192184
<ubotu> New bug: #192185 in rhythmbox (main) "no media files are played.. It gives an error that the particular codec for GStreamer is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192185
<secretlondon> you work for canonical?
<pedro_> yep with ogasawara and bdmurray
 * persia doesn't believe that it matters who paid whom how much, only that people are chasing bugs
<ogasawara> senior pedro_!  the graphs for the hug day look really good
<pedro_> ogasawara: they're AWESOME
<pedro_> i'm looking forward for the next week hug days
<pedro_> Iulian, secretlondon, persia, bddebian you're going to be here those days right? ;-)
<Iulian> Yeah!
<secretlondon> yeah
<persia> Which days?
<pedro_> woohoo!
 * thekorn hugs bugsquad, nice work yesterday!
<pedro_> persia: hug days of next week ;-)
<pedro_> s/week/weeks
<pedro_> :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #192188 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird-bin crashed with signal 5 in g_type_class_ref()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192188
<persia> pedro_: Sure, although I'll admit to not spending enough time on triage (and having private targets) :)
 * Iulian smiles
<pedro_> hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #192190 in rss-glx (main) "Rebuild rss-glx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192190
<persia> Could someone with a Windows partition confirm that bug #84363 is actually fixed in hardy?  I believe it to be, but don't have the right partition map to verify the submitters situation.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84363 in nautilus "nautilus can't remount non-removable media" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/84363
<persia> Err.  Fixed in gutsy.  Hardy has the migration to the new system, which should also fix it, but I think it was already fixed.
<albert23> persia: I cannot even unmount my windows partition. That's probably not the fix you were thinking about....
<pochu> I didn't know it was possible to convert a bug into a question
<Pici> Yep, its useful :)
<persia> albert23: Hmm..  No.  Interesting.  I suspect my understanding of how windows partitions are mounted is incomplete.  Thanks for checking.
<persia> pochu: For a few months now (and very welcome)
<secretlondon> yes
<ubotu> New bug: #192192 in ubuntu "GNOME panel drawer applet stopped working after 2/14 updates in Hardy." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192192
<bdmurray> thekorn: I'd prefer a different format for bugnumbers --format wiki.  Do you know if anyone else uses it?
<bdmurray> I'm not sure whether making a new format or modifying the existing one is best.
<thekorn> bdmurray, I don't think anybody else is using the wiki format for bugnumbers
<thekorn> so feel free to change it ;)
<bdmurray> Yeah, it's easy enough to fix ;)
<persia> There was a MOTU wiki page using that at one point (I don't know if it is currently up to date), but I'm sure that following the bugsquad format would be preferred to delaying progress.
<thekorn> bdmurray, I agree, It would be nice to have latest py-lp-bugs/bughelper for older releases via team ppa,
<thekorn> py-lp-bugs should not be that problem,
<ubotu> New bug: #192196 in ubuntu "python missing gtk.stock_discard gtk-discard icon ?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192196
<thekorn> but bughelper depends on bzr >= 0.14 (I think)
<thekorn> bdmurray, so I do not know if a ppa-"backport" to dapper for example works in this case
<bdmurray> thekorn: I think daniel was trying to make bughelper / p-l-b more accessible to people at the class next week.  So providing a ppa for gutsy is the most useful.
<ubotu> New bug: #184547 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany-gecko crashed with SIGSEGV while resizing fonts with Ctrl+MouseWheel" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184547
<thekorn> bdmurray, gutsy works, I had a gutsy version of both in my ppa, but deleted it
<ubotu> New bug: #178727 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py crashed with ValueError in nextNPTab()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178727
<ubotu> New bug: #191052 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany-gecko crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191052
<ubotu> New bug: #192197 in xen-common (universe) "Please remove from archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192197
<ubotu> New bug: #192198 in ubuntu "rendering problem on firefox 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192198
<ubotu> New bug: #192199 in cacti (universe) "[SECURITY] CVE-2008-0783 and CVE-2008-0784" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192199
<ubotu> New bug: #192201 in cacti (universe) "Graph Logic Syntax Issue" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192201
<ubotu> New bug: #192203 in cacti (universe) "Hosts with Duplicate IP Address Not Polled" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192203
<ubotu> New bug: #192204 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192204
<ubotu> New bug: #188315 in system-config-printer (main) "139192" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188315
<ubotu> New bug: #192207 in linux-meta (main) "unounted ata drive skeeps spinning up and down constantly after recent Feb updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192207
<ubotu> New bug: #192205 in ubuntu "pyClamd : Clamav with python needed to replace functions removed from python-clamav" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192205
<ubotu> New bug: #192208 in openssh (main) "Create new packages for (HPN-SSH) Multi Threaded SSH" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192208
<ubotu> New bug: #192209 in ubuntu "[Hardy 64 alpha4] When logging into kde, the 'initializing services' screen appears, then returns to KDM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192209
<ubotu> New bug: #192210 in netbeans5.5 (multiverse) "Please remove netbeans5.5 from hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192210
<ubotu> New bug: #192212 in deskbar-applet (main) "Desk bar crashes when i try to load it giving me a bug buddy and oafiid window in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192212
<ubotu> New bug: #192211 in sound-juicer (main) "Sound Juicer pops up even if no CD inserted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192211
<ubotu> New bug: #192213 in icedtea-java7 (universe) "Blackboard Learning System" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192213
<ubotu> New bug: #192214 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin cutting and pasting files and dirs into fish kioslave session does not work properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192214
<ubotu> New bug: #130760 in imagemagick (main) "convert crashed with signal 24 in raise()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130760
<ubotu> New bug: #130775 in imagemagick (main) "convert crashed with signal 24 in raise()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130775
<ubotu> New bug: #131361 in gnash (universe) "[Gutsy AMD64] Gnash crashed while opening YouTube video" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131361
<ubotu> New bug: #131369 in gnash (universe) "gnash 0.8.1crashes in google reader when linking to youtube videos" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131369
<ubotu> New bug: #131765 in gnash (universe) "gtk-gnash crashed with SIGILL in gnash::GetterSetter::setValue()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131765
<ubotu> New bug: #126724 in tk8.4 (main) "wish8.4 crashed with SIGSEGV in XGetICValues()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/126724
<ubotu> New bug: #127108 in tk8.4 (main) "wish8.4 crashed with SIGSEGV in XCreateIC()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127108
<persia> txwikinger: Please don't unconfirm and unwishlist developer-submitted workflow bugs.  It confuses the archive-admins :(
<txwikinger> sorry... Did not intent to
<ubotu> New bug: #192217 in gnome-mount (main) "regression: gnome-mount stopped auto-mounting my ipod nano 3gen (worked in prebious Hardy Alpha versions)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192217
<ubotu> New bug: #192218 in rdesktop (main) "Use of -g workarea causes X Error of failed request:  BadValue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192218
<ubotu> New bug: #192216 in hyphen (universe) "package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.list] failed to install/upgrade: tentative de remplacement de « /usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic », qui appartient aussi au paquet openoffice.org-hyphenation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192216
<ubotu> New bug: #192219 in firefox (main) "Thunderbird not able to launch URL from mail with Firefox 3 Beta 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192219
<ubotu> New bug: #192220 in yelp (main) "Help and Support (yelp 2.20.0) closes immediately" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192220
<ubotu> New bug: #192221 in ubuntu-meta (main) "[Hardy] Incorrect replacement of nvidia-glx with nvidia-glx-new" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192221
<ubotu> New bug: #192224 in bacula (universe) "package bacula-server 2.2.8-4ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: problemes de depend?ncies - es deixa sense configurar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192224
<ubotu> New bug: #192225 in rhythmbox (main) "[Hardy] Rhythmbox keyboard commands don't work when visualization is displayed in full-screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192225
<ubotu> New bug: #192227 in ubuntu "mixed up windows with compiz cube" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192227
<ubotu> New bug: #192229 in rhythmbox (main) "[Hardy] Using built-in keyboard commands to control volume makes lists behave weird" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192229
<ubotu> New bug: #192230 in linux (main) "package linux-image-debug-2.6.24-8-generic None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-debug-2.6.24-8-generic.list] failed to install/upgrade: błąd w buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192230
<tr_tr_tr> Hi :) , what files do i have to attach normally to report a bug in launchpad? I remember lspci, dmesg... ??
<ubotu> New bug: #192232 in libwnck (main) "wnck tooltips nitpicks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192232
<bdmurray> tr_tr_tr: what is the report about?
<tr_tr_tr> it's about alsa-driver
<bdmurray> check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems then
<bdmurray> there is a script to help collect the right information for sound bugs
<tr_tr_tr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/151378
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151378 in alsa-driver "internal microphone not working hda-intel ICH7" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> New bug: #192233 in openmovieeditor (universe) "openmovieeditor is not installable because of the dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192233
<bdmurray> tr_tr_tr: okay, it looks like you have provided all the right info
<tr_tr_tr> ok, I'll update that report to hardy alpha, thanks
<bdmurray> tr_tr_tr: you mean you'll test with Hardy?  that'd be awesome
<joumetal> hggdh: bug 177709 fix released?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177709 in evolution "[hardy] Evo goes into error recovery on login after logout with Evo still running" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177709
<hggdh> joumetal: seems indeed the case
<hggdh> I do not get it anymore
<tr_tr_tr> yes, I tried hardy on the laptop and the problem continued
<bdmurray> tr_tr_tr: which hardy image?
<hggdh> joumetal: I will mark it as Fix Released, as of 2.21.90
<joumetal> hggdh: nice. and then upstream bug too.
<hggdh> joumetal: upstream will be marked as soon as I find what patch fixed it
<hggdh> ok bug 177709 done
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177709 in evolution "[hardy] Evo goes into error recovery on login after logout with Evo still running" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177709
<tr_tr_tr> kubuntu alpha 4, updated yesterday, i think with alsa 0.16 now
<bdmurray> okay cool and some sound drivers are provided by linux-ubuntu-modules did you have that installed?
<ubotu> New bug: #192234 in ubuntu "3-years old ehci usb hardware not recognized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192234
<tr_tr_tr> I'm not sure, I'm going to look
<ubotu> New bug: #192237 in evince (main) "blank screen with just parts of the pdf viewer on show" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192237
<tr_tr_tr> yes, it's intalled
<bdmurray> okay, this is all stuff worth putting in your report
<tr_tr_tr> ok, thanks very much
<joumetal> bug 188390 Does it have enough information to be confirmed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188390 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Wireless works in 6.06, not in 7.10" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188390
<ubotu> New bug: #192239 in dpkg (main) "dpkg shouldn't require /proc to be mounted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192239
<bdmurray> joumetal: I'm looking at it now
<tr_tr_tr> bye
<bdmurray> joumetal: Yes, it does.  The bug report could use some fixing up though.
<ubotu> New bug: #192240 in dkms (universe) "dkms kernel_prerm trigger fails due to typo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192240
<bdmurray> Useful things to do would be improving the summary / title, adding the PCI ID of the network card somewhere and adding an affects for the linux package which is the 2.6.24 kernel
<joumetal> ok I'll try to doi that.
<ubotu> New bug: #192241 in dkms (universe) "dkms calls udevtrigger, should try new udevadm trigger first" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192241
<minorDemocritus> ok, i've joined launchpad and bugsquad, and i have a couple questions... first of all, does bugsquad only work on the development version?
<bdmurray> minorDemocritus: We triage all bugs
<bdmurray> However, the Stable Release Update process discusses the criteria for a package to updated in a "stable" / nondevelopment release
<minorDemocritus> fair enough... off to read more
<bdmurray> minorDemocritus: you said a couple of questions though.  Do you have any more at the moment?
<minorDemocritus> bdmurray: nah, totally forgot the other one :D
<bdmurray> alright I'll be around for a while if you have any questions
<ubotu> New bug: #192244 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed and disappeared upon clicking a link for a pop-up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192244
<ubotu> New bug: #192247 in linux (main) "[Hardy] 2.6.24-8 Doesn't boot while -7 does" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192247
<ubotu> New bug: #192248 in fuse-umfuse-iso9660 (universe) "Rebuild for libiso9660-4 -> libiso9660-5 transition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192248
<ubotu> New bug: #192250 in totem (main) "[hardy] Missing Channel Listing Link is Wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192250
<ubotu> New bug: #192252 in ubuntu "Editing /etc/network/interfaces causes Gutsy 7.10 to crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192252
<ubotu> New bug: #192253 in xorg (main) "xorg glx module is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192253
<ubotu> New bug: #192256 in f-spot (main) "[hardy] F-spot hangs X on "Find Selected Tags With"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192256
<ubotu> New bug: #192261 in gnome-panel (main) "Update Manager won't close" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192261
<ubotu> New bug: #192262 in kio-beagle (universe) "Rebuild for libbeagle0 -> libbeagle1 transition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192262
<ubotu> New bug: #192266 in evolution (main) "evolution aknowledgment is in english on a french installation of Ubuntu." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192266
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-16
<ubotu> New bug: #192271 in gnome-panel (main) "vlc 'playlist' has frozen both it & the vlc player. can not close either" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192271
<ubotu> New bug: #192258 in xubuntu-meta (main) "avahi should be downgraded to Suggests dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192258
<ubotu> New bug: #192272 in e2fsprogs (main) "e2fsck crashed with SIGFPE in ext2fs_open2()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192272
<greg-g> vlc bugs don't get much love (yes, I'm looking into some :) )
<ubotu> New bug: #192273 in e2fsprogs (main) "dumpe2fs crashed with SIGFPE in ext2fs_open2()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192273
<bdmurray> greg-g: there seem to be a fair number of crash reports in there
<bdmurray> bughelper might be helpful in consolidating those
<Kirrus> bdmurray, could you take a peek at bug #110407, is there anything more I need to do as a triager... is it ok?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110407 in bash "Feisty should include Bash 3.1.x version due to regex syntax change" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110407
<bdmurray> Kirrus: looking
<Kirrus> ty
<ubotu> New bug: #192275 in python-xml (main) "python-xml contains an outdated copy of minidom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192275
<ubotu> New bug: #192171 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel bug (soft lockup)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192171
<ubotu> New bug: #192276 in ubuntu "No tty console with intel 82865G using "intel" driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192276
<ubotu> New bug: #192277 in emerald (universe) "emerald crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192277
<bdmurray> Kirrus: I think at this point in time for Feisty this would require a backported package.
<Kirrus> bdmurray, thats what I thought at first, but wouldn't it more be a forward-port?
<Kirrus> taking the package from dapper, and porting it to gutsy?
<bdmurray> heh, yeah I guess so
<bdmurray> It doesn't seem to have affected very may people though
<Kirrus> so put it under "won't fix"?
<bdmurray> many - other than that firehol bug
<Kirrus> I knew what you meant.. in fact, I read many, not "may", and had to re-read it when you corrected yourself ;) .. I will never make a good proof-reader
<bdmurray> Regarding won't fix I'm not certain.  It seems like this issue *might* affect people upgrading from Dapper to Hardy.
<Kirrus> it'll affect anyone who's got bash 3.1 style regex's, when they upgrade to bash 3.2 with hardy...
<bdmurray> Kirrus: I've gotta run but thanks for bringing that bug up
<Kirrus> bdmurray, np... thanks for looking at it
<ubotu> New bug: #192281 in ubuntu "browsing of bluetooth device fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192281
<ubotu> New bug: #192282 in gnome-applets (main) "installer failed under new ubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192282
<ubotu> New bug: #192283 in evolution-exchange (main) "When Global Catalog server is not available, Evolution-exchange is really slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192283
<ubotu> New bug: #192285 in ubuntu "gnome-drawer will not open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192285
<ubotu> New bug: #192286 in ubuntu "corrupted display in side bar of miro" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192286
<ubotu> New bug: #192287 in yelp (main) "yelp crashed with SIGSEGV in xmlXPathNodeSetFreeNs()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192287
<ubotu> New bug: #192290 in vmware-server (partner) "sound output in vmware-server doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192290
<ubotu> New bug: #192292 in icedtea-java7 (universe) "icedtea-java7 FTBFS on Hardy Alpha 4 x86_64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192292
<ubotu> New bug: #192293 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "SiS190/191 network driver for Ubuntu 7.04/7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192293
<ubotu> New bug: #192294 in ubuntu ""ip" broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192294
<Safiyyah2> hi all
<Safiyyah2> I loaded xfce4 and changed the screen resolution within xfce4, everything was fine until I logged out of the session, now x server doesnt load, it says due to an internal error so the gnone gdm won't load so I can only use ubuntu in failsafe mode, I have tried to install the xorg-fglrx but wont work, I also tried start x and that gives me a mish mash of pixels can't see anything. Ubuntu...
<Safiyyah2> ...still boots fine from the live CD(tried that too) I dont mind reinstalling Ubuntu but there is now some important data on it, so please help me either fix x server or get my data out and reinstall :)
<Safiyyah2> is anyone there?
<persia> Safiyyah: Lots of people here, but apparently none with a quick answer to your question.  This is generally a bug coordination channel, you may have better luck on #ubuntu.  If nothing else works, perhaps you could use your liveCD to copy important data to a USB drive or something before reinstalling.
<Safiyyah> persia i am there too
<Safiyyah> no answer
<persia> Safiyyah: Maybe just bad timing for getting help with xfce4 then :(
<Safiyyah> well i dont care about xfce4, just now even ubuntu doesnt boot up
<Safiyyah> no gdm window
<Safiyyah> nevermind
<Safiyyah> going to find some software that lets me view extention 3, and reinstall
<Safiyyah> after copying the files i want over
<persia> Safiyyah: Boot off the install CD, and you'll be able to read the data.
<Safiyyah> persia thankx
<ubotu> New bug: #192296 in kdiamond-kde4 (universe) "New Upstream Release for Kdiamond [kde4]" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192296
<ubotu> New bug: #192297 in ubuntu "Secure wiping of files in trash bin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192297
<ubotu> New bug: #192300 in linux (main) "Second CPU core loses frequency scaling on resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192300
<ubotu> New bug: #192302 in pm-utils (main) "pm-utils hooks run twice on suspend & resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192302
<ubotu> New bug: #192303 in sysvinit (main) "ignore_nice_load counter productive on new machines." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192303
<ubotu> New bug: #192304 in linux (main) "the wireless driver for acx is too old,  upgrade to new upstream please!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192304
<ubotu> New bug: #192306 in smplayer (multiverse) "Please sync smplayer 0.6.0~rc2-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192306
<ubotu> New bug: #192307 in gedit (main) "japanese encoding is not displayed properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192307
<ubotu> New bug: #192308 in ubuntu "unable to complete partial update -- bug report requested by system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192308
<Iulian> Good morning.
<ubotu> New bug: #192310 in hyphen (universe) "package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192310
<ubotu> New bug: #192311 in compiz (main) "compiz instability after update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192311
<ubotu> New bug: #192312 in evolution (main) "evolution 2.12.1.Unable to send emails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192312
<ubotu> New bug: #192313 in ubuntu "hardy users-admin does not write to /etc/passwd or /etc/group" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192313
<ubotu> New bug: #192316 in gnome-panel (main) "Application launchers show incorrect icon when dragged and dropped from "Add to Panel"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192316
<ubotu> New bug: #192320 in ubuntu "nvidia compiz not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192320
<ubotu> New bug: #192322 in acon (universe) "requestsync FTBFS fix" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192322
<ubotu> New bug: #192323 in nautilus (main) "nautilus bluetooth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192323
<ubotu> New bug: #192324 in wammu (universe) "Wammu chashes when trying to automatically find a phone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192324
<ubotu> New bug: #192325 in ubuntu "[Hardy] dependecies are broken due to broken package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192325
<persia> albert23: Thanks a lot for tracking down and fixing the itop issue.  It's working perfectly for me now.
<albert23> persia: It was a very nice backtrace task :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #192327 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py crashed with signal 5 in g_type_class_ref()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192327
<ubotu> New bug: #192328 in synaptic (main) "[hardy] update manger report 'uptodate' when network connection missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192328
<ubotu> New bug: #192331 in ubuntu "keyrepeat problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192331
<ubotu> New bug: #192330 in ubuntu "[wish] extract multipart files zip archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192330
<ubotu> New bug: #192333 in firefox (main) "Firefox 3 misses .desktop translations, should be copied from Firefox 2 debian/ directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192333
<ubotu> New bug: #192336 in jetty (multiverse) "Please migrate jetty from multiverse to universe" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192336
<ubotu> New bug: #192337 in xfce4-xkb-plugin (universe) "Can't add keyboard layouts in XFCE's "Keyboard Preferences" dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192337
<ubotu> New bug: #192339 in ubuntu "ldap user session closes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192339
<ubotu> New bug: #192340 in apt-watch (universe) "Merge apt-watch 0.3.2-10 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192340
<ubotu> New bug: #192342 in ubuntu "Please, include foo2hiperc printing driver in your repositories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192342
<ubotu> New bug: #192343 in ffmpegthumbnailer (universe) "New upstream release (1.1.5)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192343
<ubotu> New bug: #192346 in qalculate-gtk (universe) "Please sync qalculate-gtk 0.9.6-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192346
<ubotu> New bug: #192347 in alacarte (main) "cannot launch alacarte" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192347
<ubotu> New bug: #192348 in gnome-panel (main) "Vlc Media Player Locked up and would not allow a shutdown, forced or otherwise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192348
<ubotu> New bug: #192350 in semantik (universe) "[Feature Freeze Exception] New upstream release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192350
<ubotu> New bug: #192351 in privoxy (universe) "privoxy installazione o aggiornamento" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192351
<ubotu> New bug: #192352 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Can't add a new user when the same group already exists" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192352
<ubotu> New bug: #192353 in linux-meta (main) "100% CPU usage during disk I/O with SATA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192353
<ubotu> New bug: #192357 in xcin (universe) "Merge xcin 2.5.2.99.pre2+cvs20030224-1.4 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192357
<ubotu> New bug: #192355 in me-tv (universe) "Exception in EPG thread: Failed to read data from demuxer: Value too large for defined data type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192355
<ubotu> New bug: #192358 in gnome-panel (main) "Tooltips are not a user manual" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192358
<ubotu> New bug: #192361 in ubuntu "Please package cddbd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192361
<ubotu> New bug: #192362 in adept (main) "Automatic download for list of updates in adept_updater" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192362
<ubotu> New bug: #192363 in adept (main) "Different names in Adept tools" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192363
<ubotu> New bug: #192366 in ubuntu "Smartcard reader not working (CASTLES EZ100PU)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192366
<ubotu> New bug: #192370 in plucker (universe) "Merge plucker 1.8-23 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192370
<ubotu> New bug: #192372 in f-spot (main) "package f-spot 0.4.2-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192372
<ubotu> New bug: #192374 in kopete (main) "Kopete webcam does mirror does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192374
<ubotu> New bug: #192376 in synaptic (main) "synaptic settings not retained" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192376
<ubotu> New bug: #192378 in nautilus (main) "[hardy] Copy/Paste don't keep execute rights on files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192378
<ubotu> New bug: #192379 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Database Table Design dialog crashes OOo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192379
<ubotu> New bug: #192382 in alsa-driver (main) "alsamixer broken in hardy - intel hda" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192382
<ubotu> New bug: #192381 in gnome-session (main) "Unable to start Gnome Applications after lost Wireless connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192381
<ubotu> New bug: #192383 in libdvdread (universe) "Merge libdvdread 0.9.7-6 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192383
<ubotu> New bug: #192384 in openoffice.org-hyphenation (main) "package openoffice.org-hyphenation None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192384
<ubotu> New bug: #192385 in linux-source-2.6.22 "SCSI error on Fibre Channel LTO access" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192385
<ubotu> New bug: #192387 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Gnome system monitor at wrong size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192387
<ubotu> New bug: #192388 in rhythmbox (main) "Deleted song are moved to .Trash instead of .local/share/trash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192388
<ubotu> New bug: #192390 in graphviz (main) "dot produces incorrect output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192390
<Kirrus> hey all... does anyone know how to find out / know what package the progam "ip" or /sbin/ip is from?
<persia> Kirrus: dpkg -S /sbin/ip
<Kirrus> handy, thanks persia
<persia> Kirrus: If you don't have the affected package installed, apt-file search can also be helpful, but it is not as fast.
<Kirrus> just had a bug against "ip" in hardy (its "broke", apparently), and didn't know what package to put it under..
<ubotu> New bug: #192391 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse: "Plug-in org.eclipse.team.cvs.ui was unable to load class org.eclipse.team.internal.ccvs.ui.wizards.ImportWizard" when trying to import a project from CVS." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192391
<ubotu> New bug: #192394 in compiz (main) "[hardy] compiz does not start anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192394
<ubotu> New bug: #192396 in gnome-mplayer (multiverse) "Please upgrade gnome-mplayer to 0.6.0" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192396
<ubotu> New bug: #192398 in pdftk (universe) "generate_fdf extracts fields in UTF-16 format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192398
<ubotu> New bug: #192397 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Include Info-Sistema by default in Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192397
<ubotu> New bug: #192401 in openoffice.org-help-en "Installing openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us invokes a conflict" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192401
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #192404 in gecko-mediaplayer (multiverse) "Please upgrade gecko-mediaplayer to 0.6.0" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192404
<ubotu> New bug: #192407 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Thinkpad T61 crashes on resume from suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192407
<ubotu> New bug: #192409 in firefox (main) "Firefox can't install Sun Java Plugin - not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192409
<ubotu> New bug: #192410 in pdftk (universe) "generate_fdf followed by fill_form changes checkbox fields" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192410
<ubotu> New bug: #192411 in linux (main) "RNDIS over USB doensn't work bacause of driver Bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192411
<ubotu> New bug: #192415 in aolserver4-nsimap (universe) "Rebuild for libc-client2006j2 -> libc-client2007 transition." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192415
<ubotu> New bug: #192416 in megahal (universe) "Please sync megahal 9.1.1a-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192416
<ubotu> New bug: #192413 in meta-kde4 (universe) "kde4 dual head - both desktops on single screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192413
<ubotu> New bug: #192414 in synaptic (main) "openoffice.org hypen problem w/installing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192414
<herzi> where do I report bugs against the live cd?
<greg-g> herzi: what is the problem?
<herzi> missing package
<herzi> wacom-tools
<greg-g> herzi: is it a dependency of something else? (I'm not very famililar with wacom)
<herzi> no
<greg-g> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wacom-tools/+filebug
<herzi> I fear people won't see it there
<herzi> so there's no "meta-package" for the live-cd?
<greg-g> herzi: not that I know of
<ubotu> New bug: #192422 in gnome-panel (main) ""Assistive Technology" is the only submenu under "Universal Accses"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192422
<ubotu> New bug: #192423 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Strange rendering behaviour " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192423
<ubotu> New bug: #192424 in haskell-hsh (universe) "Please sync haskell-hsh 1.2.5.0 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192424
<ubotu> New bug: #192428 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk is less than helpful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192428
<ubotu> New bug: #192430 in ubuntu "Sound prefences references ESD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192430
<ubotu> New bug: #192431 in binkd (universe) "Should not depend on update-inetd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192431
<ubotu> New bug: #192432 in kdepim (main) "kontact crashes (on kmail)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192432
<ubotu> New bug: #192435 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "ES1370/1 drivers for VMware sound not included" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192435
<ubotu> New bug: #192437 in bidentd (universe) "Should not depend on update-inetd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192437
<ubotu> New bug: #192439 in open-vm-tools (universe) "vmhgfs mounting not enabled after install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192439
<ubotu> New bug: #192441 in ubuntu "Examples folder has files Hardy Ubuntu can't play" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192441
<ubotu> New bug: #192442 in brightside (universe) "brightside only knows about gnome-screensaver, ignores xscreensaver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192442
<ubotu> New bug: #192443 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Removing a user does not remove its main group" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192443
<ubotu> New bug: #192444 in open-vm-tools (universe) "VMware Fusion gives error message when open-vm-tools installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192444
<ubotu> New bug: #192446 in gnome-utils (main) "[Hardy] gnome-search-tool crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192446
<ubotu> New bug: #192447 in haskell-anydbm (universe) "Please sync haskell-anydbm 1.0.5.0 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192447
<ubotu> New bug: #192445 in pandoc (universe) "Please sync pandoc 0.46+2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192445
<Kirrus> seems launchpad is a little stressed atm... its quite sluggish...
<cowbud> is there an easy way to install debug symbols for all the libraries I have installed?
<ubotu> New bug: #192457 in nautilus (main) "[hardy] nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192457
<ubotu> New bug: #192459 in qca2 (universe) "Please sync qca2 2.0.0-4 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192459
<ubotu> New bug: #192456 in ubuntu "KDE4 makes my other ttys disappear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192456
<ubotu> New bug: #192458 in evince (main) "evince crash when trying to save a copy to a directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192458
<ubotu> New bug: #192461 in firefox-3.0 (main) "terminating high load with much places" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192461
<ubotu> New bug: #192462 in ubuntu "External USB HD does not mount, after an USB flash drive was mounted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192462
<ubotu> New bug: #192464 in ubuntu "Low network performance with RTL8111/8168B using r8169 module" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192464
<james_w> cowbud: there was a script posted to a mailing list or blog that would do it for all dependencies of a specific package, you could perhaps adapt that if you could find it.
<james_w> cowbud: sorry I can't be more precise.
<ubotu> New bug: #192465 in compiz (main) "8.04 compiz crashes after upgrad 2.6.24-8-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192465
<cowbud> james_w: thats fine thanks for the info
<ubotu> New bug: #192460 in compiz (main) "Ubuntu 8.04 alpha 4; compiz crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192460
<ubotu> New bug: #192466 in ubuntu "hp dv6000 (dv6544eo amd64) screen dims/fades out and become unresponsive after logging in to kde - dimout remains after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192466
<ubotu> New bug: #192468 in ubuntu "apci" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192468
<ubotu> New bug: #192469 in nautilus (main) "[hardy] nautilus crash with Segmentation fault right clicking on Properties of an image file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192469
<ubotu> New bug: #192470 in ubuntu "apci" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192470
<ubotu> New bug: #192471 in gparted (main) "Copy & Pasted partition inherits an identical UUID" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192471
<ubotu> New bug: #192472 in linux (main) "8.04 skype; ekiga, ALSA crashes after upgrad 2.6.24-7-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192472
<ubotu> New bug: #192475 in language-support-writing-en (universe) "Depends: openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us but it is not installed " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192475
<ubotu> New bug: #192477 in hal (main) "[Hardy] Volume names appears untranslated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192477
<ubotu> New bug: #192483 in cron (main) "updatedb running when running ubuntu from the live cd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192483
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Next Hug Day - Feb 19 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<ubotu> New bug: #192485 in ubuntu "mose left key doesnt work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192485
<ubotu> New bug: #192487 in ubuntu "strange "copy" behaviour in gnome-nettool" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192487
<wolfger> I'm confused as to why Bug #40866 has been marked invalid.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 40866 in gnome-control-center "[dapper] Cannot use the 'Super_L' key for shortcuts" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/40866
 * Kirrus looks
<ubotu> New bug: #192489 in kdenetwork-kde4 (universe) "[KDE4] kopete-kde4 asks for access to kwallet but does not use it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192489
<Kirrus> wolfger, its a duplicate
<wolfger> Kirrus: then it should be marked as duplicate, not invalid, yes?
<Kirrus> Sebastian has a tendancy to not search for the origional bug if he doesn't have time, but knows its already in the system
<Kirrus> wolfger, I will tend to always mark as dup, but he doesn't.. then he triages a lot more bugs than me!
<greg-g> you can mark a bug as duplicate without assigning the orignal bug.
<greg-g> Kirrus: I can't find the original.. can you?
<Kirrus> I wonder why he didn't then.. his comment means it is definatly a dup
<Kirrus> now you're asking!
 * Kirrus looks
<Kirrus> Gah! Launchpad is SLOW today :(
 * greg-g gets more coffee, that'll speed things up
<thekorn> bdmurray, I don't know if you are around today, but I just did some uploads to the bughelper-dev team PPA (https://edge.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/+archive)
<Kirrus> Bug #54024 might be close
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 54024 in xkeyboard-config "WIN key <SUPER_L> should be mapped to Applications menu" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/54024
<wolfger> Kirrus: nah. That bug is "super should be mapped", this bug is "can't map"
<bdmurray> thekorn: great!  I made a change to bughelper and bugnumbers to make it run on dapper yesterday or today
<thekorn> bdmurray, yeah, I have seen this, thanks
<wolfger> Kirrus: greg-g: I just looked at the other bug that was marked as a dupe of this bug (before I marked one as dupe), and that was marked by Sebastien...
<wolfger> So is it possible he was thinking this bug was a dupe of itself?
<Kirrus> wolfger, no, I can't find the original bug... don't think so.. possible... but unlikely.. is he online?
<Kirrus> no would be the answer to that question...
<Kirrus> might be worth dropping him an email wolfger, say you've looked for and can't find the dup...
<wolfger> sure, I'll do that
<Kirrus> right.. time to try new xorg config bbs
<ubotu> New bug: #192493 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG stops working when switching to kernel 2.6.24 on lenovo x60 after upgrade from gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192493
<ubotu> New bug: #192496 in compiz (main) "Brightness OSD graphics need improvement" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192496
<ubotu> New bug: #192497 in lha (multiverse) "Please sync lha 1.14i-10.3 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192497
<ubotu> New bug: #192498 in firefox (main) "firefox 3.0 renders monospace font proportionally" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192498
<ubotu> New bug: #192501 in haskell-configfile (universe) "Please sync haskell-configfile 1.0.4.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192501
<ubotu> New bug: #192502 in bluetooth-alsa (universe) "bluetooth audio skips, cuts out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192502
<ubotu> New bug: #192503 in synaptic (main) "update install error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192503
<ubotu> New bug: #192504 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in PyEval_EvalFrameEx()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192504
<ubotu> New bug: #192505 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Where's my home button?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192505
<ubotu> New bug: #192507 in langpack-locales (main) "en_AU locale: first day of week incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192507
<ubotu> New bug: #192508 in ubuntu "mouse keys turns on randomly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192508
<ubotu> New bug: #192509 in haskell-hsql (universe) "Please sync haskell-hsql 1.7-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192509
<maikeru> evening :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #192510 in f-spot (main) "F-spot still depends on gnome-vfs to burn cds and fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192510
<ubotu> New bug: #192512 in srcinst (universe) "Please sync srcinst 0.8.10 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192512
<ubotu> New bug: #192513 in thunderbird (main) "no hyperlink works when in Thunderbird" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192513
<ubotu> New bug: #192514 in lhs2tex (universe) "Please sync lhs2tex 1.13~pre3-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192514
<ubotu> New bug: #192517 in memtest86+ (main) "Please sync memtest86+-2.00 from upstream" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192517
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-17
<ubotu> New bug: #192518 in gpredict (universe) "Ought to use system goocanvas" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192518
<ubotu> New bug: #192520 in update-manager (main) "Sysytem update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192520
<ubotu> New bug: #192525 in bitlbee (universe) "Should not depend on update-inetd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192525
<ubotu> New bug: #192526 in cpu (universe) "Please sync cpu 1.4.3-9.1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192526
<ubotu> New bug: #192531 in gnome-power-manager (main) "hibernation crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192531
<ubotu> New bug: #161116 in gnome-terminal "bizarre extra matching of TLD on mailto: URLs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161116
<ubotu> New bug: #192529 in firefox (main) "Overlayed Text in Panel" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192529
<ubotu> New bug: #192533 in ubuntu "could not install 7.10 or 8.04 onto SATA RAID" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192533
<ubotu> New bug: #192535 in usplash-theme-ubuntustudio (universe) "FF: General exception for Ubuntustudio packages." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192535
<ubotu> New bug: #192528 in gtkmm2.4 (main) "compile fails with -static" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192528
<ubotu> New bug: #192530 in sugar (universe) "[Hardy] sugar-activities is broken while installing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192530
<ubotu> New bug: #192527 in ubuntu "hardy sets background for the virtual, not for the physical screen(s)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192527
<ubotu> New bug: #192541 in openoffice.org (main) "OOWriter Unable to Import Image by URL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192541
<ubotu> New bug: #192542 in totem (main) "right-clicking DVD - open with movie player fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192542
<ubotu> New bug: #192543 in gimp-plugin-registry (universe) "Please include CMYK support plugin (separate+) into gimp-plugin-registry package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192543
<ubotu> New bug: #192545 in compiz (main) "[Hardy] Segfault in XGetXCBConnection when starting compiz.real" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192545
<ubotu> New bug: #192548 in rhythmbox (main) ""Data flow error" after streaming for a long time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192548
<ubotu> New bug: #84666 in kubuntu-docs "https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html has incorrect instructions for nvidia configuration." [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/84666
<ubotu> New bug: #192537 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192537
<ubotu> New bug: #130887 in gimp (main) "gimp-remote-2.3 crashed with signal 5" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130887
<ubotu> New bug: #146652 in gimp (main) "gimp-2.4 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146652
<ubotu> New bug: #149313 in gimp (main) "gimp-2.4 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149313
<ubotu> New bug: #192550 in ubuntu "glxgears image split across screen in hardy 64-bit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192550
<ubotu> New bug: #192551 in freetype (main) "[hardy] slight font hinting mode incorrectly renders: fi, fl, ff" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192551
<ubotu> New bug: #192552 in udev (main) "udev: typo in rdma_ucm rules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192552
<ubotu> New bug: #192553 in gnome-panel (main) "unresponsive applications -- they turn gray" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192553
<ubotu> New bug: #192554 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in pidgin_whiteboard_draw_brush_line()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192554
<ubotu> New bug: #192555 in ubuntu "Googleearth gives error on starting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192555
<ubotu> New bug: #192559 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "alsa update breaks kernel ABI" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192559
<ubotu> New bug: #192560 in backupninja (universe) "Don't run when off AC power" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192560
<ubotu> New bug: #192562 in ubuntu "wine 0.9.55 segfaults on Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192562
<ubotu> New bug: #192563 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192563
<ubotu> New bug: #192564 in kdebase (main) "cant change screen resolution in kcontrol" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192564
<ubotu> New bug: #192565 in ubuntu "double click in user settings breaks mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192565
<ubotu> New bug: #192566 in dhcp3 (main) "dhclient updates resolv.conf behind network-manager's back" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192566
<ubotu> New bug: #192567 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic crashes with bus error (core dumped)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192567
<ubotu> New bug: #192568 in ubuntu "iphone / ipod touch support without jailbroken." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192568
<ubotu> New bug: #192570 in brasero (main) "brasero main window text error (lang=hu)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192570
<ubotu> New bug: #192571 in hotkey-setup (main) "No support for fujitsu-siemens Amilo Pa2548" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192571
<ubotu> New bug: #192573 in openal (main) "OpenAL plays all sounds fragmentary. Ubunut 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192573
<ubotu> New bug: #192574 in nautilus (main) "simple crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192574
<ubotu> New bug: #192578 in synaptic (main) "'E:The package lexmark-z700-cups-driver needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192578
<ubotu> New bug: #192576 in ubuntu "macbook touchpad two finger not working in Gutsy+PPA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192576
<ubotu> New bug: #192579 in gnome-system-tools (main) "shares-admin sometimes doesnt synch with smb.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192579
<ubotu> New bug: #192581 in avahi (main) "[gutsy] avahi goes berserk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192581
<motoplux> hi all
<motoplux> when someone report more then one bug in a report what I should do?
<motoplux> and furthermore two of the reported bugs are duplicated ones
<ubotu> New bug: #192584 in ov51x-jpeg (universe) "Upgrade to version 1.5.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192584
<ubotu> New bug: #192585 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Unable to mount root fs: Device or resource busy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192585
<ubotu> New bug: #192589 in evolution (main) "Evolution 2.12.1 crashes when creating new folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192589
<ubotu> New bug: #192591 in telepathy-stream-engine (universe) "Please sync telepathy-stream-engine 0.4.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192591
<ubotu> New bug: #192590 in graphviz (main) "dotty hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192590
<ubotu> New bug: #192592 in binutils-avr (universe) "Please sync binutils-avr 2.18-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192592
<Iulian> Hey
<ubotu> New bug: #192593 in likewise-open (universe) "unable to change user password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192593
<ubotu> New bug: #192595 in totem (main) "totem playing mov file, sound too fast" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192595
<ubotu> New bug: #192597 in likewise-open (universe) "ntpdate suggestion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192597
<ubotu> New bug: #192594 in likewise-open (universe) "unplug - plug again network cable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192594
<ubotu> New bug: #192598 in likewise-open (universe) "username format during login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192598
<ubotu> New bug: #192599 in likewise-open (universe) "GDM support for domain choice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192599
<ubotu> New bug: #192602 in gnome-panel (main) "Flash bug " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192602
<ubotu> New bug: #192603 in linux (main) "ALSA kernel Oops (snd_pcm) with 2.6.24-7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192603
<ubotu> New bug: #192604 in firefox-3.0 (main) "non-standard right-click menu behaviour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192604
<ubotu> New bug: #192605 in virt-manager (universe) "virt-manager does not detect bridge br0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192605
<ubotu> New bug: #192606 in firefox-3.0 (main) "use standard colours in URL bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192606
<ubotu> New bug: #192608 in tiemu (multiverse) "Merge tiemu 2.00-4 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192608
<ubotu> New bug: #192607 in beryl-core (universe) "aa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192607
<ubotu> New bug: #192612 in ubuntu "Cannot edit emoticon themes in Kopete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192612
<ubotu> New bug: #192611 in debian-installer (main) "Cannot manually partition a new hard disk in installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192611
<ubotu> New bug: #192614 in ristretto (universe) "New upstream release (0.0.17)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192614
<ubotu> New bug: #192620 in wine (universe) "wine Segmentation fault " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192620
<ubotu> New bug: #192622 in kdesudo (main) "[Feature Freeze Exception]New upstream release (kde4 port)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192622
<ubotu> New bug: #192623 in hal (main) ""Hardware Information" (hal-device-manager) crashes when started" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192623
<ubotu> New bug: #192624 in rhythmbox (main) ""Segmentation fault" in rhythmbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192624
<ubotu> New bug: #183039 in tiemu (multiverse) "tiemu window shrinks until smallest window size is achieved" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183039
<ubotu> New bug: #192626 in qemu (universe) "guest fs corruption during heavy I/O in guest" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192626
<ubotu> New bug: #192628 in bug-buddy (main) "libgnomebreakpad.so missing in bug-buddy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192628
<ubotu> New bug: #192629 in gvfs (main) "[hardy] Cannot send files to thrascan from a vfat partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192629
<ubotu> New bug: #192631 in human-gtk-theme (main) "Human theme and notebook controls in Firefox 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192631
<ubotu> New bug: #192633 in ubuntu "Ubuntu boots but won't load terminal command line" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192633
<ubotu> New bug: #192635 in cuyo (universe) "Please merge cuyo (2.~-1.1-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192635
<ubotu> New bug: #192637 in gnome-vfs-obexftp (main) "[hardy] nautilus doesn't have obex support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192637
<ubotu> New bug: #192638 in gnome-vfs-obexftp (main) "[hardy] compiz can't start after 2008-02-15 updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192638
<davmor2> Hi guys can you help please.  I'm confused as to why this is listed as wish list when it is a regression?  bug 192510
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192510 in f-spot "F-spot still depends on gnome-vfs to burn cds and fails" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192510
<james_w> davmor2: I'm not sure. Perhaps you should make that comment in the bug report.
<davmor2> okay cool just thought I'd ask :)
<ubotu> New bug: #192640 in ubuntu "update-manager error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192640
<ubotu> New bug: #192641 in gdebi (main) "Gdebi-gtk cannot use proxy with authentication" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192641
<ubotu> New bug: #192642 in ubuntu "cannot configure my printers + keybord not properly configured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192642
<ubotu> New bug: #192643 in dnsmasq (universe) "dnsmasq with enable-dbus doesn't work properly with NetworkManager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192643
<ubotu> New bug: #192645 in network-manager-vpnc (universe) "Add, not replace current DNS, when doing network routing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192645
<ubotu> New bug: #192647 in language-pack-cs (main) "nové návrhy na překlad šablony Games v ubuntu-docs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192647
<ubotu> New bug: #192648 in opera (partner) "opera refuses keyboard input in gutsy (SCIM related?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192648
<ubotu> New bug: #192649 in wmnet (universe) "Merge wmnet 1.05-15 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192649
<ubotu> New bug: #192650 in cupsys (main) "Cupsys fails to update when using Ubuntu on a USB Stick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192650
<ubotu> New bug: #192651 in sudo (main) "hardy sudo path is always reset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192651
<ubotu> New bug: #192653 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox 3 session restore and undo closed tab missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192653
<ubotu> New bug: #192654 in gnome-panel (main) "had two Firefox windows open. Right clicked on one and choose "move to workspace right"  I cannot even get to the desktop to the right" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192654
<ubotu> New bug: #192655 in openoffice.org (main) "Open office splash binary lockup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192655
<ubotu> New bug: #192656 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "I can't uninstall a packet with synaptic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192656
<ubotu> New bug: #192658 in language-support-writing-en (universe) "Should recommend packages, not depend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192658
<ubotu> New bug: #192659 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy always starts in the system tray on reboot without being asked to" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192659
<ubotu> New bug: #192664 in ming (universe) "sync with new upstream release ming Ming 0.4.0.beta5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192664
<ubotu> New bug: #192665 in evolution (main) "[hardy] Evolution crashes on startup with Segmentation fault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192665
<ubotu> New bug: #192666 in gnome-screensaver (main) "impossible to unlock screen after locked by idle timeout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192666
<ubotu> New bug: #192669 in alsa-utils (main) "Amixer mutes, but cannot unmute sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192669
<ubotu> New bug: #192670 in ubuntu-wallpapers (main) "New wallpaper has transparent border" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192670
<ubotu> New bug: #129789 in openssh "sshd seems to be run multiple times at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129789
<ubotu> New bug: #162201 in linux "shutdown power off ethernet disabling WOL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162201
<ubotu> New bug: #192668 in bluez-utils (main) "imprecision in hciconfig manpage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192668
<ubotu> New bug: #192671 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192671
<ubotu> New bug: #192674 in ubuntu "Failed to initialize the GLX module in kernel 2.6.24-8-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192674
<ubotu> New bug: #192676 in ubuntu "ALC 883 redirect audio wrongly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192676
<ubotu> New bug: #192677 in linux (main) "hardy kernel config does not allow powernowd scaling (powerpc)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192677
<ubotu> New bug: #192683 in gnome-terminal (main) "error installing package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192683
<ubotu> New bug: #192682 in gnome-terminal (main) "Please bring the option to set non-blinking cursor back." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192682
<ubotu> New bug: #192681 in policykit-gnome (main) ""Authenticate" button sensitive even when no user is selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192681
<ubotu> New bug: #192684 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "metacity color doesn't change (after you change the gtk2 engine) until you logout and log  back in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192684
<ubotu> New bug: #192685 in ubiquity (main) "Installer should have a "reboot when done" checkbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192685
<ubotu> New bug: #192686 in firefox-3.0 (main) "release 8, latest. Open office part not load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192686
<ubotu> New bug: #192687 in bld (universe) "Please sync bld 0.3.2-3.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192687
<ubotu> New bug: #192688 in emesene (universe) "Version numbering" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192688
<ubotu> New bug: #192689 in update-manager (main) "Error during update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192689
<Iulian> james_w: Is freecontrib.org an official repo?
<james_w> Iulian: I don't think so.
<james_w> hmm, maybe I was too quick off the mark and it's a mirror.
<Iulian> james_w: I don't know but I'm still looking to find the answer. I've set the status to Invalid for that bug.
<james_w> it doesn't have the normal main/restricted/... split at least.
<Iulian> Indeed
<james_w> and it's still not really a bug in update-manager, even if it was archive.ubuntu.com
<james_w> freecontrib.org redirects to http://blog.freecontrib.org/ which still works.
<ubotu> New bug: #192691 in totem (main) "usubility bug: searches 2 times for a codec" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192691
<james_w> http://blog.freecontrib.org/index.php/2006/07/23/26-nouveau-mainteneur-de-ubuntu-plf
 * Iulian is looking
<james_w> mr_pouit: ping
<Iulian> It seems that mr_pouit is having access.
<ubotu> New bug: #192692 in language-pack-cs (main) "nové návrhy na překlad šablony Windows v ubuntu-docs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192692
<ubotu> New bug: #192693 in gnome-orca (main) "Orca settings different from last cession- and hiding acces to taskbar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192693
<ubotu> New bug: #192700 in rhythmbox (main) "podcast download fails to retreive entire file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192700
<ubotu> New bug: #192704 in ubuntu "Ubuntu Server 7.10 - rezise ntfs 0% no visualisation loading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192704
<ubotu> New bug: #192706 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Bitmeter" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192706
<ubotu> New bug: #192710 in epiphany (universe) "pop-up dialogs do not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192710
<ubotu> New bug: #192712 in gnome-panel (main) "It wont let me use the amsn it just stays blank what shall i do?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192712
<pochu> That doesn't look like a bug report...
<Iulian> Which one?
<Iulian> Ohh, the last one?
<pochu> yeah
<pochu> (just reading the title...)
<Iulian> Yes, you're right. I will convert it to a question.
<pochu> cool
 * pochu hugs Iulian
<Iulian> :-)
<Iulian> Well, I have to go now, I have some classes in the morning.
<Iulian> Good night.
<pochu> 'night Iulian
<ubotu> New bug: #192714 in firefox (main) "Firefox 3.0b3 looks terrible (dup-of: 191791)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192714
<ubotu> New bug: #192716 in gnome-panel (main) "Werkbladwisselaar" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192716
<ubotu> New bug: #192717 in foomatic-filters (main) "Doesn't force the media option as -sPAPERSIZE for gs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192717
<ubotu> New bug: #192722 in pidgin (main) "avatar crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192722
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #192729 in kdegraphics (main) "kpdf one page printing with duplex on prints second copy on backside of page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192729
<ubotu> New bug: #192732 in ubuntu "whatever driver is included for the Nexxtech N4PUDH USB hub, it doesn't seem to be working with it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192732
<ubotu> New bug: #192734 in ubuntu "lsof got can't stat() tmpfs file system errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192734
<ubotu> New bug: #192735 in pulseaudio (main) "mpd no access to soundcard using pulseaudio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192735
<ubotu> New bug: #192736 in gdm (main) "xserver logs overwritten preventing debugging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192736
<ubotu> New bug: #192737 in ubuntu "Wine doesn't run anything" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192737
<ubotu> New bug: #192743 in bzr-svn (universe) "bzr-svn is irritating when in a (non-svn) subdirectory of an svn working tree" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192743
<ubotu> New bug: #192745 in net-snmp (main) "Net-SNMP tries to read the obsolete /etc/sensors.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192745
<ubotu> New bug: #192746 in ubuntu "HP Pavilion Entertainment PC / No Sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192746
<ubotu> New bug: #192747 in epiphany-browser (main) "image scaling broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192747
<ubotu> New bug: #192748 in nautilus (main) "nautilus recusant opening directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192748
<ubotu> New bug: #192754 in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (main) "package compiz-fusion-plugins-extra 0.6.99+git20071127-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/compiz/3d.xml', which is also in package compiz-fusion-plugins-unofficial" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192754
<ubotu> New bug: #192755 in ubuntu "Fan does not work on ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192755
<ubotu> New bug: #192757 in sawfish (universe) "00menu.jl causes error at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192757
<ubotu> New bug: #192758 in totem (main) "[Hardy] Totem 2.21.93 doesn't play  the rmvb video - codec missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192758
<ubotu> New bug: #192759 in ubuntu "kde resume from suspend & resume.d scripts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192759
<Makdaam> hello, what's the package name of the Xfcemenu->System->Networking app?
<Makdaam> it has a location combo on top + some tabs like "Connections", "General", "DNS", and "Hosts" in the general area, might be the same app as in gnome
<ubotu> New bug: #192761 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Java JVM 6 Swing Crashes " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192761
<ubotu> New bug: #192762 in ubuntu "Marvel 88E8053 card worked with sky2 stoped working after update of kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192762
<ubotu> New bug: #192763 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic can't sort package names backwards" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192763
<ubotu> New bug: #192764 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashes with anything to do with /home/user/Desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192764
<ubotu> New bug: #192765 in linux (main) "ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available (wifi)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192765
<persia> Makdaam: You can find the relevant .desktop file with grep <menu item name> /usr/share/applications/* and then find the package for that .desktop file with dpkg -S /usr/share/applications/<desktop file>
<Makdaam> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #192773 in ubuntu "Sony Vaio Backlight" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192773
<ubotu> New bug: #192774 in avidemux (multiverse) "Avidemux 2.4.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192774
<ubotu> New bug: #192776 in ubuntu "la disposizione della tastiera italiana non corrisponde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192776
<ubotu> New bug: #192777 in ubuntu "Upgrade tool error commiting packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192777
<ubotu> New bug: #192778 in human-gtk-theme (main) "Form buttons in Firefox 3 should have transparent corners" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192778
<ubotu> New bug: #192780 in gimp-normalmap (universe) "package gimp-normalmap None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/gimp-normalmap.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/normalmap', which is also in package gimp-plugin-registry" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192780
<ubotu> New bug: #192781 in amule (universe) "amule can't handle large files (4GB or more)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192781
<ubotu> New bug: #192782 in pidgin (main) "Bad conecting to IRC channel by pidgin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192782
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-09
<jsmidt> How do you mark a bug triaged?  Do you have to be a member of a certain team?
<jsmidt> If so, how can I get someone to mark it triaged for me?
<jsmidt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcalctool/+bug/327019
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327019 in gcalctool "Tan(90°)=-8,618206661e+214" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<andresmujica> yes, u need bugcontrol
<jsmidt> andresmujica, thanks.
<hggdh> jsmidt, I added the upstream bug watch, and marked as triaged. Thank you for your help
<jsmidt> hggdh, thanks,
<jsmidt> Could somebody close this bug report, it isn't really a bug:
<jsmidt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/326997
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 326997 in ubuntu "Good News - Jaunty Alpha4 doesn't 'hang' any more" [Undecided,Invalid]
<danbhfive> isnt it already closed?
<maco> looks like it...
<d-b> hi how do i mark a bug as closed / fixed ?
<d-b> nm
<maco> d-b: fixed is Fix Released
<maco> i think only bug control can mark that status though, so if youre not in it, ask us here
<d-b> maco: ok then can you mark another bug for me ?
<maco> yeah
<d-b> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/195798
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 195798 in nautilus "Nautilus: Impossible to change case of filename/extension in Windows Share" [Low,Triaged]
<d-b> in debian experimental and upstream (samba) a patch has been issued so that the client handling is done properly. i have not tested it yet.
<d-b> however, i think this bug should gain a higher level than unknown... perhaps ?
<maco> oh we dont set that
<maco> that is automatically pulled from the upstream bugtrackers
<maco> for ubuntu it is set to Low
<d-b> ok.
<maco> if it says Unknown it means debian hasn't set an importance level
<d-b> maco: um.. its assigned no ?'important'
<d-b> "Severity: important"
<d-b> in samba is "normal"
<d-b> perhaps it takes some time to get the info
<maco> it can take up to 24hr
<maco> its also possible that launchpad doesnt know quite how to map their importance to its importance
<maco> ex: when debian archives a bug it could be one of two things A) it's fixed B) they gave up
<maco> we use Fix Released and Invalid
<maco> they just use Archived
<maco> so all of their Fix Released and It's Old And Reporter Has Gone Ghost So Nevermind are both shown as "Fix Released" in LP
<d-b> you are effenber0x0 right ?
<d-b> sorry misread it
<jsmidt> Isn't there a way to set the status of a bug to needs more info?
<jmarsden> jsmidt: Incomplete
<jsmidt> jmarsden, thanks.
<jmarsden> np
<dholbach> good morning
<jsmidt> dholbach, your harvest updates on fedora patches?
<jsmidt> Anyway it could update on other distros like opensuse and maybe upstream pateches as they come in?
<jsmidt> Sorry, I worded things wierd: can you get patch updates from other distros and upstream with harvest?
<dholbach> jsmidt: everybody can write a script that generates a .csv file from something and get it added to harvest :)
<dholbach> jsmidt: that's the nice thing about harvest
<dholbach> I have no plans at the moment to write any script, but improve harvest itself - I'm a bit busy with all kinds of stuff right now
<jsmidt> Yeah, I'm sure it would be work.  But in principle it could be done?
<jsmidt> Is there an easy way to find where I would get new patch info from opensuse?
<dholbach> I have no idea how opensuse does their patch thing
<jsmidt> Or some bugzilla based upstream project?
<jsmidt> Okay
<jsmidt> dholbach, good news! I found it: http://tmp.vuntz.net/opensuse-packages/patch.py
<jsmidt> Now I just need to figure out how to get a script to update with new patches as they come in.
<Ryan52> bug 310250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310250 in ltsp "ltsp-client: attempted to send on closed socket" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310250
<Ryan52> why doesn't ubottu respond in private message?
<Ryan52> it's sooooo much faster to ask ubottu for the full link to a bug report than to manually type it, or to notice that the emails LP sends out have a link in the footer. :P
<d-b> um just a question https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apachetop/+bug/294599 shows a apachetop debdiff is there something else required (just out of interested) before it is commited (just watching / wanting to know)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 294599 in apachetop "*** buffer overflow detected ***: apachetop terminated" [Unknown,Fix released]
<Hobbsee> d-b: yes, ubuntu-universe-sponsors needs to be subscribed, which i've just done
<d-b> Hobbsee: i'm trying to use the patch (as i would like to run said software) but i can't build !
<d-b> (even without patch)
<maco> using autotools stuff or pbuilder?
<d-b> ./configure ... and make atm
<maco> maybe there's magic in the packaging?
<maco> try building the actual package
 * Hobbsee notes the config.* stuff should be removed from that diff, too
 * Hobbsee also notes that should be sent to debian.
 * d-b Hobbsee me tests
<d-b> its probably going to work due to the compile tho (on debian)
<d-b> yeah it works.
<d-b> apachetop isn't hardened in debian lenny.
<Ryan52> d-b, don't bother trying to manually compile.
<d-b> Ryan52: i gave up ^^ sure but i can't use his patch using just the patch file and p1 ^^
<Ryan52> Hobbsee, and the other changes should use a patch management system.
<d-b> Ryan52: i meant -> i can compile the original from ubuntu using apt-get -b source apachetop but i can't get his patch to work (if i apt-get source it and then do dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b
<Ryan52> ah, ok.
<d-b> um. same result on using hardening wrapper on debian (crash) what kind of a bug would i submit tho ?
<Ryan52> does Ubuntu's package use hardening wrapper?
<d-b> Ryan52: yeah by default you guys seem to use it.
<d-b> (at least for this)
<Ryan52> there's no debdiff between debian and ubuntu...they're the same.
<d-b> Ryan52: no i meant your compile options
<Ryan52> did Ubuntu do a distro wide rebuild with hardening-wrapper on or something? 0.o
<d-b> Ryan52: apparently ?....
<Ryan52> o noez.
<d-b> rofl.
<d-b> ok i submited bug to debian.
<Ryan52> d-b, that bug you reported in Debian is actually different than what you made it seem to be :)
<Ryan52> the bug isn't that apachetop doesn't work with hardening-wrapper.
<Ryan52> that's just a side affect of the real bug, which is a that it has a buffer overflow problem.
<Ryan52> (I think)
<d-b> Ryan52: oh yeah sure. i admit that -> my brain is dead atm.
<d-b> the bug is that the limit is to low and set to 128 instead of something more meaningful as i understand it
<Ryan52> ya.
<Ryan52> well, sort of.
<d-b> oh ?
<d-b> i got my understanding from the diff at https://bugzilla.redhat.com/attachment.cgi?id=309968&action=diff
<Ryan52> ah, ok.
<d-b> btw is this package actually maintained ? last release was 2005...
<Ryan52> and last upload to Debian was 2008-07-03. so ya, in Debian it is. and therefor Ubuntu, too.
<danage> asac: re: bug 286859 i don't have the card anymore. but i have a different card in my new thinkpad that doesn't work at all to which i'll give you debug output once i get around to it. sorry for delaying this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286859 in network-manager "[0.7] [3G] "PIN secret invalid" even though PIN is correct" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286859
<d-b> Ryan52: i meant upstream...
<asac> danage: thanks
<Ryan52> d-b, ya.
<d-b> its the tickets are full of spam and the source not changed in 3 years
<d-b> its just that*
<Ryan52> o
<danage> asac: i'll file a separate bug about it
<asac> danage: ok. please subscribe me so the bugmail gets in high-prio mailbo
<asac> x
<danage> asac: will do, thanks
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: ping
<bddebian> Boo
<savvas> would you consider this a wishlist bug or a brainstorm idea? Bug #319146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319146 in update-manager "When a release reaches End-of-Life, update manager should show EoL status and provide a link with working procedures and more information." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319146
<mvo> savvas: a good idea, would you be interessted in writing a wiki page that we can link to?
<mvo> savvas: or a text document maybe?
<savvas> mvo: should I take the bug description and wiki-fy it? I've made the bug report really detailed :) What should I include for a wiki page and.. which title to use?
<mvo> savvas: there is already support in update-manager to show a dialog that the distro is no longer supported, I was thinking that it should come up with a link in addtion to explain about why it is end-of-life, what this means and how to upgrade
<mangilimic> savvas: I was wondering whether is it possible to change the status of your bug report to confirmed?
<mvo> savvas: the goal is of course to make sure the regular method of upgrades works again, the fact that it does not currently is a bug :/
<charlie-tca> mangilimic: it is possible, but the reporter should never confirm his own bugs
<savvas> mangilimic: hey! :) since mvo is the developer of update-manager, I think we have the green light to set it back to confirmed :)
<mvo> savvas: yeah, I think that is fine, I need to look into the details and will comment on them, please prod me if I haven't done that by tomorrow :)
<savvas> mvo: I see what you mean, a page explaining the end-of-life status and possible solutions, I'll get right on to a simple text document, I'll attach it as a comment on that bug report!
<mangilimic> charlie-tca: thank you for this hint. So it was better to ask mvo instead of savvas! I apologize.
<charlie-tca> np, Go ahead and confirm it.
<savvas> mangilimic: set it to confirmed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/319146/+editstatus
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 319146 in update-manager "When a release reaches End-of-Life, update manager should show EoL status and provide a link with working procedures and more information." [Undecided,Invalid]
<mvo> thanks savvas and mangilimic
<mangilimic> savvas: thank you! :)
<mangilimic> mvo: you are welcome
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: did you need something earlier when you pinged?
<BUGabundo> yeah ogasawara
<BUGabundo> 2 things
<Elbrus> james_w: ping. Can you help me with bug 304249 (I like to get the fix in Jaunty before feature freeze.)
<BUGabundo> one should be quick
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304249 in winff "[jaunty] Presets should be updated because the ffmpeg version in Ubuntu is newer than in Debian" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304249
<BUGabundo> right side (2) usb ports the mouse is slugish
<james_w> Elbrus: sure, sorry I haven't got round to sponsoring it
<BUGabundo> works ok on the left side ports ogasawara
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: bug # for that?
<BUGabundo> old bug already happened from time to time on ibex, new on jaunty
<BUGabundo> not yet
<BUGabundo> wanted to know what I needed
<BUGabundo> haven't restarted yet, just to be sure I had all logs
<Elbrus> james_w: I think the change is rather small now (with the latest version)
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: when you file, attach lsusb info, also dmesg output for when it's working and when it's sluggish might be interesting
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: then of course the usual, lspci -vnvn info and kernel version
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: have you tested any other usb devices with those ports?
<BUGabundo> 2nd bug: hibernate/suspend/resume
<BUGabundo> suspend broken for long time, hibernate was working REALLY well up until last week
<BUGabundo> really fast resume (less then 25 secs)
<BUGabundo> now broken...
<BUGabundo> will not resume
<BUGabundo> colenting data for bug 1
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: is this on Jaunty?
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<BUGabundo> jaunty
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.28-6-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 30 15:35:08 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: just curious if apports detect the failure to resume?  if so, it should file a bug automatically for you
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: and I assume if you boot into the previous kernel it's back to normal?
<BUGabundo> doesn't detect
<BUGabundo> I have to force poweroff or alt-sysreq REISUB
<BUGabundo> screen is blanck
<BUGabundo> changing to TTys does nothing ogasawara
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: when you file the bug (if you haven't already) definitely not the most recent version of the kernel where this was working and the version which caused the regression
<ogasawara> s/not/note/
<maco> ogasawara: is it too late in the dev cycle to request that an out-of-tree driver be merged?
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/327253
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327253 in linux "mouse is slugish on some usb ports" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> adding rest of logs
<BUGabundo> it was OK with -6 too
<ogasawara> maco:  might still be able to make it - if you can, file a bug with the request
<BUGabundo> but now doesn't work
<ogasawara> BUGabundo:  so it wasn't a kernel update which broke it?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: -5  and -4 already had resume from suspend not working
<BUGabundo> and 50% for resume from hibernation
<BUGabundo> one week and half ago resume from hibernate was 200% nice ... really fast resume
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: with -6 correct
<BUGabundo> when it reached desktop, no more disk usage, so it was perfect in every sense
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.28-6-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 30 15:35:08 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BUGabundo> this one... more or less any extra update for -6
<BUGabundo> all logs filed to bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/327253
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327253 in linux "mouse is slugish on some usb ports" [Undecided,New]
<Elbrus> james_w: do you think it needs work from my side, or do I just have to wait till you have time to look at it?
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: done... now for resume
<maco> ogasawara: for bug 215604 there's a driver now that works for photo mode and is a bit slow on video mode. the developer's been working with the community to improve it for the last few months
<BUGabundo> how to log/debug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215604 in cheese "Genesys Logic Webcam 05e3:0503 Not Working" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215604
<BUGabundo> maco I'm affected by that one two
<maco> yes
<maco> i know
<BUGabundo> really nice driver now... but need a suport from V4L
<maco> thank you for telling me he'd released a new tarball
<BUGabundo> I won't be made into the kernel in time for jaunty
<BUGabundo> acording to Nol
<BUGabundo> lots of changes yet
<maco> oh ok
<maco> well i was guessing he meant upstream kernel
<BUGabundo> and nol said he was going to revert it yet again
<maco> oh
<maco> ok nevermind then
<maco> i heard from dtchen that linus looks more favorably upon patches which major distros have already reviewed/accepted to accept into the mainline kernel
<BUGabundo> due to failure and crash of amsn and something else
<BUGabundo> WITHOUT v4l
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> well the old version was stable enough for me
<BUGabundo> that one "could" make its way into the kernel
<maco> which reminds me...
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> pidgin crashed
<BUGabundo> as I was said...
<BUGabundo> the changes the Nol is trying to make so that the driver work with v4l
<maco> argh. i attached the patch that made my sound work in ubuntu to a bug report in upstream alsa and they havent looked at it.
<BUGabundo> have failed... and he made a new internal version that would separate it from the kernel
<BUGabundo> but crashed his test bed
<maco> is it currently only v4l2?
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: are you able to ssh into the machine after it fails to resume from hibernate?
<BUGabundo> the stable version (old) is v4l2 only
<BUGabundo> and work some what ok.... no skype
<BUGabundo> never tried it
<BUGabundo> I can test it if you need
 * maco grumbles about skype being proprietary anyway
<BUGabundo> with new version skype detects my webcam maco.... but then won't work, as I'm 64 bits
<maco> did you try on 32bit?
<BUGabundo> I just run 64bits on this laptop
<BUGabundo> I could try a daily iso
<maco> install 32bit on a spare hard drive and see what happens?
<BUGabundo> will give it a try , and post to the forum
<BUGabundo> anything else ogasawara?
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: well I'd assume if you didn't make and kernel updates, and are now experiencing this regression, it's likely another package causing the issue
<BUGabundo> nvidia driver?
<BUGabundo> I'm using nv since Friday due to bug 326344
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: ahh, if it's nvidia it might be a known issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz/kwin freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: bug 324895
<BUGabundo> and I also have the webcam driver that maco mentioned
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324895 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "XServer hungs after resuming in a Lenovo t61" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324895
 * BUGabundo checking bug
<ogasawara> BUGabundo:  which Nvidia card do you have?
<BUGabundo> geforce 8400m G
<BUGabundo> one year old card
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing - might be worth investigating if you can capture a stack trace as Bryce mentions in that bug
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing - might be worth investigating if you can capture a stack trace as Bryce mentions in that bug
<BUGabundo> as I was saying
<BUGabundo> one year old card
<maco> ooh right....i need to rig up a usb webcam with my other laptop and cheese to try to take a pic of a kernel panic for ogasawara...
<maco> stupid camera's charger had to go and grow legs
<ogasawara> heh
<BUGabundo> plus, when it fails to allow me access to the screen, I tried to go to tty, and login there
<BUGabundo> but had no disk usage
<james_w> Elbrus: sorry, got pulled away to something else
<james_w> Elbrus: your patch looks fine. My only question is with the "cp" you added to debian/rules
<BUGabundo> now on xchat
<Elbrus> james_w: np
<BUGabundo> pidgin is crash far too much today
<james_w> Elbrus: there is no corresponding change to the clean rule, so your package will fail to build twice in a row
<BUGabundo> bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/317897 and a few others
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 317897 in pulseaudio "pidgin crash with Pulse Audio" [Undecided,New]
<Elbrus> james_w: why will it fail? the preset.xml file just gets replaced right?
<james_w> Elbrus: i.e. first build will cp to debian/presets.xml, the clean doesn't remove it, and then the second build will fail as the target exists
<james_w> err, no, you are right of course
<Elbrus> it does exist the first time around as well. So I should put a rm before the cp?
<james_w> no, it's ok
<BUGabundo> maco, does the webcam work for u ?
<BUGabundo> with the new driver?
<maco> er the answer to BUGabundo was "ys
<james_w> Elbrus: uploaded, sorry it took so long
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> finally fixed wifi
<maco> BUGabundo: yes the webcam works for me
<maco> i can take photos just dandy...hence the new identi.ca av
<maco> video...it only caught like 3 seconds out of 15-20 seconds of recording, and they weren't even consecutive seconds
<BUGabundo> i give up on pidgin
<BUGabundo> it cant stay connect for more then a few minutes
<Elbrus> james_w: np and thanks
<BUGabundo> ahh finally tracked down what was crashing pidgin (this time)
<BUGabundo> an new account plugin
<BUGabundo> to see how long it lasts
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: going to try hibernated followed by ssh
<BUGabundo> byr
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: it was really X
<BUGabundo> failing to resume
<BUGabundo> got traceback
<BUGabundo> uploading now
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: if the stack trace is not the same as in that bug, you should open a new one
<BUGabundo> I opened a new one with apport
<BUGabundo> then mark it as dupe
<BUGabundo> let me check if it is similar
<BUGabundo> doesn't look the same
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/327301
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327301 in xorg "xserver fails to resume (dup-of: 324895)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 324895 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "XServer hungs after resuming in a Lenovo t61" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> be back in a few min
<jbuncher> Are there any kernel devs in here that could help me troubleshoot intel wireless connectivity?  Connecting to WPA Enterprise SSID Hidden with 2.6.24-23 always fails, but with 2.6.24-22 it always succeeds.  Bugreport and syslogs for failed and successful connection attempts are at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/317976 .  Thanks for your time!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 317976 in linux "Latest Kernel updates (2.6.24-23) break WPA Enterprise Hidden SSID on iwl3945 in Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<thomasdelbeke> Hi there
<MrKanister> thomasdelbeke: Hi
<thomasdelbeke> Hi there MrKanister
<thomasdelbeke> That was the landlord harrassing me
<thomasdelbeke> sorry 'bout that
<thomasdelbeke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irssi/+bug/327213
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327213 in irssi "stale nickname ; contains illegal characters, connection reset" [Undecided,New]
<thomasdelbeke> I posted a new bug
<thomasdelbeke> I fear it may be too much again
<thomasdelbeke> but I think the last gdb could contain good data
<thomasdelbeke> no?
<thomasdelbeke> also valgrind ...
<thomasdelbeke> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/116162/
<thomasdelbeke> what do you think?
<thomasdelbeke> refile reduced?
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/116164/
<kari_> I'd like to add information to Bug #323823. I'm not a member in the launchpad so maybe somebody here can take a note.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323823 in acpi "Battery Status Detected Incorrectly (MSI-1719 / GX700)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323823
<MrKanister> thomasdelbeke: hmmm...I am not that good at evaluating valgrinds and backtraces, but I think the more information you give the better
<thomasdelbeke> ok thanks
<thomasdelbeke> I leave it like this then?
<MrKanister> sorry for my late answer, I assumed you write my name so I would have benennotified :)
<MrKanister> thomasdelbeke: Yes, I would leave it that way. If someone needs more or other information he/she will ask you
<thomasdelbeke> sorry MrKanister
<MrKanister> thomasdelbeke: np
<thomasdelbeke> thanks a lot
<thomasdelbeke> cu
<MrKanister> bye
<kari_> the same problem reported in the Bug #323823 started in my gutsy after updating to the kernel 2.6.22-16. I can not use the latest kernel because of the bug. Running 15 now w/o problems. That's why I guess the bug came with the last kernel update.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323823 in acpi "Battery Status Detected Incorrectly (MSI-1719 / GX700)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323823
<hggdh> sigh. Another "shoot and run" :-(
<MadsRH> #ubuntu-dk-bugjam
<MadsRH> ups. typo - sorry for the noise :-X
<jbuncher> Are there any kernel devs in here that could help me troubleshoot intel wireless connectivity?  Connecting to WPA Enterprise SSID Hidden with 2.6.24-23 always fails, but with 2.6.24-22 it always succeeds.  Bugreport and syslogs for failed and successful connection attempts are at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/317976 .  Thanks for your time!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 317976 in linux "Latest Kernel updates (2.6.24-23) break WPA Enterprise Hidden SSID on iwl3945 in Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<IntuitiveNipple> jbuncher, Interesting... On Jaunty with hidden SSID I'm seeing the same issue with iwl3945
<jbuncher> IntuitiveNipple:  Yeah, I haven't tried intrepid, since I don't have a laptop with that installed.
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm not sure what kernel version is used in the Hardy installation here (the disk is out of the PC right now) but that boots okay.
<jbuncher> IntuitiveNipple:  Would you have any idea as to what specific change occured that would cause that?
<IntuitiveNipple> I would if i had the other disk connected, but right now I'm moving the laptop to a 400G drive and currently installing and moving stuff over
<joumetal> jbuncher: Please add Minimal information from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies. That's all I know.
<jbuncher> joumetal:  Thanks, I'll do that as soon as possible.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-10
<dholbach> good morning
<itchydog> good evening :)
<dholbach> hi itchydog
<itchydog> hello
<itchydog> dholbach: have a good day,bye
<thekorn> good morning
<maco> thekorn: hello
<thekorn> hi maco
<thekorn> ara: hi, I'm about to add the hugday tool to ubuuntu-qa-tools,
<thekorn> but lp:~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ubuntu-qa-tools/packaging is missing debian/ from you packaging branch
<thekorn> can you please update this branch?
<ara> thekorn: sure, will do
<ara> thekorn: I didn't notice it was missing... weird
<ara> thekorn: this one is the one: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~apulido/ubuntu-qa-tools/packaging
<thekorn> ok, I will use this one,
<thekorn> and file a merge request for this one
<ara> thekorn: ok, thanks
<askand> Is there a need to file bugs about upgrading software in repos to the newest version in Jaunty?
<ccooke> Is there, anywhere, some actual information about how to *do* things in Launchpad?
<thekorn> ara: pushed my changes to lp:~thekorn/ubuntu-qa-tools/add_hugday, will do a test build and create the merge request this evening
<ccooke> Not *what* to do or *when* to do it, just the actual mechanics of how you accomplish various tasks.
<ccooke> For instance, correctly linking a bug to various types of project.
<jpds> ccooke: help.launchpad.net ?
<ccooke> jpds: I'm there
<ara> thekorn: cool! thanks! I will review it tomorrow morning and ask for sponsorship accordingly
<ccooke> not finding what I'm after :-/
<ccooke> I see lots of stuff about what you *can* do
<thekorn> ara: gracias
<ccooke> ... uh. Oh. So you have to link a branch *to* a bug report. You can't link a bug report to a branch?!
<dholbach> thekorn: maybe we should move hugdaylist into ubuntu-qa-tools now that it's there :)
<jpds> ccooke: Maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs and subpages?
<jpds> ccooke: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad ?
<ccooke> jpds: tried there, too :-)
<thekorn> dholbach: yes, makes sense, where is this tool now?
<ccooke> again, it's full of the when and the what, but very short on the how!
<dholbach> thekorn: ubuntu-dev-tools
<ccooke> the specific example: There's a bug that looks like a bash completion bug. I'm trying to link it to there - but I got the upstream, which apparently isn't used. And try as I might - although I've found the Ubuntu bash-completion project - I can't create a link to it!
<jpds> ccooke: I see a +choose-affected-project link under the bug status info.
<thekorn> dholbach: ok, u-qa-tools sounds like a better place,
<thekorn> will also look at it later today
<dholbach> thekorn: there's a bunch of bug tools in ubuntu-dev-tools that could probably move :)
<ccooke> jpds: ... I don't. There's an "Also affects project" link... which has worked before... but the only bash-completion it lists is the upstream
<ccooke> ... Ah, but there *is* a field for "package".
<ccooke> bah.
<ccooke> Except that's related to the thing it was *ioriginally* filed under.
<ccooke> you can't *add* another package while keeping the current one.
<jpds> ccooke: Which bug #?
<ccooke> 327452
<ccooke> (well, I'm sure you *can*. I'm just not seeing *how*)
<jpds> ccooke: So we should like it to the ubuntu source package?
<ccooke> well, it's a regression in Jaunty.
<jpds> link*
<ccooke> Sounds like something to link, yes
<thekorn> dholbach: apropos scrips, you showed me a script to create source packages for multible versions of ubuntu at once and sign it, what's the name of this script and where can I find it?
<jpds> ccooke: changed package assignment: Ubuntu --> bash-completion (Ubuntu)
<ccooke> right. Noticed that. But you didn't actually add project/package
<jpds> Yes, I just changed from distro to package.
<ccooke> as I said, I (just :-) saw how to change the package, but can't see how to add one
<ccooke> and it seems that the "usual" behaviour I've seen in bugs other people have worked on is to add the new package and leave the old one as invalid
<ccooke> Right. Thanks anyway.
<ccooke> Before I go fiel a bug against Launchpad's documentation... *is* there any documentaion on actual processes in there?
<ccooke> I still can't see any.
<dholbach> thekorn: daniels-machine-in-berlin:~daniel/bin/build-sources :-)
<dholbach> http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/build-sources
<dholbach> but there's a nicer script somewhere, let me try to find it
<thekorn> hehe, thanks
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/autoppa I think does something similar
<thekorn> dholbach: thanks, but it looks more complicated ;)
<dholbach> thekorn: the unstoppable james_w might have a more authoritative, cleverer and saner method too :)
<dholbach> ... and better documented :)
<ccooke> anyone: Is there any action on Launchpad you've had trouble finding the right way to accomplish?
<ccooke> I'm filing a bug report on their documentation and trying to give some good examples of things that would help new users
<james_w> I have nothing, sorry
<ccooke> this is the problem with people who already know how to do things :-)
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo> foo
<Pici> bar
<BUGabundo> crock
<ubuntujenkins> Hi I am a newbie so hope someone can help. On the new bug reports page if there is a report such as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/263561 . Is this a bug? It appears not to be a bug so can I some how remove it from the list or assign it to something else? If so what can it be assigned to?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 263561 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] ViewMAX for ZoneMinder - new GUI for ZoneMinder security video" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntujenkins> indeed
<bdmurray> ubuntujenkins: it is a request for a new package and while not technically a bug report the best place for it is the bug tracking system
<bdmurray> ubuntujenkins: you can learn more about them at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Needs%20Packaging%20Bugs
<ubuntujenkins> bdmurray: Thank you for that makes sense and appears to be easy. Should be able to sit and clear a few from the list.
<EagleScreen> how can i add a tag to a bug?
<bdmurray> EagleScreen: edit the description
<EagleScreen> patch tag must be used when a patch is provided?
<bdmurray> EagleScreen: no, what bug are you looking at?
<EagleScreen> Bug #327333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327333 in qtparted "qtparted fail to open from KDE menu." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327333
<EagleScreen> then what is the usage of patch tag?
<bdmurray> EagleScreen: you could add it but it is kind of redundant.  You've already flagged the attachment as a patch which will make it appear in some Launchpad searches.
<bdmurray> You can learn more about patches at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Patches
<EagleScreen> thanks, but, with the patch already attached, must I do something else?
<EagleScreen> ok i am reading
<maco> i have a question about the Popularity Report
<maco> can packages that mysteriously disappeared after Hardy and are not in sid be on that list?
<bdmurray> if there is a needs-packaging bug about it yeah
<maco> bdmurray: nvm, i'm being told in -motu that the maintainer went away and a better piece of software that's DFSG-free exists anyway
<xlukasx> lol i guess its good if it's quiet here!
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-11
<thomasdelbeke> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<thomasdelbeke> Hi
<thomasdelbeke> server is down
<thomasdelbeke> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<thomasdelbeke> I was about to file a bug:
<Pici> Which server?
<Pici> cdimage.u.c works for me.
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/116627/
<thomasdelbeke> not for me ...
<thomasdelbeke> u mean like(?):
<thomasdelbeke> rsync -zhhP cdimage.u.c ~/somewhere
<thomasdelbeke> ???
<thomasdelbeke> I used:
<thomasdelbeke> rsync -zhhP rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/current/jaunty-alternate-i386.iso ~/Desktop/rsync/jaunty-alternate-i386.iso
<thomasdelbeke> Can you check (?):
<thomasdelbeke> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Pici> Theres no cd images there.
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/116629/
<thomasdelbeke> I know
<thomasdelbeke> there use to be
<thomasdelbeke> have thwey moved?
<thomasdelbeke> used to be / they
<thomasdelbeke> sorry: slightly toasted
<Pici> They either failed to build or just didn't build.
<thomasdelbeke> hmmm ...
<Pici> I wonder if #ubuntu-testing may know better
<thomasdelbeke> I'm doing something wrong again?
<Pici> No.
<thomasdelbeke> I'll check that ou then
<thomasdelbeke> Thanks a lot!
<thomasdelbeke> ok
<thomasdelbeke> reported
<thomasdelbeke> thanks 4 that
<thomasdelbeke> cu
<dholbach> good morning
<maco> dholbach: hiya
<dholbach> hi maco
<maco> dholbach: what replaced xutils and x-dev?
<dholbach> I think it's a bunch of individual small packages
<maco> aw, crap
<dholbach> try asking in #ubuntu-x
<maco> i dont know how to figure out *which* of those smaller packages this package build-depends on
<Ryan52> yay for trial and error! :)
<maco> Ryan52: ?
<maco> im dpkg -S'ing for the headers. #include "foo.h" means foo.h is part of that package, right?
<maco> i only have to look for the ones in < >?
<Ryan52> yes.
<ara> thekorn_: ping
<thekorn_> ara, hi
<ara> thekorn: hey! your changes (and mine) are now in the packaging branch at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ubuntu-qa-tools/packaging
<ara> thekorn: a bug for sponsorship is now at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-qa-tools/+bug/327992
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327992 in ubuntu-qa-tools "Please upgrade to ubuntu-qa-tools 0.1.1" [Undecided,New]
<thekorn> ara, brilliant, thanks
 * jpds takes a look.
<ara> thekorn: could you please get the latest from that branch, source package it and attach the diff.gz and debdiff to it, please?
<ara> thekorn: and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors when done :-)
<thekorn> ara, yes, going to do it in a bit
<ara> thekorn: cool, thanks :)
<jpds> ara: Have you taken any scripts from ubuntu-dev-tools that might conflict?
<ara> jpds: no, they are different set of tools
<jpds> ara: OK; just checking.
<shankhs> how to get the source code of bazaar ... bzr branch lp:amarok is giving me error( cannot pass through proxy) I think I should try to create a patch...
<jpds> shankhs: Try #bzr
<shankhs> jpds: thanx
<thekorn> jpds, one question for you as a packaging hero: what is needed for the update of ubuntu-qa-tools? debdiff or diff.gz or both?
<jpds> thekorn: .diff.gz
<thekorn> jpds, ok, good, do you have any docs on how to get this .diff.gz
<thekorn> maybe I'm blind, but getting a debdiff is described in so many places,
<jpds> thekorn: It's generated when you make the source package.
<jpds> ...but this may be a native package, so just pop the tarball up.
<thekorn> yes, no diff.gz after creating the sourcepackage,
<jpds> OK; native, debdiff old.dsc new.dsc
<thekorn> yup, that's what I just did
<thekorn> thanks jpds
<jpds> Attach the patch to LP, and I'll review and upload.
<thekorn> jpds, debdiff attached
<jpds> thekorn: All looks good to me, uploaded, thanks.
<thekorn> jpds, great, Thank you
<thekorn> wow, this was really fast!
<whiteplane> hi
<whiteplane> how to install -dbgsym for all the packages I have installed?
<whiteplane> 2) how to do that but just for all libs I have installed ?  any ready solution or a script is needed
<seb128> whiteplane: you can use sudo apport-retrace on a crash file, it will install the required dbg packages before retracing
<pedro_> Ubuntu QA Meeting in ~5 minutes at #ubuntu-meeting, feel free to join!
<thekorn> hi everybody,
<thekorn> sorry, I did not made it to todays meeting, good to see you talked about the hugday tool
<thekorn> and good to see that mrkanister and mangilimic or using it for *tomorrows* hugday :)
<thekorn> s/or/are
<fuzzyskater> Hello
<maco> asac: hello?
<asac> maco: ?
<maco> asac: does network manager by any chance handle WPA-PSK with TKIP differently from AES?
<maco> i was just at a cafe and couldnt connect with nm-applet, knetworkmanager, or n-m-plasmoid. but i can connect at home. the only thing i'm thinking is that i use AES and i dont think those unaware of the recent TKIP thing have switched
<maco> so im wondering if it's possible that i can use WPA-PSK at home but not out n about because of TKIP v. AES in jaunty
<asac> maco: PSK should be fully supported
<asac> maco: could be your driver
<asac> maco: which driver are you using?
<asac> iwl*?
<maco> asac: iwlagn
<asac> maco: what kind of net is that?
<maco> im using 802.11g with AES
<asac> a g n?
<asac> yes ... that works?
<maco> yes
<asac> k
<asac> and the not working one?
<maco> i dont know for sure. i just know it's wpa-psk and that i had the right key
<maco> i can try setting my router to b or n and see what happens
<maco> after class
<asac> i think n networks cause issues
<asac> at least they did for some driver/chipsets
<asac> not long ag
<asac> o
<maco> thats why i have it set to g-only right now
<maco> n was known to panic on intrepid. supposedly it's fixed.
<maco> but i didnt have any panic issues, itd just say "configuring" on any of the nm guis for about a minute, then itd give up
<maco> i thought maybe suspend was a problem, so i rebooted. i tried with all 3 guis for it, and i tried in both gnome-session and kde session
<IntuitiveNipple> maco: Did you check with channel the AP was on, and which regulatory domain the PC is operating in (default is US - channels 1-11).
<maco> IntuitiveNipple: i'm in the US, and i've used the AP before, before they turned on WPA
<IntuitiveNipple> maco: I got caught by that self-same thing at home because I operate the AP on channel13 and the default domain was US... changed the option to EU and that solved it
<maco> maybe a month ago...
<IntuitiveNipple> My AP operates WPA2 TKIP+AES and Hardy would connect okay but Jaunty failed with the same symptoms you described
<maco> ill have to go back and do an iwlist
<maco> see what it says the channel and encryption are set to
<maco> but first, i should go to class. back in like 15 minute
<IntuitiveNipple> Yeah... I was going to post a bug about it, it was really annoying me, then I noticed some kernel mailing-list traffic about cfg80211 and it clicked since the default is US.
<IntuitiveNipple> I do think that NetworkManager should make use of it's knowledge of the user locale to reload the driver with the appropriate regulatory domain set
<IntuitiveNipple> s/it's/its/
<kwah> hi all
<amja1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/327237
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327237 in linux "Kernel 2.6.27-11 in 8.10 has no WiFi support" [Undecided,New]
<amja1> this looks critical to me
<kwah> Q: is there a possibility to use Apport behind proxy with authorization?
<andersk> Can someone increase the importance of bug 303112?  If it is not fixed, the OpenAFS client, which many users on Intrepid, will not work at all on Jaunty.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303112 in openafs "Please upgrade to 1.4.8 for Jaunty kernel 2.6.28 support" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303112
<andersk> I think that Medium importance is appropriate, given that this has a "severe impact on a non-core application".
<maco> asac: ok i'm back. i just tried to connect to open wireless.  knetworkmanager wouldnt respond at all when i chose the network. i killed NM (since it interferes with iwconfig) and tried iwconfig, but it still wouldnt associate.  i restarted networking and then started NM and used the plasmoid, and *then* i could connect. this feels like a "poke til it works" situation
<asac> maco: yeah. sounds driverish
<asac> maco: to be sure use the gnome nm-applet
<asac> as thats the only implementation i would trust to do things more or less right
<maco> asac: it cant be used in kde
<maco> asac: it doesnt show in the tray at all. and 2 weeks ago nm-applet wouldnt do wpa while knm would :P
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-12
<asac> maco: huh?
<asac> it should show up in tray if you start it manually
<asac> nm-applet --disable-sm
<asac> maco: so how feature complete is the plasma applet?
<maco> asac: it works. it has some gui bugs. like the vpn has jumped to the top of list so that all but the first network visible is cut off right now. its supposed to look just like nm-applet basically
<maco> asac:  nm-applet --disale-sm
<maco> ** (nm-applet:11425): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<yuriy> maco: I think you need to quit knetworkmanager before nm-applet will start
<yuriy> i'm using nm-applet because knetworkmanager makes nm crash when connecting to our WPA2 network
<maco> oh
<maco> apparently need to lose the plasmoid too
<asac> maco: disable your kde applet ... should be possible in kde
<maco> asac: ill try that next time networking decides to hate me. at the moment i'm online and going "if i dont touch it, it wont break"
<nhandler> Has there been any news on 5-a-day recently? I thought I heard that they were planning on releasing a new version of it before the Global Bug Jam
<bdmurray> nhandler: we are still working on it
<nhandler> bdmurray: Are you still planning on releasing prior to the global bug jam? Or is it going to take some more time?
<bdmurray> nhandler: I'm not certain dholbach is doing most of the work now
<nhandler> bdmurray: Ok, I'll send Daniel a message tomorrow when he is online
<mrooney> what is the proper thing to do for a bug, suggesting that a package be installed by default
<mrooney> and what package should that be against?
<mrooney> specifically this is bug 311389
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311389 in gnome-backgrounds "gnome-backgrounds should be installed by default" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311389
<nhandler> mrooney: I think you want ubuntu-meta
<mrooney> nhandler: cool
<mrooney> I sure do agree with that bug :)
<dholbach> good morning
<sfturn2009> morning :)
<dholbach> hi sfturn2009
<sfturn2009> hrllo
<Rafik> hello, I want to participate a bit in todays bugday
<Rafik> this is my first time :)
<thomasdelbeke_> Hi
<thomasdelbeke_> the medubuntu rep is down
<thomasdelbeke_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117171/
<thomasdelbeke_> the jaunty-alternate rep is finally fixed
<thomasdelbeke_> where to report this?
<maco> thomasdelbeke_: to whomever is in charge of medibuntu
<maco> that's 3rd party
<thomasdelbeke_> thanks
<thomasdelbeke_> how to lookup
<maco> *shrug*
<thomasdelbeke_> google it?
<Rafik> thomasdelbeke_> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+filebug
<maco> if the site was up they'd probably have a contact link
<maco> they use launchpad?
<thomasdelbeke_> file a bug now?
<maco> its probably that they're rebooting the server after updating it and if you wait like a half hour itll be back
<thomasdelbeke_> ok
<thomasdelbeke_> I do that first
<thomasdelbeke_> thanks
<thomasdelbeke_> I will see in half an hour
<thomasdelbeke_> I only used it to install skype anyway
<thomasdelbeke_> deceptive name
<thomasdelbeke_> med ubuntu
<thomasdelbeke_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117174/
<thomasdelbeke_> cu
<maco> medibuntu
<maco> for media
<maco> theyre some people who decided to package up useful media things for ubuntu
<maco> skype.com has a deb though, doesn't it?
<thomasdelbeke_> yeah
<thomasdelbeke_> i know
<thomasdelbeke_> I will do it that way
<thomasdelbeke_> in the future
<thomasdelbeke_> their deb is still not signed!
<thomasdelbeke_> ridiculous
<thomasdelbeke_> but i need them
<thomasdelbeke_> tx
<thomasdelbeke_> cu
<askand> Is there a need to file a bug for versions to get upgraded in Jaunty?
<maco> askand: if you know there's been a new upstream version and its in debian, file a merge request. if its not in debian, file a needs-packaging (i think) bug
<maco> theres only a week left for these to be filed and packaged though
<maco> also check the Needs Packaging report
<maco> http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/needs-packaging/needs-packaging-popularity.html
<maco> if you see it on there, go to the bug page for it and click "change" next to "does not affect me" so youll be voting for it by marking it as affecting you
<askand> maco: debian does not have the latest version but Ubuntu have a version that is newer then debian
<askand> but not the latest still
<maco> ok
<maco> file a bug asking that it be updated to lastest stable. start the bug title with [needs-packaging] and tag it needs-packaging
<maco> or hmm
<maco> i think it should count as needs-packaging even if its an update
<maco> dholbach: ping?
<jpds> maco: I'm testing building spim, if successful, I'll upload the package.
<maco> jpds: ok. thanks. i did pbuilder, install, remove, check all files were gone, and purge before uploading to revu though ;)
<maco> er, test was between install and remove
<jpds> maco: I like to double check ;-)
<maco> thats fine
<BUGabundo> hi maco
<BUGabundo> good morning, girl
<BUGabundo> and everyone else too
<BUGabundo> (or late night if that is your timezone) hehe
<maco> 530am = late night
 * ogra would call that (way too) early morning 
<ogra> :)
<maco> ogra: yeah but i start class at 11 so i get out of bed at roughly 10:52am
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> she's a batgirl
<BUGabundo> or uses all her time to be EVERYWHERE
<ogra> heh
<BUGabundo> I don't know how maco manages to be on so many IRC channels, LP bugs, and still manage the ubuntu-users ML
<BUGabundo> I subcribe to it, but just read some email from the headers!
<BUGabundo> 300-400 new emails per day goes WAY behond my limit
<maco> BUGabundo: i dont
<maco> BUGabundo: im not even subscribed to that list
<maco> think i want *more* tech support?
<maco> yeesh
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I've seen a few emails from you there!
<BUGabundo> but I guess you now ascended to higher tecnological lists
<BUGabundo> aka devel-disc and stuff
<maco> if i sent any mails there they were responses to cross-posts
<maco> im on -qa, -devel-discuss, -devel, kernel-team...i think that's all. the last 2 i rarely talk because i dont really fit in there
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> same as me
<BUGabundo> but I finally got (close) to zero inbox on the Ubuntu lists
<maco> hahaha. i have like 3000 mails in my inbox
<maco> thats after i deleted about 5000
<BUGabundo> left are users (60k emails) and markting (500 emails)
<BUGabundo> I just make users ML expire after 15 days or something to a subfolder
<BUGabundo> that's why Kmail says I have 85k unread emails
<dholbach> maco: pong
<andresmujica> didn't knew that something like this could be done: http://www.delhage.se/rhelstats/
<andresmujica> something like irc support stats... good thing for our LP friens and the karma thingie
<pedro_> folks remember that today we're having another Hug day, this time based on the bugs without a package: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090212
<pedro_> come on Bugsquad we still have a few bugs to assign to the right package: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090212
<pedro_> triage them soon or the mangilic and Mrkanister machines are going to left nothing for you
<thekorn> happy hugday everybody!
 * thekorn hugs channel
<pedro_> happy hug day to you too thekorn!
<thekorn> pedro_: hi, what's the correct package for translation bugs in kde
<thekorn> german language
<thekorn> hmm looks like language-pack-kde-de-base
<pedro_> language-pack-kde-locale ?
<pedro_> right
<thekorn>  /hugday close 323802
<thekorn> sorry
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo> foo
<bddebian> :)
<BUGabundo> ohh Pici didn't reply back with "bar"
<Pici> baz
<maco> dholbach: i was going to check with you that i was telling askand the right thing about requesting version upgrades before feature freeze
<maco> they logged off though
<bdmurray> Does anybody know what they mean by 'root terminal' in bug 326158?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326158 in ubuntu "Root terminal doesn't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326158
<charlie-tca> Alt+F2 ?
<charlie-tca> gksu terminal
<charlie-tca> just a guess
<maco> what are you trying to do?
<bdmurray> maco: triage bug 326158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326158 in ubuntu "Root terminal doesn't start" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326158
<maco> oh. yeah. that's kinda useless on the info...
<bdmurray> I do seem to recall a menu entry like that somewhere
<BUGabundo> bdmurray: it is still there
<charlie-tca> That's right, Add/Remove allows a root terminal to be added to the menu, doesn't it?
<BUGabundo> SystemTool -> Root terminal
<maco> i thought automatix was how people went about getting those things. were they duplicating effort (again)?
<BUGabundo> maco: I don't have automatix
<BUGabundo> and I have it in there
<awsoonn> There are quite a few bugs relating to a lack of wireless connection after suspend, I am wondering if there is a meta bug or some other bit of tidbit I should know before filing yet another one?
<bdmurray> awsoonn: there should be no metabug for that because it is driver specific
<bdmurray> it's highly dependant on your hardware
<maco> i'm not in gnome right now, so no idea what that .desktop looks like
<bdmurray> mvo: I noticed add/remove programs has 2 update-manager entries, one of which is for hildon udpate-manager - this seems rather confusing to me
<mvo> bdmurray: oh, good catch
<mvo> that needs to be fixed
<mvo> bdmurray: fixed in bzr now
<bdmurray> mvo: great!
<bdmurray> What did it get fixed in?
<mvo> bdmurray: app-install-data-ubuntu (source package)
<awsoonn> Bug 264683 - Seems like we could automate the workaround as part of jockey, would this be a bad idea?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264683 in network-manager "(intrepid) When coming out of hibernate/suspend (resume) in a different physical location, wireless networks are not updated." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264683
<maco> awsoonn: its just that its not re-listening for beacons
<maco> it could be changed to re-listen and re-populate on each resume, but then thatd mean having to wait for the network list even when you're in the same place
<awsoonn> but it fails even when I'm in the same place
<awsoonn> and the wait was not unbearable, it took about 7 seconds to finish reconnecting, in any case your way seems to be 'the right way" (TM)
<awsoonn> is that a simple thing to fix? I would love to know more about how to fix such issues. :)
<awsoonn> mvo: what say you? in effort to have this issue resolved for Jaunty, what would be best?
<mvo> awsoonn: network-manager? sorry, I do not know a lot about it :/
<awsoonn> mvo: I was thinking more along the lines of making jockey produce one text file when it installed the Atheros drivers. I thought that you were a major force behind Jockey and so I wanted to get your input there.
<pennerjudas_> hi
<pennerjudas_> hi
<mvo> awsoonn: pitti is probably a better person, my involvement with jockey is relatively small
<awsoonn> noted, sorry 'bout that mvo
<mvo> awsoonn: no problem
<LaserJock> I've got a bit of a "how do I say this nicely?" question
<LaserJock> I got a bug report about a package failing to install correctly
<LaserJock> when I talked to the reporter I found out that he intentionally aborts installs at the configuration stage
<LaserJock> so that he can configure them by hand apparently
<LaserJock> is it bad for to mark the bug Invalid and say "please don't abort package installs"
<LaserJock> *for me
<hggdh> that's a good question...
<hggdh> I would go with "please do not do that again" but, still...
<LaserJock> I don't want to be rude, but I don't see how you can expect to abort installations and have it come out OK
<hggdh> what is the bug #?
<LaserJock> bug #325450
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325450 in moodle "package moodle 1.8.2-1ubuntu4.1 failed to uninstall after failing to install" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325450
<hggdh> how did the reporter cancel the dialog?
<hggdh> reason I am asking: package installation should be able to survive users' screw-ups...
<hggdh> and it seems it did not this time
<maco> i like the title
<maco> "Fails to uninstall after failing to install"
<hggdh> yeah. Cool. And straight to the point
<LaserJock> hggdh: this is what i got in an email from the reporter "As far as I can recall, there were none, but I did abort the configuration procedure for Moodle.  I prefer to separate the installation of a package from its configuration."
<maco> can you just put "PEBKAC status invalid"?
<LaserJock> the "there were none" was in response to my question about installation errors
<LaserJock> I do think there is a problem with the package where if the installation fails you are unable to uninstall cleanly
<hggdh> the way I see it, the user messed up. Nevertheless, now he has an inconsistent apt DB
<LaserJock> but I believe I already have a bug for that
<LaserJock> so maybe I should just dup it?
<hggdh> LaserJock, the problem may be with the package or with apt
<maco> i want to know how re-configuring manually is any more difficult than configuring manually to start with. why should he have to abort the install just to edit a couple config files?
<hggdh> hear, hear
<hggdh> maco, seems to be a preference issue with the reporter...
<LaserJock> maco: he says he doesn't like packages setting things up like daemons, etc.
<LaserJock> he told me he'd like it if I made it so that configuration is completely separate from installation
<LaserJock> which I obviously can't do
<maco> but i dont understand *why*
<LaserJock> because he wants to configure it himself
<hggdh> this, I think, is an unreasonable expectation. This is how we do; if the reporter does not like it, a brainstorm, or building from source, are currently the options
<maco> what's the use-case where him configuring manually after dpkg does its thing makes life harder than configuring it manually to start with does?
<maco> hggdh: or gentoo
<LaserJock> maco: because presumabely he doesn't know what all the package configuration is going to do
<hggdh> yes, indeed. But even gentoo will set up
<LaserJock> in any case, it's something we can't do or support
<hggdh> back to the issue: the package DB should not be left in an inconsistent status. This is a bug
<LaserJock> hggdh: ok, so dup it then?
<hggdh> LaserJock, perhaps explaining this is The Way Things Are Currently Done, and then dupping it to the other bug, yes
 * hggdh thinks about reproducing the issue, and then shudders at the possible consequences
<LaserJock> nah, it happens fairly often
<LaserJock> though a VM might be more "safe"
<hggdh> I already have all the VMs my current harddrive can hold...
<LaserJock> this package makes me had .debs :-)
<LaserJock> *hate
<hggdh> this is probably not an issue with .debs per se, but more with unexpected user behaviour
<bdmurray> ogasawara: is there a master bug for bug 324213?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324213 in pm-utils "[ath9k] AR928X fails to reconnect to WEP/WPA network after suspend/resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324213
<LaserJock> hggdh: well, about 50% of the bugs for this package are from failed installation/upgrade
<LaserJock> the packaging is a pain in the backside
<ogasawara> bdmurray: for ath9k, not that I'm aware of
<LaserJock> and its forked from Debian so I can't exactly report bugs upstream
<hggdh> ugh
<hggdh> then it would stand to reason that something should be done on the packaging
<LaserJock> yep :-)
<maco> ogasawara: can you answer what i just asked slangasek on bug 268429?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268429 in acpi-support "acpi_fakekey does not work in jaunty (dup-of: 217504)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268429
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217504 in linux "acpi_fakekey stopped working for certain keycodes" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217504
<maco> (asking you because you're like the human incarnation of kdbg)
<ogasawara> heh
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I posted a comment to bug 324213
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324213 in pm-utils "[ath9k] AR928X fails to reconnect to WEP/WPA network after suspend/resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324213
<bdmurray> ogasawara: thanks, I'll mark you down on the hug day list
<ogasawara> cool
<maco> ogasawara: ive located slangasek, so nevermind
<ogasawara> maco: ok
<bdmurray> mvo: can you look the DkpgTerminalLog.txt in 323605?
<mvo> bdmurray: sure, sec
<mvo> bdmurray: the infamous dpkg trigger bug in intrepid :(
<mvo> Processing triggers for gxine ...^M
<mvo> Segmentation fault^M
<mvo> dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139^M
<bdmurray> Is gxine the start of the problem?
<mvo> bdmurray: yes, it segfaults in a trigger and that makes dpkg rather unhappy
<mvo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/323894
<mvo> it contians workaround instructions
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 323894 in dpkg "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report." [High,Fix committed]
<bdmurray> is that the bug we were talking about at the sprint?
<mvo> bdmurray: yes
<mvo> bdmurray: feel free do duplicate to either gxine or the dpkg one
<mvo> bdmurray: its pulled from -proposed (and was there only for ~2 days or so)
<mvo> but its really bad because it does not allow apt updates anymore
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, so I want to look for other bug reports with gxine post-installation script errors?
<mvo> bdmurray: yeah, if there is this message ("Processing triggers for gxine ...^M
<mvo>  Segmentation fault^M") chances are nearly 1.0 that its this problem and causing more trouble afterwards
<bdmurray> okay, I'll see what I can find
<bdmurray> mvo: still around?
<mvo> yes
<bdmurray> in bug 326416 the Mainlogpartial.gz looks strange to me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326416 in linux "package linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic 2.6.27-7.14 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326416
<bdmurray> 'DEBUG dir '/boot' needs '25165824' of '<DistUpgradeController.FreeSpace object at 0xa04812c>' (143247278080.000000)'
<mvo> bdmurray: that line looks ok, but the term log looks a bit strange
<mvo> bdmurray: or am I overlooking something here?
<maxb> What's the proper thing to do when I provide the requested feedback on an "Incomplete" bug? Set it back to "New"?
<bdmurray> maxb: no action is necessary the triager should have subscribed themselves to the bug report in which case they will see your response.
<andol> I have a question regarding bug #256366 and its duplicate bug #253464. Would it be possible to switch which one is the "real" and which one is the duplicate? All the comments are in the duplicate, and I guess it would feel more natural to make further commens there.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256366 in rdiff-backup "rdiff-backup state can become unusable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256366
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253464 in hardy-backports "Please backport rdiff-backup for hardy (dup-of: 256366)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253464
<maco> andol: just unmark the dup (set the bug # for dup to blank) and then mark the current master as dup of the one with all the info
<BUGabundo> maco: LP could improve that!!!
<andol> maco: Yeah, that could work :) Now I only have to figure out if that is actually the right thing to do. The dup is strictly speaking a backport request, which isn't excatly what I'm about to comment.
<andol> maco: Never mind, I'll take a moment or two and see if I can un-confuse myself :)
<DBO> I want to do the 5 a day
<DBO> what must i do? =)
<maco> DBO: install the client and get crackin'
<DBO> client?
<maco> DBO: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<DBO> thank you
<maco> there's a PPA with the 5-a-day command line client and gnome-panel applet
<maco> tell it what bugs you triaged, and itll report them
<maco> that webpage shows you how to get setup
<DBO> i guess I create enough ubuntu bugs by now with Do, I might as well help =P
<DBO> so I run this client after I triage a bug?
<DBO> or before and it assigns them to me?
<DBO> maco ^^
<maco> DBO: after
<DBO> maco, thank you =)
<maco> you triage it, then tell 5-a-day that you did so by running "5-a-day --add 12345" or whatever bug number it is
<maco> you can list multiple bugs at a time
<DBO> cool
 * DBO wonders if there are open bugs to GNOME Do
<BUGabundo> ei maco if I had one of those for reported (new) bugs, it would be called 10 a day
<BUGabundo> eheh
<maco> hey!
<maco> i do not
<maco> maybe 10 per release cycle
<maco> i dont reboot after a kernel update til i find out in #ubuntu+1 if it broke other people's stuff :P
<BUGabundo> eeheheheheheh
<BUGabundo> even non-Buntu stuff
<BUGabundo> I was trying GO-OO on Win32 and after 15 min already had a bug filed
<geser> maco: re bug 217270: gpg-agent can also act as a ssh-agent when started with --enable-ssh-support.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217270 in gnupg2 "seahorse does not recognize seahorse-agent/ssh-agent as a caching agent" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217270
<geser> maco: have you tried setting the different cache-ttl options in ~/.gnupg/gpg-agent.conf? perhaps even "ignore-cache-for-signing" is the right option
<maco> geser: ah good to know. in kde both gpg-agent and ssh-agent run
<maco> no i havent looked in that file. i just know that when i use gpg-agent intead of seahore-agent, i get a KDE password box ("pinentry" title) which lacks a remember/don't remember checkbox
<hggdh> maco, this is indeed the case... for me to get seahorse functionality I had to rename gpg-agent
<hggdh> which, of course, makes KDE sort of unhappy
<geser> I would really be good if not every programm would use it's own agent
<geser> I need gpg-agent both as gpg agent and ssh agent. Unfortunately gnome-keyring-daemon sets himself as ssh agent.
<hggdh> weird. I have k-kr *and* ssh-agent running
<maco> hggdh: when i use seahorse-agent in KDE it breaks evolution and kmail
<maco> they both reject all passphrases if seahorse-agent is running in kde
<maco> and evo jumps to somewhere between 98% and 101% of cpu for at least a minute before it brings up the passphrase dialog
<hggdh> this is why I said that disabling gpg-agent makes KDE sort on unhappy
<geser> does seahorse-agent set the GPG_AGENT_INFO environment variable?
<maco> didnt know that env existed...
<hggdh> that's a good question... time to follow the source...
<geser> there is also SSH_AUTH_SOCK used by ssh agent(s)
<geser> having running different agents is probably not a problem as long as the environment variables point to the one one wants to use
<maco> two cannot run at a time
<hggdh> which does not quite seem to be the case here
<maco> execution will abort if there's already one running
<geser> I didn't try it out
<geser> but I know if I want to use gpg-agent as my ssh-agent I need to set SSH_AUTH_SOCK to the right gpg-agent socket
<hggdh> the source does not seem to have any reference to either of the env variables
<hggdh> looking at g-keyring now
<hggdh> g-kr has SSH_AUTH_SOCK
<geser> ssh-agent uses SSH_AUTH_SOCK
<geser> gpg-agent uses GPG_AGENT_INFO and SSH_AUTH_SOCK (when --enable-ssh-support is used)
<geser> seahorse-agent uses also GPG_AGENT_INFO
<geser> you need to look into the source for seahorse-plugins to get the source of seahorse-agent
<maco> i have it
<maco> ive been talking to sadam
<maco> i think he's going to try setting the gpg.conf to use-agent by default, and then we'll see what happens
<hggdh> darn, I did not expect seahorse-plugins to be a different source
<kees> bdmurray: how should I handle the "stock reply" in DebuggingSecurity (which should at least move to SecurityTeam/BugTriage) with regard to the lists in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-13
<bdmurray> kees: what do you mean by handle?  keep it in one place and use includes is what I'd do
<kees> bdmurray: okay, in which direction?  should the 'master' be in SecurityTeam/BugTriage or in Bugs/Responses ?
<bdmurray> kees: whichever you are more likely to edit ;-)
<kees> heh
<bdmurray> so I'd say SecurityTeam/BugTriage
<kees> is there a way to do section includes?
<bdmurray> kees: its just a regex so make the from and to your section
 * kees fights with moin
<kees> bdmurray: \o/ got it
<bdmurray> what's the regex look like?
<kees> <<Include(SecurityTeam/BugTriage, , from="=== Not Security ===")>>
<bdmurray> it looks like you got a bit extra too
<bdmurray> and in a to="== Existing Bugs ==" maybe
<bdmurray> after from
<bdmurray> kees: ^
<kees> bdmurray: d'oh! thanks
<kees> Include: Nothing found for "== Existing Bugs=="!  wtf
<bdmurray> kees: you are missing a space after Bugs
<kees> *facepalm*
<kees> okay!  fixed up.
<bdmurray> sweet
<maco> does ubuntu-qa include doing qa on the wiki?
<bdmurray> no, that's just part of being awesome! ;-)
<maco> heh
<maco> well its probably a job for more than one person, but very repetitive: some wiki pages have hundreds of attachments which need to be removed because they are html files of spam. some of them are pornographic in nature.
<dholbach> good morning
<maco> hiya
<dholbach> hi maco
<thekorn> ara, good morning, what do you think about merging changes (new hugday tool) from lp:ubuntu-qa-tools/ubuntu-qa-tools-0.1 into lp:ubuntu-qa-tools?
<thekorn> so the hugday tool is also in trunk
<thekorn> or do you want to keep packaging stuff seperated
<thekorn> (as this would also pullin all the packaging related changes)
<ara> thekorn: no, it is absolutely worth merging, but I did some changes in those in trunk, that I need also to request the merge. I will see what's worth merging and request a merge today
<ara> bdmurray will review it
<thekorn> ok great
<thekorn> I will wait for requesting the merge of the fix for bug 328537 until everything is in trunk
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328537 in ubuntu-qa-tools "hugday tool: add option to temporary change the user when closing tasks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328537
<SPF> when I use apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, the wget executed in this script is not using the apt proxy settings so the download will fail
<savvas> SPF: which distribution?
<savvas> SPF: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wget/+bug/232469
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 232469 in wget "wget does not use network proxy in some cases" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SPF> savvas: yes, that is my problem :)
<SPF> I manually downloaded the file and it works now
<SPF> the distro is intrepid am I right?
<savvas> SPF: the problem isn't fixed in neither intrepid nor jaunty, the development release
<savvas> I've updated the bug with some suggestions
<mnemo> is it necessary to have a GPG key to fix bugs in ubuntu (i.e. to submit a debdiff) ???
<savvas> mnemo: I don't think so, but it is recommended
<seb128> mnemo: no
<seb128> savvas: why would it be recommended to have a gpg key to send a patch to a bug?
<mnemo> i already wrote the patch and got it merged upstream... but I would like to learn how to update the .deb in ubuntu
<mnemo> i know I can just attach the .patch file but I want to do it right so that there is minimal work for the guy who does the upload
<mnemo> so then do I need the GPG key?
<mnemo> this page mentions "the GPG key" for example? --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff
<seb128> no, gpg is used to sign uploads
<seb128> you don't need it for a local build or sending a debdiff
<mnemo> ok great, I'll wait with that then
<seb128> and you signing or not makes no different on the amonth of work for the sponsor
<savvas> seb128: sorry, I was thinking about packaging while I typed that
<mnemo> hmm, if I want to apply two patches from upstream into the ubuntu package, then must I open two bugs in launchpad and also do two debdiffs ??
<seb128> mnemo: depends of the changes I would say
<seb128> mnemo: if they are easy enough you can use one bug
<seb128> mnemo: what sort of changes do you work on?
<mnemo> im hoping to submit fixes for http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=564372 and http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=564371
<ubottu> Gnome bug 564372 in general "ghex reports the wrong number of bytes selected" [Minor,Resolved: fixed]
<mnemo> the second one is _really_ minor
<seb128> you should try to get upstream to roll a new tarball ;-)
<mnemo> just getting them to merge these two patches int osvn was a looong process, maintainers are very busy/unresponsive it seems
<mnemo> besides, i sort of really want to learn how to create debdiffs and I thought these were sort of easy beginners bugs
<mnemo> seb128: hmm..   _if_ they did a new tarball, could I package that directly into ubuntu or would I need to get it into debian first?
<seb128> ubuntu directly works
<mnemo> ok I will ask them at least then
<seb128> mnemo: otherwise for such changes better to open one bug and do one debdiff listing both changes
<mnemo> okay
<mnemo> seb128: to apply those two patches in a single debdiff, should I run "cdbs-edit-patch" twice and then "dch -i" once (describing both changes) ??? or should I run dch -i twice?
<seb128> mnemo: dch one, dch is to add a changelog entry
<seb128> you can use your editor then to edit the changelog entry if required
<seb128> one changelog entry can list several changes
<mnemo> ok so I will use the first alternative then
<mnemo> thanks
<dholbach> "How to run a Bug Jam" sesion in #ubuntu-classroom now!
<Laney> Can someone school me in making upstream package links on Launchpad?
<Laney> I want to link bug #329018 to http://prototype.lighthouseapp.com/projects/8886/tickets/216-improve-initial-loading-speed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329018 in prototypejs "libjs-prototype should be compressed with Yahoo YUI compressor" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329018
<dholbach> you might need to start with https://launchpad.net/projects/+new
<Laney> ah
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/+newbugtracker too
<dupondje--> Cannot use both zlib.output_compression and output_handler together!!
<dupondje--> this is a new bug in php ?
<dupondje--> went broken after updating to new php modules
<dupondje--> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/329053
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329053 in php5 "Cannot use both zlib.output_compression and output_handler together!!" [Undecided,New]
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo> foo
<mnemo> whee I just finished my first debdiff --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghex/+bug/329020
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329020 in ghex "fix "deprecation warning printed on startup" and "incorrect selection length in statusbar"" [Undecided,New]
<mnemo> looking for a sponsor :)
<mnemo> seb128: still here? ^^
<seb128> mnemo: yes and no, I'm busy enough on standard desktop I will let universe sponsoring to motu rather
<mnemo> mmkay, np
<seb128> mnemo: the debdiff looks good, don't bother backporting changelog entries though, they often don't apply cleaning are extra work for no win
<mnemo> aha, ok.. good to know
<dholbach> mnemo: good work! :-)
<seb128> mnemo: I've pinged some desktop contributors on #ubuntu-desktop who won motu membership today about your bug
<seb128> dholbach: do you know if upload rights are already granted?
<mnemo> thanks guys
<dholbach> seb128: whom?
<dholbach> seb128: ah yes, I added all of them to the team
<seb128> dholbach: huats and didrock, can they upload to universe?
<dholbach> laney and quadrispro too
<seb128> ok cool
<seb128> I was not sure if that was pending is tasks too
<bdmurray> Can anybody recreate bug 283316 on jaunty?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283316 in udev "CD-ROM tray closes automatically after eject" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283316
<charlie-tca> I haven´t seen it in a while; using jaunty daily for over a month
<maco> er...laptop users cant really answer i guess, since they only open
<bdmurray> It might just be me, it only happens with one drive
<thekorn> hmm, the new feature in LP to only show the first 80 comments is a real pain
<charlie-tca> I need a little help with bug 307491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307491 in thunar "The Trash directory failed on Thunar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307491
<charlie-tca> What does "/usr/bin/yelp" have to do with thunar crashing when trying to open the Trash directory?
<charlie-tca> Is this even valid?
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: that's a bug reported via 'help - report a problem' in yelp
<bdmurray> notice the apport-bug tag
<bdmurray> most bugs with 'sourcepackage: yelp' and apport-bug tag are not really related to yelp
<charlie-tca> I saw the apport tag, but never saw a bug referencing yelp as executable before
<charlie-tca> That's the answer then. Thanks.
<bdmurray> so I'd just worry about their description and disregard everything else
<charlie-tca> That I can do.
<hggdh> and adjust the package accordingly ;-)
<hyperair> when a patch has been commited upstream, does it mean that the ubuntu task should be set to "fix commited"?
<hyperair> i thought the ubuntu task was only set to fix commited when a sponsor has uploaded the patched package to ubuntu
<maxb> I'd say anything upstream goes in the upstream task
<maxb> and an uploaded package would be "Fix Released"
<charlie-tca> Usually fix-committed when upstream goes fix-released, since we will have to wait for the package to get to us to say the bug is fixed
<hyperair> maxb: i thought uploaded package means fix committed, and when the binaries hit the archives then it's fix released?
<maxb> I don't believe that's the case
<hyperair> hmm isn't there any documentation regarding the policy?
<maxb> Not least because there's the question: Which architecture's binaries?
<hyperair> ah good point
<maxb> AFAIK "Fix Committed" means the fix is in the packager's VCS
<charlie-tca> yes, there is documentation in bugsquad docs
<maxb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<hggdh> yeee! The powers-that-be now accept fix-committed on upstream source code control systems!
<charlie-tca> \o/
<maxb> on upstream tasks... which is unambiguously sane, no?
<hggdh> darnit, I again read too fast!
<hggdh> so nothing really changed. I wonder how you can set fix committed on an upstream bug watch
<hggdh> since LP automagically sets it
<andresmujica1> watch -n1 date +%s
<BUGabundo> could some one take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/329254
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329254 in network-manager "kernel: [ 341.030356] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Tainted: P W 2.6.28-7-generic #20-Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-14
<ziroday`> Hi, shouldn't the importance of Bug #217261 be bumped up as it makes powertop completely unusable?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217261 in powertop "powertop wants cpufreq_stats to be a module" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217261
<andresmujica> hi, do we have in this room some bug triagers from LatinAmerica and Spain LoCo Teams?
<hacktick> andresmujica: I speak portuguese
<hacktick> andresmujica: and  BUGabundo is from portugal
<BUGabundo> ME
<andresmujica> hacktick: ohh that would be great, and are you holding a GBJ session?
<BUGabundo> FYI jaunty just got BROKEN
<andresmujica> hi BUGabundo.
<andresmujica> upps
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> not good
<hacktick> andresmujica: in Berlin
<andresmujica> bugabundo, the daily build? or with  the update?
<BUGabundo> update
<BUGabundo> apport, synaptic, apt-cache all segfaulting
<andresmujica> auuch
<BUGabundo> uploading now crash logs to LP
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: can you run them via gdb and capture a trace?
<BUGabundo> don't have dgb versions of them
<BUGabundo> apt is a bit unstalbe
<IntuitiveNipple> even without it could be helpful
<BUGabundo> some times runs, others fails
<BUGabundo> let me see if I manage to get them installed
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/329471
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/329471/+text)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> wasn't Friday 13 YESTERDAY?
<andresmujica> yeap
<andresmujica> and the 1234567890 thingie
<andresmujica> maybe the pkgcache.bin file?
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> indeed
<BUGabundo> it could get corrupt
<BUGabundo> humm that would be MESSY
<BUGabundo> loose all track of my installed packages?
<BUGabundo> damn
<andresmujica> hmm i believe not... it can get reconstructed...
<BUGabundo> ufa.. great
<IntuitiveNipple> Here's the backtrace:
<IntuitiveNipple> #0  0x00007f1a0f337066 in pkgCache::FindPkg () from /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.9-6.so.4.7
<IntuitiveNipple> #1  0x00007f1a0f363068 in pkgCacheGenerator::NewPackage () from /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.9-6.so.4.7
<IntuitiveNipple> #2  0x00007f1a0f363dcc in pkgCacheGenerator::MergeList () from /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.9-6.so.4.7
<IntuitiveNipple> #3  0x00007f1a0f3976b5 in debStatusIndex::Merge () from /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.9-6.so.4.7
<IntuitiveNipple> #4  0x00007f1a0f3639c8 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.9-6.so.4.7
<IntuitiveNipple> #5  0x00007f1a0f366a31 in pkgMakeStatusCache () from /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.9-6.so.4.7
<andresmujica> so today's jaunty updates are breaking the pkgcache.bin file?
<IntuitiveNipple> possibly it's a local issue... file handles or what-not
<andresmujica> yeap i`d think the same.
<BUGabundo> still not sure
<BUGabundo> expecting some one else to confirm or deny
<BUGabundo> could be local system
<BUGabundo> maybe even the "too many open files"
<andresmujica> or maybe it was for not applying the updates on friday 13th ;)
<BUGabundo> I did
<andresmujica> oohhh. now we know why it did happened!!
<BUGabundo> and also did this morning ( by the way they were run from TTY, not X)
<IntuitiveNipple> Well, at least your crash dump revealed a problem with apport-retrace and the crash report(s)
<andresmujica> how did you know that from the dump, can u show me?
<BUGabundo> are you guys talking to me?
<IntuitiveNipple> andresmujica: Sure... download the .crash attachment from the bug-report (I use wget)
<andresmujica> done
<IntuitiveNipple> Then create an empty directory for the report: "mkdir /tmp/crash" and unpack the report "apport-unpack _usr_sbin_synaptic.0.crash /tmp/crash/"
<IntuitiveNipple> Then open it using gdb: "gdb synaptic /tmp/crash/CoreDump" and then view the back-trace using the "bt" command in gdb
<IntuitiveNipple> apport-retrace -g should do the same thing but it is failing since the crash report doesn't contain the Package
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm reporting a bug against that
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: should I install apport-retrace?
<BUGabundo> will it autogen the needed bits?
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: You can, but as I say, right now it won't handle the report since the Package field is missing
<BUGabundo> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> Ahh, seems that it is by design! https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/145358
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 145358 in apport "apport generates crash files that are incomplete according to apport-retrace" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<IntuitiveNipple> The solution is apparently to use the -R option so I've just done "apport-retrace -Rs _usr_sbin_synaptic.0.crash"
<calc> wow new bug rename is cool
<calc> less page loads is good :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-15
<andresmujica1> bugabundo: http://magazine.redhat.com/2008/10/16/video-fedora-10-connection-sharing/
<BUGabundo> andresmujica "Biggest flaw: no built-in support for sharing across Ethernet instead of WiFi."
<BUGabundo> (12:44:25 AM) asac: BUGabundo: cant you set metric manually in connection editor?
<andresmujica1> read a bit more.
<andresmujica1> a colleague here done what you want.
<andresmujica1> did
<andresmujica1> you must disable automatic connection, then create a new wired interface and share it
<BUGabundo> a new wired interface or profile?
<andresmujica1> profile i think
<BUGabundo> but that's what I did
<BUGabundo> I don't run dhcpserver
<BUGabundo> so I used a new profile with manual IPs
<andresmujica1> no need.
<andresmujica1> nop, create a new profile with shared connection in the dropdown menu at the wired tab
<andresmujica1> disable the automatic connection for auto eth0
<andresmujica1> and then plug the other pc.
<andresmujica1> and you're done
<andresmujica1> no need for dhcpserver
<BUGabundo> andresmujica thanks for the tips, but that was similar to what I did
<BUGabundo> and everytime I connected the cable or wifi, NM would default route to it, instead of 3G
<andresmujica1> hmmm..
<andresmujica1> bugabundo: check this, it's a wifi connection, with a wired shared connection for a different laptop.  I don't have the nokia e71 here to test it with 3g (is from a colleague) but supposedly is exactly the same...
<andresmujica1> http://www.seaq.com.co/linux/SharedInternet-wifi-wired.ogv
<maco> andresmujica1: he's gone
<andresmujica1> ahh ohh. next time then.. :)
<dtchen> the problem is that it's all very smooth using iptables + interfaces(5)
<dtchen> (i described in multiple times above)
<dtchen> s/in/it/
<dtchen> if you want a gui, it's not straightforward
<maco> dtchen: that was in #ubuntu+1 not above in here
<dtchen> maco: "above" doesn't mean in this channel; it means across whatever media
<maco> thats not clear
<dtchen> e-mail, identi.ca, IRC - everything short of physically speaking with him
<BUGabundo> apw: ping
<dupondje> 2.6.27-3-generic gave me no errors but 2.6.27-12-generic gives me again: [   40.486403] attempt to access beyond end of device ... (dmraid)
<dupondje> any id how to solve ? :s
<XDS2010> eqisow ?
<andersk> Bug 34376 has been fixed in jaunty, but the patch introduced a minor regression in the download size calculation.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 34376 in debmirror "missing main/debian-installer in repo causes debmirror to fail" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/34376
<andersk> Should I close it and open a new bug for the fix, or should the priority for this bug just be reduced?
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118604/
<thomasdelbeke> Hi
<thomasdelbeke> I am experiencing trouble with jaunty
<andersk> thomasdelbeke: #ubuntu+1
<thomasdelbeke> on an acer aspire
<thomasdelbeke> ok
<ia> hello. i have a problem with eeepc (901): it doesn't work with external lcd display - hotkey for switching external display unactive and in System->Preferences->Screen Resolution "detect displays" doesn't show external display. I use jaunty with latest updates. Someone have deal with this?
<dupondje> Why doesn't apt-get --reinstall install doesn't place the config files back from the package ?
<dupondje> if u removed/broke a config file
<dupondje> u can't get it back by reinstalling ...
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/329053
<dupondje> fix :(
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329053 in php5 "Cannot use both zlib.output_compression and output_handler together!!" [Undecided,New]
<geser> dupondje: dpkg assumes that if a configuration file is missing it was done on purpose by the admin and respect it
<geser> there is a option to force dpkg to reinstall missing configuration files
<dupondje> what is it ?
<dupondje> (the option)
<geser> --force-confmiss (for dpkg)
<geser> but like any other --force-* options you should know what you are doing (at least the description in the manpage)
<dupondje> thx !
<dupondje> another bug
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/329880
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329880 in udev "dmraid & attempt to access beyond end of device" [Undecided,New]
<IntuitiveNipple> dupondje: I've repled to the bug
<IntuitiveNipple> s/repled/replied/
<dupondje> thx
<dupondje> well seems it worked some time
<dupondje> updated to newest kernel
<dupondje> and broken again
<dupondje> u know what patch it was ?
<IntuitiveNipple> The original bug which actually tried to drive the heads to an invalid cylinder has been mitigated, but the system still reports the attempt
<IntuitiveNipple> I've added a link to the original bug report now
<IntuitiveNipple> My patch was in the partition table reading functions, but that was rejected. Hence you still see those problems where raid devices are scanned before the raid array is constructed
<dupondje> lets see if somebody responds
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/329053
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329053 in php5 "Cannot use both zlib.output_compression and output_handler together!!" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> is also a big bug imo :(
<dupondje> half of PHP sites broken ...
<dupondje> (y)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-15
<kamalmostafa> hggdh: okay, very good, thank you.  I didn't realize that there was a "usually" path for Incomplete bugs (but glad to know that there is!).  Thanks folks.
<hggdh> kamalmostafa: yw. And I do like your work here :-)
<kamalmostafa> ... and now that bug 518314 is on the table anyway...   Any of you kind folks feel like compiling that quick 10 line program to test it?  (Because if strcmp() really doesn't work, I'm going back to MS Windows! ;-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518314 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "strcmp crashes (affects: 1)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518314
<kamalmostafa> hggdh: ty
<persia> Do we usually set "Medium" for incomplete bugs?  I have been leaving it unset, waiting for more information.  Should I change that practice?
<Sinani201> I'll test the code, since I
<Sinani201> 'm working in my C++ book right now
<Sinani201> The code gives an error.
<kamalmostafa> Sinani201: what error?
<Sinani201> crash.cpp:8: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’
<Sinani201> It's on this line:  char *s = (argc>1)?argv[1]:"aa";
<kamalmostafa> Sinani201: Its a C program (despite the // comments).  Build with:   gcc -Wall teststrcmp.c -o teststrcmp
<Sinani201> Oh.
<Sinani201> I'll test it with c instead.
<Sinani201> OK, it didn't crash anything.
<kamalmostafa> Sinani201: As I expected.  If you wouldn't mind, please add a note to the bug that you couldn't reproduce it either.
<kamalmostafa> Sinani201: Oh, and FYI, inserting "const" before the "char" at the beginning of the line you referenced will make this buildable as a C++ program.  (But it still doesn't reproduce the reported bug :-).
<kamalmostafa> Sinani201: And thank you very much for the test.
<Sinani201> You're welcome.
<hggdh> persia: I usually do it
<persia> hggdh: My feeling for not doing it is that I don't want to annoy the reporter if I have to downgrade it later, but if consensus is that we should do it, I'll change :)
<kamalmostafa> persia, hggdh: Maybe it should be considered on a case-by-case basis...  If you can't decide on the importance until you get a response to your questions, then leave it "Undecided" -- but if you can make a case for some other importance even without those answers (based on the info already present), then set it accordingly.
<persia> Oh, I guess I do that already :)
<kamalmostafa> persia: see, I'm full of easy answers.  :-)
<hggdh> well, these are two options: (1) set it to medium, then adjust as needed; (2) do *not* set it, then adjust as needed
<hggdh> either one works, I think
<hggdh> obviously, we would still need to have Importance looked at seriously
<persia> Well, sometimes I use option 3) set to some specific value *and* ask for more information.
<persia> For example, I might ask on a feature request for a more detailed description, or on a bug affecting only unusual hardware for device specifics, etc.
<hggdh> yes. If the issue seems really bad, nothing stand against setting it High, then adjusting as more knowledge is acquired
<hggdh> or, of course, the other way around -- looks really Low, set it so, then adjust if needed
<persia> Right.
<persia> OK.  I think I've been doing the right thing then :)
<persia> In the case of crashes, I usually do set "Medium" and "Incomplete" if I need more details on the crash.
<hggdh> the point, I guess, is that at the beginning we do not really know how serious (or not) an issue is. For me, setting it to Medium allows me to jiggle around as needed
<hggdh> *not* setting it allows for the same
<hggdh> persia: I am still to see something you do _not_ do right ;-)
<Sinani201> brb for one second, I think I'm going to use Colloquy from now on for IRC.
<Sinani201> Much better.
<persia> hggdh: Well, I've been on this channel for almost 5 years, so many of my rough edges have worn off :)
<hggdh> heh. I have been here only 3 and some year, I think, and my edges are still being hammered off
 * micahg hands hggdh some sandpaper :)
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> aspirins welcome also
<Sinani201> I'm not sure if bug 521921 is really a bug... I think it's caused because the songs are read only.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521921 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "How to edit song titles (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521921
<Sinani201> Is bug 521921 a valid bug? Someone please answer...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521921 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "How to edit song titles (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521921
<hggdh> Sinani201: we need more details -- where are the songs (harddrive, external thingie, etc), is there any error reported by rythmbox, etc
<hggdh> and, of course, we need someone familiar with rithmbox -- which I am not really one
<Sinani201> OK. I asked for more information.
<nigelb> hggdh, hey :)
<jjardon> Hello, Ubuntu Lucid here, my microphone doesnt work. Is there a page for specific sound problems in Ubuntu?
<jjardon> I have a DELL XPS M1330 laptop
<jjardon> In previous releases I used alamixer to change to digital input, but now that doesnt work neither
<ddecator> jjardon, you can look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
 * jjardon looking
<jjardon> ddecator, How Can I know the hardware combination I should use?
<ddecator> jjardon, unfortunately i don't know much about sound problems, so i can't really help you beyond showing you that site. the information on there is more for making sure people include enough information in bug reports
<jjardon> ddecator, thank you. Seems that I found the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/453966
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 453966 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "dell xps m1330 regression, integrated digital microphone no longer working [karmic koala] (affects: 11)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nigelb> jjardon, is that your exact hardware?
<jjardon> nigelb, m1330 with SigmaTel STAC9228 , yeah
<jjardon> Should I look at other component?
<nigelb> jjardon, open the PCImultimedia file from the bug
<nigelb> and open a terminal and run lspci -v
<nigelb> search for the exact device name and rev
<nigelb> only then you can confirm that its the same bug, otherwise, you have to open a new bug for your problem
<jjardon> nigelb, confirmed, exactly the same device
<nigelb> jjardon, okay, then add your comments to the bug :)
<nigelb> sorry to be a bit strict, but otherwise you'd end up frustrated and lost
<ddecator> jjardon, then go ahead and click the "Does this bug affect you?" link at the top of the report
<jjardon> nigelb, no problem, I know the process ;)
<nigelb> ah, great :)
<jjardon> ddecator, Done ;) . Should I mention in the bug that a lucid system is affected?
<ddecator> jjardon, if it doesn't look like it was mentioned then go for it. it shows that it hasn't been fixed yet
<jjardon> I'm still reading all the comments, if nobody mention the bug affects lucid, I'll post a comment
<ddecator> jjardon, sounds good, thanks!
<jjardon> ddecator, nigelb thanks for your help, just commented in the bug
<ddecator> jjardon, thanks for being a good reporter =)
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<dad__> time on clients is wrong so mythtv will not open
<dad__> <dad__> ntp is installed on server
<dad__> <dad__> I had ntp installed on client as well and I set to receive time from server 192.168.1.10 now this made the time on the client 11 hours ahead of the server
<dad__> <dad__> now I live in melb au which at presenet is 10 hours +gmt +hr daylight saving
<dad__> <dad__> when i change client timezone to england/london The time reads correct
<dad__> <dad__> Its like the time the server is sending the client is already locallized and it adds another 11 hours onto it making the time 11 hours in the future on the the client
<dad__> <dad__> I have also tried using the pool.au servers to set time on client machine this strangely gives me time the wrong time as well.
<dad__> I am using mythbuntu karmic
<dad__> mythtv will not open if timezone on frontend  and backend is different so changing to london is not a solution.
<kamusin> :)
<hggdh> well. If you want to use a NTP server, you point to an official one, *not* your own (unless you run it for your network)
<hggdh> but if you run NTP, it will not be 11 hours ahead. What will be off if your TZ
<nigelb> hggdh, you around?
<hggdh> nigelb: yes, I am
<nigelb> hggdh, is there a place where I can see documentation to make sense of debug logs?
<hggdh> nigelb: difficult to answer in general. Each application/package/programme can write different things to a so-called 'debug log'
<hggdh> can you be more specific?
<nigelb> hggdh, adopted rhythmbox package :), so trying to make sense of the logs in incomplete bugs
<hggdh> nigelb: give me a bug # to look at with you
<nigelb> okau
<nigelb> bug 328864
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 328864 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rythmbox plays a short piece of a song and skips to the next song in order (affects: 2)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328864
<hggdh> nigelb: yes... as I said, debug logs are quite specific to the application. IN this case, this really looks like the developers added code to print out (when running --debug) some details of the internal structures
<hggdh> so you *need* to look at the source code to find out why this was printed out
<nigelb> ohh
<nigelb> aw :(
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> so: looking upstream at the home page for rithmbox, and following the ML, and joining their IRC channel may help
<nigelb> ah, ok.  will do
<nigelb> I want to talk to pedro too.. he is the supervisor for rhythmbox, he may know a lot of stuff
<nigelb> hggdh, btw, I submitted an upstream patch (2 actually)
<hggdh> good :-)
<nigelb> one to gnome and one to freedesktop
<hggdh> looking at the debug log, it looks like they lost a connection to <something> and, after that, we start to see the errors
<hggdh> so it looks like the state is not corrected cleaned up after the lost connection
<ddecator> micahg, i know i need to focus on triaging in general since i'm still learning, but what point would be good for me to start learning more about firefox bugs specifically?
<nigelb> seb128, at what point do you want bugs assigned to desktop team? when its triaged status?
<hggdh> eeeBotu will be off for 5 minutes due to a reboot after security updates
<hggdh>  eeeBotu is back. All hail Ubuntu's fast reboot
<edakiri> The only example to use the template is Bug #200462   .  Propose removing other examples.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 200462 in gvfs (Ubuntu Hardy) (and 2 other projects) "Copying Files From CD/DVD Sets Permissions To Read Only (affects: 1) (dups: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200462
<edakiri> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/RegressionTracking
<edakiri> don't know what the good version is, or am uncertain, should I use the template?
<hggdh> edakiri: I am sorry, but what are you talking about?
<edakiri> hggdh: in the page at the URL i pasted, there is a 'template' to insert into regression bugs
<edakiri> where is the WWW package search, like you get with ubufox?
<edakiri> here it is http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<BUGabundo> who who ?
<micahg> edakiri: that's in the firefox-launchpad-plugin package
<edakiri> thanks micahg
<kermiac_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices doesn't seem to contain much info. Anyone know a better page for debugging "SD card not recognised" issues?
<kermiac_> well, this is regarding an SDHC card... bug 522207
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522207 in ubuntu "sdhc card not recognized (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522207
<m_tadeu> hi all...my kubuntu just reboots on random situations...how can I start checking what the problem is?
<BalleClorin> m_tadeu try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-xx (xx= languagecode) for support. If you think this is a bug, first try searching if it's already reported, if not file a new one here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<m_tadeu> it's not reported and launchpad tells me to come here
<BalleClorin> m_tadeu: create a launchpad account, file the bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect, then run apport-collect bugnr to add system information to the report.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-16
<PRab> How should I report an installation bug I came across with today's Lucid Daily cd?
<zeroseven0183> Hi! I think "Bug#394003 Gwibber needs new icons (I can make some)" should be classified as Wishlist. Can someone clarify and do the adjustments. Follow the link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/394003
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 394003 in gwibber "Gwibber needs new icons (I can make some) (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> PRab: did the installation complete?
<PRab> No
<PRab> Crashed right after I choose how I wanted my partitions
<charlie-tca> Then you probably have to do a manual report using https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -> Report a bug
<PRab> I looked at that, but was unsure which package to file it against
<PRab> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-installer/+bug/522425
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522425 in base-installer (Ubuntu) "Install crashes after choosing custom partitions. (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<PRab> Does that look right? I can move/change it if it would help
<charlie-tca> If it is the alternate cd, use 'debian-installer'
<PRab> Nope, live cd
<PRab> the daily build from today
<charlie-tca> Then ubiquity, normally
<charlie-tca> I must say, that is colorful.
<PRab> agreed
<PRab> looks like when I kicked my old school Nintendo
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity  will help some getting logs, sometimes.
<charlie-tca> Sometimes you can't get any
<charlie-tca> That does look bad, to me. :-(
 * wgrant knew something was up when the PNG was 4.5MiB.
<PRab> so, How do I move it from base-installer to Ubiquity
<PRab> yeah, forgot to compress it
<charlie-tca> I did
<PRab> and I had to take it with a camera because prtscr couldn't work in condition
<PRab> thaks
<charlie-tca> That is lucid, right?
<PRab> yep
<PRab> Thanks for the help getting this filed correctly, I'm going to go watch the Olympics
<charlie-tca> np, have fun
<zeroseven0183> Please set Bug#504970 Gwibber could use an Ubuntu-specific theme (shared with Empathy) as Wishlist. https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/504970
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 504970 in gwibber "Gwibber could use an Ubuntu-specific theme (shared with Empathy) (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<Roxyhart0>  hi guy i am having this problem. http://www.mail-archive.com/samba@lists.samba.org/msg102804.html how i can upgrade my samba version (reliable) fro my ubuntu 9.10?
<persia> Roxyhart0: There doesn't seem to be a supported backport, so there's no direct path.  Someone in #ubuntu may be able to help you, or you may need to wait.
<persia> A clearer understanding of which bugs caused issues would be helpful, as some of them may qualify for an update to 9.10.
<Roxyhart0> nobody in ubuntu-server tell me nothing i really need to configurate my server cause the really old one just die
<Roxyhart0> what do you mean with the last part, " as some of them may qualify for an update to 9.10."
<nigelb> Roxyhart0: well, some of them could be fixed, if the bug is fixed upstream
<persia> And if they are critical enough, they could be fixed in 9.10, rather than waiting for the new upstream in 10.04.  But this needs to be documented very carefully.
<Roxyhart0> i had 9.04 before and i update it to 9.10 but in the "bugs" sections say it is a problem with samba version 3.4.0 which i need to upgrade but i dont know how to do that for 9.10 and if it will work or will craush my server
<Roxyhart0> the bug is already documented but still nothing...
<nigelb> Roxyhart0: the problem is with samba?
<Roxyhart0> yes
<persia> Is the bug in launchpad?
<Roxyhart0> wait a min
<nigelb> Roxyhart0: but it is fixed in later versions of samba?
<Roxyhart0> http://www.mail-archive.com/samba@lists.samba.org/msg102804.html
<nigelb> but it says the bug is in 3.3.2, and Karmic has 3.4.0
<Roxyhart0> not but say 3.4.1 solve that
<Roxyhart0> i am cheking where i see more info
<nigelb> okay :)
<Roxyhart0> https://admin.fedoraproject.org/updates/F11/FEDORA-2009-9443
<Takyoji> Would this be an appropriate channel for discussion of Lucid Lynx testing, or?
<nigelb> Takyoji: #ubuntu+1
<Takyoji> Ahh, thanks
<bdmurray> well there is ubuntu-testing for topics specifically related to testing
<Roxyhart0> Hi guys i have this problem and i have ubuntu 9.10 how i can uograde my samba version to 3.4.1 compatible with ubuntu 9.10
<Roxyhart0> sorry this is the same problem  https://admin.fedoraproject.org/updates/F11/FEDORA-2009-9443
<micahg> Roxyhart0: we generally do not upgrade versions in a stable release
<micahg> is there a specific bug you are trying to fix?
<Roxyhart0> i cant join machines to my domain controler
<micahg> ah, I see now
<micahg> let me see if I can find the patch
<Roxyhart0> ok, thanks a lot
<micahg> if it's small, we might be able to do an SRU
<Roxyhart0> what is that?
<micahg> stable release update
<Roxyhart0> ah ok, could be great
<Roxyhart0> i remebeer that i read somwhere somebody form ubuntu was working in 3.4.3 or something like that?
<micahg> lucid has 3.4.5
<Roxyhart0> ah ok
<micahg> Roxyhart0: hold on
<micahg> Roxyhart0: I have to go to sleep, can you please file a bug for this and subscribe me?
<micahg> I'll check tomorrow if the patch is SRUable
<Roxyhart0> is my first time whitch that how i can do that?
<micahg> Roxyhart0: do you have an ubuntu desktop machine?
<micahg> or only a server?
<Roxyhart0> only server
<Roxyhart0> about 4 server
<Roxyhart0> but 9.04 and now 9.10
<micahg> Roxyhart0: k, then use this for now: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+filebug?no-redirect
<micahg> Roxyhart0: to subscribe me, after you submit the bug, just click subscribe someone else and type my nick
<Roxyhart0> ok, thansk a lot.what time is there?
<micahg> almost midnight
<Roxyhart0> really...
 * micahg is in Chicago
<Roxyhart0> ok, thanks a lot again
<micahg> Roxyhart0: np, just subscribe me and I'll look in the morning
<Roxyhart0> thanks a lot
<Roxyhart0> hi guys i am trying to report a bug at lunchpat and i got this error. what it means Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<Roxyhart0> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<Roxyhart0> Trying again in a couple of minutes might work
<Roxyhart0> i has trying to do it 3 times
<ddecator> Roxyhart0, trying it again in a few minutes sounds good, it could have been a connection problem. if you have the same problem again then we can help you figure out what is going on and file the report
<Roxyhart0> ok, thanks
<Roxyhart0> Hi guys..this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/164544 look like similar to my problem ans there was some of adavances but i am not sure where i can get it or they send to the people that did the report bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 164544 in samba (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Error while join to domain (Unable to create machine account)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<ddecator> Roxyhart0, what version are you using?
<Roxyhart0> 9.10
<ddecator> sorry, what samba version?
<Roxyhart0> 3.4.0
<ddecator> i'm not sure if that patch is still relevant since there have been upgrades. go ahead and create a new report, just include a link to that bug you found so micahg can take a look at it in the morning
<Roxyhart0> ok, thanks
<ddecator> yw =)
<ddecator> Roxyhart0, let me know if you're able to file the bug successfully this time. i'll stay on here until i know if you have or not before i go test a different bug
<Roxyhart0> ok, i am doing it now
<nigelb> om26er: re: gnome power manager bug, your guess is as good as mine
<nigelb> I was hoping some dev would take a look at it
<om26er> nigelb, that bug has been there from the alpha days of karmic
<nigelb> om26er: I know, I remember triaging it back then
<nigelb> but I have absolutely no clue what is to be done...
<nigelb> talk to one of the devs perhaps
<om26er> is there any gnome-power-manager available here at the moment?
<om26er> *developers
<nigelb> or try upstream?
<nigelb> btw, attaching details of your hardware might be a good idea
<om26er> nigelb, how to do that?
<nigelb> you use a laptop rite?
<nigelb> add a comment about your laptop make and model
<nigelb> that would definitely help help
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/492327
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 492327 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "charger disconnected notification comes after 40secs (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Roxyhart08> hi ddecator i just did that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/522482. no sure if is ok, i couldn to see where i need to send to the specific person?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522482 in samba (Ubuntu) "Domain Members can not join to Samba DC (ubuntu 9.10). (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<ddecator> Roxyhart08, i'll take care of adding micahg, let me look at it a sec...
<nigelb> Roxyhart08: can you add the samba version and your OS version too please?
<Roxyhart08> ok
<nigelb> (version number like 3.0.0. and Os version like 9.10 or 9.04)
<ddecator> Roxyhart08, i added micahg and posted the possible duplicate in a comment for micahg to look at in the morning
<nigelb> om26er: I guess you have to wait now :)
<om26er> nigelb, thanks for the help :)
<ddecator> Roxyhart08, just add the info nigelb asked for and it should be good =)
<nigelb> no problem :)
<ddecator> alright, i need to go test a UNE bug then head off to bed. night all
<Roxyhart08> yes ..but thank a lot really guys...thanks a lot! you are very kind
<Roxyhart08> good night over there
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/520579
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520579 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy cannot connect to IRC (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> this bug is reported by a crunchbag linux user so what should I do about this?
<kermiac_> om26er: maybe assign it to crunchbang? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/crunchbang/+bugs
<kermiac_> just guessing though :)
<Roxyhart08> i got another question...when configurate a folder for every user and they can see this folders but when i copy data from the server to each user folder they can't see this new data, just the old one and the permisions are the same "users". i mean it does not refresh? any idea?
<nigelb> Roxyhart08: can you ask in #ubuntu please? that is the main support channel
<Roxyhart08> sorry
<zeroseven0183> Bug #379855 looks like is a feature request/improvement (wishlist)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379855 in gwibber "Insufficient notification (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379855
<LimCore> an interesting article about why open source model (standard bazaar model) can fail - http://blogs.msdn.com/shawnhernan/archive/2010/02/13/microsoft-s-many-eyeballs-and-the-security-development-lifecycle.aspx
<LimCore> thinking of it, perhaps ubuntu could use real, payed, security and bug fixing teams
<LimCore> as we spoken recently; Is any such effort on the way?
<edakiri> LimCore: they fix bugs on what is in main
<edakiri> i believe
<kermiac> is there a standard response for kernel bugs set to invalid due to the battery draining whilst suspended?
<kermiac> I have asked in #ubuntu-kernel but noone's around
<LimCore> edakiri: yes there is one security team; also I was thinking we could use more, more formialized, perhaps payable, not just I-do-what-I-like-open-source help for more areas
<edakiri> LimCore: as far as i know, cash flow to allocate for that has not yet been established.  No profit to spend unless maybe cuts were made somewhere else.
<edakiri> unless things have changed since i last knew
<persia> LimCore: There's a fair number of funded developers who work on various areas of Ubuntu.  If you want more, or someone working on something specific, you'll want to arrange to pay them :)  There's lots of people who'd be happy to receive the money to focus on certain areas.
<kermiac> For anyone participating in the upcoming kernel hugday, a canned response for invalid "battery drained whilst suspended" bugs is...
<kermiac> Thank you for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. This report seems to indicate that your battery drained while the machine was suspended.  In this case a false bug report is generated, we are therefore closing this bug Invald.  Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume#Is%20this%20really%20a%20failure? for more information.
<BlackZ> kermiac: which bug?
<kermiac> bug 356456
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 356456 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Hewlett-Packard HP Compaq nx6325] suspend/resume failure (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356456
<kermiac> i've already added the response & inavlidated it
<kermiac> as the op stated the "Battery went empty during suspend"
<BlackZ> kermiac: yes, well done
<kermiac> the stock reply has been added to the bottom of the wiki now for future reference
<kermiac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume
<kermiac> night all :)
<thekorn> well done and good night kermiac ;)
<kermiac_> night thekorn :)
<q0k> Does this bug affect you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/installation-guide/+bug/522112
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522112 in installation-guide (Ubuntu) "version number confusion in 9.10 installation guide (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<q0k> Does this bug affect you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/installation-guide/+bug/522112
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522112 in installation-guide (Ubuntu) "version number confusion in 9.10 installation guide (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<q0k> ubot4, does it or not ? ;)
<ubot4> q0k: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kklimonda> q0k, it has already been reported as bug 522112. Also pasting your question or link once is sufficient - if you don't get any answer immediately it just means that we aren't looking right now.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522112 in installation-guide (Ubuntu) "version number confusion in 9.10 installation guide (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522112
<kklimonda> erm
<kklimonda> bug 505723
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 505723 in installation-guide (Ubuntu) "9.10 install guide reads 9.04 and Jaunty, not 9.10 and Karmic (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505723
<kermiac_> q0k: !bot
<kermiac_> !bot
<ubot4> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-bugs's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<q0k> hi ubot4
<q0k> ubot4 thanks for your knowledge about PLENTY of bugs
<ubot4> q0k: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<q0k> ubot4 I know but thanks anyway
<ubot4> q0k: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<q0k> ;)
<q0k> update
<q0k> bug 505723
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 505723 in installation-guide (Ubuntu) "9.10 install guide reads 9.04 and Jaunty, not 9.10 and Karmic (affects: 2) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505723
<BUGabundo> Happy Carnaval o/
<kklimonda> hey
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda
<kklimonda> great, looks like I've scared away a user who had a problem with automouting his disk..
<kklimonda> I've asked him to use ubuntu-bug storage and *gasp* register on launchpad
<kklimonda> damn me and my demands..
<BUGabundo> ahahaah
<BUGabundo> yes , LP needs a lower entrie
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, how lower it can get?
<kklimonda> can it*
<BUGabundo> if it goes to low, they ask ubuntu cds in LP user ml
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> oh wait, that already happen
<kklimonda> heh "you can't order CDs by using this page. go to shipit..."
<BUGabundo> hihihi
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, but seriously - how hard is registering on LP now? do you even have to confirm it by clicking some link that is sent to you?
<BUGabundo> I remember a period when it was harder to file a bug against LP itself, then to end a termo nuclear war
<BUGabundo> :p
<kklimonda> oh wait, he's back
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: errk truth be told,  LP doesn't like hotmail
<BUGabundo> most emails never get there
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, I don't like hotmail
<BUGabundo> or is it MSFT that doesn't like FLOSS?
<BUGabundo> I never make them apart :D
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, and people are starting to ask "can we just blacklist all @hotmail.com emails because we get more spam from them than from anywhere else"
<kklimonda> heh, apparently he's waiting for the confirmation email.
<kklimonda> maybe we should start asking people to register on LP during installation
<kklimonda> by telling them how awesome ubuntu one is
<kklimonda> we would all burn in hell though for lying..
<BUGabundo> couth
<porthose> hggdh ping! would you please renew my bug squad membership (cjsmo)  ;)
<LimCore> jdstrand: glad to see your apparmor work ;)  It really do need polishing
<vish> yofel_: can you ping me when you are triaging bugs? i need someone using kubuntu to have a look at  a couple of bugs
<LimCore> jdstrand: if you need better example with the ssh keys security thing, ping me (bug #505493)
<ubot4> LimCore: Bug 505493 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/505493 is private
<hggdh> porthose: it has already expired, has it not?
<porthose> hggdh, not sure, was checking email and found the notice :)
<hggdh> porthose: I found it (was looking for cjsmo, it was listed under your name ;-)
<hggdh> porthose: done, thank you
<porthose> hggdh, thank you :)
<hggdh> yw
<thekorn> maybe https://edge.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/+members is an extreme example, but this kind of list needs a separate overview of all admins of a team
<kklimonda> thekorn, or sorting by status should actually work as expected
<thekorn> yeah, and not on a per page basis
<thekorn> which is kind of useless
<kklimonda> that's my point exactly
<hggdh> I agree. And an easy way to zeroing in somebody
<hggdh> like a search facility (I know, I am in wishlist territory)
<nigelb> try using the API for now
 * vish wonders where all the members triaging kubuntu bug hang out
<nigelb> I didn't know there was a separate team for kubuntu
<hggdh> #kubuntu, or #kubuntu-bugs?
<nigelb> #kubuntu-bugs is nonexistent
<nigelb> and #kubuntu is probably support
<nigelb> my best guess is #kubuntu-devel?
<thekorn> -devel
<vish> no k-devel either.. :s
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> no one tracks down k bugs :D
<BUGabundo> there are NONE
 * BUGabundo hides
<vish> hehe
<persia> Um, there are a number of people tracking Kubuntu bugs.
<persia> Some of them even hang out here.
<persia> #kubuntu-devel is kinda like #ubuntu-desktop or #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-server, etc. : a developer team channel.  Bugs are looked at there, but not always the first-pass stuff.
<BUGabundo> I was jk of course
<hggdh> BUGabundo: I had forgotten it's carnival time :-(
<BUGabundo> yep
<hggdh> and I am here, working! Life is unfair.
<qense> carnival in the south here as well. Fortunately we're calvinist here. :P
<hggdh> heh. I am not sure about the 'fortunately' part ;-)
<nigelb> hggdh: hello :)
<nigelb> hggdh: uploaded another bug fix, this time on a main package :)
<hggdh> nigelb: great! And, of course, you tested it ;-)
<nigelb> hggdh: yep.  test builded it here and uploaded dediff before hitting the bed.  Now its sponsored :)
<hggdh> good work, nigelb
<hggdh> brb
<bcurtiswx> bug #203111 since pymsn is getting removed from lucid (if it hasn't been done already).. what to do with this one?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 203111 in pymsn (Ubuntu) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with AttributeError in process_response() (affects: 7) (dups: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203111
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx: it isn't removed from previous releases so the bug is still valid (if it wasn't fixed in the meantime :) )
<bcurtiswx> kklimonda: thx :D
<om26er> if a bug is being worked on upstream should I change it from triaged to in progress?
<bcurtiswx> om26er no look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<charlie-tca> no, it is still triaged for us
<bcurtiswx> om26er: make sure to look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<om26er> if a bug is already triaged and I have ask a question(s) from the reporter should I mark it incomplete or leave it triaged?
<bcurtiswx> om26er: which bug are you taking about?
<om26er> bcurtiswx, not available at the moment but there have been a few that are triaged but dont seem to be happening
<bcurtiswx> om26er: like which bugs for example?
<om26er> bcurtiswx, I dont have the example at the moment :(
<bcurtiswx> om26er: what do you mean by but there have been a few that are triaged but dont seem to be happening
<om26er> bcurtiswx, I looked at them a few days ago
<bcurtiswx> so which ones did you look at?
<om26er> bcurtiswx, they were gwibber and netbook-launcher bugs I should search them
<om26er> bcurtiswx, found one in empathy( not triaged though) I faced it in karmic whenever I tried to drag a chat tab and then in Lucid until 2.29.5 but was fixed after that
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/476449
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 476449 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy crashed during moving im chat tab from one window (1 tab) to another (1 tab) (affects: 2)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<om26er> this was the problem that I tested with every minor update of empathy and at last in 2.29.6 it got fixed (its was not upstream issue)
<bcurtiswx> om26er: not entirely sure.  since the bug is karmic, but its fixed in lucid.. someone else wanna pipe in on how to treat that
<BalleClorin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Fixed%20in%20Development%20release%20while%20still%20existing%20in%20a%20previous%20release
<BalleClorin> of course om26er quit before I could reply...
<Damascene> do you have some link to problem that was fixed in the stable release and are back on the development release?
<Damascene> *problems
<kklimonda> Damascene: for example bug 434316
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 434316 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Useless black bar in notification area visible (affects: 6) (dups: 2)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434316
<kklimonda> bug report hasn't been touched to reflect that though - we are still hoping nobody is going to notice it and we can fix it ;)
<Damascene> no I mean bug 518007
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518007 in linux (Fedora) (and 1 other project) "Asus Eee Function Keys (Hotkeys) are not working with Lucid 10.04 (affects: 2)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518007
<elleuca> 519195
<elleuca> may I raise bug   #519195 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519195 in libindicator (Ubuntu) "No focus using keyboard (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519195
<elleuca> in order to have a good a11y, imho should be marked as blocker for lucid
<kklimonda> elleuca: you should try on #ayatana as this is the place when discussion about libappindicator and the rest of indicators takes place.
<nigelb> bdmurray: that video is great :)
<nigelb> can you put the slides up somewhere too?
<elleuca> kklimonda: thanks, I'll try
<bdmurray> nigelb: yep - http://people.canonical.com/~brian/presentations/
<bdmurray> nigelb: and thanks!
<nigelb> bdmurray: I guess that solves the trouble of a general "how to triage classs".  All that would be need now would be about specific packages and their preferences
<bdmurray> nigelb: well until the Launchpad UI changes significantly ;-)
<nigelb> yea ;)
<nigelb> I'll set up the smaller classes starting from lucid release wrt to each of the smaller teams
<nigelb> ^ makes sense?
<bdmurray> nigelb: I'm not quite certain what you mean
<nigelb> bdmurray: well, something like how to deal with X bugs, or sound bugs (like the earlier one dan gave) or firefox bugs
<nigelb> not a class as such, more like a Q and A session
<bdmurray> nigelb: okay, yes that makes a lot of sense
<nigelb> bdmurray: thanks for taking the time to look into it :)
<edakiri> where is a good place to read/learn about ddebs?
<micahg> edakiri: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<edakiri> thanks
<LimCore> lol, konversation shows being banned as "gives channel owner privileges" woot?
<ddecator> bug 522489 was made public by the OP but still has a coredump file
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522489 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock() (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522489
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-17
<ddecator> micahg, if you're around it's a firefox bug ^
<bcurtiswx> ddecator: i put back to private for now
<ddecator> bcurtiswx, alright thanks
<micahg> ddecator: yeah, we can't do anything until the retracer looks at it, so if you see something public with a coredump, make private and explain why
<ddecator> can bugsquad make them private? i thought bugcontrol had to do that
<hggdh> anyone that has access can
<ddecator> good to know
<Roxyhart0> hi ddecator, i see my report of bug unasigned...nobody is cheking this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/522482
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522482 in samba (Ubuntu) "Domain Members can not join to Samba DC (ubuntu 9.10). (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<ddecator> Roxyhart0, micahg probably just forgot to this morning. i can remind him when he gets back, otherwise someone else on here might see this and be able to look over it as well
<Roxyhart0> thanks a lot, i really need solve this problem soon
<ddecator> anyone familiar with samba here?
<ddecator> micahg, did you get a chance to look at that samba report this morning?
<micahg> ddecator: yeah, unfortunately it doesn't look like the same bug that I was refered to last night
<micahg> needs more research
<ddecator> Roxyhart0, ^
 * micahg double checks the upstream bug
<micahg> well, I might have been looking at the wrong upstream bug, but the one I was looking at certainly isn't it
<bcurtiswx> backporting is harsh :P
<Roxyhart0> is this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/522482
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522482 in samba (Ubuntu) "Domain Members can not join to Samba DC (ubuntu 9.10). (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<Roxyhart0> look very similar to the before
<micahg> Roxyhart0: it looks like the old bug that ddecator posted?
<micahg> or the one in the message?
<ddecator> micahg, yah, i didn't really look at it, Roxyhart0 found it as a possibility so i thought i'd put it on there for you to look over
<ddecator> idk anything about samba so i had no idea if it was related or not
<micahg> Roxyhart0: how familiar are you with samba?
<Roxyhart0> no too much bu i got running 3 server just domain member server, this one is domain controler
<micahg> Roxyhart0: if I show you the changelog for 3.4.1, you think you can tell me which bug is yours?
<Roxyhart0> ait a min
<ddecator> so my guess is, if a bug -seems- to be fixed in lucid, but the exact cause of the bug in karmic isn't known, then it can't be marked "fix released" since we can't know for sure that one was?
<Roxyhart0> it is similat t this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/164544
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 164544 in samba (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Error while join to domain (Unable to create machine account)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<micahg> ddecator: right
<ddecator> thought so, thanks micahg
<micahg> Roxyhart0: here's the changelog for 3.4.1, if you can tell me which bug, I can see about making you a test package to see if it's fixed: http://samba.org/samba/history/samba-3.4.1.html
<Roxyhart0> i think is this onw, but i can not even join my ourn PDC...maybe this one as well    o Fix Winbind authentication issue (bug #6646).
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 6646 in trac (Ubuntu) "trac: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/6646
<Roxyhart0> i try to join my windows client i i couldnt...i just translate the ldp database form the old server to this new one
<micahg> Roxyhart0: that's what I thought too, but the fix is due to a timeout
<Roxyhart0> sorry what do you mean?
<micahg> idk, I'm not that familiar with samba
 * micahg can make a test package and you can see if it helps
<Roxyhart0> :( please dont tell me that
<Roxyhart0> there are new than can be a update relaible like you said yesterday?
<micahg> Roxyhart0: if it works, then I can see about pushing it through normal update channels, I don't know if this wil fix your issue, so I can't propose it...
<micahg> I can push to a PPA for you to test with if you want
<micahg> this will be the only change
<Roxyhart0> ah ok
<micahg> Roxyhart0: i386 or amd64?
<micahg> nm, they're all going :)
<Roxyhart0> i have both
<micahg> Roxyhart0: should be ready in about a half hour
<Roxyhart0> thanks a lot!!!
<micahg> Roxyhart0: remember, this is a test, so I would do it off hours :)
<Roxyhart0> i am not using samba at the moment ...i think is whould not broke my slapd configuration?
<Roxyhart0> shouln't i mean
 * micahg doesn't know...that's the problem :)
<micahg> the patch is 5 lines: https://bugzilla.samba.org/attachment.cgi?id=4667&action=edit
<micahg> https://bugzilla.samba.org/attachment.cgi?id=4667
<Roxyhart0> sorry what it means? the solution or i need to wait for the half hour that you say?
<micahg> Roxyhart0: the package will be ready in about 15 minutes
<Roxyhart0> thanks a lot
<PRab> I just read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance and am now trying to decide what to assign to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/522425
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522425 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Install crashes after choosing custom partitions. (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<PRab> does high make sense because "Makes a default Ubuntu installation generally unusable for some users"
<micahg> Roxyhart0: the package is in my PPA: https://launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/patch-test
<nigelb> how often does package status update itself?
<nigelb> the qa.ubuntu.com site..
<micahg> the graphs approx every hour
<micahg> the stats I think are out of date
<micahg> nigelb: bug 520802
<nigelb> yea.  been wondering how the numbers dont go down after 1 week of working on old bugs
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520802 in ubuntu-qa-website "sidebar stats not updated since 2010-01-23 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520802
<nigelb> micahg: ah, thanks :)
<nigelb> micahg: shall I confirm?
<micahg> nigelb: go ahead :)
<micahg> maybe someone will fix it :)
<nigelb> micahg: probably poke brian?
<micahg> nigelb: probably tomorrow :)
<nigelb> hm :)
 * micahg figures everyone's busy
<nigelb> micahg: the bug I fixed yday got sponsored :)
<micahg> nigelb: great :)
<nigelb> yeah, its busy days
<nigelb> release time is getting closer
<Roxyhart0> micahg, so what i nee is copy this two lijnes in one file and then do apt-get update ?
<micahg> Roxyhart0: on karmic you can use sudo add-apt-repository
<Roxyhart0> ok, sorry abot thw qautions but i forgot whow is cal the file where i need to add this lines ...:S
<Roxyhart0> how is called
<micahg> Roxyhart0: you can just do sudo add-apt-repository ppa:micahg/patch-test
<Roxyhart0> sorry the splelling im sleeping
<Roxyhart0> thanks
<micahg> Roxyhart0: it'll add a file to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ that you can either edit or delete when you're doen testing
<Roxyhart0> okis
<Roxyhart0> ok, i just did the command that you say, so i should just restart samba?
<micahg> Roxyhart0: no, that just adds the ppa
<micahg> you need to upgrade samba to the package in my ppa
<micahg> Roxyhart0: make sure you don't grab my phpmyadmin version :)
<Roxyhart0> sorry micahg but it is the first time that in do it. Is just see you file, what i need to do now?
<micahg> Roxyhart0: apt-get update
<micahg> then upgrade the samba pacakge
<Roxyhart0> it is doing now
<micahg> I was just warning not to grab phpmyadmin as that's teh prerelease version
<Roxyhart0> ok, it is done
<Roxyhart0> so just restart samba :S
<Roxyhart0> ?
<Roxyhart0> what about phpldaoadmin i am using that ...
<micahg> Roxyhart0: I don't have that packaged in tehre, so not to worry
<micahg> Roxyhart0: doesn't the install restart it?
<Roxyhart0> no apparently
<micahg> Roxyhart0: I guess so
<Roxyhart0> :( i just restart samba and i did again net rpc join -Uuser%pass and i got the same problem :(
<Roxyhart0> do i nee reboot the server?
<micahg> Roxyhart0: yeah, so it's probably not that fix
<micahg> Roxyhart0: I would downgrade the package to be safe then
<micahg> and get rid of my ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Roxyhart0> what do you mean take off the package?
<micahg> Roxyhart0: I suggest asking in #ubuntu-server tomorrow and show them the changelog for 3.4.1 and see if they know which bug it is
<micahg> Roxyhart0: install the karmic version of samba
<Roxyhart0> i did they dont say nothing and i got 2 bosses ask my for that now
<linshine> anyone using karmic, update-motd?
<micahg> Roxyhart0: I might be able the latest samba to my PPA
<micahg> no, I can't do that easily
<micahg> Roxyhart0: I'll ask on the ML to see if there are any samba people in bugsquad
<micahg> Roxyhart0: posted
<micahg> Roxyhart0: I wish I could do more, but I have to work on some other stuff
<micahg> Roxyhart0: I'll let you know if someone replies to the request or hopefully, you'll see updates in teh bug :)
<Roxyhart0> im big troubles now
<micahg> Roxyhart0: why?
<Roxyhart0> my boss are in my office
<micahg> and they want it fixed?
<Roxyhart0> yes
<Roxyhart0> because the old server crush...and i am configurating this new server but the rest of the server that was file filver can not connect to this one which is PdC so every services is down
<micahg> Roxyhart0: oh, that's bad, I didn't know it was that serious
<micahg> I would've sent the mail yesterday
<Roxyhart0> i mean i got domain member server and clients that cant not see file serves at all
<Roxyhart0> and print server
<Roxyhart0> because i didnt know that was a bug
<Roxyhart0> and i was asking and asking differents forums and googling it
<micahg> Roxyhart0: I can only backport up to 3.4.3 easily, but there are security concerns as well
<Roxyhart0> like what?
<micahg> there have been several vulnerabilities found and patched since that release
<Roxyhart0> uff
<kklimonda> I'd say if it is that urgent you could build the current samba package from lucid and give it a go
<micahg> kklimonda: source format 3 :(
<kklimonda> argh
<Roxyhart0> what i can do?
<kklimonda> Roxyhart0: you'll probably have to build samba from source if no one steps in
<kklimonda> Roxyhart0: you couldn't get no one from #ubuntu-server to take a look at it?
<Roxyhart0> micahg what do you recomend i can do?
<micahg> Roxyhart0: I can try to build 3.4.3 for you with the security patches until we can figure out what the issue is...
<micahg> Roxyhart0: is anyone using the system now?
<Roxyhart0> just ldap which is in the same machine
<Roxyhart0> if it doesn broke ldap I can try
<micahg> so, we can test a version to see if it works without worrying?
<Roxyhart0> yes
<Roxyhart0> samba is not working so we can try
<Roxyhart0> but is it doesn ruin ldap
<micahg> idk, that's the problem
<Roxyhart0> if i cant do wbinfo -u is it because i cant join my PDC to the domain?
<micahg> idk, I wish I had answers
 * micahg normally works on firefox bugs
<Roxyhart0> can i install a samba PDC in a machine different to the LDAP server?
<micahg> you can try asking in #ubuntu-server, idk
<kklimonda> Roxyhart0: yes
<kklimonda> samba doesn't really care where ldap server is as long as it's configured correctly
<Roxyhart08> micahg can you or sombody work in my bug?
<micahg> Roxyhart08: if someone gives me a patch, I'm happy to make a package, alternatively, I can try to build a later version for you, but I can't do it right now...I need to finish up some work
<Roxyhart08> please
<edakiri> how can I add the package update-initramfs as being affected by a bug?
 * abogani waves
<abogani> Sorry to bother you. Could anyone renew my membership to BugSquad Team? Thanks!
<thekorn> abogani, you need to talk to one of the teams administrators
<abogani> thekorn: I already sent emails on every team admin: No replay.
<abogani> s/replay/reply
<thekorn> abogani, what's you lp login? abogani I guess?
<abogani> thekorn: Exactly.
<thekorn> abogani, looks like your membership expires in 2011, so no need for an action right now
<thekorn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/378223/
<abogani> thekorn:  Do you have done something?
<thekorn> abogani, no, nothing
<abogani> thekorn: I really received that: "On 2010-02-18, seven days from now, your membership
<abogani> in the Ubuntu BugSquad (bugsquad) Launchpad team
<abogani> is due to expire."  <-- It is automatic email message form LP.
<thekorn> yes, you recieved this message 7 days ago, and someone must have renewed your membership since then
<abogani> I know from my membership in other Team that LP should notify it (renew approved) to me.... I never received the notification. In any case it is also good.
<abogani> thekorn: Thanks and sorry for disturb.
<thekorn> no problemo ;)
<thekorn> bdmurray, hi, I just checked the list of administrators of the bugsquad team, out of curiosity, do you know why sfllaw is still admin of this team, I have not seen him around for a long time,
<thekorn> not sure if it makes sense to have him as admin
<thekorn> bdmurray, nice presentation, btw
<Roxyhart08> hi micahg is not here but he worte me that: <micahg> Roxyhart0: I can only backport up to 3.4.3 easily, but there are security concerns as well
<Roxyhart08> how i can get from ubuntu 9.10
<Roxyhart08> ?
<Roxyhart08> somebody there?
<BUGabundo_remote> nope, no one
<RoadRunnR> hi, i need a bit of help and review of a very strange bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/453330
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 453330 in bash (Ubuntu) "[Karmic] pipes are somewhat brocken (affects: 1)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<RoadRunnR> it's filed under bash, but it really could be almost anything kernel, libc, gzip, tar or bash...
<kamusin> :)
<radoe> RoadRunnR: Does not seem to be a bash problem, happens with sh and ksh to. Also, it does not fail all the time, I have cases (on the same system) where it works.
<RoadRunnR> radoe: the problem seems a bit random, once it has happened on one of my systems, it continues to occur until i reboot the box, then sometimes it will be ok and sometimes it still happens
<radoe> RoadRunnR: I have some "cycles" when I run it from the same shell: it starts working a few times, then fails a few times, works again, fails again and so on. But i can't see a common pattern whether it fails or works.
<RoadRunnR> radoe: if run some more tries, in about 5% of the cases it works for me, but only one time, followed by 10 to 20 non working runs
<RoadRunnR> radoe: i used the simplified case: tar tvzf - < data.tar.gz ; echo $?
<RoadRunnR> radoe: from my nonworking tracing, it seems that gzip tries to write to the pipe to tar, but can't deliver all the data, but tar decides is has gotten everything from gzip and terminates, at this point the pipe between tar and gzip is broken and a SIGPIPE error occurs
<RoadRunnR> if the working case, gzip is able to deliver all data to tar in one go and exits before tar tries to exit, so the pipe is properly closed and everything is fine
<radoe> RoadRunnR: looks a little bit like http://bugs.debian.org/533356
<RoadRunnR> this would point to a problem with how tar is handling the pipe
<radoe> RoadRunnR: and yes, I see the same SIGPIPE throwing up to the shell in the nonworking cases.
<radoe> RoadRunnR: I will reassign this bug to tar, link the debian bug report and adjust the subject?
<RoadRunnR> radoe: or more like this: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=532570
<ubot4> Debian bug 532570 in tar "tar - relies on standard SIGPIPE behaviour" [Grave,Fixed]
<RoadRunnR> radoe: just installed the lucid version of tar on my test systems, now it is working everytime
<RoadRunnR> radoe: could also be http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=525818
<ubot4> Debian bug 525818 in tar "tar: closes file stream before real EOF" [Normal,Fixed]
<radoe> RoadRunnR: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=525818
<radoe> RoadRunnR: O yes, you got this too.
<RoadRunnR> ;-)
<RoadRunnR> radoe: i'll have to leave now, got an appointment, thanks for your help on this! :-)
<radoe> RoadRunnR: most likely it is #525818
<kyubutsu> having issue resuming from suspend, screen too dim on ac power. what package is associated with that
<edakiri> kyubutsu: there is a setting in the power panel.  have you done a bug search yet?
<kyubutsu> i want a hint about package for that reason
<edakiri> good reason.
<edakiri> 1 moment
<BUGabundo_remote> for gnome gnome-power-manager
<BUGabundo_remote> kyubutsu: ^^^^
<kyubutsu> 10-4
<BUGabundo_remote> you gonna need a debug log
<BUGabundo_remote> the steps are on the GPM wiki
<BUGabundo_remote> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOMEPowerManager
<kyubutsu> input gpm or gnome-power-management dont return anything about it on launchpad search.. i'll check that link too
<kyubutsu> duh.. spelling matters .. search ok for gnome-power-manager
<kyubutsu> so far i think i got bug 451282 .. need further testing as far as adjusting brightness levels after resuming and etc
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 451282 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "display is fully dimmed after resume from suspend (affects: 26) (dups: 4)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451282
<BUGabundo_remote> that's a dupe
<BUGabundo_remote> but I guess its up to mpt to look at them
<kyubutsu> well this dupe has 4 dupes
<kyubutsu> anyhow, it accurately describes my issue
<kyubutsu> should i use $ubuntu-bug when the bug actually happens?
<BUGabundo_remote> won't help
<BUGabundo_remote> and just make spam to it
<BUGabundo_remote> use the debug wiki, collect what it asks, add to the bug
<bdmurray> thekorn: I've unmade him an admin, thanks for pointing this out.  Additionally, thanks regarding the presentation!
<nigelb> Can someone change bug 521474 to Wont Fix.  Upstream says they only include ogg vorbis support and cbc seems to have removed them
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521474 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "CBC Radio 1 & 2 Live Feeds need updating (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521474
<genii> The moveable divider between nicks and text doesn't become moveable unless I first move the hand icon to the right then back again onto the divider. Is this by design?
<genii> Sory, meant for #quassel
<nigelb> hggdh_: ^
<hggdh_> nigelb: looking
<nigelb> :)
<hggdh_> nigelb: where is the comment in the bug about that? ;-)
<nigelb> hggdh_: in the upstream bug
<nigelb> gnome 609916
<ubot4> Gnome bug 609916 in Internet Radio "CBC Radio 1 & 2 Live Feeds need updating" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=609916
<hggdh_> yes, but it is not refected locally...
<hggdh_> reflected
<hggdh_> adding it in, and marking wontfix as requested
<nigelb> thank you :)
<nigelb> hggdh_: that is one bug down :p
<nigelb> been working on the rhythmbox bugs for a week now and I've closed only 2 ;)
<hggdh_> nigelb: when upstream closes a bug, but it is not refrected down to us, we should add a local comment about it -- otherwise all people will see is 'closed with no reasoning'
<hggdh_> yes, I know, it is in the upstream bug, but we are in LP...
<nigelb> I hoped you'd add it ;)
<hggdh_> oh boy, I simply cannot write reflectde right :-(
<hggdh_> dammit
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> bdmurray: um, status.qa.ubuntu.com is not getting updated?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: ^ the xml files are a bit stale
<nigelb> okay, the graphs are but not the information on the sidebar
<bdmurray> nigelb: that's a bug right?
<nigelb> yep
<bdmurray> nigelb: I mean there is a bug number for that ;-)
<nigelb> we already logged one I believe
<nigelb> bug 520802
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520802 in ubuntu-qa-website "sidebar stats not updated since 2010-01-23 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520802
<Laibsch> Can somebody confirm bug 523298 on different hardware or otherwise give some valuable hints for triage?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523298 in ubuntu "suspending the lid on an ASUS 1001P cuts off USB (affects: 1)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523298
<bdmurray> mvo: could you look at bug 288912?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 288912 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Two spaces in "About 1 hour remaining" (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288912
<charlie-tca> Ummm, somewhere along the way, we seemed to have removed all trouble-shooting techniques and response information for the alternate images.
<seb128> bdmurray, why did you raise the packagekit bug as a canonical desktop team one?
<seb128> bdmurray, it's only a warning, not affecting the default installation and has 0 duplicate
<bdmurray> seb128: because it seemed to have been fixed and then unfixed
<seb128> hum ok
<seb128> I will let pitti comment on this one ;-)
<mvo> bdmurray: looking
<bdmurray> ogasawara: hey there, the xml files for status.qa.ubuntu.com are a bit stale
<ogasawara> bdmurray: was about to check on that
<ogasawara> bdmurray: pkg stats should be up to date now
<bdmurray> ogasawara: cool, there was a bug about that if you want to close it
<ogasawara> bdmurray: do you have the bug# by chance?
 * ogasawara scrolls back
<bdmurray> bug 520802
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520802 in ubuntu-qa-website "sidebar stats not updated since 2010-01-23 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520802
<ogasawara> bdmurray: thanks (power was out at home so I couldn't get to my machine with the backlog)
<hggdh> bdmurray: what do you think should be done for bug 523327?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523327 in bughugger (Ubuntu) "bughugger crashed with AttributeError in __init__() (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523327
<bdmurray> hggdh: so the httplib2 bug is not fixed in 0.6.0 or at least that patch is not in it
<bdmurray> hggdh: additionally I think (2) should be a couchdb bug report
<hggdh> bdmurray: yes, I agree, but I do not know enough about bughugger & couchdb to be sure. I will split them
<hggdh> micahg: how to debug fairefox 3.6 failure to start?
<micahg> hggdh: try a new profile
<micahg> hggdh: or try safe mode
<hggdh> trying profilemanager now
<hggdh> yes, bad profile
<hggdh> is there any way of recovering part of the profile?
<micahg> hggdh: you can try --safe-mode
<hggdh> will do
<hggdh> yay, safe-mode works. So now to pinpoint the issue...
<micahg> hggdh: it's an addon then
<hggdh> sounds like
<hggdh> oops -- safe-mode defaulted to the new profile
<micahg> heh
<micahg> run profile manager and tell it to ask every time
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> micahg: interwsting -- (1) run firefox --safe-mode, do nothing & close; run firefox -- it runs, do nothing & close; (3) run firefox again -- it fails
<micahg> hggdh: it might not have closed
<seb128> hggdh, uninstall greasemonkey
<micahg> oh, right. that's that ug
<micahg> *bug\
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> will try it now
<hggdh> no, not greasmonkey
<micahg> then the greasemonkey bug might not be greasemonkey, but soemthing else..
<seb128> uninstalling the xul...greasemonkey package worked for several users
<seb128> it worked there
<seb128> it might not be specific to greasemonkey though
<hggdh> still trying, and reducing my add-ons drastically ;-)
<micahg> seb128: can you tell me if bug 452938 is the same as bug 410407?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 452938 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Left mouse button click in (java|flash) does not work. (affects: 18)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452938
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410407 in flashplugin-nonfree (Debian) (and 8 other projects) "Clicking on items in Flash player does nothing [READ DESCRIPTION] (affects: 636) (dups: 39)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410407
<seb128> it seems similar
<micahg> seb128: is it worth merging, or should I just subscribe to upstream gnome?
<hggdh> after I removed the prism* packages, it seems to be working now
<micahg> hggdh: yeah, prism from archive isn't compatible with 3.6
<hggdh> yes, but it should not fail firefox
<micahg> hggdh: well, idk what code is in there, it might
<hggdh> there is that, yes
<micahg> I'll be updating to beta 3 soon
<hggdh> adding GM back now, and testing
<hggdh> yes, seems to be working. Interesting that prism had been there for a while
<hggdh> ah well. Go figure. At least I was able to save my profile :-)
<seb128> micahg, no real opinion
<seb128> you can merge the bugs I guess
<micahg> seb128: which way?
<seb128> micahg, whatever is easier
<seb128> or keep the one with the better comments open
<micahg> seb128: k, thanks
<Roxyhart0> Goog Morning micahg any news?
<Roxyhart0> good
<micahg> Roxyhart0: I was going to ask you the same thing...seems like you got some answers last night
<micahg> unfortunately, no one responded on the ml
<micahg> hggdh: you know anything about samba?
<Roxyhart0> nah, i just wanted to update to 3.4.5
<Roxyhart0> i just download the package but i dont know how install it
<hggdh> micahg: not yet, not much (don't have that many Windows to work with)
<hggdh> ml...  let me have a look
<micahg> hggdh: bugsquad
<micahg> Roxyhart0: the checkinstall package can make a deb for you I think
<hggdh> go tiy
<hggdh> got it
<hggdh> micahg: there are two fixes that *might* be related to the bug
<hggdh> 6650 and 6646
<hggdh> this seems to be the issue -- authentication fails
<micahg> Roxyhart0: By the way, an update was pushed to karmic-proposed today with some fixes
<Roxyhart0> ok, i will try
<Roxyhart0> that first
<micahg> well, the patch for 6650 is small
<micahg> hggdh: can you see if this matches the bug desc: https://bugzilla.samba.org/attachment.cgi?id=4582
<Roxyhart0> no still the same problem!!!
<Roxyhart0> i am wondering if i am the only person that have this problem or is something else, my samba is working and validating users and group the only problem is i cant join machines to the domain, even the PDC
<hggdh> micahg: it might -- the patch resolves an user authentication failure. Per the bug, the OP is trying to join the domain. The auth failure might be due to user auth
<micahg> Roxyhart0: well, I can try to add teh patch hggdh suggested to see if it fixes it
<Roxyhart0> please...
<hggdh> note that this all depends on having winbind running or not
<Roxyhart0> yes is running
<micahg> well, than 6650 won't fix it as that's for when winbind isnt' running
<hggdh> then this is not it
<Roxyhart0> ??
<hggdh> next bug is more cryptic, I need to read more
<micahg> hggdh: maybe you can take over trying to help with this bug, I have a few things to finish this evening
<hggdh> will do
<micahg> hggdh: if you find a patch, I'm happy to throw an update together
<micahg> hggdh: thanks :)
<hggdh> welcome
<Roxyhart0> for that problem?
<Roxyhart0> my bug?
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-18
<hggdh> Roxyhart0: yes
<Roxyhart0> yes!!! thanks a lot!!!
<hggdh> heh. Please hold your hapiness, this does not mean we will find the fix :-)
<Roxyhart0> something is something...im feeling alone in it
<hggdh> what happens when you run 'wbinfo -a <user>'?
<Roxyhart0> it say : Could not get domain info
<hggdh> and if you run wbinfo -t, followed by wbinfo -a?
<Roxyhart0> sorry, first one say: Enter rferrada's password:
<Roxyhart0> plaintext password authentication failed
<Roxyhart0> Could not authenticate user rferrada with plaintext password
<Roxyhart0> challenge/response password authentication failed
<Roxyhart0> error code was NT_STATUS_CANT_ACCESS_DOMAIN_INFO (0xc00000da)
<Roxyhart0> error messsage was: NT_STATUS_CANT_ACCESS_DOMAIN_INFO
<Roxyhart0> Could not authenticate user rferrada with challenge/response
<Roxyhart0> wbinfo -t :
<Roxyhart0> checking the trust secret via RPC calls failed
<Roxyhart0> error code was NT_STATUS_CANT_ACCESS_DOMAIN_INFO (0xc00000da)
<Roxyhart0> Could not check secret
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> not the same thing
<BUGabundo> !pastebin | Roxyhart0
<ubot4> Roxyhart0: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Roxyhart0> ok
<Roxyhart0> here is: http://pastebin.com/dbf34dcb
<hggdh> Roxyhart0: let's get back to the beginning. Is this the first linux box you try to join to the domain?
<Roxyhart0> well before i got a gentoo PDC and i joined machines to this gentoo...but the gentoo die so I am configuratin this PDC, in this pdc is the fist time that i want to join a machine including the local PDC
<hggdh> Roxyhart0: ok. googling around I see a comment that you should not have shares set *before* joining the domain
<Roxyhart0> shares folders do you mean?
<hggdh> yes
<Roxyhart0> do you mena every tie that i want to join a machine i need to tae off the shares or just the first time?
<hggdh> no, I do not mean that.
<hggdh> I mean you can *try* doing it on one
<Roxyhart0> ok, i will try right now
<Roxyhart0> got the same error
<jjardon> Hello, I have a problem with my microphone in lucid. The bug was reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/499221
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 499221 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Resume from suspend fails on Dell XPS M1330 (affects: 6) (dups: 1)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Roxyhart0> shoul i delete the /var/cache/samba/*?
<jjardon> I wonder if I can provide more info/tests
<jjardon> Sorry, wrong link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/453966
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 453966 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "dell xps m1330 regression, integrated digital microphone no longer working [karmic/lucid] (affects: 12)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<crimsun> jjardon: you need to wait until the new PA builds and is available
<Roxyhart0> hggdh?, should i delete /var/x/samba first? i mean x = cahce, run, lib?
<jjardon>  ok crimsun , thank you
<hggdh> Roxyhart0: I do n ot know -- as I stated earlier, I have not used samba for quite some time (no windows machines available)
<Roxyhart0> i cant even join linux boxes
<Roxyhart0> even the PDC
<hggdh> why would I run samba to join linux boxes, if all I have are linux boxes?
<Roxyhart0> because i need the windows machines can see the linux serves
<hggdh> yes, I know. What I am trying to tell you is that *I* have not used samba for quite a while
<hggdh> although this really sounds more like a configuration issue than a patch one right now -- it *never* worked after you replaced the server
<Roxyhart0> i can show you my configuration...
<hggdh> no
<hggdh> will not help *me*
<Roxyhart0> again, the only problem that i have at the moment is join machines to the domain
<hggdh> and you have *other* machines that are already part of the domain, right?
<Roxyhart0> yes, they was in the old PDC, i just move the ldap data base
<hggdh> Roxyhart0: I do not know the root cause. I would start by checking your new config against the old (and verifying changes due to version)
<Roxyhart0> ok, do you want i pastebin it?
<zeroseven0183> Please set Bug #345966 as Wishlist
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 345966 in gwibber "Separate tab for specific tweeters (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345966
<hggdh> Roxyhart0: have you looked at the PDC logs? Do they show any errors?
<Roxyhart0> yes, the error a posted in launchap, did you know which one is?
<hggdh> this is all, then
<Roxyhart0> do you want i past the full page log?
<hggdh> no, only that this was it -- we are pretty much getting a timeout (for whatever reason)
<hggdh> what are the samba versions in the PDC and on the client?
<hggdh> one of them is 3.4.0, I know
<Roxyhart0> both, i am just trying first to do it whit the PDC
<Roxyhart0> itstf
<Roxyhart0> itself
<hggdh> so both are 3.4.0?
<Roxyhart0> yes
<hggdh> darn!
<Roxyhart0> PDC is in the same machine than my ldap server
<Roxyhart0> so i read i nee to do a net rpc join PDC first
<hggdh> try it
<Roxyhart0> this is my configuration: http://pastebin.com/d576ee913
<hggdh> Roxyhart0: this would only help if I were to be using samba a lot. I am not, so there
<Roxyhart0> i will have 3 samba servers
<Roxyhart0> hi hggdh, a error that always appear on log.winbind is [2010/02/18 13:08:27,  4] param/loadparm.c:9067(lp_load_ex)
<Roxyhart0>   pm_process() returned Yes
<Roxyhart0> do you know what it meands?
<Roxyhart0> sorry:  lp_servicenumber: couldn't find homes
<hggdh> is this an error? can you pastenbin this entry and the lines above and below?
<Roxyhart0> ok
<Roxyhart0> http://pastebin.com/d57d298f1
<hggdh> Roxyhart0: this is not necessarily an error -- it states that pm_process() returned Yes. Now if it were to be expected to return 'No', then I would agree as an error
<Roxyhart0> what is homes? what it means?
<hggdh> sounds like it was trying to locate the home directories
<Roxyhart0> where i set that?
<Roxyhart0> ok, but is should not the root problem isnt?
<hggdh> no, it does not seem to
<Roxyhart0> hggdh, what do you think?
<Roxyhart0> are you able to reproduce the error?
<Roxyhart0> hggdh any idea?
<hggdh> Roxyhart0: no, sorry. Try to compare your current config with the original. Something can be different. Meanwhile... this might indeed be a bug, but I cannot find it reported so far
<Roxyhart0> i did
<Roxyhart0> and i ask samba people and nobody want to asnwer and the developers are ver "high" to aswer to simple mortal like me
<Roxyhart0> how i can install then samba 3.4.5 in  my ubuntu 9.10?
<Roxyhart0> do you know what mean this log? [2010/02/18 13:41:18,  5] auth/auth.c:46(smb_register_auth)
<Roxyhart0>   Attempting to register auth backend sam_ignoredomain
<malev> hi!
<malev> any idea what can I do with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/523250
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523250 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "CD in drive causes Nautilus to crash (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<Roxyhart0> hi hggdh are you working in my bug?
<malev> other thing. I think this bug should be set to wishlist   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/522412
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522412 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "when canceling a transfer action the result file should be removed (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Roxyhart0> please somebody can tell my how to install samba 3.4.5 with tar format?
<kklimonda> Roxyhart0: you have to a) install build dependencies by typing apt-get build-dep samba b) unpack samba source c) configure it using ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/samba-3.4.5/ d) make and && make install and then you have samba installed in /usr/local/samba-3.4.5/
<Roxyhart0> ok, thanks a lot i will try
<micahg> Roxyhart0: I suggested checkinstall earlier
<Roxyhart0> there are many new tools and dont know how to use checkinstall
<Roxyhart0> micahg i do remeber that the first  time that i was setting it winbind -u work and then i unistall winbind and install again and it doesnt work any more, maybe i miss some package?
<Roxyhart0> i did reinstall but still was the problem
<micahg> Roxyhart0: idk, #ubuntu-server would know best
<Roxyhart0> hi kklimonda, i don know what do you men here c) configure it using ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/samba-3.4.5/
<Roxyhart0> which file i need to configure
<kklimonda> Roxyhart0: there is a file in samba-3.4.5 called configure and you have to invoke it with this prefis
<kklimonda> prefix*
<kklimonda> if there isn't then samba uses yet another build system
<Roxyhart0> doo you mean on the files that i already unzip?
<kklimonda> yes but it really isn't the right channel for support and server related questions..
 * kklimonda is always confused how far can offtopic go..
<Roxyhart0> because the others places dont answer and the patch that i am waiting for nobody work in that!!!
<Roxyhart0> i am so stressed my boss ask me about solutions and i dont know why i had bad idea to chose ubuntu 9.10
<kklimonda> Roxyhart0: you should use 8.04 for server
<Roxyhart0> well as ask many times ubuntu-server and they say go for 9.20, even they told me 10
<Roxyhart0> yesterday i try to install that in my ubuntu 9.04 and is the same problem
<Roxyhart0> i got in internet is something with the samba version but what i can do
<nigelb> if your problem is a bug in samba, we cannot help you.
<kklimonda> Roxyhart0: you have to build it - it comes with a configure script and there is a lot of documentation about how to build samba from sources (there is probably even documentation in source tarball you have downloaded)
<Roxyhart0> one of the guy from samba developers told me he know the problme but he dont feel nice to work with ubuntu, ask for somebody else and nobody answer
<Roxyhart0> they say the version 3.4.1 solve it
<Roxyhart0> so i want to install a verion over 3.4.0
<micahg> Roxyhart0: if you can get the samba developer to give you the bug # that fixed it, I can make a patch
<micahg> more that that I can't do
<Roxyhart0> they dont answer
<micahg> battery about to die..be back in a few
<Roxyhart0> i need install version 3.4.5 in my server the guys form samba dont answer
<crimsun> nigelb: ping, still looking for help with gnome-media?
<nigelb> crimsun: yeah
<crimsun> nigelb: are you familiar with "bzr bd -S"?
<nigelb> crimsun: no, lemme see the man page for that
<crimsun> nigelb: if you're on Lucid (hopefully!), "bzr help bd"
<nigelb> crimsun: I'm on karmic
<nigelb> I guess that command isn't there in karmic
<crimsun> nigelb: ok, I haven't tried it on Karmic, so I can't comment how usable it would be.
<nigelb> um, "No help could be found for 'bd'."
<crimsun> nigelb: hmm, you should be able to use the bzr-builddeb package, then.
<nigelb> crimsun: ah, thanks.  lemme try it out
<crimsun> (same command)
<Roxyhart0> hi guy i just want to ask something so what will be my solution change to samba 4, move to lucid or fomat my server , configurate my ldap again and then samba qith older version?
<micahg> Roxyhart0: the name is the channel is slightly deceiving...we only triage bugs in here...we'd love to help, but we don't know exactly what the problem is, have  you tried the samba IRC channel?
<ddecator> anyone know how to disable the highlighting feature of firefox-lp-improvements?
<micahg> ddecator: isn't there a checkbox for it?
<ddecator> micahg, yup...
<nigelb> can bug 425304 be closed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 425304 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Rhythmbox's volume control requires you to click it to bring up the slider (affects: 2)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425304
<nigelb> the behavior reported in the bug is the general gtk behavior and I dont think its going to be changed
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/518127
<ubot4> om26er: Error: Bug #518127 is private.
<om26er> should I make it public
<ddecator> om26er, did i see your name on omgubuntu? ;)
<om26er> ddecator, you might have :)
<ddecator> om26er, one of my favorite sites
<om26er> ddecator, mine too ;)
<micahg> om26er: if you've reviewed the stacktraces for private info, it's fine
<nigelb> micahg: can you change bug 490226 to wont fix?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490226 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "no option for toggle playlist autoremove titles (affects: 1)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490226
<ddecator> nigelb, looks like the rhythmbox adoption is going good?
<nigelb> ddecator: so far yes :)
<nigelb> right now closing the very old bugs
 * ddecator is going to "adopt" firefox, only not officially since someone already had ;)
 * om26er almost cleared empathy oldies
<nigelb> I made it to karmic today
<ddecator> very nice, i haven't touched any empathy bugs yet...
<nigelb> I have to catch up with seb about some bugs which logs are provided and needs to be reviewed
<nigelb> can someone change bug 490226 to "Won't Fix", I have updated the bug with relevant comments
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490226 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "no option for toggle playlist autoremove titles (affects: 1)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490226
<vish> nigelb: why "wont fix" ?  usually if you have an upstream bug and if the upstream comment mentions , it helps... else , marking it "wont fix" in Ubuntu is not right for user's who review the bug later
<nigelb> vish: spoke to upstream directly
<nigelb> it would seem kind of silly to open an upstream bug after directly talking to the upstream dev on IRC
<vish> nigelb: that's not sufficient enough for changing the bug in lp  :)  I can trust you , but it needs to be verified by others
<nigelb> and he says "It is exactly how its supposed to behave"
<nigelb> point taken.  Will open upstream
<nigelb> vish: gnome 582968
<ubot4> Gnome bug 582968 in playback "There should be a way to configure the play queue so that items don't get deleted once they are played." [Enhancement,Resolved: wontfix] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=582968
<nigelb> I've attached this to the downstream bug.
<nigelb> Now, can someone change that to Won't Fix (now that I've done my homework) ;)
 * vish reads the huge upstream bug
<nigelb> vish: its a very interesting read ;)
<kklimonda> I agree with upstream at this and we as the distribution shouldn't really change the behavior (nor add another option) so it's a won't fix to me
<LimCore> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-cacher/+bug/516500 this is imho a grave security bug - it causes ALL OTHER SECURITY BUGS to NOT be updated for some users! Quite sliently. Please set prio to high (would be critical if I would find out it affects mots of the apt cacher users, now I suspect it affects only portion of)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516500 in apt-cacher (Ubuntu) "apt-cacher stops updates of random packages (Connection failed) (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kklimonda> LimCore: have you checked if it's fixed in 1.6.10?
<kklimonda> LimCore: as the package is in universe it's up to users (and you seem to be interested in this bug) to get it fixed.
<kklimonda> s/users/community
<LimCore> oh man that too is in universe?
<LimCore> why so many core things, like apt-get tools, are in universe (so - we somewhat care 'less' about them)
<LimCore> apt tools are obviously the core of ubuntu... this should be moved to main perhaps
<kklimonda> LimCore: packages in main are officially supported by canonical. the rest is supported by the community
<LimCore> apt tools should then have same level of support as the apt-get and aptitude themselves
<kklimonda> *we* don't care about them any less - it's just a matter of priorities
<kklimonda> LimCore: why? they are not official part of apt source package
<LimCore> it will make it harder to make SRU for this bug and so on, right?
<kklimonda> LimCore: not really - you just have to find someone who's interested in fixing it.
<LimCore> if you read the bug description, how severe it is?
<kklimonda> btw, what's wrong with apt-mirror? I've always thought that it is more "official" way of doing local mirrors
<LimCore> dunno, how it works
<LimCore> it sounds like if it would mirror the entire repo instead of adaptivly just cache the things that users at least once requested
<kklimonda> yeah - that's the way to do it imo..
<kklimonda> but back to the bug - imo importance is either medium or high
<LimCore> right, so lets set it
<kklimonda> it's hard to tell how many users are affected by it
<LimCore> and then apt-mirror is useless for people with limited bandwitch
<vish> kklimonda: can you check the stacktrace in Bug #518127 if it is password free ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518127 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 10) (dups: 6)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518127
<kklimonda> LimCore: actually I'd say it's more useful as it creates full mirror you can use
<LimCore> kklimonda: if you are a good admin and save the company bandwitch then you are rewarded by.. not having the security upates, silently. WTF. Imho High. Anyway lets set the prio ok?
<LimCore> kklimonda: I do not need full mirror, I need and I want *just* the mirror of what I actuall download freqeuently (limited bandwitch and server disc space)
<kklimonda> vish: checking
<LimCore> will someone set the prio or do I have to petition NATO =) Again too much bureaucracy guys =)
<kklimonda> LimCore: give me a sec
<Roxyhart0> hey guys still here i dont have any help from anywhere, if somebody can help me giving me the version 3.4.5 samba ready to install on my ubuntu 9.10?
<vish> Roxyhart0: this channel is for bug triaging and bug help.. the samba issue is probably better dealt in the channels nichag mentioned earlier
<Roxyhart0> but i got a bag with the vesion 3.4.0
<Roxyhart0> i said that before
<Roxyhart0> and karmic come with 3.4.0
<kklimonda> vish: looks fine and the bug is already marked as public anyway
<vish> kklimonda: ah , cool
<vish> thanks
<Roxyhart0> they said the version after that solve the problem...and ubuntu must to move it
<kklimonda> Roxyhart0: but they haven't told you an exact bug report so we can't backport it to our karmic release. We don't update packages in the stable releases and just patch them to fix bugs.
<Roxyhart0> they dont want spend time on that, because they just move to the version 3.4.5 they say just upgrade
<om26er> when the focus is shifting to indicator applications what place this bug hold https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/501898
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 501898 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "tray icon changes width on play/pause (affects: 1)" [Low,Incomplete]
<kklimonda> om26er: it still may be the issue in karmic and previous releases (I say may because I don't rmeember seeing it myself)
<kklimonda> Roxyhart0: you can check packages from http://syntaxhighlighted.com/~kklimonda/packages/samba-3.4.5karmic/ - I've built a lucid package in karmic chroot. but don't know if it's going to work at all as there were some weird bugs related to the new source format..
<Roxyhart0> ok, i will try...tahnks kklimonda
<Roxyhart0> hi kkklimoda, it is the same that here? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/2:3.4.5~dfsg-1ubuntu1
<kklimonda> Roxyhart0: yes - I've just rebuilt it for karmic
<Roxyhart0> thabks i will now
<Roxyhart0> kklimonda just install with sudo dpkg -i ?
<kklimonda> yes
<Roxyhart0> ok, thanks
<Roxyhart0> ups.(  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<kklimonda> ech
<kklimonda> Roxyhart0: you can rebuild it yourself
<kklimonda> Roxyhart0: you just need  for example pbuilder-dist from ubuntu-dev-tools
<kklimonda> then you can create pbuilder chroot (pbuilder-dist karmic create) and build package (pbuilder-dist karmic build samba_3.4.5~dfsg-1ubuntu2.dsc)
<Roxyhart0> it is too complicate to do? it is chinese for me
<kklimonda> no - you have to paste commands I've written here and that's it
<Roxyhart0> im installing the tools
<kklimonda> you can get .dsc file by running dget https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/samba_3.4.5~dfsg-1ubuntu1.dsc
<kklimonda> when you have tools installed
<Roxyhart0> doing
<Roxyhart0> i got this error gpg: Signature made Sat 30 Jan 2010 02:34:25 EST using DSA key ID FA14013B
<kklimonda> it's harmless
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<kklimonda> hey you
<BUGabundo_remote> 0/ kklimonda
<Roxyhart0> kklimonda is doing the fist part but is taking a while
<kklimonda> Roxyhart0: it have to create karmic chroot and to do that quite a few packages have to be downloaded
<Roxyhart0> it is ok, meanwhile doesn broke my ldap that i got instaled in tis machine :)
<kermiac> looks like there are issues with changelogs not appearing on changelogs.ubuntu.com & in update manager again...
<kermiac> I confirmed 7 bug reports & mentioned it was possibly a regression of bug 40058. Should I create a new master bug report or re-open 40058?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 40058 in update-manager (Ubuntu Intrepid) (and 1 other project) "update-manager shows no changelog for various packages (affects: 1) (dups: 12)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/40058
<mvo> kermiac: what packages are affected? please create a new report
<mvo> kermiac: a new master
<kermiac> mvo: ok, I'll create a new master report, I thought that was the best option
<kermiac> just double-checking
<kermiac> so far...
<kermiac> bug 523645 bug 523638 bug 523640 bug 523655 bug 523663 bug 523664 bug 523665
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523645 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "missing changelog on changelogs.ubuntu.com (affects: 1) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523645
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523638 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "missing changelog on changelogs.ubuntu.com (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523638
<mvo> kermiac: please let me know the number when its there, I'm keen to debug/fix this
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523640 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "missing changelog on changelogs.ubuntu.com (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523640
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523655 in kaffeine (Ubuntu) "missing changelog on changelogs.ubuntu.com (dup-of: 523652)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523655
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523652 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "missing changelog on changelogs.ubuntu.com (affects: 1) (dups: 2)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523652
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523663 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "missing changelog on changelogs.ubuntu.com (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523663
<kermiac> sorry bot ;)
<mvo> kermiac: is it "just" lucid or is stable affectred as well?
<kermiac> mvo: will do
<kermiac> so far I have only seen versions of packages in lucid that are effected, the versions of the packages in karmic appear to be ok
<mvo> thanks
<Roxyhart0> hi kklimonda i did the command that you told me and i got 2 files samba_3.4.5~dfsg-1ubuntu1.debian.tar and samba_3.4.5~dfsg.orig.tar.bz2
<kermiac> np, I'm actually glad you're here to answer my question mvo as I noticed you worked on 40058
<kklimonda> Roxyhart0: you should also have a .dsc (if not then download it by hand)
<kermiac> mvo: do you want me to subscribe you when I create the new master bug?
<Roxyhart0> this one samba_3.4.5~dfsg-1ubuntu1.dsc
<Roxyhart0> ?
<kklimonda> yes
<Roxyhart0> i did the 2 step that you told me
<kklimonda> and it download all 3 files - .debian.tar.gz .orig.tar.gz and .dsc for me. If it didn't download .dsc you have to download, for example by using wget
<Roxyhart0> pbuilder-dist karmic create
<Roxyhart0> pbuilder-dist karmic build samba_3.4.5~dfsg-1ubuntu2.dsc
<Roxyhart0> and then i see the another two files
<mvo> kermiac: yes and please also ping me here
<mvo> kermiac: bug #40058 - that sounds *old* :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 40058 in update-manager (Ubuntu Intrepid) (and 1 other project) "update-manager shows no changelog for various packages (affects: 1) (dups: 12)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/40058
<Roxyhart0> but i dont know what i need to do know
<kklimonda> Roxyhart0: the rest was needed for build - .orig.tar.gz is source tarball and .debian.tar.gz have our changes
<kermiac> mvo: yes, will do. The last comment in 40058 is from Nov 2008
<kklimonda> Roxyhart0: when pbuild-dist build finishes you can check ~/pbuilder/karmic_result/ for deb files
<Roxyhart0> ah ok, so now just install
<Roxyhart0> should i install in some order?
<kklimonda> probably - no idea what order though
<kklimonda> you can list all installed samba packages though and install all .deb files at the same time
<Roxyhart0> i just find i need to do first libwbc*
<Roxyhart0> is it ok? update-alternatives: warning: alternative /usr/bin/nmblookup.samba3 (part of link group nmblookup) doesn't exist. Removing from list of alternatives.
<Roxyhart0> ok is just the order
<Roxyhart0> done...now setting and hopefully will be ok...
<Roxyhart0> kklimondaa, i am testing that now...thanks you so much for your help
<kermiac> mvo: bug 523714
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523714 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "[lucid] update-manager shows no changelog for various packages (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523714
<kermiac> mvo: currently  in the process of making the various bug reports related to this issue a dupe of this report
<kermiac> s/making/marking
<thekorn> hmm, I always assumed update-manger is downloading the changelog from launchpad, but it looks like I'm wrong ;)
<LimCore> I wish Ubuntu would be capable to compose and send an email with attachments
<LimCore> without crashing each 5 minutees
<LimCore> well, a man can dream.
<LimCore> (kmail + crusader, both crash all the time)
<LimCore> *krusader
<kermiac> thekorn: not according to this bug :) I also thought that until a couple of hours ago
<LimCore> yey, 2nd crash in 2 minutes
 * LimCore gets a gdb on crashader's loweback
<LimCore> How would one request renaming of package, say package kmail to crashmail and krusader to crashader? In oreder to better reflect what users will get? We can make them virtual packages dependand on the original ones right?
<kklimonda> LimCore: -offtopic is a better place for this kind of discussion
<LimCore> I thought of making LP request. But I am affraid it does not have very big chance of being agreed on
<jibel> hi, is there a way to create an apport bugpattern which applies to all packages ?
<jibel> if the changelog issue is a pb with the changelog server, I'm afraid that we will receive some more today :(
<thekorn> jibel, no, I don't think so
<jibel> thekorn, kermiac, I think we'd better batch duplicate those reports at the end of the day then. It will same kermiac some clicks.
<kermiac> can someone please mark bug 523714 as triaged/medium
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523714 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "[lucid] update-manager shows no changelog for various packages (affects: 2) (dups: 9)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523714
<kklimonda> really weird that people are reporting it on lucid..
<kermiac> jibel: I have discussed this bug with mvo & he will be working on it soon
<kklimonda> and people are reporting them for every affected package they find :/
<kermiac> BTW, how do we do a "batch duplicate"? I don't remember reading about that anywhere
<kermiac> kklimonda: so far only 1 person reported all of these bugs. They are subscribed to the bug reports, so hopefully they will see my message to add to the master bug report instead of filing a new report for each package
<jibel> kermiac, retrieve the bug numbers from the bugmail archive and use lp-set-dup to mark them as dup.
<kermiac> ah, I haven't installed the ubuntu-dev-tools package, I'll have to look into that. Thanks for the tip jibel
<kermiac> does anyone think I should open an "Ubuntu Website"task against bug 523714?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523714 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "[lucid] update-manager shows no changelog for various packages (affects: 2) (dups: 9)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523714
<kermiac> as it affects the changelogs website as well as update-manager. Not sure exactly which is the root cause though
<mvo> kermiac: not needed, its a tool that is running on changelogs.ubuntu.com that does the updates, maybe it got stuck
<kermiac> ok, ty mvo :)
<mvo> kermiac: thanks for your work on this, really much appreciated :)
<kermiac> not a problem, glad I could help mvo :)
<kermiac> ok, I'm off to bed. Night all
<kermiac_> can someone please mark bug 523714 as triaged/medium
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523714 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "[lucid] update-manager shows no changelog for various packages (affects: 2) (dups: 9)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523714
<thekorn> kermiac_, I just added a comment to this bug report with more affected packages
<thekorn> not sure if you've seen it already
<kermiac_> ty thekorn :)
<kermiac_> ok, I'm really going this time. night all :)
<thekorn> kermiac_, no problemo, good night
<om26er> this bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/503603 was reported in another language and the reporter have removed himself from the subscriber should I mark it invalid?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503603 in empathy (Ubuntu) "impossible de me conecter a mes compte erreure de reseau (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<thekorn> om26er, yes, that's ok
<om26er_> thekorn, done, thanks
<_Narc_> Hello all. Is this really considered a bug ? Bug #523755 (I'm still learning)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523755 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Launching twice results in duelling copies (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523755
<kklimonda> _Narc_: it is
<kklimonda> well, a bad design for sure
<_Narc_> Ok, thanks. I'm marking it as confirmed then
<_Narc_> Anyone's advise about Bug #342396 ? Compiz or applet bug ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 342396 in ubuntu "Window selector applet does not separate windows from other workspaces in compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342396
<lfaraone> Bug 320602 was reported against f-spot in Jaunty, and has since been fixed. I experienced the problem today on Karmic. Should I open a new bug or reopen the existing bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 320602 in f-spot (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "F-spot crash when export to flickr and the network has problem" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320602
<kklimonda> lfaraone: it may be a new bug with same symptoms so please open a new report
<hggdh> and please refer to the old bug in the new one. Might be a regression also
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo_remote> fi fam fum
<darthanubis> bug #2011
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 2011 in malone "malone doesn't know about network-manager" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2011
<darthanubis> #6810
<darthanubis> bug #6810
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 6810 in ssl-cert (Debian) (and 1 other project) "apache-ssl breaks on installation (dup-of: 6772)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/6810
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 6772 in ssl-cert (Debian) (and 1 other project) "apache-ssl: post-installation script fails (dups: 3)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/6772
<tommy^m> hi guys, go some serious problems with the ath9k driver. seems to be fixed with the 2.6-33 kernel.
<tommy^m> is there a way to get the ath9k driver for 2.6-33 on karmic?
<jcastro> tommy^m, #ubuntu-kernel is probably a better place to ask
<tommy^m> jcastro: can write in that channel :/
<_Narc_> Hello all. I'm still learning to triage etc. I'd like to know how do I know which package to affect to bugs related to power, standby, shutdown and so on, for example bug #523778. I heard pm-utils is not the only one, so ... Thanks.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523778 in ubuntu "pc doesnt completely switch off when having been put into standby and waked up again (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523778
<DawnLight> yo me X is leaking memz
<davmor2> DawnLight: don't press X then
<DawnLight> i'd like to read on how to debug X memory leaks
<DawnLight> anyone knows anytthin?
<davmor2> DawnLight: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<TeTeT> has anyone seen X starting on virtual console 1 on Lucid?
<persia> TeTeT: Not in a while, but yes.
<TeTeT> persia: I have it regularly on a box that was installed via FAI. do you kknow if we do any magic in the installer to prevent from starting on vt1
<persia> I don't offhand: I haven't been following the installer work much this cycle.  Sorry.
<persia> TeTeT: Maybe ask in #ubuntu+1 ?
<TeTeT> persia: ok, will do so tomorrow
<DawnLight> davmor2: not much there
<davmor2> that's the main X debugging docs
<bdmurray> How do I get totem to actually play a DVD?  I can't get past the menu
<persia> bdmurray: click wildly and hope the DVD author made it easy?
<persia> More seriously, it's been a while since I tried, but menu support was *way* buggy then, and needed the DVD to have a default play option.
<bdmurray> menu clicking isn't working too well for me right now
<danage> could someone help pass bug #452519 upstream (it's a kernel bug)?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 452519 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Karmic] USB Card Reader Malfunction - clutter in DMESG (affects: 9)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452519
<malev> hi! can anyone set this bug to wishlist??? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/522412
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522412 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "when canceling a transfer action the result file should be removed (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * persia looks
<persia> malev: Marking wishlist
<malev> thanks persia
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-19
<RedSingularity> Hey guys, i am interested in becoming a bug squad member.  Where can i begin?  I believe i have joined the squad on launchpad already.
<ddecator> RedSingularity, have you looked over https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage ?
<RedSingularity> ddecator, yes sir I have.  What is next?
<ddecator> RedSingularity, if you think you have a good handle on that, then you can start working on some basic things. you can look for duplicates, ask for more info, etc, just make sure you subscribe. i also recommend requesting a mentor. and, as always, if you have -any- questions, then feel free to ask them here =)
<RedSingularity> ddecator, Ok great....i am requesting a mentor now.  Thanks a lot!
<ddecator> no problem!
<ddecator> btw, RedSingularity , you might want to look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses and think about installing firefox-lp-improvements (if you use firefox)
<RedSingularity> ddecator, Ah very good, i will look into that now.
<RedSingularity> ddecator, where can i begin looking at filed bugs to try?
<hggdh> you can go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<hggdh> then select your poison ;-)
<RedSingularity> Ok so these are bugs related to Ubuntu?
<hggdh> RedSingularity: the above link is a bit wrong
<hggdh> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=all&field.scope.target=
<hggdh> this one gets everything
<hggdh> RedSingularity: look for the ones that say (Ubuntu)
<hggdh> these are fair game. The others may *not* be fair game
<RedSingularity> And should i be looking for ones that no one has touched yet?  "New" ones?
<hggdh> yes, you can. It is probably a good idea to browse first, and find some you feel confortable with, and start there
<hggdh> (it is much easier to triage packages you *know*)
<RedSingularity> Oh ok, but what if someone has "subscribed" to it already?
<hggdh> usually at least the OP (Original Poster) is subscribed
<hggdh> But any bug is fair game, as long it is an Ubuntu one
<hggdh> being subscribed only means you are interested in the bug life, it does not make one the exclusive owner
<RedSingularity> hggdh, what if the bug is assigned to someone already?
<rmunn> Which package is responsible for the "The program 'XYZ' is not installed, you can install it by typing apt-get xyz" messages? Is it apt, or something else?
<crimsun> command-not-found
<rmunn> I believe LP #523264 is caused by this package (names unix2dos and dos2unix disappeared from package tofrodos, but tofrodos is still being suggested to the user)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523264 in tofrodos (Ubuntu) "[lucid] dos2unix is not in tofrodos (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523264
<hggdh> RedSingularity: which bug is this?
<RedSingularity> hggdh, actually i found one that is unassigned.  Should i assign myself?
<RedSingularity> Is that how you do it?
<RedSingularity> Assign myself?
<persia> If you're going to fix it.
<persia> We don't usually assign ourselves for triage.
<persia> (this helps make it more clear that it is available for someone to fix, and also prevents reporters complaining we aren't helping when we unassign ourselves if triage is complete)
<RedSingularity> How do you make it "your" bug report then?  I mean how do you let others know you are working on it?
<persia> Generally there's not much competition :)
<persia> But one could say something like "I'm working on bug #524148"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524148 in onboard (Ubuntu) "onboard has overactive dependencies (affects: 1)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524148
<persia> Others might look and offer advice, but leave triage to you.
<persia> We usually work cooperatively, so that one investigates a bug, leaves a comment, and moves to another bug.
<persia> It's good practice to subscribe to bugs one is triaging, but someone else might also help.
<persia> In case of confusion or collision, just ask here.
<RedSingularity> Yeah thats what i mean........lets say i want to do some triage on bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/524168 what would i do?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524168 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "No audio output from rhythmbox (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<persia> RedSingularity: I usually start by trying to replicate it.
<RedSingularity> Ok sounds good, if i can replicate it what should i do?
<RedSingularity> Better yet......what if i CANT replicate?
<persia> RedSingularity: If you can't replicate, try to get closer to the reporters environment.
<persia> Keep track of what you changed, as these become areas of suspicion :)
<RedSingularity> If i cannot get replication even under similar settings should i assign the report as "invalid"?
<persia> Well, how similar did you get?
<persia> If I can't replicate, I usually set "Incomplete", and ask for detailed instructions to replicate.
<persia> I've seen bugs that only happen for certain hardware, or only happen in Hungarian, etc.
<nigelb> hggdh: are you around?
<nigelb> can someone set bug 354259 to triaged?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 354259 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Rhythmbox doesn't skip bad files (affects: 1)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354259
<om26er> nigelb, done
<nigelb> om26er: thanks :)
<ddecator> bug 523236, [triaged, low] please =) (simple cosmetic translation problem)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523236 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Translation problem in Nautilus (French version): 21ère (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523236
<ddecator> micahg, how about bug 519928
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519928 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox has problems rendering table borders. (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519928
<micahg> ddecator: well, you've been triaging a little while, what do you think?
<ddecator> micahg, it would be nice to know what version of FF he is using, but i also can confirm the behavior on FF 3.7
<micahg> indeed
<micahg> ddecator: how familiar are you with web technologies?
<ddecator> micahg, depends what you mean about web technologies...but i guess i'm pretty basic right now
<ddecator> mean by*
<micahg> HTML, XHTML, CSS
<ddecator> i know a decent amount of html, but that's all
<micahg> ok, I just verified got it to pass the HTML validator and I sitll see the issue
<micahg> ddecator: what video driver are you using?
<ddecator> micahg, i have the nvidia graphics driver but idk if that's used for video as well
<micahg> ddecator: k, so we have different drivers
<micahg> ddecator: k, so, then it would seem to be valid, so let
<micahg> s check for dupes
<ddecator> micahg, i don't see anything
<micahg> ddecator: k, let's upstream
<micahg> ddecator: do you see any bugs that are similar upstream
 * ddecator starts looking
<ddecator> micahg, i don't see anything...
<micahg> ddecator: mozilla 410959
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 410959 in Layout: Tables "[BC] Table cell border widths render incorrectly at various zoom levels" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=410959
<ddecator> how the...i looked up "table render zoom" and nothing came back
<micahg> :) try simple first...I tried borders zoom and then followed some of the links in the bugs
<ddecator> alright, i'll remember that...anyway, link them?
<micahg> ddecator: yeah, I think so, i'll add the LP bug upstream
 * ddecator will look at how you format the addition
 * micahg has canedit privs upstream :)
<micahg> oops
<micahg> canconfirm
<ddecator> aw, someday...
<ddecator> we'll have to update the LP description too
<micahg> ddecator: k
<ddecator> micahg, whats your ubuntu version, FF version, and video driver?
<micahg> karmic 3.6, intel :)
<ddecator> 32 or 64 bit =p
<micahg> 64
<micahg> ddecator: why?
<ddecator> micahg, -shrug- just something i usually include in my descriptions
<ddecator> micahg, updated the description and title, but idk what tags you guys (the mozilla team) like to use, if any
<micahg> ddecator: standard tags
<micahg> none in this case
<micahg> ddecator: what importance
<ddecator> micahg, alright. i don't see your addition to the upstream bug. i would say "low" since it's more of a cosmetic bug and doesn't seem to limit any functionality
<micahg> ddecator: I added the bug to the See Also field
<micahg> ddecator: yep
 * ddecator never noticed the see also field
<micahg> ddecator: it's new in bugzilla 3.4
<micahg> ddecator: Triaged in LP
<ddecator> micahg, nice addition, but you need extra access i'm guessing?
<micahg> ddecator: yes, canconfirm
<micahg> that's why I got it :)
<ddecator> someday
<micahg> ddecator: one thing at a time
<micahg> I was upstreaming bugs for over 6 months before I got that
<ddecator> micahg, yup, that's y "someday," i know there are more important things to cover first
<micahg> plus one of the mozilla guys was watching me from the beginning
<ddecator> that's always a nice benefit
<ddecator> micahg, alright, another one?
<micahg> ddecator: sure, I;m waiting for something to finish here
<ddecator> micahg, i'm looking at bug 518422 but i'm guessing we would just want to ask them to update to the latest version before doing anything else?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518422 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox does not start (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518422
<micahg> ddecator: yes, most likely already addressed
<ddecator> there should be a "please update and report back" canned response...
<ddecator> alright, left a comment and marked it incomplete
<micahg> there is I thought
<micahg> oh, I did that :)
<ddecator> you made your own? haha
<micahg> ddecator: there's a response on the responses page though
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#About an obsolete version of the software for reporter's release
<ddecator> oh yah, i just noticed that
<om26er> have it screwed this bug report? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dnsmasq/+bug/523686
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523686 in dnsmasq (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] dnsmasq need update to 2.52 (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<ddecator> micahg, bug 513884 looks like fun...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 513884 in firefox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Images loaded in a separate tab will sometimes disappear after rendering (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513884
<micahg> om26er: what do you mean?
<om26er> micahg, I marked it invalid as 2.52 is already in lucid but the reporter seems to have reported against karmic
<om26er> 21hours ago
<micahg> om26er: that's correct, we don't update versions in stable releases, the user can file a request against karmic-backports
<om26er> micahg, should I add a tag or leave it there
<micahg> om26er: you can explain the stable release policy and suggest adding a karmic-backports task if they want it backported, you should probably look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<micahg> ddecator: already upstream...
<ddecator> micahg, the reporter filed it upstream himself, but it's not consistent and he tagged it 3.7 but says upstream that it's 3.6...just leave it?
<micahg> ddecator: I'll triage it since he reported upstream as well
<micahg> ddecator: no, read closer upstream
<ddecator> micahg, oh, doesn't =)
<ddecator> micahg, so i keep finding bugs that aren't running the latest version. i'm asking them to update and report back, but are there any bugs you know of that would be good for me to pay attention to?
<micahg> ddecator: well, idk
<ddecator> micahg, haha, alright, any "homework"? certain types of firefox bugs i should work on or anything?
<micahg> ddecator: nah, just ask if you have questions
<ddecator> micahg, fair enough, thanks for the help
<micahg> ddecator: BTW, installation failures you should look through the apt log for problems
<ddecator> micahg, good to know...
<SwedeMike> hi, I've reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/516524 12 days ago with step by step how to reproduce the problem in 10.04 (and it also is a problem in 9.10 but to a lesser degree) but still there hasn't been (as far as I can see) any activity on the bug. What am I missing? Can I do anything else?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516524 in ubuntu "Passphrase request at bootup doesn't work properly (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<SwedeMike> and this is a regression from 9.04 and earlier where it worked perfectly
<micahg> SwedeMike: try back a little later maybe if no one answers, this is usually a quieter time for this channel
<ddecator> micahg, the only things i saw in that apt log were a problem with the adblock extension and the gm extension, and it mentioned ff 3.5 but nothing about 3.6...
<SwedeMike> micahg: thanks.
<micahg> SwedeMike: this is the right place to start poking though
 * syn-ack tickles micahg 
<syn-ack> hows it going?
<micahg> hi syn-ack
<micahg> syn-ack: know anything about ecryptfs?
<syn-ack> such as?
<syn-ack> I know a little...
<syn-ack> micahg: and by little I mean, >< much
<micahg>  bug 516524
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516524 in ubuntu "Passphrase request at bootup doesn't work properly (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516524
<syn-ack> Oh, I was just getting ready to look at that one in my mean
<syn-ack> in my email
<syn-ack> micahg: Im not trying to cop out but I wonder if this is yet another problem due to plymouth
<micahg> idk
<SwedeMike> it didn't work properly in 9.10 either.
<SwedeMike> but there at least one was dropped to rescue mode and could fix it manually.
<SwedeMike> I'm actually afraid to reboot my 10.04 right now because I'm not sure I'll be able to get it working again.
<syn-ack> yeah, I saw you mention that in the email
<syn-ack> I really don't know bub, I don't tend to run encrypted parts on this machine since it's my development machine
<SwedeMike> and it's an alternate cd from 8.04 or 8.10 install with crypt+lvm for /
<syn-ack> (I reinstall quite a bit at times)
<syn-ack> SwedeMike: Have you tried using a karmic or lucid installer to check and see if that happens with them? Im not sure how much of a difference it would make, maybe the configs arent getting properly updated from something that old?
<syn-ack> (shot in the dark)
<SwedeMike> syn-ack: no, I haven't tried the alternate installer for lucid or karmic to do this, no. I can do that during the weekend though.
<SwedeMike> you mean that some of the configuration has changed and now it's supposed to be done another way?
<syn-ack> well, for example, grub2 is now the default boot manager, right?
<SwedeMike> yeah, that's true.
<syn-ack> well it's config is COMPLETELY different from grub
<SwedeMike> oki, I'll give that a shot.
<syn-ack> I mean, I could be totally blowing the fine grade here, but I'm wondering if that might have something to do with it
<SwedeMike> I'll update the bug during the weekend with that information. It's just that if someone right now comes along and does an 8.04->10.04 upgrade I guess it won't upgrade to grub2 ? Anyhow, I see that this is important information to add.
<SwedeMike> but for the 10.04 problem with just any crypted partition that is mounted somewhere, it's still easily reproducible in a vm per my instructions. I see that this is two different problems though.
<syn-ack> well, it upgraded but maybe that bit of the upgrade wasnt as clean as it could have been
<SwedeMike> no, my 10.04 machine still runs grub, not grub2
<syn-ack> try upgrading grub then
<syn-ack> there's an "update-grub-something script that does it for you
<SwedeMike> well, my vm fresh install that the reproduction pictures in the bug came from is a fresh 10.04 install though
<syn-ack> I've forgotten what it is
<SwedeMike> so it runs grub2
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> I don't know then
<syn-ack> like I said, it was a shot in the dark. Hell it could really be something within the code its self like I said the first time. crypt really isnt my area of expertise
<SwedeMike> check.
<syn-ack> SwedeMike: ask me an aa question. :P
<marmuta> Hi persia are you there?
<marmuta> question concerning Bug #524148
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524148 in onboard (Ubuntu) "onboard has overactive dependencies (affects: 1)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524148
<marmuta> Instead of patching X11.py on build wouldn't it be preferable to permanently modify the source to reference full sonames?
<BUGabundo_remote> hey o/
<kklimonda> should we encourage people to reports bugs if they don't know english at all?
<seb128> no
<seb128> we already have too many bugs correctly written
<seb128> ie there is no need to add some we will never look at, that's wasting submitter time and triager time
<seb128> or point them to the answer tracker
<seb128> they can open questions in their language there
<kklimonda> ok
<edakiri> Will removing plymouth help me see info at boot for debugging purposes?  Is there any drawback?  I don't count missing graphics covering up text as a drawback.
<kklimonda> edakiri: you can try removing splash and quite from the kernel command line in grub first
<_Narc_> Hello all. I'm still earning to triage, sorry about the stupid questions. When a bug like #524356 is "solved" by the user, should it be marked Invalid ?
<_Narc_> learning *
<nigelb> bug 524356
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524356 in totem (Ubuntu) "totem is mute (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524356
<om26er> _Narc_, yes you can mark it invalid
<om26er> with a comment
<nigelb> _Narc_: as om26er says, mark as invalid and say closing as user reports everything works fine
<_Narc_> Ok, thanks, I'll do that
<_Narc_> Is it wrong to use the standard comments I found on the wiki ? Not in that case maybe but generally
<_Narc_> It's a bit impersonal but they're convenient
<nigelb> It is generally suggested that you *use* the standard replies
<nigelb> there is even a firefox plugin that does half the work for you
<_Narc_> Ok. I'm asking because one day someone mocked me on Launchpad for doing so
<_Narc_> Oh really
<_Narc_> Which one ?
<nigelb> someone mocked you? bug number?
<_Narc_> Well, not really mocked but said to the submitter to nevermind my copycat comments
<_Narc_> I don't remember the number
<nigelb> if someone is overly abusive, you should report them
<nigelb> here's the plugin https://edge.launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/+archive/ppa
<nigelb> add the ppa and then install
<_Narc_> It was a few months ago, when I started to triage
<_Narc_> Ok, thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> need help putting this in the right place https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/+bug/524418
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524418 in eglibc (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "*** glibc detected *** aptitude: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x00000000024d7950 *** (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_remote> can't find aptitude
<nigelb> bug 524418
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524418 in eglibc (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "*** glibc detected *** aptitude: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x00000000024d7950 *** (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524418
<nigelb> BUGabundo_remote: I dont get what you mean
<BUGabundo_remote> nigelb: hi. I found libc5 no prob there, but can't find aptitude
<BUGabundo_remote> to report it against
 * BUGabundo_remote may should have used apt-get or apt :S
<nigelb> I thought there was already an aptitude task against it?
<chrisccoulson> it should only be reported against aptitude
<BUGabundo_remote> ok chrisccoulson
<nigelb> BUGabundo_remote: there is aptitude in the packages list.  donno how it didn't turn up for you
<BUGabundo_remote> I cannt *ever* use search to find anything :(
<BUGabundo_remote> I suck at search
<BUGabundo_remote> chrisccoulson: I invalidated libc6 task
<BUGabundo_remote> not if only I could fin aptitude task in ubuntu project :\
<nigelb> BUGabundo_remote: I'll do it
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks
<nigelb> BUGabundo_remote: done :)
 * BUGabundo_remote refreshs
<BUGabundo_remote> cool
<BUGabundo_remote> should the upstream task be kept ?
<BUGabundo_remote> or invalidated
<nigelb> I'm not sure about that.
<nigelb> since its not linked to an upstream bug, I doubt if it causes any harm
<nigelb> seb128: there are a few old rhythmbox bugs with logs given by OP that we have not been able to look at.
<nigelb> Is there some place I can see how to interpret the debug logs?
<nigelb> (or I can triage them all and give the list of bugs I need help with)
<nigelb> morning hggdh :)
<hggdh> morning nigelb
<nigelb> hggdh: finally I reached the rhythmbox bugs filed against karmic
<nigelb> phew, adopting a package is a load of work ;)
<hggdh> yes it is... mostly when it is something like rythmbox (or however the name is written)
 * nigelb plans for spelling lessons for hggdh ;)
<nigelb> lol
<hggdh> it's dyslexia ;-)
<nigelb> yeah rite :P dyslexia of the hands
<nigelb> they just seem to press the wrong key
<nigelb> hggdh: btw, you joined canonical? or just the QA team?
 * nigelb was reading logs of last qa meeting
<hggdh> nigelb: both
<nigelb> w00t
<nigelb> congrats!
<hggdh> thank you
<nigelb> does this mean you'll not be at the whim of your clients?
<nigelb> and have a more or less sane schedule... ;)
<hggdh> yes. There *are* some advantages
<hggdh> OTOH, now I have one single manager ;-)
<nigelb> great :)
<nigelb> hggdh: anything more I should be doing to edge my suitability to bug-control?
<hggdh> nigelb: *now* you are dong what you needed to be doing ;-)
<hggdh> so you are OK
<nigelb> huh?
<nigelb> meaning triaging a lot of bugs?
<hggdh> you were off for a while, remember?
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> jeeezzzz s/dong/doing/
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> yeah.  My laptop had issues.  Now its not fixed, but I found a work around
<thekorn> wow, hggdh, congrats ;)
<nigelb> hggdh: you seem to be high :p
<hggdh> thekorn: thank you. Who would have said one day I would get there?
<thekorn> hggdh, that's 'xactly the question I was asking myself ;)
<hggdh> nigelb: sounds fun. Of all companies that offered me positions in the last years, this is the single one I think it would be fun
<nigelb> hggdh: its fun to get paid for what you like to do in free time
<hggdh> there you go
<nigelb> I wish certainly wish I could..
<hggdh> and *now* I can, who knows, have a bit of real free time ;-)
<nigelb> hahah
<hggdh> nigelb: for you to get an idea: my first two employments (University CS research center, and a government research center) were fun. Really.
<hggdh> all the rest in between was money
<nigelb> hggdh: ah, lucky.
<nigelb> hggdh: I've been stuck in a very boring position for ...ew... 3 years.  Waiting to finish my bachelors to do something I like to do
<hggdh> yeah. Soi first 6 years were fun, intermediate 30 were not really fun, but paid good.
<nigelb> gasp..
<nigelb> you have 36 years of experience?
 * hggdh is sort of old
<hggdh> pretty much, yes. I started in 74
<nigelb> wow
 * nigelb bows
<nigelb> anyone seen pedro around lately?
<hggdh> he is on vacation/holiday
<nigelb> ouch
<nigelb> hggdh: I've got a list of bugs where OP has given requested info but we've not looked into it.  I dont understand the debug.  So, I guess I'll just make a list and ask seb
<hggdh> heh?
<hggdh> give me one example, please
<nigelb> hold on.  screen flicking.  restarting
<nigelb> back
<nigelb> bug 486467, bug 328864
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486467 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) ""Error transferring track" (affects: 4)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486467
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 328864 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rythmbox plays a short piece of a song and skips to the next song in order (affects: 2)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328864
<BUGabundo_remote> hggdh: #ubuntu-pt sff
<vish> nigelb: send 328864 upstream ...  you have adopted the rhythmbox package right ? ;)
<nigelb> vish: yes
<nigelb> vish: its painful dealing with a lot of old bugs
<vish> nigelb: thankless , painful jobs are the doc team and the bug squad ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> wb ogasawara. long time no see :D
<nigelb> vish: and the one you are most likely going to get cursed at
<vish> that too :D
<nigelb> vish: have you ever touched an ubuntu one bug or the one big bug with lots of dups?
<nigelb> duane got cussed coz he forgot to add the dup comment before duping it
<nigelb> a big bunch of people got mails and said like "lp notifications suck" and the likes
<vish> oh..
<vish> nigelb: didnt understand > "have you ever touched an ubuntu one bug or the one big bug with lots of dups? "
<nigelb> vish: lol, if u have, you would have gotten the mail too
<nigelb> most people have touched at least one.. there are some 50 dups for that thing
<vish> ah those.. yeah , i must have... nigelb if you dont get yelled at by some reporter it means you havent done enough triaging ;p
<nigelb> good point
<charlie-tca> hggdh: congrats on the move up!
<hggdh> charlie-tca: thank you very much
<kklimonda> what move up? what have I missed? :)
<hggdh> :-)
<charlie-tca> I'm glad you got something you enjoy. Took me 33 years to get one I liked a lot.
<charlie-tca> Then I had to give it up... illness
<hggdh> sorry. For me it took about 30 years...
<kklimonda> hggdh: you work for canonical now? congrats :)
<charlie-tca> Ahh - it's life. At least I got to enjoy it for a while. Now it is all volunteer work, which means I still get to do what I want.
 * vish blinks
<hggdh> kklimonda: yes, I do
<vish> hggdh: werent you already working for canonical ?
<hggdh> vish: no...
<vish> hggdh: ah..  congrats :)
<hggdh> community pretty much like everybody else -- which I still love
<qense> How do you make sure when writing an Apport hook that the report will be marked private when it's reported?
<qense> hgddh: Congratulations with your new job! What is it? ;)
<thekorn> every apport bugreport will start as a private one
<thekorn> *I* think
<micahg> thekorn: that wasn't always true, you sure?
<thekorn> no, I'm not sure
<thekorn> let me read the source
<hggdh> qense: it is pretty much what I have been doing -- QA, but directed to servers
<qense> hggdh: good luck with the job!
<hggdh> qense: thank you, I appreciate
<hggdh> brb -- reboot after a ton of updates on Lucid
<thekorn> wow, that's complex
<nigelb> qense: you can run the report against staging and try
<nigelb> (the apport hook)
<thekorn> qense, you are safe if the 'DistroRelease' and the 'Traceback' fields have some content
<thekorn> then this report will always start as private
<qense> thekorn: I'm writing an Apport hook for Gwibber, and with that I want to include the ~/.cache/gwibber/gwibber.log file, which sometimes does contain sensitive data like Facebook uids. I'm not sure if filling the DistroRelease and Traceback fields with garbage would be the right way, I'll look for another solution. Thanks for your effors anyway!
<kklimonda> qense: it sounds as a terrible hack
<kklimonda> qense: you should probably ask pitti
<kklimonda> like a*
<nigelb> qense: you want the reports to be made private?
<qense> nigelb: yes
<nigelb> qense: I played around with it some time back.  lemme get back to you in 5 mins?
<qense> nigelb: that would be great, sure
<thekorn> I think all apport bugreports have a DistroSeries and Traceback by default
<thekorn> and if they don't have a Traceback
<thekorn> they have a CoreDump, which is another condition for a private report ;)
<thekorn> so no need to fill in garbage ;)
<nigelb> qense: okay.  there is no direct method that I can find to make it private :(
<qense> nigelb: Ok, thanks for looking for it anway.
<nigelb> naw problems :)
<nigelb> qense: do you know which packages the report automatically becomes private?
<qense> nigelb: no
<nigelb> if you know of one, you can look into its hook to see how its done
<nigelb> doesn't evolution make reports private?
<qense> I've looked into several hooks, but couldn't find anything about marking it as private.
<qense> I'll look at evolution then
<qense> nigelb: there's no hook for evolution
<thekorn> qense, don't care about it for now, write the hook, test it on staging, and see if reports are private, I'm pretty sure all report are prive ;)
<thekorn> private
<qense> thekorn: will do
<micahg> could I get someone on Lucid to please test 'ubuntu-bug firefox' with the -0ubuntu4 update?
<qense> btw, there is this comment in an Apport configuration file: "# NOTE this will change Fall '07 when RHT switches to bugzilla 3.x!"
<qense> isn't that a bit old news already? ;)
<micahg> qense: go ask pitti in -devel
<qense> micahg: ok
<thekorn> i will fail if RHT was suing apport, but I don't think they do
<qense> thekorn: according to pitti Fedora decided to NIH Apport, whatever that may mean.
<ogra> NIH = not invented here
<jpds> NIH: not invented here
<kklimonda> yeah, they did
<qense> ok
<qense> going afk now
<vish> micahg: ubuntu-bug firefox , works with -0ubuntu4 or do you want me to file a test bug?
<nigelb> seb128: need your help with rhythmbox.  Can you ping me when you got time?
<BUGabundo_remote> vish: lucid?
<andreyfr> Hello, I'm new to Ubuntu and very new to Lucid. I have 2.6.32-10-generic and 2.6.32-13-generic to choose from in GRUB. If I choose the 2.6.32-13-generic - video isn't properly initialized, although from sounds and behavior I concluded that X is running. I wonder if I shall report it and how to do that
<vish> yup
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: ^
<BUGabundo_remote> python broken for me
<nigelb> hggdh: what would be your take on this.  totem and rhythmbox use the sample plugins and work similarly.  Is there anything extra I should do to get totem apport hook working with rhythmbox?
<hggdh> nigelb: you could use the totem hook as a base, yes
<nigelb> hggdh: not much of changes to be made if i'm not mistaken?
<hggdh> can you pastebin the totem hook?
<hggdh> hold on
<nigelb> yep
<hggdh> I have it
<nigelb> I'll give you my modified version (just made totem to rhythmbox
<nigelb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/379875/
<hggdh> it is a first start, yes
<hggdh> now, are there specific configuration files for rhytmbox?
<nigelb> what more is needed?
<nigelb> I have no clue
<nigelb> checking
<nigelb> generally, we only ask that the OP run rhythmbox in debug mode and attach the log
<nigelb> now, if that could be done inside the hook itself, it would be awesome ;)
<hggdh> heh
<charlie-tca> Check out the alsa-base hooks, they do something to get it to run the alsa-info script
<hggdh> you might list the gconf entries for rhytmbox
<hggdh> but there might be private data there
<nigelb> charlie-tca: alsa base hooks can be triggered from inside here
<charlie-tca> Can you use what they are to trigger the debug?
<nigelb> charlie-tca: do an ubuntu-bug totem and you'll get an idea
<nigelb> the thing is, it helps avoid bugs like " I cant hear any sound" being filed against totem (i'm trying to do the same for rhytmbox and some more
<charlie-tca> It was just a thought. Maybe you can trigger the rhythmbox --debug the same way they trigger the script
<hggdh> on the gconf: you could run gconftool-2 -R /apps/rhythmbox and add the output as a seciton
<nigelb> yeah.  thats what I'm trying to do too :)
<nigelb> hggdh: that is indeed possible.  lemme hack python
<hggdh> like report['Miscellaneous'] = '\nPlugins:\n' + apport.hookutils.command_output(['gconftool-2', '-R', '/apps/rhythmbox'])
<hggdh> but check if you need all of it
<nigelb> hggdh: that gconf thing helps
<nigelb> especially to check what is enabled/disabled.  I dont have to ask for it
<hggdh> and charlie-tca's suggestion still applies -- see what else is done in alsa-info, and add it in if needed
<nigelb> but alsa info is anyway triggered
<nigelb> see the script.  if the issue is audio, it goes to the alsa's hook automatically
<nigelb> (or so I think.  Correct me if I'm wrong)
<hggdh> yes, seems to
<nigelb> even if I'm not thorough with python, I seem to know enough to hack around it... strange
<hggdh> collecting the gconf data may require anonymising, since the user's directories will be reflected there
<nigelb> which I'm not sure how to do (yet)
<nigelb> if sense figures it out, I could use it too or else I have to find a way to remove all instance of $username with 'username' or something to that effect
<hggdh> should be easy a search & replace on the list
<nigelb> hggdh: this line plainly fails for me...
<nigelb> "report["GConfInfo"] = apport.hookutils.command_output('gconftool-2', '/apps/rhythmbox')"
<hggdh> oh. I just copied & pasted from another hook, it has to be adjusted (most probably the 'report["GConfInfo"]
<hggdh> piece
<hggdh> hold on
<hggdh> oh, the signature changed
<nigelb> meaning?
<hggdh> report["GConfInfo"] = apport.hookutils.command_output('gconftool-2 -R /apps/rhythmbox')
<nigelb> that one clearly didn't work
<hggdh> command_output (of old) received at least two parameters, the programme to fire off, and the parameters to the programme
<nigelb> "report["GConfInfo"] = apport.hookutils.command_output(['gconftool-2', '-R', '/apps/rhythmbox'])"
<nigelb> ^^ worked
<hggdh> yes, globbing them together, and -- most important -- adding the '-R'
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> sorry
<nigelb> how do I figure out current user?
<nigelb> now, all lines with 'username' 'password' or my home directory's name should be removed
<hggdh> it is probable all references to your home dir will be in the form /home/<string>/
<hggdh> so a regex search for '\Wpassword =' should get the passwords
<nigelb> hggdh: I have to remove all these strings "library_locations, download_prefix, share_password, username"
<hggdh> remove the lines, or remove sanitise the values?
<nigelb> I think remove the lines as such would be safer
<hggdh> and share_name, probably
<nigelb> yeah that too (how did I miss that one)
<hggdh> you missed it because you are starting to look at it :-)
<issyl0> Hmm, that's weird.
<issyl0> Can't I mark bugs as "wishlist"?
<nigelb> issyl0: only bug control
<nigelb> just ask here and someone will do it for you
<issyl0> I just saw this: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/524548 and thought well that's not a bug it's what someone wants
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524548 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "please backport "Allocate Xv buffers to GTT." from upstream for lucid (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<issyl0> Oh okay
<issyl0> I think that's right; I'm new to all this bug triaging, I'm trying to get more involved :)
<nigelb> issyl0: next time, say bug followed by number, bug 524548
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524548 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "please backport "Allocate Xv buffers to GTT." from upstream for lucid (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524548
<issyl0> OK :)
<issyl0> So what can I do to get more involved then, if i can't tag bugs, as such?
<nigelb> issyl0: heard of 5 a day?
<nigelb> hggdh: how do I remove that line?
<nigelb> (not able to figure that part out)
<nigelb> hm, bug 479241, the last Triaged to Fix Released seems suspicious
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 479241 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "rhythmbox assert failure: RhythmDB:ERROR:rhythmdb-tree.c:1641:rhythmdb_tree_entry_delete: assertion failed: (g_hash_table_remove (db->priv->entries, entry->location)) (affects: 1)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/479241
<andreyfr>  I have 2.6.32-10-generic and 2.6.32-13-generic to choose from in GRUB. If I choose the 2.6.32-13-generic - video isn't properly initialized. Shall I report this?
<hggdh> nigelb: corrected to triaged, thank you
<hggdh> nigelb: give me some time for lunch, will be back in a few
<nigelb> sure :)
<hggdh> nigelb: I am back, let me look on your search & replace
<nigelb> hggdh: my search and replace is a total disaster, so I deleted it
<nigelb> can you give me a basic workflow of how I'm supposed to do it?
 * nigelb feels totally n00bish to python
<issyl0> nigelb: sorry, I went out.  Yes, I have heard of five a day - what can I do there then?
<nigelb> issyl0: triage bugs of packages that you can understand
<nigelb> dont try much
<issyl0> OK :)
<nigelb> just make sure you work on 5 new bugs every day
<nigelb> hggdh: I tried to use a for loop and split lines
<nigelb> somehow I messed it up
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> hold on
<nigelb> hggdh: yaay! I managed to get the debug working :)
<nigelb> it opens rhythmbox, collects debug, attaches to the bug report
<nigelb> now only sanitization of this gconf data
<hggdh> nigelb: have a look at http://docs.python.org/howto/regex.html
<hggdh> regex would probably be easy to use -- the pattern you are looking for is simple -- ^\s(password|share_name|name|<etc>)\s=\s(.*)$
<hggdh> which means: ^\s  -- start of the line, white space
<nigelb> I still gotta split?
<hggdh> (password|share_name|<etc>) -- this is group 1, which will match *either* of the values
<hggdh> yes, you need to split
<hggdh> for line in report.splitlines():
<hggdh> \s=\s  -- followed by white space, an equal sign, white space
<hggdh> (.*)$ followed by *anything* until end-of-line
<hggdh> this also happens to be group 2 (second '(' ')')
<hggdh> and you need to change group 2 to -- say -- '##MASKED##'
<nigelb> hggdh I'm utterly lost
<nigelb> my statement now looks like "\s=\s == (.*)$(##MASKED##)"
<hggdh> nooooo
<hggdh> :-)
<nigelb> like I said, I'm lost
<duanedesign> seems we have someone assigning themselves to ubuntu One bugs and then setting the status to incorrect values.
<nigelb> duanedesign: lp ID?
<nigelb> got an example bug?
<persia> example bug is more interesting
<duanedesign> bug 478653
 * nigelb kicks ubot4 
<duanedesign> lol
<duanedesign> there are quite a few. The U1 guys are working on a way to correct them
<hggdh> nigelb: see http://pastebin.com/d61bbc6e4
<duanedesign> i guess the first step, other than fixing them, is sending a polite letter attempting to educate the user on correct protocol.
<nigelb> duanedesign: open a launchpad question, talk to someone in #launchpad, they'll do the polite thingey
<hggdh> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/478653
<nigelb> hggdh: that is complicated.  No wonder I got lost
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 478653 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "BadTransition: SYS_OAUTH_ERROR (affects: 124) (dups: 62)" [High,Fix committed]
<hggdh> <sigh/> I wonder if it is the same person as the last times
<seb128> nigelb, hi, sorry I was not working today
<hggdh> hi seb128, long time
<nigelb> seb128: ah.  I've been working with hggdh to get an apport hook for rhythmbox
<seb128> hey hggdh, how are you?
<seb128> nigelb, ah nice
<nigelb> second thing: there are some rhythmbox bugs, which has enough information which no one has got around to triaging.  Can I give you the list where this happens by next week?
<nigelb> (I dont speak the debug launguage ;) )
<nigelb> yet
<seb128> nigelb, sorry but I'm too busy to do triaging
<nigelb> seb128: no problem :)
<nigelb> I'll get a hold of someone else to help me understand the logs
<seb128> what do you call "triaging" there?
<nigelb> just getting an idea of what the logs say
<seb128> if they have enough informations they are usually to forward to gnome
<seb128> not to triage
<nigelb> the thing is, I donno if its a bug or not :(
<seb128> logs are pretty clear usually
<seb128> what do you not understand there?
<nigelb> I can't make head or tail out of it :(
<nigelb> is there some document I can refer to, to understand them?
<nigelb> seb128: no worries.  I'll try again.  If I run into very grave issues.  I'll get in touch with you some other time :)
<nigelb> hggdh: I suppose I have to say "report["GconfData"] = newReport" at the end?
<nigelb> hggdh: something went wrong.  I dont see that file attached
<seb128> nigelb, logs just list lot of infos on what the software is doing
<seb128> there is no magic way to read those
<seb128> just look for the info which is useful for the bug
<nigelb> okay :) I'll try that again.  Probably peeking at source code a bit might help
<seb128> well you should not ask for a debug log if you don't need any info from there
<nigelb> it was asked earlier and I'm just trying to close off the old reports
<nigelb> hggdh: ping me when you're back?
<hggdh> nigelb: yes, you can say report['GConfData'] = newReport
<nigelb> except it doesn't work
<hggdh> pastebin the beast ;-)
<nigelb> http://pastebin.com/ma409471
<hggdh> nigelb: move lines 22-24 (the def : entry) after line 2
<hggdh> nigelb:the python laws, as sent over by the author, state one module per import (but this is just aestetic_
<nigelb> hggdh: now the whole thing got shot to hell.  I cant even see the menu
<hggdh> yeeeh
<SwedeMike> hi, I've reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/516524 12 days ago with step by step how to reproduce the problem in 10.04 (and it also is a problem in 9.10 but to a lesser degree) but still there hasn't been (as far as I can see) any activity on the bug. What am I missing? Can I do anything else? this is a regression that appeared in 9.10, works great in 9.04
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516524 in ubuntu "Passphrase request at bootup doesn't work properly (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> nigelb: pastebin it again
<arand> Regarding Bug #39321 with upstream https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3188, the patches constitute a huge improvement on the current state of text selection in poppler/evince, however the patches are not commited upstream and it seems they might be planning on taking a while, making a separate API for it (ref. http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/poppler/2009-December/005386.html). However I still think that the patches are importan
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 39321 in poppler (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Some problems with marking and copying text (affects: 1) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/39321
<ubot4> Freedesktop bug 3188 in general "Pasting tables cells in strange order" [Normal,New]
<hggdh> arand: please email ubuntu-devel-discuss -- it would be a better place to discuss this than this channel
<hggdh> or try #ubuntu-desktop
<arand> hggdh: Okies
<phantomgraph> I'm not sure if this is the right channel, so please direct me to the correct one if this is not appropriate. I need some help figuring out why when I installed the latest CUPS update fragged all my windows machines to see the print server I set up on my Linux Box.
<persia> phantomgraph: Which release are you running?
<phantomgraph> Latest one - 9.1 I think...
<phantomgraph> Just upgraded.
<phantomgraph> (it worked prior to the cups update)
<persia> OK.  You'll want to ask in #ubuntu
<persia> Be warned that the traffic in there is high-volume.
<persia> There may also be an #ubuntu-XX channel, where XX is a country code (e.g. #ubuntu-qa for Qatar), which may be a less-noisy forum.
<phantomgraph> I should explain I upgraded and installed all the drivers for 9.1, set up everything and it worked, then the cups update happened and now I cant make it work...
<phantomgraph> On #ubuntu I've asked several times (and on different days), no one ever responds or acknowledges my question..
<persia> That's annoying.
<persia> File a bug, and mark it "regression".
 * phantomgraph nods
<persia> For extra points, check the changelogs for the packages that you updated, and reference the bug the package attempted to close.
<persia> And please share the bug number here, so we can track it.
<persia> We don't offer support here, but we're very happy to help make sure bugs get in good shape and get the right attention.
<phantomgraph> Great! Now for the 1M$ question.. the 'package attempted to close'.. ? it's got to be cups is that what you mean?
<persia> So, you updated some package.  Perhaps cups.
<persia> Maybe some of the other printer stuff.
<persia> There's documentation of all the changes in /usr/share/doc/${PACKAGE}/changelog.Debian.gz or changelog.gz
<persia> One of the updates should mention some critical bug that was fixed, which fixing seems to have broken your setup.
<persia> Mentioning that bug in your new bug report may help to get the right attention.
<phantomgraph> Not sure... but I tried deleting and reinstalling.
<phantomgraph> I even had to delete the conf file..
<phantomgraph> I'll take a look at the change log file and see if anything strikes me.. all I can say now (And will to the bug team) is that the upgrade messed it up and nothing I could do would fix it.. (Or think of doing)...
<phantomgraph> Thanks for the advice persia!
<persia> Please do file a bug.  We'll try to make sure the right people see it and sort it.
 * phantomgraph hugs And takes your advice.... }:8>
<phantomgraph> I will, good day/night/ whatever for you.... and with my thanks.
<phantomgraph> PG
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-20
<crimsun> as a reminder (also posted on Ubuntu Fridge), every Saturday 2100-2300 UTC the DistrictOfColumbia LoCo has a bug jam
<crimsun> be here, or be square!
<kermiac_> can someone please set both bug tasks for bug 478653 back to triaged? I have re-assigned thecorrect people to the bug but I don't have privs to set the tasks back to triaged
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 478653 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "BadTransition: SYS_OAUTH_ERROR (affects: 124) (dups: 62)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478653
<BUGabundo> 62 dupes?!
<BUGabundo> autch
<kermiac_> yeah, it's an issue that is corrently being worked on
<kermiac_> currently, even :)
<kermiac> duane_design mentioned it earlier, but nothing was changed. I unassigned the person who was playing with the bug & reassigned the correct people but I can't change the status back to triaged
 * kermiac notices there have only been 2 +1's for my application to bug control :(
 * hggdh points out to kermiac that two +1 are enough
<hggdh> :-)
<kermiac> ty hggdh, I didn't know how many were required
<kermiac> :)
<kermiac> btw, belated congrats on your new job hggdh :) :)
<hggdh> heh. Now you do... all you need now is wait for Brian to accept & add you in
<hggdh> kermiac: thanks
<kermiac> was just reading through the backscroll
<kermiac> excellent :)
<kermiac> so I guess I should remove myself from the mentorship page as I don't really think I'm going to need a mentor now. I added myself to that list when I though it was a required part of the process to join BC
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: BTW, congrats ;-)
<hggdh> kermiac: yes indeed
<kermiac> hggdh: if you have a min, can you please set the bug tasks back to triaged for bug 478653. a new user incorrectly assigned themselves & set the tasks to fix committed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 478653 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "BadTransition: SYS_OAUTH_ERROR (affects: 124) (dups: 62)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478653
<hggdh> kermiac: changed for the Ubuntu task. The other one I cannot (not in the Ubuntu universe)
<kermiac> ok, ty hggdh :)
<hggdh> and yes, I know. I asked the LP folks to act on this idot
<hggdh> idiot
<kermiac> It's strange & perhaps even wrong that a "normal" user is able to change the status of these tasks
<kermiac> and no people who know what they are doing can not revert the changes
<kermiac> s/no/now
<jpds> kermiac: Anyone can change status/assignee.
<jpds> It's Importance that's protected.
<kermiac> jpds: yes, I know that. That's my point. I'm not sure exactly how the internals of LP work, but I believe it would be good to make it so that the status is protected after the bug reaches  a "triaged" state. Perhaps only allow Bugcontrol members & devs to change the status
<kermiac> but I don't know how practical that is or how hard it would be to implement
<kermiac> as it stands, a "normal" LP user can change the status of an upstream task but we can't change it back to triaged. Example bug 478653
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 478653 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "BadTransition: SYS_OAUTH_ERROR (affects: 124) (dups: 62)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478653
<nhandler> kermiac: The issue with that is that a status of Triaged tends to mean the bug has enough info for a dev to work on it. If a user wanted to work on that bug (who wasn't in bugcontrol), they would be unable to update the status to show this. The status needs to be adjustable by everyone
<kermiac> nhandler: yes, that is a good point
<kermiac> doesn't seem like there would be an easy way around this issue
<hggdh> no, there is no easy way. We like to be open, and this carries a price -- every so often we get a bit of spam
<hggdh> but, to tell the truth, it is very *very* low all in all. So we live with it
<hggdh> (in other words -- the cost of 'fixing' this is higher than the cost of living with this)
<kermiac> yes hggdh, I understand what you mean. Looking at it in that light, I tend to agree with you.
<arand> How would I remove the upstream Poppler link  from Bug #39321 ? (see my last comment on the bug)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 39321 in poppler (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Some problems with marking and copying text (affects: 1) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/39321
<kermiac_> time for lunch. BBL
<hggdh> arand: you cannot. You can set it invalid, though
<arand> Not possible to change project to NULL or something like that?
<hggdh> arand: no
<hggdh> no big deal
<arand> Ok, set to invalid, wasn't sure how-to at first (unlinking upstream..)
<arand> I was thinking of editing the description to only menttion the hide-on-select issue, since the other are in another bug..
<hggdh> one thing you should make sure of doing is explaining why you are making the changes -- this will help whoever gets to look at the bug to understand what happened
<hggdh> and this is it. I am going to bed.
<nigelb> hggdh: sorry about earlier today.  I was dead tired and slept off :(
<kklimonda> have we ever disributed libc-2.10.2.so for karmic?
<ddecator> what driver is used for intel graphics cards?
<crimsun> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ddecator> crimsun, ty
<crimsun> kklimonda: no.
<crimsun> kklimonda: you might notice that Debian ships eglibc 2.10.2, however
<kklimonda> crimsun: yeah, I've just noticed :/
<nigelb> can somone help test an apport hook?
<nigelb> I think its ready (it works fine for me:) )
<lifeless> ship it
<nigelb> sure?
<nigelb> okay :)
<lifeless> well, what do you expect to learn from someone else trying it?
<lifeless> and whats the downside if you don't learn that before you upload?
<nigelb> good point ;)
<lifeless> for an apport helper, something that only kicks in after trouble happens, I think theres a low risk in JDI
<nigelb> this not that one
<nigelb> this is for people who wish to report an error with the package.. to run ubuntu-bug rhythmbox
<nigelb> it makes sure that audio problems and gstreamer problems go to the right place
<crimsun> hmm? what's your added logic to separate them?
<crimsun> (maybe I'm misinterpreting your statement?)
<nigelb> crimsun: see /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/source_totem.py
<kklimonda> great, I just got a Xorg.0.log in .odt format..
<nigelb> I'm using that logic with a little bit extra to add the gconf data and debug info if required
<nigelb> kklimonda: whoa
<nigelb> crimsun: is that good enough?
<crimsun> nigelb: I would just upload the changes for further testing
<nigelb> crimsun: doing that now.
<lifeless> crimsun: does video-intel do poulsboro ?
<ddecator> woooow, so i was working on a problem with SANE not working properly with Epson scanners...this goes way back, and I'm finding a lot of reports about the same thing
<nigelb> we have a new spammer on ubuntu one bugs (if someone is still not yet aware)
<ddecator> great
<crimsun> lifeless: I don't know offhand. My inclination is that it would require extra bits beyond just -intel, but tjaalton/bryceh/tseliot would probably know.
<lifeless> crimsun: just because, the question kklimonda asked is more complex these days ;)
<lifeless> nigelb: ask in #launchpad-dev
<lifeless> nigelb: may be someone with the CHR bits around that can help
<nigelb> lifeless: gonna open a question on launchpad soon enough
<lifeless> nigelb: seriously, ask in #launcpad-dev
<nigelb> lifeless: okay :)
<nigelb> just a doubt, I have to open a bug and attach a debdiff for this... right?
<nigelb> I mean, I got no upload rights and the only thing I can do to get the apport hook is to attach a debdiff and wait for sponsor...
<lifeless> bzr branch lp:ubuntu/packagename
<lifeless> commit
<lifeless> bzr push lp:~nigelb/ubuntu/lucid/packagename/apport-hook
<lifeless> bzr lp-open
<lifeless> click 'submit merge'
<nigelb> ah, okay :)
<nigelb> lifeless: all main packages are now in bzr?
<lifeless> 96% or so of everything
<nigelb> how convinient
<lifeless> we're working on the remainder
<nigelb> I liked bzr best so far
<lifeless> cool
<nigelb> its faster to work with (and easier to sponsor too?)
<lifeless> its different, we're still figuring out the best workflow
<nigelb> ah
<lifeless> more data to copy around
<lifeless> but more powerful toolchain
<lifeless> so its a mix :)
<nigelb> hehe
<ddecator> anyone here ever file bugs upstream to sane?
<ddecator> yah i kinda had that feeling...
<nigelb> lifeless: you around?
<lifeless> nigelb: yes
<nigelb> does "cp debian/rhythmbox.apport debian/rhythmbox/usr/share/apport/package-hooks/source_rhythmbox.py"  make sure that the apport hook gets installed?
<nigelb> lifeless: ^^
<nigelb> very little documentation for this
<lifeless> nigelb: man dh_install
<nigelb> thank you
<lifeless> for most packages you just need to edit debian/<binaryname>.install
<lifeless> #ubuntu-motu is a good place to get help with packaging
<nigelb> its a main package
<nigelb> I asked in ubuntu-devel
<nigelb> didn't really get a reply
<lifeless> motu skills can still help you
<lifeless> #ubuntu-motu does a lot of mentoring
<nigelb> yes, I'm there. lemme ask again there
<lifeless> well I've answerd that question
<lifeless> just for others is all
<nigelb> I checked the evince hook
<nigelb> and it seems that this how its done for evince
<nigelb> inside the rules file
<lifeless> thats not a good reason to do it the ugly way
<lifeless> in modern packages its a lot harder to do it via rules;)
<nigelb> oh!
<nigelb> my ignorance.  I'll correct it
<lifeless> oh; hmm I'm misleading you a little I think
<lifeless> no, actually
<lifeless> debian/binarypackagename.install
<lifeless> containing
<lifeless> source_rhythmbox.py usr/share/apport/package-hooks/source_rhythmbox.py
<lifeless> i think thats what you'll need
<lifeless> or nearly
<lifeless> you can use 'debc' after you build the package to see where it gets installed
<om26er> if a bug is not reported in english should it be marked incomplete with a comment to translate?
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/524833
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524833 in software-center (Ubuntu) "blocco analiza pacchetto (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> MORNINGGGGGGG     cocoroco
<thekorn> om26er: yes, and don't hestiate to close this bugreport if you don't  get a translation after a resonable time
<thekorn> BUGabundo: good morning
<BUGabundo> hey thekorn
<BUGabundo> how is it hanging ?
<thekorn> BUGabundo: very good, lot's of winter sports in tv these days ;)
<thekorn> BUGabundo: you?
<BUGabundo> fine. up early on a Saturday, when I went to bed at 3am
<BUGabundo> had to take the car to regular inspection. passed with flying colors
<thekorn> och
<shadeslayer> hi anyone around?
<shadeslayer> can someone please set bug 524748 as a wishlist?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524748 in kpackagekit (Ubuntu) "Provide 'Ubuntu-Software-Centre' like UI (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524748
<shadeslayer> thanks :)
<vish> shadeslayer: hei , you use kubuntu right?
<shadeslayer> vish: yes
<shadeslayer> vish: something i can help with?
<vish> shadeslayer: could you see what this bug is about > Bug 411760
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411760 in plasmoid-quickaccess (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Quick Access uses the "up one directory" icon instead of "Home" icon (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411760
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<vish> ty
<vish> seems to be a simple bug which has apparently not gotten any attention
<shadeslayer> vish: yeah i can confirm this bug too :)
<vish> shadeslayer: huh , so instead of using the home icon the up arrow is used :s weird ??
<shadeslayer> yeah..
<shadeslayer> i think this is more of a upstream bug
<shadeslayer> since they are the ones who provide this package
<vish> shadeslayer: can you confirm the bug , I'll ask scott kiterman to have a look at it
<shadeslayer> vish: confirm as in add a commen?
<shadeslayer> *comment?
<vish> shadeslayer: confirm from the drop down and add a comment would be nice :)
<shadeslayer> vish: ok
<vish> ty
<shadeslayer> vish: imo we should report it here too : http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/QuickAccess+(maintenance+fork)?content=101968
<shadeslayer> ill put it in the comments
<damascene> bug 516417
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516417 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "ecryptfs-utils failed to upgrade (prerm ERROR: Cannot remove ecryptfs-utils, as it appears to be in use) (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516417
<damascene> how to complete it?
<damascene> and this please bug 262679
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 262679 in eeepc-acpi-scripts (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "eeepc-acpi-scripts is not installable (affects: 21)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262679
<nigelb> issyl0: when you comment on a bug, you are encouraged to use the standard responses (if you are comment as a triager)
<nigelb> s/comment/commenting
<issyl0> nigelb: the two I commented on weren't me commenting as a triager, though!
<issyl0> But OK, thanks.
<issyl0> I'll try to do some more today; you'll notice I haven't joined the Five-A-Day team yet :)
<nigelb> I know, thats why added that part
<issyl0> Ah, OK :)
<issyl0> Thanks!
<nigelb> no problem :)
<nigelb> issyl0: that last.fm is working fine now?
<issyl0> Now, yeah.
<issyl0> It used to not let me log in though, few days/weeks ago
<issyl0> I used to have to listen to music from last.fm :O
<nigelb> I
<issyl0> You?
<nigelb> I'm thinking it was some issue at their end then
<issyl0> Ah right
<nigelb> (I dont have a last.fm account)
<bcurtiswx> is there a way to find out how many people are using my PPA?
<shadeslayer> yeah i would like that too :)
<nekohayo> anyone knows where ogg theora's bug tracker lives?
<jcastro> https://trac.xiph.org/ perhaps?
<nekohayo> thanks :)
<nekohayo> uugh. trac. /me shivers
<nigelb> lol
<nekohayo> and no traces of an existing ticket about "can we have a multithreaded theora encoder?"
<nigelb> hggdh: welcome back
<hggdh> nigelb: thank you ;-)
<nigelb> Sorry I slept off yday
<nigelb> I was dead tired.  it had been 27 hours awake by then
<nigelb> hggdh: here's the final pastebin :) http://pastebin.com/d10b91f1e
<nigelb> it works.  I'm packaging now.
<hggdh> yes, I had forgotten to add the line feed at the newReport += line...
<nigelb> hehe, when it worked, I realized that
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> nigelb: for version 2 of the hook: add comments, and try to reformat the code as per python standards
<nigelb> is there a link to the standards, so that I can give a correctly versioned one?
<nigelb> correctly coded one
<hggdh> yes, hold on
<nigelb> I'm a perfectionist
<vish> hmm , seeing so many deactivated accounts subscribed to a bug makes me squirm :/
<vish> subscribed to almost all ubuntu bugs rather
<hggdh> nigelb: see http://docs.python.org/ , I have to go now
<kklimonda> nigelb: where does question.wav come from?
<_Narc_> Hello all. Does a USB/Kernel guru here know more about a bug in the ehci_hcd module (which is not a module anymore in Karmic I think) that's messing with USB 2.0 keys/mass storage devices ? I want to understand this and since I'm learning to triage bugs I figured this would be the place to ask. Thanks
<nigelb> hggdh: will do :)
<nigelb> kklimonda: question.wav?
<kklimonda> nigelb: you play it in your apport hook
<nigelb> kklimonda: ah, the same file played with system testing
<kklimonda> nigelb: for python code standards see http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0008/
<vish> hggdh: where to open a question regarding the deactivated accounts still being subscribed to bugs?
<kklimonda> vish: is that a problem?
 * vish seems 13-15 such accounts for each bug
<hggdh> vish, you cannot unsubscribe them?
<vish> :(
<kklimonda> nigelb: I don't have it
<nigelb> huh?
<hggdh> well, being subscribed is no problem
<vish> ex: Bug #446657  in the also subscribed there are 13 deactivated accounts :(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 446657 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Bluetooth's on/off status doesn't update from the SetProperty D-Bus method that bluetoothd sends (affects: 3)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446657
<kklimonda> nigelb: I have no question.wav at all in my lucid install.. I wonder if I've managed to delete some important package
<nigelb> kklimonda: looks like I didn't test that part
<kklimonda> nigelb: it's from gnome-audio which isn't part of base install
<kklimonda> s/base/desktop/
<nigelb> kklimonda: I built on top of totem hook, so I assumed it would be there.  Looks like I have to fix that soon
<chrisccoulson_> vish - sometimes if you open a question on answers.launchpad.net, a LP admin will unsubscribe them. I've done this before with some inactive accounts subscribed to ubuntu-bugs
<chrisccoulson_> people might be subscribing to farm e-mail addresses ;)
<vish> \o/ /me tries
<hggdh> chrisccoulson_: BTW, congrats
<nigelb> kklimonda: would it be sane to have a test file in the package?
<nigelb> hggdh: what did chrisccoulson do? ;)
<hggdh> he is good
<hggdh> this is enough ;-)
 * nigelb is confused
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> now I really have to go
<nigelb> kklimonda: I guess I have to use the audio file which system testing uses
<kklimonda> nigelb: that would be the best option
<kklimonda> hggdh: now you made me wonder what has chrisccoulson done and I'll spend next 10 minutes digging though mailing lists and other things ;)
<nigelb> kklimonda: okay.  this is totally insane.  The audio testing application, records on the spot and plays back
<hggdh> so I will make it even more interesting (and confusing): congrats nigelb
<hggdh> heh
<kklimonda> hggdh: damn you - you are too cheerful these days :P
<nigelb> now its totally confusing
<chrisccoulson_> hggdh - thanks :)
<bcurtiswx> what's going on?
<nigelb> kklimonda: yeah, after joining cannonical
<nigelb> chrisccoulson: what was that for?
<nigelb> hggdh: you better explain.  I have absolutely no clue what's happening
<chrisccoulson_> i *think* i know what hggdh is talking about ;)
<nigelb> namely?
<chrisccoulson_> well...
<chrisccoulson_> ;)
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson_: were all anxiously awaiting your public announcement
<bcurtiswx> :P
<chrisccoulson_> lol
<chrisccoulson_> i'll tell you in a week or so ;)
 * nigelb cheers chrisccoulson's press conference
<nigelb> heck, no fair
<chrisccoulson_> heh
 * nigelb begs chrisccoulson_ to explain
<om26er> how can I know if the crash reports are duplicate?
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/519444
<chrisccoulson_> om26er, let the retracer handle those
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519444 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "gwibber-service crashed with RuntimeError in find_port__linux() (affects: 9) (dups: 1)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/524736
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524736 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gwibber crashed with RuntimeError in find_port__linux() (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> ok
 * bcurtiswx tapes chrisccoulson_ to the wall until he tells us
<chrisccoulson_> lol
 * nigelb helps bcurtiswx, cuts the tape out
<nigelb> chrisccoulson_: please?
<kklimonda> lol :D
<bcurtiswx> don't make me start water torture
 * chrisccoulson_ runs
<chrisccoulson_> ;)
<kklimonda> hggdh: you have opened a can of nasty worms :P
<bcurtiswx> you're taped to a wall dude
<_Narc_> Hello all. Can someone change the importance of  Bug #177235 and tell me if it's right to affect it to "linux"? I've been fighting with it for a day, it's weird it's still an issue in Karmic. Should I post a new one ? I'm still learning, sorry about all the questions and thanks for your help.
 * vish *thinks* he knows what this is about .. congrats chrisccoulson_   :D
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 177235 in ubuntu "slow USB 2.0 drive: it's mounted as USB 1.0, not USB 2.0! (affects: 11) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177235
 * nigelb plans to fly down to chennai tonight to strangle the truth out of vish 
<nigelb> hggdh, chrisccoulson_ : you really shouldn't do this.  leaving things hanging
<vish> nigelb: i guess they are thinking that _we_ shouldnt be doing this[poking around] ;p  but we can blame hggdh for creating the curiosity .. not chrisccoulson_
<nigelb> lol, probably
<nigelb> but I dunno
<dako3256> can someone tell me how to handle a bug like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/466536
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 466536 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "The password security in Gwibber is flawed (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<vish> dako3256:  dup of the main bug
<vish> dako3256: just dup it to the main bug and open the Gwibber[Ubuntu] task for the main bug
<vish> dako3256: dup the other 421728 also to  > 400120
<vish> dako3256: oops only  466536 is dup of 421728
 * vish should get some ZZzzz :/
<kklimonda> does gwibber steal save passwords in gconf?
<dako3256> msg vish i didnt do the other one yet
<kklimonda> it doesn't seem to save them in gnome-keyring :/
<kklimonda> hmm, it keeps account settings in desktop couch in lucid
<kklimonda> no idea though how safe is it..
<kklimonda> and it doesn't make a freakin' sense not to use gnome keyring only because we don't have time to integrate it with U1..
<kklimonda> argh, decisions like this make ubuntu look like it is being developed by people who doesn't have a big picture :/
<kklimonda> ok, enough of this offtopic
<dako3256> MSG <vish> should I mark it as triaged?
<dako3256> NAMES
<kklimonda> dako3256: don't forget to use / before commands
 * vish returns to pings
<vish> dako3256: let me check again...  we can also mark them security vulnerabilities
<vish>  this is a bad security flaw ! i can see my passwords in the gconf :/
<vish> dako3256: are you bugcontrol? if so you can set it to triaged
<kklimonda> vish: but the version that is in lucid saves all account information in the desktop couch
<vish> kklimonda: i'm on lucid
<vish> and i can see the passwords
<kklimonda> vish: and you are probably using daily ppa or used gwibber or ppa in the past
<vish> kklimonda: ah.. right i used the gwibber ppa in the past
<kklimonda> vish: so yes - there is a security issue but "only" in the gwibber upstream project
<kklimonda> vish: if there is any security issue in lucid depends on how are passwords stored in the desktop couch
<dako3256> mag vish ok, ill mark it
<kklimonda> and I have no idea about it :)
<vish> dako3256: read what kklimonda jjust mentioned
<dako3256> msg vish I am on bugsquad cannot mark as triaged
 * vish gets some sleep .. nite all
<kklimonda> good night vish :)
<dako3256> join #ubuntu-testing
<rye> hi, it looks like yesterdays Bongcaivang returned as https://launchpad.net/~tutinhkhuc05
<rye> reassigning bugs to himself, changing bug statuses and unlinking branches
<SwedeMike> is it meaningful to report platform problems for 10.04 right now? I have a core i5-661 with the new built in intel graphics that's acting up in amd64 mode (generally amd64 on this seems not stable, i386 seems fine) ?
<kermiac> rye: yes, i noticed that too
<rye> kermiac, grabbed the lp sources to see whether it is possible to make +activity available via lp api to recover from such things
<kermiac> and this really doesn't look good
<kermiac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~failtoban
<kermiac> he's been going crazy - this could be the same guy as a week ago
<kermiac> with the nospammail.net email address
<kermiac> rye: bug 520413 we were told this would be very difficult :(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520413 in malone "All changes by user must be revertable (affects: 2)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520413
<kklimonda> kermiac: oh? damn :/
<thekorn> rye: I looked at exporting bug activity via the api last week, it is not easy, but I think it is doable
<thekorn> i even have started a branch somewhere
<bcurtiswx> anyone using bughugger on karmic?
<kermiac> it would be good if someone with more knowledge than me could get something workable as we are getting a lot more spammers lately :(
<thekorn> but it needs mmore time and discussion, as their quality standarts are very high
<rye> thekorn, i think it is doable as well. If that is not doable then we might end up screenscraping or having a special mailbot collecting the stuff but we are just not prepared for spammers
<thekorn> hmm, I somehow don't have access to the maschine where this branch is located, so I cannot push it somewhere
 * kermiac starts cleaning up again...
<bcurtiswx> kermiac: spammers where?
<kermiac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~failtoban
<kermiac> nospammail address
<rye> don't see how https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyinotify/+bug/408600/+activity is irreversible (starting from change @ 2010-02-19 18:09:26)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 408600 in pyinotify (Fedora) (and 2 other projects) "pyinotify's libc version check fails on Karmic (affects: 36) (dups: 24)" [Unknown,Fix released]
<kermiac> http://search.gmane.org/?query=&author=Fail2Ban&group=gmane.linux.ubuntu.bugs.general&sort=date&DEFAULTOP=and
<bcurtiswx> HAHAHAHAHA
<bcurtiswx> well you can tell something becomes very popular when people start intentionally abusing it
<kermiac> very true, but we need to have *something* in place to be able to deal with the spammers as it can take hours to fix things that were changed
<rye> i wonder whether the scripts are being written to post ads to launchpad to all bug reports. I guess this may be an attack vector as well
<rye> since there is no moderation for bug resports
<jibel> kermiac, I pasted the list of bugs he touched at http://pastebin.com/d5cb1185c
<jibel> He started his activity today.
<kermiac> I've noticed the account I use for launchpad has started getting hit by a LOT of spam lately too. I think they might be farming email addresses on LP :(
<thekorn> jibel: just OOC: how did you get this list?
<bcurtiswx> kermiac: i completely agree
<jibel> thekorn, from the ubuntu-bugs maillist.
<kermiac> question filed in LP
<kermiac> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/101807
 * kermiac heads over to #launchpad to see if anyone's around
<thekorn> jibel: aha ok, I somehow hopped someone has contact to a launchpad guy with direct DB access who is able to give us such list
<jibel> thekorn, no contact with a lp guy sadly :(
<rye> jibel, what do you want to do?
<jibel> thekorn, but you can retrace nearly all bug activity from the mailing list.
<thekorn> maybe we should try to establish such path, but that's something for next week
<jibel> rye, with the list ?
 * bcurtiswx plays jeopardy theme song on repeat for kermiac
<thekorn> jibel: but if I were a spammer I would make exactly this changes which do not send bugmails
 * kermiac laughs
<kermiac> thanks bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> it may be a while...
<kermiac> does anyone know how to "un-nominate" for a release?
<kermiac> i.e. remove " Nominated  for Karmic  by Fail2Ban (failtoban: 328)  "
<jibel> kermiac, you can't
<thekorn> kermiac: nothing you can do
<kermiac> ok, thanks
<jibel> thekorn, If I were a spammer I would use the lp api because I'm too lazy to do it manually
<thekorn> jibel: sure
<rye> jibel, this will be the next wave, I suppose
<rye> the API does not let us to read the activity info to recover the bugs, so when that starts, we are unarmed
<thekorn> rye: I'll work on exposing this, if noone beats me doing it, I promise ;)
<rye> thekorn, but this will only help to recover after the disaster
<rye> thekorn, the real thing to do is to prevent it
<jibel> Sooner or later lp will have to implement some kind of anti-spam feature and reserve the api to selected teams.
<thekorn> ok, here is my crazy idea/masterplan: don't redo such spam!
<thekorn> instead identify spammer and auto-redirect them to staging
<rye> jibel, I guess we are at "later" stage, Ubuntu is that popular now.
<thekorn> so they get the feeling the can do whatever they like
<rye> thekorn, yep, and test launchpad for oopses. wise!
<kermiac> I seem to remember redirecting them to stagin was mentioned last time. seems like a good workaround 'till a more permanant solution is found
<kermiac> s/stagin/staging
<kermiac> !topic
<ubot4> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<kermiac> oops, that didn't work
<kermiac> seems like there will not be any action against this user yet. I was told I must contact them first
<kermiac> I have now contacted them http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f65721765 I do not think it will do any good though :(
<porter1> join #python
<porter1> woops
<rmunn> I've tagged LP #522693 as wishlist, but I'm not in bug-control so I can't change its importance. Any bug-control members on right now?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522693 in brasero (Ubuntu) "support for MAC .dmg files (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522693
<kklimonda> rmunn: done
<lifeless> rmunn: if you can forward that upstream that would be useful
<kklimonda> rmunn: have you checked upstream bugzilla for similar reports?
<rmunn> kklimonda, not yet.
<rmunn> Looking now.
<lifeless> rmunn: generally wishlist bugs should get immediately upstreamed (after checking that it is infact a bug)
<rmunn> lifeless, good to know, thanks. I'm just getting started with triaging, so good advice is much appreciated. :-)
<rmunn> OK, LP #522693 reported upstream.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522693 in brasero (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "support for MAC .dmg files (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522693
<ericrost> Hey wanted to figure out what package to file a "sane defaults" bug against
<ericrost> when adding a hidden SSID network, the ipv4 settings should default to dhcp (most common choice so would be easier for non-techies) had wife and friend bitten by this in last month. Package to file against?
<hggdh> ericrost: most probably network-manager
<ericrost> that's what I was thinking, thanks
<jibel> kermiac_, for info the user's activity is available at http://pastebin.com/d45f6654b
<kermiac_> ty jibel, can you please add that info to https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/101807
<jibel> kermiac_, done
<kermiac_> ty jibel :)
<jibel> kermiac_you're welcome
<ddecator> if a report got filed twice (completely identical, same reporter, just filed twice), should i mark one as a duplicate of the other?
<kermiac_> bug 95929
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 95929 in wget (Debian) (and 3 other projects) "apt,wget ignore $no_proxy (affects: 2)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95929
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-21
<tec> hi
<tec> is there any way to get a sierra wireless mc8755 wwan hsdpa modem working under 10.4 ?
<tec> i found this, and cant belive it: **Note: Ubuntu 9.10 distribution is not supported with Sierra Wireless modems. Ubuntu 9.04 distribution is still supported with all Sierra Wireless modems listed in this KB article.
<tec> We expect the issue to be fixed in Ubuntu 10.4.
<duanedesign> tec: can you see which chipset that is. In a Terminal run:    lspci | grep Network
<hggdh> tec: also please tell us where you found this note
<duanedesign> hello hggdh, i thought i was in a different channel, but as soon as i saw you I knew which channel i was in :)
<hggdh> duanedesign: heh. I am not sure this is good or bad ;-)
<nigelb> hey hggdh
<nigelb> hggdh: there is one trouble with the hook we wrote.
<hggdh> nigelb: what gives?
<nigelb> hggdh: the aplay thing uses a question.wav file
<nigelb> which is not included in default install
<nigelb> now I'm wondering whether we can include a small audio test file
<hggdh> which package carries this .wav?
<hggdh> qnome-audio (answering myself)
<hggdh> so, if gnome-audio is part of the standard desktop install, no problem. Otherwise, we will have to discuss this with Seb
<nigelb> it is not part
<nigelb> (the file is not there in my system either)
<hggdh> then we have to discuss it
<hggdh> ot change the wav
<hggdh> for example, is there a sound file from rhythmbox we can use?
<persia> example-content is part of the standard install
<persia> But many users remove it, so it may be only of some use.
<hggdh> nigelb: ^^^see persia's comment
<persia> speech-dispatcher also has some test .wav files, which are very likely to be available.
<hggdh> oh, anyway nigel quit... we will wait (and I will spend some time with my S.O.)
<persia> Always important to have balance :)
<hggdh> indeed
<malev> hi, is anybody there? I can't understand this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/523039
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523039 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "[113061.168817] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 5890s! [lsb_release:27063] (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<malev> it looks as been generated by a machine
<persia> malev: It was machine-generated, but then the reporter added more machine-generated stuff as the "description".
<malev> persia, but hi is not explaining anything about the bug... what can I do to try to reproduce it?
<persia> malev: I don't think you can reproduce it with the information available.  I don't believe it to be a nautilus bug, because the information attached (ProcMaps, ProcStatus) does not appear to show anything wrong with nautilus.
<persia> I suspect the reporter believes it to be a kernel bug, but they would do better with `ubuntu-bug linux` for that.
<persia> But it may also be exposing some apport bug: depending on how it was filed.
<malev> persia, so, can I change it to ubuntu-bug linux ?
<persia> Do you have access to the reporter's machine, at the time the error is exposed?
<malev> persia, no, I don't. but... I mean, how can I change the package that it points at (I don't know if it's clear what I'm saying)
<persia> If so, invalidate the bug, and file a new one.  If not, I'd recommend invalidating the bug, and asking the reporter to file a new one with `ubuntu-bug linux`
<persia> I don't think there's any benefit to that.  There aren't enough kernel-related logs to understand the bug anyway.
<persia> And if the machine in question has been rebooted (likely), it may be impossible to collect them.
<persia> The bug happened at 113061.168817, which is about 30 hours of uptime.
<persia> But the logs only go through about 2 minutes.
<persia> Err, 3
 * persia fails at math
<malev> guau! it's a lot of information. I'm gonna recommend him to open a new bug. ..
<persia> malev: Just make extra clear that a kernel bug needs to be reported against "linux", or apport won't be able to collect the right information.
<persia> Having a CPU lock up for about 2 hours is unpleasant, but that alone doesn't tell us what happened.
<malev> I'm gonna show you a pastie of my answer, and you help me with it, please
<malev> persia, http://pastie.org/private/fesheyubcv6vfq1yedniaa
<malev> the thing is that I'm not sure what are yout talking about :D
<persia> That's very clear :)
<persia> So, do you understand anything about this bug?
<malev> I think. I don't undestand: "Just make extra clear that a kernel bug needs to be reported against "linux", or apport won't be able to collect the right information."
<malev> maybe it's my english :S
<persia> I think there may be some other confusions, and it could as well be my explanations.
<malev> so, do you agree with my answer to the reporter?
<persia> So, if it works for you, I'll walk through what we can see from the bug, and how I came to my conclusions.  I'll also walk through bug reporting, and why I think the reporter should do something specific.
<persia> The current response doesn't make any sense to me, as phrased.
<malev> oks!
<persia> So, the bug title looks like a kernel output line to me.
<persia> Try running `dmesg | tail` to see some kernel output lines on your current install.
<malev> looks like the bug's report
<persia> Right.
<persia> So the bug report is probably something from the kernel.
<persia> Which would be the "linux" package.
<persia> Next, let's look at the description.
<persia> The first part is labeled "dmesg.log", and it looks like the beginning of /var/log/dmesg.log on my system (except mine isn't so fast).
<persia> So I'm guessing the reporter pasted it.
<malev> yes. I supose so
<persia> Scrolling down, the next label is lspci-vnvn.log
<persia> And the output looks like what I get running `lspci -vnvn`
<malev> other paste?
<persia> So I'm guessing it's a similar log.
<persia> I'm just reading the bug report.
<persia> If you scroll down past the dmesg part, there's another section.
<malev> uname-a log
<malev> ?
<persia> That looks like the output of `uname -a`
<persia> I'm unsure where version.log comes from, but it looks like a kernel version to me.
<malev> yes
<persia> Then we have the standard apport stuff, indicating the bug was filed against nautilus.
<persia> and then the apport attachments for nautilus.
<persia> and the content of the attachments doesn't show anything particularly suspicious (although I'll admit to not having a deep understanding of nautilus, so maybe there is something wrong)
<persia> But they mostly look like other apport attachments: nothing appears especially striking to me.
<malev> you're right
<persia> So, based on this, I'm fairly sure the reporter wanted to file a bug about the kernel (because of all the kernel logs, etc.).
<persia> And I suspect that the "Report a bug" menu item was used in nautilus to report the bug.
<malev> nice,
<malev> you're a bug's detective!
<malev> :D
<persia> Now, looking at the bug title, we can see that the issue happened 113061.168817 seconds after boot.
<malev> and that is a long time
<persia> But the attached kernel log only goes up to 188.141010 seconds after boot
<persia> It's a bit more than a day: something like 30-35 hours.
<persia> So we don't have any kernel logs from around the time the problem happened.
<persia> And we don't have any information about what else was happening on the machine.
<malev> that is correct.
<persia> And we don't have any information about the state of the machine at the time of the error (for instance, we don't know if the machine was rebooted after the issue appeared)
<malev> so the report is a bite unusefull?
<persia> Entirely :)
<malev> useless
<persia> And I'm not sure it can be made useful, because if the machine was rebooted, the kernel would reset, and not express the issue.
<persia> (well, until the next time the bug was triggered)
<malev> ... but, it's a pity with all the work and enthusiast that the reported put on it :D
<persia> Right.
<persia> So, we know we want to make this bug "Invalid", because it contains no useful information, but we also want to tell the submitter how to give us useful information next time.
<malev> ... great idea!
<malev> i'm gonna think of a new speach
<persia> We also know that when we adjust the status, we'll want to adjust the source package to be "linux", because it's a kernel bug.
<malev> or answer
<malev> oks.
<persia> I thought I remembered there being a wiki page about dealing with kernel bugs, but I can't find it :(
<persia> Ideally, we'd want to find the page, and suggest whatever best practices the kernel team has documented on how to get a good bug report.
<malev> there might be and "common responses" in the wiki
<persia> Right.
<persia> So, look around in the wiki.  See if you can find the kernel stuff.
<persia> IF you can't, you can maybe invent a response.
<malev> persia, oks!
<persia> I believe the best way to report a bug about the kernel is to use the ubuntu-bug program, and tell it to report against "linux", but I'm not 100% sure.
<malev> I'm going for it
<persia> malev: And this all makes sense now?
<malev> hell yeah!
<malev> thanks!
<persia> Excellent!
<persia> No problem.  I'm always happy to share *how* to triage a bug, as I think our most common failure as a team is when we aren't sure.
<persia> And if we all work together (in this channel), we can all become experts at understanding various bugs (I knew how to read this one, but there are some for which I have to ask as well)
<malev> you are right
<kermiac_> I'm looking for an upstream report of bug 525128
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525128 in tzdata (Ubuntu) "Australian timezone incorrectly labelled in date output (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525128
<kermiac_> I think it is http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=93810
<ubot4> Debian bug 93810 in tzdata "Australian zoneinfo wrong - should be AEST, not EST" [Wishlist,Open]
<kermiac_> but it may also be bug 149902
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 149902 in opendchub (Ubuntu) "package opendchub 0.7.14-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: there is no script in the new version of the package - giving up (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149902
<kermiac_> oops
<kermiac_> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=149902
<ubot4> Debian bug 149902 in libc6 "date: does not understand some timezones" [Wishlist,Open]
<kermiac_> any thoughts?
<micahg> kermiac_: 1st one is closed won't fix
<micahg> kermiac_: unless adoption of AEST has grown, it's not likekly to be fixed
<micahg> kermiac_: so, I would suggest filing a new bug, reference the existing ones and explain why now is different than 7 years ago
<micahg> if it is
<micahg> otherwise, no point
<kermiac_> micahg: being in australia, I have always referred to it as AEST
<kermiac_> and the 2nd debian bug had (sort of) recent discussion - well, from a year ago
<kermiac_> I don't think it's worth opening another new bug regarding this
<micahg> second bug last comment is 2006
<kermiac_> should I just mark link the 2nd upstream bug & mark the LP bug wontfix?
<micahg> kermiac_: no, does everyone now refer to it as AEST in au?
<kermiac_> sorry, I mean http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=93810
<ubot4> Debian bug 93810 in tzdata "Australian zoneinfo wrong - should be AEST, not EST" [Wishlist,Open]
<kermiac_> last comment is from last year
<kermiac_> as far as I know, I had never heard of "EST" until I started using ubuntu
<micahg> kermiac_: http://www.ga.gov.au/bin/gazmap_moonrise
<kermiac_> this is getting strange
<kermiac_> that link is contradicted by http://www.australia.gov.au/about-australia/our-country/time
<micahg> kermiac_: well, the debate's been going on for a long time
<micahg> tzdata can't be updated until the gov't has consensus
<kermiac_> seems like even my govt can't make up their mind, lol
<kermiac_> true
<micahg> kermiac_: maybe you can push for a local solution in au
<micahg> then we can get tzdata updated
<kermiac_> I seriously don't think 1 person would be able to rectify this issue - our govt does not like change, even when it contradicts itself - but that discussion could go way too far OT
<kermiac_> so I agree that tzdata can't be changed as it stands now, what should happen with the new LP bug?
<micahg> kermiac_: i know the feeling...but that's the only real solution
<micahg> hggdh: still around?
<micahg> kermiac: I'm leaning towards triage with milestone ubuntu-later and an explanation in the description
<kermiac> "ubuntu-later"? I've never heard of that type of milestone.
<kermiac> is it exaclty that? instead of lucid beta 1 (for example) i put in "ubuntu-later"?
<micahg> kermiac: yeah, because we're not sure
<micahg> kermiac: but I wanted to get another's opinion first
<kermiac> ok, thanks. I'll leave it alone for a while & see is hggdh or someone else can shed some light on it a bit later
<kermiac> my head is spinning just trying to make sense of the issue atm ;)
<kermiac> another point that may explain why there does not seem to be a concensus is made here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_in_Australia
<kermiac> The proper names of Australia's time zones vary. In international contexts they are often called Australian Western Standard Time (AWST), Australian Central Standard Time (ACST), and Australian Eastern Standard Time (AEST). In domestic contexts the leading "Australian" is often dropped.
<kermiac> so it seems likely that it will change depending on what context we are discussing the time zone
 * kermiac bangs his head against the wall
<kermiac> I'm going to leave that alone for a while as I am going 'round in circles
<persia> Let's not get overly excited about milestoning bugs that have no clear timeframe.
<persia> There's *lots* of those.
<persia> Let's keep "ubuntu-later" for remilestoning stuff, if required, after first milestoning somewhere else, so that we can document the decision to defer.
<micahg> persia: well, it's something that should probably be fixed with no clear timeframe, isn't that what ubuntu-later is for?
<persia> For most bugs, it's not so much a decision to defer, as that there's no clear information about how long it will take, or who needs to do it.
<persia> micahg: But *every* crash bug falls into that category, for example.
<micahg> persia: yes, but we know this has to be resolved by someone else
<micahg> mainly the australian govt
<micahg> it should probably be reviewed once a cycle to see if any progress has been made
<persia> I guess.
<persia> But I think it's an upstream problem, more than an Ubuntu issue.
<micahg> persia: upstream dismissed it years ago
<persia> We tend to patch tzdata a lot, but most of that is really just upstream changes being backported, etc.
<micahg> persia: they won't fix it until the gov't does
<persia> Yes, but if the Australian government takes a decision, upstream will change it.
<micahg> right
<persia> And if the Australian government doesn't take a decision, we're not likely to do anything else.
<micahg> true
<persia> s/else/either/
<persia> So I don't see how this is special.
<micahg> well, it's for our userbase mainly so they don't feel like we don't care I would think
<persia> At first, I was inclined to agree, because I think it's good to agree.  But after some time, I'm less inclined.
<persia> If we pick out some bugs and say "These are special, but we're not doing them now" it seems to send a confusing message when compared against other bugs.
<persia> Whereas, if we were to say "This bug is special, we're doing it for lucid beta 2", and then discover we can't, and have to reassign to "ubuntu-later", that seems more just communication, without increasing or decreaing the apparent valuation of the bug.
<micahg> persia: well, I think this is exceptional in that upstream marked won't fix when it's really should be delayed
<persia> That's a fair argument, and you've convinced me.
<kermiac> the consensus in #ubuntu-au-chat (where a lot of us hang out) is that AEST/AEDT is more correct & will avoid confusion with the american "EST". The accuracy of BOM website was brought into question
<persia> This bug *is* special in that upstream said it was "wontfix", rather than because of anything else about the bug, and deserves to be noted as something for attention in Ubuntu.
<kermiac> *possibly* there is some policy that hasn't filtered through to BOM. I am very curious now, so I am simply going to subscribe to the LP bug report & try to find out "officially" tomorrow when the govt agencies are open & will hopefully be able to shed some light on the matter
<micahg> kermiac: that would be great
<persia> Indeed.
<persia> Although, personally speaking, I think that Australians shouldn't have to add another letter to the timezone code to work around North American provincialism.
 * nigelb curses the power company
<nigelb> persia: what is the speech-dispatcher you were talking about? (when I got kicked coz I lost my power)
<persia> nigelb: It's a package installed by default in ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-netbook, and xubuntu-desktop that contains some test .wav files.
<nigelb> kubuntu?
<persia> nigelb: The example-content is another package that has .wav files that is installed by default (but for fewer flavours).
<nigelb> when we plan for apport hooks, do we need to think about all the distros or just the ubuntu one?
<persia> How many people run rhythmbox in kubuntu?
<nigelb> ah
<persia> Thinking about all flavours is best, but as long as your failure mode is graceful, you can grant better support for the flavours more likely to be running the software being tested.
<nigelb> I dont the example content helps, its in ogg if I'm not mistaken
<persia> In the case of rhythmbox, I think it's safe to provide more limited support for kubuntu.
<persia> So, don't crash if you can't access the .wav file, but use it if it is there.
<nigelb> good point :)
<nigelb> any clue where in speech dispatcher these files come into play (I can't find them)
<nigelb> never mind, got it
<persia> dpkg -L speech-dispatcher :)
<nigelb> but on the other hand, is it sane to include a test file with rhythmbox for such purposes?
<persia> Adds to the package size, and therefore to the CD size, which reduces the number of applications that can be provided.
<persia> I think it makes more sense to abstract the idea of test wav files into some common package, and have all the packages that need them depend on it.
<nigelb> and we're already 5 MB above and I dont think some one is going to take kindly to me adding a file, yes.  True
<persia> But that's a lot of work, and should be done before FeatureFreeze, so maybe next cycle.
<nigelb> so, I'll just use the speech synthesizer files for now and plan for this for lucid+1?
<persia> That seems like a reasonable plan.
<nigelb> thanks :)
<nigelb> just a doubt though, what does speech-dispatcher do?
<nigelb> assistive technology?
<persia> Yes.
<nigelb> cool, so thats why its default package :)
<persia> It's a common interface to all the speech synthesisers, for the speaking desktop.
<nigelb> Is it possible to write code to record speech and replay back?
<persia> One needs to install some synth, and configure stuff, but I don't expect the glue layer wouldn't be present (or it makes it that much harder to set up a screen reader)
<persia> How do you mean?
<nigelb> like system testing does
<nigelb> earlier it used beep files, which have gone and made for record-replay
<nigelb> if that can be done with a hook with less dependencies, then we'd be in luck
<persia> I don't see any reason one couldn't use speech-dispatcher to generate some sound for testing.
<persia> Under the same principles one uses the rest of the accessibility framework for testing other stuff.
<persia> I don't personally know how it would be done.
<nigelb> hm.  that would be added to later milestones ;)
<nigelb> for now, I'll just get this stuff ready.
<persia> You might want to talk to ara about using the accessibility layer for testing.  I know she's been doing stuff with that in other areas.
<nigelb> will do on Monday
<nigelb> I need to talk to pitti about apport too
<persia> But one ought be able to automate just about anything programatically (as otherwise one has a hard time providing assistance with that class of task)
<nigelb> I want to know if there is a way to make apport reports private by default in certain cases
<persia> I'm sure there is, but it might need some extensions.
<persia> Because un-retraced crash reports end up private.
<persia> Actually, super-private: it's the retracer that makes them normally private.
<nigelb> there seems to be no way to make non-crash reports private
<nigelb> apport interface does not provide a way, only the retracer makes them private
<nigelb> which means if I dont have a crash, but just a collection of some potentially private data, there seems to be no apparent way to make it private
<persia> Right.  Probably needs someone to go into the apport code and expose the privacy bit into an option of some sort that can be defined in hooks.
<nigelb> exactly!
<kermiac> does anyone know when http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/five-a-day/ rolls over to the next day? or where I would find out?
<micahg> kermiac: midnight UTC
<kermiac> ty micahg :)
<vish> \o/ i overtook 	echidnaman ;p
<kermiac> woot! :)
<vish> damn if i hadnt changed my lp name it would have been a lot higher ... but heh i'm listed there twice ;)
 * micahg gave up on 5-a-day for the moment...
 * vish glad ^  .. more happy with micahg's amazing work on tb3 :)
<vish> micahg: when will tb3 replace tb2 in lucid?
<micahg> vish: still hasn't been accepted?
<vish> nope :(
<micahg> vish: as soon as someone gets it out of NEW I guess
<vish> .. ah will have to wait for NEW
<kermiac> hmmm hggdh the user "Bongcaivang" is back?? https://edge.launchpad.net/~tutinhkhuc05 has the same email address, but it is very suspicious as a LP question has been filed against that user account by the person I've been cleaning up after all day
<kermiac> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/101795 was filed by "Fail2Ban"
 * kermiac shakes his head
<duanedesign> kermiac: i noticed that too
<duanedesign> do you think it is the same person
<duanedesign> and this is some pathetic attempt to look legitemate
<kermiac> duanedesign: I'm not sure. It is definately the same email address, but the person who filed the new complaint is "Fail2Ban". I have been cleaning up bug reports they changed all day, so I am not sure
<duanedesign> tutinhkhuc05 created his profile and clearly put the name Bongcaivang in the new profile
<duanedesign> but then there was no activity with tutinhkhuc05, it all been with Fail2ban
<kermiac> yes, if it was the spammer "Bongcaivang" back again, I don't think they would use the same email address
<duanedesign> i figured they were all three the same person? Because it seems odd that Fail2Ban woul have posted that LP Answer
<kermiac> yes, I tend to agree with you
<duanedesign> frustrating nontheless
 * vish wonders what drives/motivates such people :/
<duanedesign> i know rye was working on something to make correcting these  things easier to fix
<duanedesign> i think you guys talked about it earlier kermiac
<kermiac> yes, we were discussing it earlier
<wgrant> micahg: Thanks for the quick bookmark fix.
<micahg> wgrant: np
<micahg> wgrant: if only all fixes were that easy ;)
<wgrant> I've been meaning to file that bug for a couple of years, but decided to do it now so the redirect wasn't locked in for another three years...
<micahg> wgrant: that's probably something we could've pushed with an update
<micahg> but now, we'll get it pushed to Hardy/Jaunty/Karmic when they're backported
<wgrant> micahg: 3.6 will be pushed to all those?
<micahg> wgrant: yes, not sure on exact timetable though
<wgrant> Aha.
<micahg> 3.0 is EOL, so we need to do something
<wgrant> Indeed.
<wgrant> I am glad there is a solution now.
<micahg> wgrant: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-new-firefox-support-model
<wgrant> I knew about that, but not that it was to be retroactive.
<micahg> wgrant: yeah, we're also backporting xul192
<vish> om26er: Bug #460286 is not triaged...  hasnt been sent upstream
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 460286 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Empathy notifications not shown (affects: 2)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460286
<vish> om26er: or is it an ubuntu specific change?  if so you need to mention it
<om26er> vish, let me ask that at #empathy
<vish> hmm.. :(
<persia> At least so mentioning it is a great help to the developers, as it helps know who is best to look at it, etc.
<om26er> no response there but I think they wont enable it by default that's why sent it to the papercutters to see what they think.
 * om26er opens upstream report
<om26er> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=610589
<ubot4> Gnome bug 610589 in Notifications "enable notifications when chat is not focused" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<vish> om26er: also mentioning the lp bug# upstream would be good
<om26er> ah.. forgot this time
<vish> om26er: usually how everyone does it is , we start the upstream bug with "Bug first reported in lp: Bug#"
 * om26er too does that
<om26er> always
<nigelb> just add a comment with that
<nigelb> I guess I forget to write the Lp almost every time ;)
<vish> ..  once you do it several times it becomes involuntary :)
<nigelb> true.  wish there was a script for that
<om26er> in the begining I used to start the bug report with 'originally reported at:" then the description that was silly ;)
<nigelb> I just add a last line.  This bug was originally reported on Ubuntu's bug tracker, launchpad, at ---
<om26er> I marked a bug report invalid due to the non responsive reporter and now he replied its fixed for him in lucid (was a crash report) leave it invalid?
<nigelb> change to fix released
<nigelb> (I think, your take vish ?)
<vish> you can change it to fix released..
<micahg> vish: om26er: not so sure
<micahg> depends if the problem is clearly identified or not
<nigelb> micahg: we have to locate the exact changelog entry for it then?
<micahg> nigelb: idk exact, was teh crash confirmed by anyone?
<vish> micahg: i'v mentioned this earlier ;)  but the desktop team mentioned that if an update fixes it it is safe to mark it as fix released
<nigelb> thats what even I was told
<vish> from the bug status wiki it says invalid though
<micahg> well, if it's a desktop team package, then do what they say, otherwise, I'd say follow the wiki
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/458367
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 458367 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy crashed with SIGSEGV in FcFontSetSort() when some utf characters are sent (affects: 3)" [Medium,Invalid]
<persia> It's best practice to hunt up the changelog entry, so you can note precisely which version fixed it (helps with regression tracking later), but Fix Released should be correct for a repeatable bug that can no longer be repeated.
<persia> This is true for both Desktop and non-Desktop bugs :)
<vish> ;)
<micahg> persia: well, you have no idea if it was that package unless you know what caused it
<vish> om26er: the earlier empathy bug was started for notify-osd... add the empathy details in the bug description
<micahg> for example, a gtk bug might cause a firefox crash, so if the gtk bug is fixed in teh next release, the crash probably won't happen, but fix released is inappropriate for firefox since it was a gtk crash
<vish> micahg: exactly the point i made.. or tried to make    :)
<persia> micahg: Indeed, although I've had cases where I understood enough about the bug to know it was package X, and was able to repeat, and it went away and this wasn't mentioned in the changelog (and sometimes couldn't be found by source inspection of the diff).
<persia> The reason being that there's lots of interaction between packages, especially related to libraries, and sometimes just rebuilding a package makes it magically work, but if several uploads have happened, we can't necessarily know which one has the magic side effects.
<vish> micahg: i marked a few bugs as invalid.. but seb came behind me and marked the as fix released..
<micahg> persia: right, I'm thinking that maybe we need another status called no longer applies or something...
<persia> (even though the bug was in the application, it may have been exposed by an older library version, and a newer version may not expose it, or the package build system may have changed in a way that no longer causes that issie, etc.)
<persia> No, I like "Fix Released" when we know it got fixed.
<micahg> vish: like I said, when in the desktop team's packages follow their rules
<vish> righto..
<micahg> persia: that's the real question, was it fixed
<micahg> or did it just go away
<persia> Is there a difference?
<micahg> persia: their is for backporting fixes
 * vish still thinks if there is no documented fix.. it should be invalid
<persia> micahg: Well, sure, but that's harder.
<nigelb> what about the many 100s who come to a bug from google and just add comments finding similar problems
<nigelb> if u mark as fix released, they know it was fixed in a particular update
<nigelb> (my 2 bits)
<persia> nigelb: In the case where one knows which upload fixed it, I think we all agree "Fix Released" is the correct status.  We're discussing the case where we had a nice, repeatable bug and it mysteriously went away.
<persia> (because of library changes, or toolchain changes, or similar)
<vish> \o/  new status... "  mysterious fix"  ;p
<nigelb> it is a bit difficult to understand which is which, but when its clear its not something to do with the actual app (like micahg said) I agree Invalid is better.
<persia> OK, so here's an example of why I disagree (although it's old).
<persia> wxwindows2.4 had a bug that rendered utf8 as garbage.  wxwidgets2.6 didn't.
<persia> Lots of applications could be compiled against either, and decided which to compile against based on the output of a command that set compilation flags.
<persia> So, at one point, the command was changed.  Packages that built after that suddenly worked.
<persia> Packages built before that didn't.
<persia> For the packages that got uploaded for some other reason, nobody did anything special to fix the bug.
<persia> For the packages that still had the bug when there were only a few left, someone specifically fixed it for the leftovers.
<nigelb> which futher tilts the discussion towards ambiguity.  I guess we have to make a call on each bug based on situation
<micahg> persia: well, you're saying through process of elimination, the one and only change was the version of this pacakge
<persia> But I still think the bug was "Fix Released" for the ones where the fix was accidental.
<persia> micahg: Right, but as triagers we can't always know which of the last 10 uploads of a package happened to be the threshold change.
<micahg> oh, you're saying people marked packages built against it fix released?
<persia> We can know that it was broken in version X and fixed in version Y (and I usually leave that in a comment when I can't identify a specific version in which it was fixed)
<persia> micahg: Right, because the bug was fixed, even though the rebuild happened for another reason.
<persia> And I think people were *correct* to mark it that way, even though the fix was accidental.
<micahg> persia: right, but that's definitely a case where the bug isn't in that package
<micahg> they should have all been marked as fix released in wxwidgets2.6
<vish> but we cant really track this^ :(
<micahg> and invalid in the original package
<persia> No, because when the change happened in wxwidgets2.6, there were still about 40 packages that had the problem.
<persia> And the bug in wxwidgets *was* marked fixed.
<micahg> persia: hmm....
<persia> And when the list got down to about 10, the last ones were pushed just before release, fixing the bug.
<persia> This happens all the time, and the developers have the "NBS" list they use to track some of the transitions.
<micahg> persia: yeah, I guess you're right here
<micahg> I'm doing something similar for xul192...
<persia> But usually a goodly chunk of any of the transitions happens by accident, just through uploads of other bugfixes.
<persia> But in these cases, I say we should put "Fix Released" and indicate a version we know had the issue and a version we know didn't.  If someone wants to backport, they can look into it in more granularity, testing different things.
<persia> On the other hand, if we can't reliably replicate a bug, and it magically goes away, I agree "Invalid" is better.
<vish> persia: but "fix released" seems that something specific was done to fix the bug.. we could rather use a better status, [resolved ???]
<nigelb> vish: +1 to that suggestion
<micahg> persia: yeah, that does make sense...
<nigelb> but that would add a whole lof ambuigity
<persia> vish: That's perhaps more technically correct, but in that case I'd argue that "Fix Released" could only be set by changelog parsing, and everything else was "Resolved".
<vish> +1 ^
<micahg> +1
<vish> persia: that would be _the_ best way to track fixes..
<persia> And we can distinguish those two cases anyway, by checking the identity of the user that set "Fix Released", so it adds no semantic value to have a separate status.
<micahg> well, changelog or bug admin...
<persia> Um, no.  Just changelog.
<persia> Otherwise we can't know that it was fixed by a specific upload intentionally.
<micahg> persia: if someone forgets to close the bug in the changelog, the admin should be able to paste the changelog with the fixes
<persia> Who is "the admin"?
<persia> Why do we trust them?
<micahg> persia: bug admin (-control
<persia> How can we backtrack that to a changelog entry to verify?
<vish> micahg: if they forget then they can use the "resolved" and mention the change.. it makes sure people have a good changelog too :)
<micahg> vish: I suppose
<micahg> for example, I forgot to close the changelog entry for the TB3 upgrad
<micahg> e
<persia> I think it's a pointless distinction, because the bug is, after all, fixed, and we can already distinguish changelog-upload-fixes-the-bug from other bugfix closures.
<persia> Sure.  That happens a lot.  Lots of bugs get noticed and marked fixed laster.
<persia> Lots of bugs get fixed upstream or in Debian, and we know them to be fixed.
<persia> There are more cases.
<micahg> yeah, that's true persia, but if it was a different status, we could search for it at least
<persia> Personally, I trust bug control enough to not see any meaningful difference between "Fix Released" and "Resolved" for that group.
<vish> persia: the distinction is more to track the fixes.  now , we cant say which has been fixed or mysterioulsy reloved..
<vish> resolved*
<persia> vish: Yes you can, just run a script that checks who set "Fix Released".
<vish> persia: but that is a workaround ;)
<persia> Why?
<persia> Remember, LP needs to have statuses that make sense for *every* project in launchpad.
<persia> And each one is going to have different policies.
<vish> hmm.. yeah
<persia> For instance, "Fix Committed" and "Fix Released" mean very different things for most projects in LP than they mean for Ubuntu.
<persia> So, rather than a workaround, consider it a way of using more features of launchpad to get a more detailed view.
<persia> For instance, it might be something to add to bughugger
<persia> Or to the greasemonkey scripts that some of us use.
<vish> that would be good
<persia> Because those are project-specific.
<nigelb> even a top line formated as *Resolved* would be good enough
<nigelb> if it can be tracked
<micahg> well, I started abusing upstream milestones to know when to close bugs that are committed upstream (mozilla)
<persia> micahg: I'm sure you're not alone amoung maintainers of active well-integrated upstreams.
<micahg> k, I'm off, night
<micahg> or morning, or whatever....
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> later micahg :)
<micahg> or afternoon for nigelb ;)
<nigelb> more or less evening ... 4 pm
<micahg> nigelb: you're UTC +6?
<nigelb> IST, GMT+5:30
<micahg> heh, ok, almost 12 hrs difference from me :)
<nigelb> so you're just hitting the bed?
<micahg> yeah
 * nigelb bows
<micahg> nah, just sat nights...
<nigelb> a funny bug, bug 15378
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 15378 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox does not allow dragging from nautilus (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/15378
<nigelb> the OP *wants seb* to fix the issue :P
<persia> The reporter would likely benefit from a gentle rebuke that other posters are just trying to help with workarounds, whilst the bug is confirmed and pushed upstream.
<persia> Upstream will probably wontfix it, but we ought follow process.
<persia> (or maybe it's a duplicate, or some such)
<persia> Otherwise people are mad at seb, for the wrong reasons.
<nigelb> will do
<nigelb> upstream is mostly meh about such bugs ;)
<nigelb> there was this old bug about auto-deletion from playing queue
<nigelb> there was a huge bug upstream and downstream, upstream even got a patch, but they said its supposed to be that way ;)
<Damascene> is there any bug about empathy not saving accounts
<nigelb> Damascene: meaning every time you log out, all your informating is getting blanked?
<Damascene> nigelb, yes
<nigelb> Damascene: checking
<Damascene> O
<Damascene> sorry, I'm on Lucid
<Damascene> there is strange picture with scissors
<nigelb> I dont find any dups for that
<Damascene> some one else have this in #ubuntu+1
<nigelb> if so, confirm that there are no dups and go ahead
<_Narc_> Hello all. Can someone tell me if Bug #524808 should be affected to linux, pm-utils or something related ? I think linux cause of the oops, but I'm not sure. I'm still learning. Thanks.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524808 in ubuntu "suspended comp need power button to wake up (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524808
<Damascene> empathy problem have gone after udpate
<Damascene> *update
<nigelb> hggdh: hey, sorry about last night
<nigelb> I lost power and then sorta.. um.. slept off..
<hp_> any one here working in montreal office of canonical??
<bcurtiswx> om26er: why is bug #525189 invalid?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525189 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Empathy notification without icon (affects: 1)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525189
<bcurtiswx> ugh hes not here..
<bcurtiswx> invalidating with no explanation!! AHHH
<persia> revalidate :)
<persia> Or investigate
 * bcurtiswx is already ahead of ya :D thx tho
<nigelb> I was about to tell you he's not here
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: is that even a bug? (just a doubt)
<nigelb> because emapthy shows the icon of whatever is the person's display image
<bcurtiswx> nigelb: thats what i was going to talk to him about
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: you seem to be ahead of me then :)
<nigelb> but probably what he means is displaying an icon when there is no image
<persia> bcurtiswx is clearly in the lead by a far margin, and may well be about to lap the rest of us.
<nigelb> lol, yeah
<bcurtiswx> persia: don't count on that happening
<bcurtiswx> persia: i tend to blow a tire about a half a lap before the end
<persia> Well, it's the nature of things.  This is an endurance run, so I think there's no fear when anyone draws ahead for a bit.
<bcurtiswx> im a fat man, i hate endurance races :P
<persia> Then it's good you're in the lead today :)
<bcurtiswx> if I'm not here when om26er appears.  Please make sure he knows to comment on all changes he makes in his bug reports.
<bcurtiswx> well time to go make a pot roast.. garlic, celery, carrots, potatoes mmmmmm
<bcurtiswx> slow cooker :D
<persia> Try a bit of hard squash in that, if you have it.  Surprisingly complementary.
<bcurtiswx> persia: not this time, but i will grab one next time :D
<nigelb> can someone help me understand this debug 486041
<BUGabundo> bug 486041
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486041 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "When ejecting a CD during playback rhythmbox shows "Could not pause playback" message (affects: 1)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486041
<DawnLight> yo, i'd like help debugging X memory usage. i've got a memory leak. how do i reckognize what's causing it? it appears Xorg is using 69.5MB of my RAM but sometimes it uses much more. is there way to find out?
<Laibsch> Is there a way to hide bugs in the list of "my bugs" in Launchpad if they are not affecting Ubuntu anymore?  I have a ton of bugs by now that are still left open for Debian for example.  Many of them just because apparently LP has an issue syncing the status with the Debian BTS.
<Laibsch> It's gotten to be a pain to use the "my bugs" list as a todo list
<BUGabundo> 70M aint that bad
<DawnLight> BUGabundo: it grows, i've seen it
<BUGabundo>   956 root      20   0  140m  50m  27m S   22  1.3  15:24.16 Xorg
<BUGabundo>   956      0      0       1772K 141.0M 51528K     0K     0K   1% Xorg
<nigelb> DawnLight: you could try a valgrind (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valgrind)
<BUGabundo> DawnLight: valgrind is your firend
<BUGabundo> and try #ubuntu-x on week days
<nigelb> wb persia :)
<DawnLight> thanks
<persia> nigelb: Thanks, although I'm kinda laggy.  My network blew up, but seems to be working again.
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> persia: have you got some time?
<persia> nigelb: In a bit: I'm still trying to recover some of the less important bits.
<nigelb> I'm looking for someone to walk me through understanding --debug output of rhythmbox
<nigelb> see the ^^ bug
<Laibsch> what is the difference between the ubuntu-10.04 and the ubuntu-lucid milestone in Launchpad?
<micahg> Laibsch: I don't see an ubuntu-lucid milestone
<Laibsch> micahg: indeed
<Laibsch> But there are ubuntu-10.04-beta-1 and ubuntu-lucid-alpha-1.  I guess that inconsistent naming got me a bit confused
<Laibsch> is there a deeper meaning for using the numbers in one case and the release name in the other?
<micahg> Laibsch: probably better to ask in -devel than here
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> I guess I shouldn't expect too much activity
<micahg> Laibsch: today, probably now
<micahg> *not
<vish> yay , supermicahg  is up... :D
 * vish wonders if micahg is an insomniac ;)
<micahg> vish: sometimes :(
<vish> micahg: hehe , good for us and ubuntu ;p
<om26er> how can I debug empathy through gdb
<om26er> actually telepathy-gabble
 * nigelb wonders if micahg is an AI bot :p
<om26er> I got this from upstream "Could you run gabble in gdb and get a trace when it crashes please?"
<vish> om26er:  <bcurtiswx> if I'm not here when om26er appears.  Please make sure he knows to comment on all changes he makes in his bug reports.
<om26er> vish, read it on the bug report
<vish> om26er: btw, the bug is a low priority bug. since its a cosmetic issue
 * om26er rather provide the crash report upstream
<om26er> vish, ah, I actually marked it low. things are really going bad today
<vish> om26er: np.. :)  ..if you are here it is easier to correct your changes than mention on lp ;)
<vish> om26er: also the upstream task need not be invalidated.. [if changed from papercuts]
<om26er> vish, I really though that was an issue at our end(not upstream) cuz I was just chatting with someone and his avatar was visible. but this only happens for people with no avatar
<vish> om26er: probably similar to the accounts menu bug.. [where the order is jagged since some protocols dont have icons]..
<vish> emapthy doesnt have a default icon for those instances
 * om26er have to send a debug log upstream and dont have any contact online to reporoduce :(
<Laibsch> Can somebody who can read stack traces please have a look at bug 338217, particularly comment 13?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 338217 in scim-bridge (Ubuntu) "scim-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::Module::unload() (affects: 56) (dups: 74)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338217
<hggdh> Laibsch: the stacktraces match
<nigelb> hggdh: morning (or afternoon or whatever)
<hggdh> morning nigelb
<hggdh> well, actually, afternoon now (12:05)
<nigelb> sorry I left in between yday night
<hggdh> oh, np. The gist is we need to find an always-installed package that carries the sound files
<nigelb> hggdh: per_sia says we should use the speech-dispatcher for now and then think of adding a voice file
<nigelb> or a package with voice
<hggdh> or add one to rhythmbox (not really good)
<hggdh> nigelb: good enough
<nigelb> (i'm for adding a file to rhythmbox
<hggdh> (I am not ;-)
<hggdh> the smaller delta to upstream, the better
<nigelb> adding another dependency would take more space
<nigelb> well, anything in debian folder is okay me thinks
<hggdh> only if it is not installed by default on a desktop
<hggdh> well. *any* changes to upstream require manual work here
<hggdh> be in ./debian (when we get the packages from Debian) or elsewhere
<hggdh> unless Debian also buys into apport
<nigelb> which I doub
<hggdh> I do not, not that much, but apport requires a back-office to process the dumps
<hggdh> and Debian is not cut this way (but this could be adjusted)
<nigelb> but at least not yet
<hggdh> yes, probably.
<nigelb> adding the hook is a delta, so one more file wont hurt is what I think
<nigelb> but that needs to be discussed with seb
<hggdh> there are impacts everywhere: (1) if rhythmbox is in main, this means a bit more of space being used
<nigelb> yes, the space issue being major
<hggdh> (2) or additional dependencies -- which *may* (or may not) require more space in main
<hggdh> (3) etc
<hggdh> so this has to be carefully looked at and justified
<nigelb> now I'm wondering if I should hold off the whole exercise until after lucid or just put something up so that it works on at least gnome
<hggdh> but we will have to go this way, since this allows for more data to be collected for bugs -- and this helps everybody
<nigelb> hm, thats what is driving me
<nigelb> hggdh: there is another option
<hggdh> yes?
<nigelb> we could record speech and play it back
<nigelb> like how "System Testing" does it
<hggdh> this could be an *option*. But you cannot guarantee that someone *listening* to <whatever> has a microphone
<hggdh> I usually do not, for exaxmple
<nigelb> hm.
<Laibsch> hggdh: Thank you very much.  IOW, bug 338217 is a dupe of bug 199592?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 338217 in scim-bridge (Ubuntu) "scim-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::Module::unload() (affects: 56) (dups: 74)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338217
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 199592 in scim-bridge (Ubuntu Hardy) (and 1 other project) "scim-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::Module::unload() (affects: 7) (dups: 135)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199592
<hggdh> Laibsch: it does look like it is, yes
<Laibsch> great
<Laibsch> Thank you VERY much
<Laibsch> Now I need to find out how to efficiently merge the two
<hggdh> nigelb: another option is to generate a sound (fixed frequency)
<hggdh> Laibsch: this is what I am not sure will be easy...
<Laibsch> I think there is a tool
<nigelb> hggdh: practically possible to create a wav in python?
<hggdh> Laibsch: I do not know -- I think there might be a tool, but I am not sure
<hggdh> nigelb: well, yes, all you need is to generate -- say -- 10 seconds of 1500Hz
<hggdh> nigelb: all you need is to find the suitable python modules
<Laibsch> hggdh: lp-set-dup from ubuntu-dev-tools -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-dev-tools "sets the "duplicate of" bug of a bug and its dups. "
<nigelb> wouldn't it be too much for just a hook?
<hggdh> Laibsch: I read and learn. Thank YOU for this
<Laibsch> giving and receiving, the great thing about FOSS ;-)
<hggdh> indeed :-)
<Laibsch> It'll be the first time I will use this
<Laibsch> I remember doing this manually a few times
<hggdh> nigelb: collecting the correct data for a bug is a pretty important step
<Laibsch> not fun ;-)
 * hggdh remembers, some few years ago, moving 35 dups around
<nigelb> hggdh: milestone for lucid+1 then?
 * Laibsch is happy the lp-set-dupe is already available in karmic
<Laibsch> I remember it's a fairly recent addition to the tools
<hggdh> nigelb: it is your code, you know better how long it will take. We can also add it as a SRU later
<hggdh> Laibsch: probably, there is tinkering going on continuously there
<nigelb> hggdh: /me is coding for a production environment for the first time
<hggdh> nigelb: so consider it for +1 -- safer
<Laibsch> hggdh: I certainly hope so
<hggdh> and, when ready, I think we can justify a SRU
<nigelb> I'll change all references of question to the other file
<nigelb> and test it thoroughly now
<nigelb> if it works, I'll ask for a merge for lucid and then we'll work on getting a beep working
<hggdh> nigelb: I also use rhythmbox, so I can test it
<Laibsch> lp-set-dup works like a charm
<nigelb> hggdh: beautiful, lemme get to work getting the code standards complaint
<hggdh> Laibsch: cool. This actually raises up the need to publish our tools.
<Laibsch> yes
 * hggdh did not know about it, and *should* have
<Laibsch> that is the downside of having more and more tools, though.  It can become complicated to keep up with their introduction and actually knowing aboutthem.
<hggdh> indeed
<Laibsch> I can't imagine the pain
<Laibsch> reassignig 135 dupes would have caused
<hggdh> :-)
<nigelb> hggdh: http://pastebin.com/d449828b1
<nigelb> wise to cut the code 80 characters?
<nigelb> (that would look really complicated
<hggdh> nigelb: it is always wise to respect a theoretical limit of 80 characters to a line (old terminals)
 * nigelb groans
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> nigelb: another thing(ie): it would be a good idea *not* to use real tabs
<nigelb> I used 4 spaces
<nigelb> heck
<nigelb> I thought of doign that
<hggdh> :-D
<nigelb> donno why it got messed up
<hggdh> yes, remember that I told you about the 'how to write python code' yesterday?
<nigelb> yep
<nigelb> going through that document
<nigelb> first one was make all indents to 4 spaces, done now
<hggdh> there are more pearls. None of them are really required, but they help on making it easier to understand code written by others (the bane of programming)
<nigelb> what more do I need to correct?
<hggdh> try to limit lines to less than 80 characters
<nigelb> that would be nasty
<nigelb> the code would look really ugly :(
<hggdh> no, it would not
<hggdh> remember that (1) python allow for splitting lines (2) better to see the whole line than to see only part of it
<kklimonda> hggdh: is it worth trying to revert anjal to 0.1 in lucid? 0.3.1 won't build as it depends on evo/eds  2.29.x which are not going to be in lucid (I'm asking because you are the one who made a PPA with anjal in the past and you are somehow interested in Evolution :) )
<hggdh> kklimonda: for anjal... I think the only way to have it in Lucid is to keep it at 0.1 (or the last version dependant on evo 2.28)
<hggdh> we are keeping Evo in 2.28 on Lucid, too dangerous to go to 2.30 -- still under heavy development, and still *very* fragile
<hggdh> so... anjal cannot be 0.3.1
<kklimonda> hggdh: I know - but I wonder if it's worth keeping such an old release at all
<hggdh> perhaps we could provide it as a PPA only
<hggdh> I agree that providing 0.1 is a step backwards
<kklimonda> hggdh: and now due to some bizarre error anjal 0.3.1 has been uploaded to archive and is currently waiting for evo/eds 2.29 to build - so we'll have to back it out somehow.
<hggdh> the upload will have to be cancelled
<kklimonda> so maybe removing it completely from lucid would be a better choice than canceling upload and getting old version that the upstream won't support
<hggdh> probably the uploader did not notice the requirement (and the fact we are *not* going to it)
<hggdh> kklimonda: yes. anjal is universe, right?
<kklimonda> hggdh: no - it was a sync request for 0.1 but for some weird reason 0.3.1 got synced
<nigelb> hggdh: how do I correct the line length? using '/' ?
<kklimonda> probably because in the meantime it got uploaded to experimental debian repository
<kklimonda> hggdh: right
<nigelb> rather \
<hggdh> nigelb: this is one option, yes
<kklimonda> hggdh: so it would have no support at all - neither from us nor from upstream
<hggdh> kklimonda: yes. Let's involve MOTU here
<nigelb> thats causing a mess
<hggdh> kklimonda: to #ubuntu-motu
<kklimonda> already there :)
<hggdh> nigelb: the python document shows a series of ways to split code lines
<nigelb> checking
<hggdh> kklimonda: ah well
<nigelb> hggdh: I dont find anything in that document that is helping me :(
<nigelb> the only thing I found is \ and that is giving me issues right now :(
<hggdh> python can auto-join text strings between lines
<hggdh> or you can say 'blah blah' + 'blah' + 'blahblah', and split the lines at the '+' sign
<hggdh> etc
<hggdh> ;-)
 * hggdh is mean, forcing poor nigelb to read more and more and more >-)
<nigelb> well, look at this http://pastebin.com/d17d7c9f7
<nigelb> thtas the input I'm giving and the output I get
<hggdh> looks correctly wrong
<hggdh> or wrongly correct, I am not sure
<nigelb> great
<kklimonda> hggdh: I'm going to subscribe to anjal bugs and clean up those few reports we have right now - hopefully no one is going to ever use it in lucid :)
 * nigelb adds the line length issue to lucid+1
<hggdh> the \ means the line is continued on next line -- all spaces count
<nigelb> that would make it look ugly like I said earlier
<nigelb> so I *won't* do it
<hggdh> kklimonda: thank you. But I still stand to what I stated earlier -- better to have a PPA with 0.3.1 and newer
<hggdh> nigelb: I agree. Which means '\' is not the way to go
<nigelb> next?
<kklimonda> hggdh: agreed
<hggdh> joining strings -- either automagically by python, or via "blah" + "blah"
<nigelb> um, automagically?
<kklimonda> hggdh: but it may be a tough job - after all we aren't shipping evo 2.30 for a reason. I have no idea how many packages would have to be rebuilt for the new evo/eds support. I may check it later
<hggdh> kklimonda: the most important reason for *not* ship Evo 2.30 is stability
<hggdh> Evolution itself is still very unstable at 2.29, and upstream has officially decided they will go out of standard Gnome, and actively support Evo 2.28 for one more year
<hggdh> and *I* know it from being burned again, and again, and again, on evo 2.29
<kklimonda> hggdh: that's because they have rewritten quite a lot of code to get rid of old libraries. That's why I'm wondering if many packages would have to be updated.
<hggdh> last try I did was just yesterday -- Evo lasted about 2 hours before sigsegv-ing
<hggdh> oh, yes, I am not even considering ABI/API changes! Adding them in, it will not be fun at all
<Laibsch1> hggdh: what does that mean "go out of standard Gnome"?
<Laibsch1> pursue a WM-agnostic route?
<hggdh> Laibsch1: usually gnome will support current and -1 (say, 2.30 and 2.28, as of Lucid shipment)
<hggdh> which usually translates to one year for past version
<Laibsch1> BTW, lp-set-dup crashed about half-way through.  Maybe 135 dupes is too much for that script, too.  I'll restart the process and see how that goes.
<hggdh> heh
<Laibsch1> so, are they deviating on that policy only?
<Laibsch1> or generally moving away from Gnome?
<hggdh> Laibsch1: so, at this point in time, the *last* upstream release of evo 2.28 would have already been done
<hggdh> but, given the status of Evo 2.29 (and, consequently, Evo 2.30), Evo upstream has decided they will keep on actively maintaining 2.28
<hggdh> for one more year (at least)
<Laibsch1> I see
<Laibsch1> But 2.28 would still be officially supported currently
<Laibsch1> since AFAICT, it currently is -1
<hggdh> yes, but no more updated tarballs
<Laibsch1> OK
<hggdh> so if a fix was to be provided for an issue, it would be the distro's function to add the fix in to the last source
<Laibsch1> if it's just about how long they will support the current release, then this is not my concern (as a user).  I'll entrust that to the experts
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> of which I am *not* one
 * Laibsch1 can't save the world and rid it from evil all by himself ;-)
<hggdh> but the point, as kklimonda was stating, is that this has impacts everywhere
<hggdh> nigelb: python will merge strings that continue in many lines:
<nigelb> hggdh: I give up on correcting the lines issue this time :(
<hggdh> 'blah' \n 'blah' \n 'blah' \n will be converted in 'blahblahblah'
<nigelb> my patience is to thin and my fatigue is getting to me head
<hggdh> nigelb: no worries
<hggdh> I will get to the code, and give you expamples
<nigelb> hggdh: http://pastebin.com/d34a2a383
<nigelb> save this thing as source_rhythmbox.py in /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/ and run ubuntu-bug rhythmbox
<nigelb> and just confirm everything works for you.  its fine here
<hggdh> nigelb: will do
<hggdh> nigelb: BTW -- thank you for your work here
<nigelb> hggdh: still a long way to go on this one
<hggdh> may be, but the important point is you *are* on the way
<nigelb> I should probably adopt this as a personal project, making apport hooks for all commonly used gnome apps by lucid+1
<hggdh> if you do that, we will be forever in your debt :-)
<nigelb> I think its possible.. lemme talk to pitti on monday
<nigelb> if someone can set a wiki of which package and what info is required from each, I can get to it
<hggdh> oh, please do not get me wrong. It *is* possible. It *is* the way we should go. It just happens to *also* be a LOT of work.
<nigelb> we could milestone the beast
<nigelb> into like 2 release cycles
<hggdh> and, as we learn more about hooks (and usage) we will also have to adjust the already written hooks
<hggdh> but this *is* the way to go
<hggdh> yes
<nigelb> aiming for next LTS would be the most viable option
<hggdh> milestoning it, and having people actively working on it would help
<nigelb> the thing is for each app, I need to know what info is required
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> and this is a problem, since we cannot be experts on everything
<nigelb> exactly
<hggdh> but collecting something and then adding/adjusting is also goo
<hggdh> *good
<nigelb> yes
<nigelb> I'll probably start off small with apps I know
<nigelb> and grow bigger
<hggdh> and bigge
<hggdh> and BIGGER
<kklimonda> nigelb: is test.wav going to be always available? :)
<hggdh> and suddenly... it is a MONSTER
<bdrung> to have access to the private ubuntu bug, the membership in ubuntu-bugcontrol is required, right?
<hggdh> kklimonda: this is one thing we were discussing earlier
<nigelb> bdrung: or you should be subscribed
<nigelb> kklimonda: the test file I'm using now will be avaiable in ubuntu and xubuntu
<nigelb> but we are thinking of generating it live
<hggdh> bdrung: yes, for some of them (as long as we are subscribed either direct or inderctly)
<hggdh> bdrung: you have a specific issue in view?
<kklimonda> nigelb: ach - so it's a sort of placeholder? I see :)
<nigelb> kklimonda: yep.  it will work for ubuntu lucid
<nigelb> the rest needs to be worked wth guys from main
<bdrung> there is a upstream dev cleaning our buglist. it would be nice, if he has access to the private ones, too.
<kklimonda> bdrung: he can ask for -bugcontrol membership
<kklimonda> bdrung: the requirements for upstream developers and bug triagers are not as strict as for ubuntu volunteers :)
<kklimonda> I
<hggdh> bdrung: if he could email bug-control asking for it, and you vouch for her/him, yes, I do not see any issues
<hggdh> or  you could short-circuit it somehow ;-)
<bdrung> hggdh: and how?
<nigelb> subsrcribe him to all bugs in that upstream?
<bdrung> k
<Laibsch> micahg: Can you please try "lp-set-dup 338217 199592" pastebin the output in case that errors out?
<micahg> bdrung: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<Laibsch> It seems to permanently choke on the last couple of bugs
<micahg> Laibsch: what is lp-set-dup?
<Laibsch> oops
<Laibsch> Sorry, I meant to talk to hggdh
<Laibsch> hggdh: ^^^
<micahg> Laibsch: that has a lot of bugs...maybe the function should move 10 at a time
<bdrung> micahg: thx
<Laibsch> micahg: you mean the script is buggy?
<Laibsch> I managed to move over about 125 of 135 dupes
<Laibsch> but now I'm stuck
<micahg> Laibsch: not necessarily buggy, but could support LP better...maybe 10 to 20 and then wait 5 secs and move more
<Laibsch> and I wonder if it's due to something cached on my end
<Laibsch> I waited about 30 minutes
<micahg> Laibsch: I'm saying between transactions
<Laibsch> the problem is the script now recognizes there are about 15 dupes left, but does not move them over: http://paste.debian.net/60825/
<micahg> it probably tries to move too many at once
<Laibsch> doesn't seem to have the problem
<Laibsch> 125 dupes in a single stroke
<Laibsch> no issue
<Laibsch> the remaining 15: no go
<Laibsch> maybe it's because they are marked private?
<micahg> the problem is in loading the larger one I thinik
<Laibsch> larger one = 199592?
<micahg> Laibsch: both are public
<micahg> Laibsch: no, 338217
<Laibsch> 198998 is not
<Laibsch> and I was wondering if that isn't the issue here
<Laibsch> maybe it can't redupe private bugs?
<micahg> Laibsch: if you don't have permissions, that could be a problem
<Laibsch> I can see them fine
<Laibsch> and I can redupe them manually
<Laibsch> micahg: Can you help me out and try to run "lp-set-dup 338217 199592"
 * micahg didn't know that exists...
<Laibsch> nifty little tool!
<Laibsch> you don't have to have to redupe 135 dupes to another ticket ;-)
<Laibsch> at least not manually
<micahg> Laibsch: wfm
<Laibsch> interesting
<Laibsch> I'm afraid maybe there is some cruft from the initial crash
<Laibsch> which may well have been due to the long list of bugs
<micahg> did the dups and then died
<micahg> Laibsch: done
<Laibsch> 199592 is still not a dupe of the other one, though
<Laibsch> now it is
<micahg> Laibsch: it is now
<Laibsch> great
<Laibsch> thanks
<Laibsch> at least the work is done
<Laibsch> Let's see if it ever crops up again
<micahg> Laibsch: thanks for letting me know about the tool :)
<Laibsch> gern geschehen
<Laibsch> 338217 must have one of the most impressive dupe list now ;-)
<Laibsch> it's longer than the comments on that bug
<nigelb> bug 338217
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 338217 in scim-bridge (Ubuntu) "scim-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::Module::unload() (affects: 63) (dups: 210)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338217
<hggdh> bdrung: send an email to -control presenting the upstream dev
<hggdh> or to one of the -control admins
<nigelb> it is impressive
<micahg> hggdh: wouldn't it be better for the upstream dev to send the e-mail?
<Laibsch> an install script is not supposed to touch anything under /home/, right?
<micahg> Laibsch: depends
<Laibsch> I was wondering if something a bit more sophisticated, but in essence "for dir in `find /home -name .scim -type d`;do mv $dir $dir.bkp;done" should be called in postinst to deal with this?
<Laibsch> (I know that script as above has certain issues, it's for illustration only)
<Laibsch> There does not appear to be any other way known to deal with this legacy problem
<Laibsch> It's a problem that bites users of older scim version, but not an issue in the current package per se
<hggdh> micahg: yes, it would.
<chrisccoulson> vish - i think it might be a coincedence that screensaver inhibiting works for you in VLC (or something else has broken recently) ;)
<chrisccoulson> there is still a Xorg bug which stops it working
<vish> chrisccoulson: yeah , not sure how but it works.. maybe the Xorg fix or something.. but it is really weird :s
<chrisccoulson> vish - the Xorg fix isn't in Ubuntu just yet
<chrisccoulson> well, not AFAIK anyway
<vish> chrisccoulson: i'm using xorg-edgers ppa
<chrisccoulson> vish - oh, it's most likely in that one
<vish> maybe..
<chrisccoulson> the patch was committed upstream a few days ago, so I think it will be in xorg-edgers
<chrisccoulson> i'll look at including that in Ubuntu this week
<vish> neat..
<Laibsch> If there is somebody who can look at more stack traces to see if they are similar, I'd appreciate it.  (bug 274469 - bug 243344 - bug 448091) and (bug 338217 - bug 520947 - bug 474348)
<nigelb> hggdh: tested hook?
<ubot4> Laibsch: Bug 274469 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/274469 is private
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 243344 in scim-bridge (Fedora) (and 2 other projects) "scim-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::IMEngineInstanceBase::get_frontend_data() (affects: 342) (dups: 140)" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243344
<hggdh> nigelb: not yet, got busy elsewhere
<ubot4> Laibsch: Bug 448091 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/448091 is private
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 338217 in scim-bridge (Ubuntu) "scim-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::Module::unload() - fixed by "rm -Rf ~/.scim/" (affects: 63) (dups: 210)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338217
<hggdh> but I will
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520947 in scim-bridge (Ubuntu) "scim-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::Module::unload() (affects: 1)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520947
<nigelb> hggdh: i will hold of packaging until you confirm
<hggdh> nigelb: I run it, but I see no gconfdata
<nigelb> hggdh: um, which option did you select?
<hggdh> the second one
<nigelb> the audio?
<nigelb> hggdh: no sound being heard one?
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> oh, I see now
<nigelb> it only generates gconf one first option ;)
<hggdh> yes
<nigelb> s/one/on
<nigelb> the sound works perfectly?
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> my gconf data still shows my home dir
<nigelb> you wrote the script to mask it :p
<hggdh> dammit
<hggdh> will look at it
<hggdh> now
<nigelb> hggdh: brb.
<nigelb> back
<kklimonda> good lord, evolution just decided to duplicate all my mails in imap..
<jpds> Nice.
<kklimonda> I really try to use it but it doesn't make it easy for me :/
 * hggdh feels the pain...
<nigelb> hggdh: any luck getting it removed?
<hggdh> nigelb: no, not yet. Adding some debug statement
<thekorn> use your backup?
<nigelb> hm :)
<nigelb> hggdh: can we move to some place we can see the changes the other makes?
<radoe> Has someone some reference regarding the policy with packages in main requiering dependencies from universe?
<jpds> radoe: That's impossible.
<kklimonda> radoe: their dependencies have to be moved to main
<radoe> May someone than have a look at bug 525395?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525395 in backuppc (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Missing dependency to libtime-modules-perl (affects: 2)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525395
<hggdh> radoe: a Main Inclusion Report has to be submitted against the missing dependency in main
<hggdh> er, request
<hggdh> radoe: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<persia> nigelb: Sorry, lost getting back to you from my immediate queue.  Let me know if you still want to walk through a bug.
<bcurtiswx> whats that thing i can do to search for a LP persons bug changes... i want to check someone
<persia> bcurtiswx: There's no feature for that.  You can check someone's comments from their LP page.
<bcurtiswx> it was like a search engine thing.. thx tho persia
<malev> I need help. Whe you go to: System, preferences, what's the name of the programa that you use to change the theme of gnome? in spanish is "Apariencia" and in english,
<malev> it should be apearence, but i need to be sure :D
<bcurtiswx> malev: this is a channel for bugs.  Please type /join #ubuntu for general ubuntu questions
<malev> bcurtiswx, I know! ... it's for a bug reply. don't worry
<persia> bcurtiswx: Actually, you might be able to review the ML archives for all bugmail.
<persia> malev: An easy way to get that is to grab the source, and grep for the translation in the .po files.
<malev> persia, thanks!
<bcurtiswx> hmm, i guess i struggled with the wording of your sentence there malev
<hggdh> malev: Preferences/Appearance
<malev> thanks hggdh!!
<Laibsch> If there is somebody who can look at more stack traces to see if they are similar, I'd appreciate it.  (bug 274469 - bug 243344 - bug 448091) and (bug 338217 - bug 520947 - bug 474348)
<ubot4> Laibsch: Bug 274469 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/274469 is private
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 243344 in scim-bridge (Fedora) (and 2 other projects) "scim-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::IMEngineInstanceBase::get_frontend_data() (affects: 342) (dups: 140)" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243344
<ubot4> Laibsch: Bug 448091 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/448091 is private
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 338217 in scim-bridge (Ubuntu) "scim-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::Module::unload() - fixed by "rm -Rf ~/.scim/" (affects: 63) (dups: 210)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338217
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520947 in scim-bridge (Ubuntu) "scim-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::Module::unload() (affects: 1)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520947
<hggdh> Laibsch: the first three have a different top-of-stack line, but the rest is the same
<hggdh> so thaey *may* be related
 * persia checks
<Laibsch> hggdh: thanks for taking a look once more
<Laibsch> How can one be sure they are the same?
<hggdh> Laibsch: persia is also checking
<Laibsch> great
<Laibsch> and are you saying that in fact it's not two groups of bugs (as I was trying to indicate by the (...)), but that in fact it may be one bug for all six tickets?
<persia> Laibsch: One needs to make sure the same bug is expressed in the same function with essentially the same call parameters.
<persia> 243344 and 274469 differ by the value of a pointer assignment, and are therefore the same.
<hggdh> and, since the first three barfed on different functions, one cannot be sure except by following the code and stack
<hggdh> there you go
<persia> 448091 is a different bug from these two.
<persia> Note that this doesn't mean the same patch can't be made to address both (in focus_out), but they need to be separately investigated to know that for sure.
<hggdh> 338217 and 520947 have the same signature in frames -- look similar to the ones we looked at earlier, and a probably related
<Laibsch> great
<Laibsch> thanks
<hggdh> might be a good idea to prepare a pattern for apport
<Laibsch> IOW, we have (243344, 274469, 338217, 520947) and 448091 which is as of now, separate
<hggdh> no
<persia> No.
<Laibsch> are you still investigating 474348?
<hggdh> 338217 and 520947 are related, but different from the others
<Laibsch> (243344, 274469) (338217, 520947) and 448091 which is as of now, separate?
<hggdh> yes
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> thanks
<Laibsch> what about 474348?
<Laibsch> still looking?
<persia> The sets are (243344, 274469), (448091), (338217,520947), (474248)
<Laibsch> I see
<hggdh> what was the ones we looked at earlier that were duplicates with a long line?
<Laibsch> thanks
<hggdh> (long line of dups, I mean)
<persia> 474348 *might* be related to 338217/520947 but we can't tell from available data: we need a clean retrace.
 * hggdh missed this one
<Laibsch> hggdh: bug 338217
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 338217 in scim-bridge (Ubuntu) "scim-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::Module::unload() - fixed by "rm -Rf ~/.scim/" (affects: 63) (dups: 210)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338217
<Laibsch> that's the one you were looking for, right?
<hggdh> yes ;-)
 * persia would probably mark 474348 as "Invalid", suggest removing the scim configuration, apologise that we weren't able to get a useful debug trace, and request the submitter to submit another bug if they can reproduce it.
<Laibsch> persia: how does one get a clean retrace?
<Laibsch> persia: I'll do just that
<persia> Laibsch: For an old bug it's usually impossible.  For a fresh crash, just make sure the versions match the version of the ddebs, etc.
<Laibsch> I see
<Laibsch> OK, got some bug marking to do now ;-)
<Anzenketh> Hi new to triage bugs part of the triage process is the duplicate the issue in the appropriate version correct?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-14
<penguin42> heck, lp is just littered with package failed to install/upgrade errors
<micahg> penguin42: indeed, the worst part is they're all different causes
 * yofel 's favourite is "failed to	install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package xy is already	installed and configured"
 * penguin42 is getting fairly good at guess-the-language to tell google translate
<micahg> penguin42: google translate should be able to guess most
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> one way to learn Dutch I guess
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> "Learn Dutch through error messages!"
<penguin42> I guess it's unlikely to get me far in conversations
<greg-g> penguin42: if it did, you might be having very odd conversations.
<Rcart> Hello. Looks like this bug report needs some translation that is what I have just indicated. So, my question is what state should I assign it?
<Rcart> sorry: bug 710627
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 710627 in totem (Ubuntu) "dossier personnel,s'ouvre parfois avec lecteur vidéo et provoque 1 buc (affects: 1) (heat: 495)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710627
<Rcart> Shoud it be Invalid, right?
<charlie-tca> Rcart: bugs are not invalid just because they are not in english
<charlie-tca> It can go incomplete awaiting translation
<charlie-tca> It can also be converted to a question for the translation team to translate it
<charlie-tca> Rcart: thanks for helping with bugs, it really is appreciated
<Rcart> charlie-tca: Okay, I'll mark it as Incomplete.
<Rcart> charlie-tca: Thank you for helping (:
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Rcart> charlie-tca: BTW, do you know if the BugSquad Mentor Program is still working?
<charlie-tca> Not working as well as we would like it to
<charlie-tca> but it is still an active program, yes
<charlie-tca> We just don't have enough mentors to get everyone in quickly
<Rcart> I see, I sent my request a week+ ago, but seems I'll have to wait a little more, and with luck get a mentor (:
<charlie-tca> Yeah, but you can keep on triaging bugs even without a mentor, you are doing a fine job, and will learn that way too.
<Rcart> Sure. besides the How-To triage is pretty good, and the other Wiki entries too.
 * Rcart is gonna sleep.
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~j-truyts
<seb128> seems those bugs from this guy are duplicates if someone feels like cleaning the list
<jibel> seb128, marking as dup of 718337 which is probably the root cause and a known issue lucid anyway.
<seb128> jibel, thanks
<jibel> done
<seb128> jibel, isn't apt or apport supposed to be smart and limit the bugs users report with such upgrade issues?
<jibel> seb128, now it is, but not at the time of lucid.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> bdmurray, do you know if http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/index.html is broken? it seems it didn't update for some hours
<bdmurray> seb128: that's a dholbach report
<seb128> bdmurray, seems launchpad is having issues
<seb128> bdmurray, http://paste.ubuntu.com/567034/
<bdmurray> seb128: they removed edge.launchpad.net which is affecting the API
<bdmurray> anybody familiar with evolution?  I can't recreate bug 717971 but it seems rather important
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 717971 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Can't provide password for account capplet althought it asks me to (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717971
<micahg> hggdh: ^^
<bdmurray> the screenshot looks a lot different from what I see
<charlie-tca> trying ubuntu 64
<patrickmw> bdmurray: that's not a bug
<patrickmw> bdmurray: the password is prompted at first use
<patrickmw> bdmurray: the checkbox is a little misleading yes
<charlie-tca> patrickmw: but he said he never got the prompt to enter it
<bdmurray> and if you look at the screenshot it tells you to enter your password but there is no field for it
<patrickmw> charlie-tca: it may be a question of when he was expecting it
<charlie-tca> like when it asks for it?
<patrickmw> correct
<charlie-tca> but there is no place to input it
 * patrickmw looking at screenshot
<patrickmw> oh?
<patrickmw> I see now
<charlie-tca> unless I missed something there, :-)
<patrickmw> something I've noticed
<patrickmw> this doesn't look like the default evolution setup window
<patrickmw> it look like evolution-settings was run
<patrickmw> that error makes to sense to be on that screen.  the only reason I can see that it because I've been developing automated tests for evolution. I haven't seen this
<patrickmw> s/to/no
<patrickmw> bdmurray: i will try it with evolution-settings
<patrickmw> bdmurray: confirmed
<patrickmw> bdmurray: i can reproduce the error with evolution-settings.  evolution's first time setup wizard does not have this issue
<bdmurray> patrickmw: so to some degree it seems like user error or a corner case
<charlie-tca> maybe it's me, but I can not find that wizard in evolution in natty
<bdmurray> patrickmw: right?
<patrickmw> charlie-tca, bdmuarry: system -> prefs -> email settings
<patrickmw> bdmurray: ^^, corner case perhaps, but not user error
<Pici> Er, why did the Bug Watch Updater just change the importance of an invalid bug to Critical?  (bug 263059)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 263059 in linux (Ubuntu Intrepid) (and 2 other projects) "[regression] 2.6.27-7 sometimes fails to boot (iwl3945 issue?) (affects: 16) (dups: 13) (heat: 288)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263059
<bdmurray> patrickmw: okay, thanks for all the help!
<patrickmw> bdmurray: np.  i will be unavailable for a few hours.  send me an email if you need anything else
<micahg> Pici: probably just importing the statuses from that bug tracker
<Pici> hmm.
<bdmurray> patrickmw: I've recreated it now, just wasn't sure how to get that dialog
<MadCow108> hi, I have some questions concerning bug 675669 which renders the package universalindentgui completely unusable
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 675669 in universalindentgui (Ubuntu) "Segmentation fault at startup (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 52)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675669
<MadCow108> it can be fixed by a simple rebuild of the package
<MadCow108> but there was no reaction from anybody since the report
<MadCow108> how does one get it rebuilt fr natty?
<MadCow108> the cause of the problem is bug 689362 but there also no reaction from anybody
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 689362 in qscintilla2 (Ubuntu) "abi breaking not reflected in soversion (affects: 2) (heat: 65)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689362
<micahg> MadCow108: you can attach a debdiff requesting a rebuild and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors or I can take a look at it in a bit
<MadCow108> rebuilding for natty also triggers this bug: 718936 (patch attached), this is not required for gcc <4.5
<MadCow108> thx, I'll look into the sponsors list
<micahg> MadCow108: here's a guide, feel free to ping me or just ask in #ubuntu-motu with questions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<BUGabundo> evening
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey charlie
<bcurtiswx> howdy BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey curt
 * penguin42 wonders if MadCow108 has super cow powers
 * BUGabundo sudos MadCow108
<kklimonda> hey bugabuga :)
 * vish \o/
<BUGabundo> you guys are all around today :D
<BUGabundo> that's so nice
<kklimonda> bummer, I hate january.
 * penguin42 checks
<penguin42> kklimonda: It's February
<kklimonda> I can't do much during this month
<kklimonda> and I've screwed up Transmission update because of that.
<BUGabundo> LOL
<kklimonda> penguin42: yeah, but I'm still dealing with problems that January have brought me ;)
<trinikrono> micahg: ping (needs packagin)
<trinikrono> hello everyone o/
<micahg> trinikrono: it's looking like we're not going to upstream them, I'm just giving the e-mail on the derivatives list a little more time
<trinikrono> micahg: you mean link to debian reports if they have them and if they dont, dont file in debian?
<micahg> trinikrono: right, seems to be they should only be filed as RFPs if they're actually packaged in Ubuntu
<trinikrono> micahg: sounds like you are trying to make into a motu lol
<micahg> trinikrono: huh?
<trinikrono> make me into a motu ..
<micahg> heh
<micahg> we need lots of help :)
<trinikrono> micahg: so should i work on these needs-packaging bugs, i have 7 of them and everyday i see more in the bugs without a package list
<micahg> trinikrono: well, if you have an interest in the package and will maintain it, feel free, otherwise, it just creates more stuff for MOTU to maintain
<trinikrono> micahg: that sounds scary i am not a developer yet, just trying to get bugs triaged
<micahg> trinikrono: the needs-packaging bugs are there for people interested in maintaining the packages, there's not much for the bug squad to do with them
<trinikrono> wow charlie-tca you are on 60 days in a row in 5-A-Day you are really serious about bugs :D
<charlie-tca> I just try to do some each day
<charlie-tca> trinikrono: you know, couple here, couple there
<trinikrono> the most i ever got is 15 so far
<trinikrono> i think i need to specialise in bugs
<trinikrono> but seriously charlie-tca you should get a cookie or something
 * micahg just had some cookies :)
<charlie-tca> trinikrono: I don't fix bugs, I just triage them so the developers can fix them
 * penguin42 is trying to file a bug and  ubuntu-bug has filled in most of the page but when I'm hitting send I'm getting an error appear under the summary saying 'Constraint not satisfied' - anyone seen that?
<BUGabundo> no
<penguin42> odd, changed the title and it's OK
<penguin42> maybe there are some characters you aren't allowed
 * penguin42 almost feels guilty about that, only bug in a package
<micahg> penguin42: you can file a bug against the launchpad project, that's an error with JS form validation
<micahg> err, not an error, but an unclear description of what's wrong
<penguin42> bah, can't recreate it - I wonder what it got upset at
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-15
<strycore> Hi
<strycore> maybe I haven't searched enough but I'm having trouble finding the procedure to get proper crash logs for nautilus
<charlie-tca> if you can reproduce the crash and the logs are not /var/crash, use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash to get a gdb backtrace
<strycore> hmm ok, I think I've done this before, but nautilus is special, it restarts itself when it crashes
<charlie-tca> do a "while application is running " retrace, maybe?
<charlie-tca> I have run some apps for a few days, to get a valid backtrace
<strycore> if I run killall nautilus && debug nautilus i get Program exited normally. (where debug is https://github.com/strycore/scripts/blob/master/debug )
<charlie-tca> You can also install debugging symbols, and enable apport, so that when it crashes, you get an automatic crash file in /var/crash
<strycore> ok, i've just installed the -dgb package, making it crash is the easy part :)
<strycore> hmm reading the crash log, i can't seem to see any useful information, I'm sending it to Launchpad anyway
<strycore> wait ... what ? "Report a bug about “ubuntuone-client”" ??
<charlie-tca> did ubuntuone-client crash?
<charlie-tca> Is that apport generated?
<strycore> nope, it's only nautilus, it's bug #680968
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 680968 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash() [ubuntuone_nautilus_observed_file_unref] (affects: 13) (dups: 13) (heat: 126)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680968
<charlie-tca> Nautilus crashed, but the cause of the crash was not anything broken in nautilus, but something in Ubuntuone-client instead
<strycore> yes it's ubuntuone that made nautilus crash
<strycore> i'm installing ubuntuone-client-dbg but i'm not sure I'll get more information about the crash
<charlie-tca> Try installing debug symbols for libgobject, too
<charlie-tca> if it has any
<strycore> oh another crash and now "This is not a genuine Ubuntu package", I bet this is because I have nautilus-elementary installed ...
<strycore> oh well, I'll ppa-purge it
<bullgard> I get a kernel error message similar to http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=495674&trim=no . What package should I associate my error report to Launchpad to?
<ubot4> Debian bug 495674 in alsa-utils "[udev] Driver 'pcspkr' is already registered, aborting..." [Minor,Open]
<nobuto> I reported Bug #719170 and attached valgrind.log. But it doesn't seem to contain gconf part. Is there any additional thing I can do?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 719170 in gconf (Ubuntu) "Segmentation fault during processing triggers for gconf2 when installing some packages on LiveCD (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719170
<trinikrono> any bug control ninjas online i would like a opinion about bug 355856
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 355856 in firefox (Ubuntu) "follow system's toolbar preferences (heat: 4)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355856
<vish> trinikrono: it needs to be sent upstream.. or linked to an existing upstream bug
<trinikrono> upstream as in debian ,gnome or firefox vish?
<vish> trinikrono: so you'd have to first search mozilla's bugzilla
<vish> trinikrono: also..  firefox packaging is done by the Ubuntu mozilla team themselves, so debian does not apply to firefox
<trinikrono> vish: well i am wondering about how it would interact with the system to get the preferences is that a gnome thing?
<vish> trinikrono: well, the gnome prefs are saved in ~/.config folder, and firefox would just have to read it..
<vish> trinikrono: this is quite an old known issue, so i would probably expect an existing bug in mozilla's tracker
<vish> or it might be closed as a WONTFIX
<trinikrono> vish: i will go looking for it
<trinikrono> vish: i found one but its unconfirmed
<trinikrono> i believe that it can be set to triaged and importance low, if you are still around vish
<vish> trinikrono: done..
<trinikrono> thanks
<trinikrono> can you look at one more bug for me before i go to work ?
<trinikrono> its bug 601986 i am not sure where too start
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 601986 in linux (Ubuntu) "Disk driver problems on Toshiba NB305Netbook (affects: 5) (heat: 39)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601986
<vish> trinikrono: i'v got no idea either..
<trinikrono> i still havent picked a package to stick on so my bugs are pretty random
<seb128> jibel, hey
<seb128> jibel, do you get that nautilus crash every time?
<jibel> seb128, yes I do. It looks like the nautilus window needs to be maximized to crash.
<seb128> jibel, I don't get the issue there, can you get me a stacktrace?
<seb128> the bug one is useless
<seb128> jibel, I just tried like 15 times it doesn't crash here
<jibel> seb128, okay. I'll change the testcase it's not related to the way nautilus is launched. If I launch it from the command line it crashes too.
<seb128> jibel, rather get me a stacktrace ;-)
<jibel> seb128, indeed, it crashes on a netbook but not on a laptop, both running on i386.
<seb128> weird
<seb128> jibel, can you scp the .crash file somewhere when I can download it?
<seb128> the retracers clean the bugs as duplicate and whipe the infos
<seb128> it's a bit annoying when the master lacks details
<seb128> it means we don't get those details from the new bugs
<bullgard> I get a kernel error message similar to http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=495674&trim=no . What package should I associate my error report in Launchpad to?
<ubot4> Debian bug 495674 in alsa-utils "[udev] Driver 'pcspkr' is already registered, aborting..." [Minor,Open]
<jibel> charlie-tca, Hi, I don't understand your comment in bug 659577, you say it is fixed in bug 681518. My understanding is that it is fixed in Natty and may need a SRU in Lucid.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 659577 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "xfce4-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in SmcRequestSaveYourself() this happens when i log out of xubuntu 10.10 (affects: 6) (dups: 6) (heat: 58)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659577
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 681518 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "xfce4-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in SmcRequestSaveYourself(). (affects: 1) (heat: 48)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681518
<kklimonda> which was the first ubuntu with grub2 installed by default?
<charlie-tca> jibel: I never got a reponse on it being fixed in natty
<charlie-tca> It was reproduced in both 10.10 and 10.04, but I don't know if actually got fixed in natty
<jibel> charlie-tca, so 681518 shouldn't have been set to fix released ?
<charlie-tca> Maybe I screwed the things up? The stacktraces did not match, so I could not dup #681518 to #659577.
<charlie-tca> I will put the thing back to hoping for a sru if you think they should be the same thing.
<jibel> charlie-tca, okay. I referred 659518 in the iso-tracker, that's the one the retracer think it is a duplicate of. Lets trust it this time.
<charlie-tca> okay, and I should put it triaged, right?
<charlie-tca> Hm, no, that should be fix-released with awaiting a sru, if it is fixed in natty
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray, you there?
<jibel> charlie-tca, correct.
<charlie-tca> jibel: thanks for keeping me straight
<jibel> charlie-tca, :-)
<mr_pouit> charlie-tca: jibel: it's fixed in natty, because xfce4-panel has been rewritten and doesn't use libxfcegui4 anymore (and this is also why it can't be backported/sru'ed)
<jibel> mr_pouit, thanks for confirming, I've added it to the isotracker as a failure in 10.04.2, now it's up to you if you want/can fix it there or not.
<kklimonda> any idea how to check which one of two - grub or grub2 is installed in the mbr?
<penguin42> yeuch
<penguin42> probably not trivial
<arand> kklimonda: well, you can read it with dd -> xxd, I reckon you'd ned documentation to tell which code comes from which though...
<kklimonda> arand: right, I was hoping for a higher-level solution :)
<arand> I'm not sure if bootinfo script does that, or if it just says "GRUB"
<kklimonda> hmm, I'll have to check
<arand> Looking at an example RESULTS.txt it doesn't seem so.
<kklimonda> oh well, I've just asked a guy to reboot ;)
<kklimonda> I'll if he shows up again
<kklimonda> I'll have to wait and see*
<njin> hello, can someone change status to medium instead low to bug 717690 thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 717690 in qemu-kvm (Ubuntu) "package qemu-kvm 0.13.0+noroms-0ubuntu12 [modified: usr/share/man/man1/qemu-user.1.gz] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/qemu-ppc64', which is also in package qemu-user 0.13.50-2011.02-0-0ubuntu1 (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717690
<bdmurray> Hello, it is the 15th and 1700UTC right?
<micahg> yep
<bdmurray> Anybody here for a meeting?
<yofel> o/
<bdmurray> so the agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting
<bdmurray> We have some action items from the last meeting
<bdmurray> hggdh: Is preparing a regression-potential bug day something you still have time for?
<bdmurray> Actually lookin in Launchpad there are only 11 of these that aren't kernel bugs.
<bdmurray> So I'll review those and we can drop the r-p bug day idea
<hggdh> OK
<bdmurray> hggdh: there is also "clean up the Regression wiki pages" assigned to you
<bdmurray> we double-checked this last week and it looked done right?
<hggdh> bdmurray: yes indeed
<hggdh> jibel and I did it
<bdmurray> cool!
<bdmurray> nigelb: there is an item assigned to you - "edit bugsquad headers to be similar or link to each other appropriately".  Does that sound familiar?
 * charlie-tca made it
<bdmurray> okay I'll follow up with nigelb after the meeting
<bdmurray> Has anybody seen devildante around?
<charlie-tca> not for a long time, now that you mention it
<bdmurray> Hmm, I hope everything is alright.
<bdmurray> I'll follow up on the list regarding HowToTriage simplification.
<bdmurray> It seems to me a lot of people are curious about where to start or what is first ....
<bdmurray> vish: Do you have any updates regarding the mentorship program?
<vish> oh! meeting..
<vish> bdmurray: nope.. :)
<vish> just that not much of activity going on there ;p
<vish> and both me and bdmurray have tried poking the team, but we have had little response
<vish> any ideas for encouraging the mentees would be good.. :)
<vish> …
<bdmurray> Some questions that come to my mind are "how did people end up becoming mentees?" and "what are they looking for in a mentor?"
<hggdh> I am also wondering about it, and about commitment from the mentees
<vish> well, some "mentees" might just be curious lp usrs joining teams
<vish> IMO, one way to ensure that a mentee is active is getting them to send reports
<vish> on that, i would also like to mention that we seem to have had very few gain in BC members over the past few months
<micahg> if you feel the need for mentees to send reports, I think you've already lost
<bdmurray> Does anybody recall how the mentorship team / program was advertised?
<vish> micahg: we are already at 0, it cant get worse ;)
<vish> 0 activity*
<bdmurray> I think micahg's point is if we are asking people to report as a way to motivate them we are doing it wrong
<micahg> +1
<bdmurray> The mentorship program should make it fun somehow
<vish> why i _thought_ a report(any activity or no activity) might work is, alteast it makes the mentee commit to a schedule.. right now we have no schedule and no target
<micahg> when I was being mentored, *I* was asking questions because *I* wanted to be involved and learn how things work
<vish> micahg: yes, very true
<vish> but how to motivate the less motivated?
<micahg> vish: I think it might be better to try to attract the more motivated
<bdmurray> micahg: +1
<njin> +1
<vish> how do we weed them out?
<micahg> i.e. more publicity about what bug squad does
<vish> right now how the mentoring team works is.. anyone can join the team,
<bdmurray> look at who is already active in Launchpad
<vish> and the memberships are approved by the date
<vish> and we wait for the mentee to start work
<bdmurray> Its an open team really?
<vish> no, but we approve anyone
 * micahg thought the mentoring teams were going to be moderated or restricted
<vish> anyone in the sense, we approve motivated <----> less motivated individuals.
<vish> we dont have a system to sort them
<micahg> vish: 90 day trial
<bdmurray> So I think an effort should be made to "clean up" the team.  I noticed at least one person in the team that might be a mistake
<micahg> or 30 day even
<vish> NOTE: I'm not focussed on the report is a must thing.. i'm open to any ideas  :)
<charlie-tca> no work in 30 days should be plenty to say "try again when you have time"
<charlie-tca> but if they are active, we see them before they even get a mentor assigned
<micahg> yep
<vish> yet, thats a schedule :)
<charlie-tca> So, we wait a year, two years, more? that is still a schedule
<vish> so thats was the kinda thing i was thinking ; only making them report about it would have been the wrong part :)
<bdmurray> I think a schedule of doing 1 thing in 30 days isn't unreasonable
<vish> err.. s/yet/yep
<bdmurray> That one thing can be editing a bug title or adding a tag
<charlie-tca> I would expect anyone who wants to learn would be doing at least one bug a week.
<bdmurray> How about one thing a fortnight? ;-)
<njin> i think that if someone would learn frequent assidually bugsquad
<njin> would/want to
<vish> sounds good to me..
<charlie-tca> If they are doing a single bug a month, how will they remember what to do?
<hggdh> indeed
<bdmurray> In terms of actions wrt to the mentorship program I see the following:
<hggdh> one a week is already too few
<bdmurray> 1) "Clean up" existing team
<vish> so who checks?
<bdmurray> 2) Advertise the team and purpose again
<hggdh> and keep on checking
<njin> I think that is also a good idea to have more visibility
<njin> and explain to people that is easy to start to work in bugs triaging
<charlie-tca> now it feels right... ;-)
<yofel> ^^
<charlie-tca> oops, looks the whole meeting went too, huh?
<njin> what's *net*split
<micahg> !netsplit | njin
<ubot4> njin: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<njin> micahg, thanks
<micahg> bdmurray: did our meeting fizzle?
<bdmurray> micahg: that's one word for it. ;-)
<bdmurray> I think we covered everything though
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray, hey i wanted to add something but couldn't catch you before I had to head out for another meeting
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: oh, sorry about that!
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray, i was going to suggest for people who have adopted packages to talk to their upstreams more frequently about how they can improve bug report/bug flow.  I did with mine (empathy) and i think it was a great thing to do..
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: could you tell us about that on your blog or on the bug squad mailing list?
<bcurtiswx> sure
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: here is what I did and how it has helped?
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray, OK
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: cool, I'm excited to hear about it!
<AbhijiT> hi guys
<AbhijiT> would love if someone set this bug for wish list
<AbhijiT> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dia/+bug/719529
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 719529 in dia (Ubuntu) "Dia UML object selection (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<AbhijiT> !ping
<ubot4> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<bdmurray> AbhijiT: done
<AbhijiT> :o
<AbhijiT> bdmurray, :D thanks!!! :D
<AbhijiT> my net problem here!
<nigelb> bdmurray: Hey.  Its on my list.  I'll get to it soon.
<bdmurray> nigelb: cool, thanks for letting me know!
<nigelb> bdmurray: sorry, I was away from IRC for a while working :)
<kees> hggdh: sbeattie pointed bug 718839 out to me
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 718839 in linux (Ubuntu) "QA Regression test kernel-security reports two failures on 2.6.24-28.84 Xen (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718839
<kees> hggdh: I'm not sure I'd ever run qrt on the Xen host before, so I don't think either of those issues are regressions.
<hggdh> kees: I was not sure (hell, this is a nice way of saying I had no idea) either; I tried to raise you folks yesterday about it
<hggdh> kees: I do no think this is an issue, but it might be interesting to follow later on
<kees> hggdh: yeah, I'm adding some notes to the bug report.
<kees> hggdh: do you have that system still running? I'm curious what /proc/version_signature shows
<hggdh> kees: I *think* it is still surviving, let me look
<hggdh> kees: yup, still alive
<hggdh> kees: Ubuntu 2.6.24-4.6-generic
<hggdh> uname -a reports it as a -xen kernel
<kees> hggdh: /proc/version_signature doesn't mention -xen ?
<hggdh> kees: nope. uname reports 2.6.24-28-xen
<hggdh> notice the versions are different
<hggdh> kees: if you want to play with it, it is accessible from citron
<kees> hggdh: sorry, I'm a bit confused. this is for the -xen _host_ kernel yes?
<hggdh> kees: yes, indeed, Xen host
<kees> hggdh: why does uname -a and /proc/version_signature differ?
<kees> I probably don't want to know. regardless, -xen in uname -r is sufficient for me to skip those tests in the future.
<hggdh> kees: heh. It *might* be because I installed the kernel on a -generic?
<kees> maybe I just don't understand Xen. you're running this on the dom0 not the domU right?
<hggdh> kees: yes, this would be a Dom0 -- the actual hipervisor
<kees> strange! but, I don't mind. :) I've update q-r-t now.
<penguin42> kees: In Xen there are two layers, Dom0 and DomU; DomU is a guest, Dom0 is the host, they both need special code (in the paravirtualised setup); I think you can build the code so that the same kernel can be used for both and it'll detect if its on real hardware
<kees> penguin42: right, but you can still log into the host as a real machine, right?
<penguin42> kees: Yeh
 * kees nods
<hggdh> Dom0 is still functional
 * penguin42 hasn't used xen for years ago
<njin> hello, can someone triage this and set to low for me bug 719654 (screencast attached), thanks fabio
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 719654 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "0.2.28 - boucing bar or progress bar ? (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719654
<bdmurray> njin: done
<bdmurray> njin: oh, by the way is there a reason for moving bug 718187 from linux to xorg?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 718187 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Acer T230H Multi-touch Monitor (Quanta Optical Touch) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718187
<njin> looking
<njin> bdmurray: yes, it is detected and working, but sometimes don't respond and the touch is delayed
<penguin42> I'd say it's 50/50 if it's the kernel or X
<njin> but i'm waiting reply for the reporter
<njin> for/from
<penguin42> I suppose having flipped it to xorg, getting him to do an apport-collect will get the info on X as well as the kernel stuff already collected
<bdmurray> njin: ah I see it bootdmesg.txt now
<bdmurray> thanks!
<bdmurray> I think, or like to think, copying relevant log file bits into a comment saves other people time later on
<penguin42> bdmurray: Yeh, I wish the bots would do some of that
<penguin42> especially for some of the boring package installation failures
<bdmurray> penguin42: Do you have an idea of what could be done?
<penguin42> bdmurray: Only some of one at this point; the package installation ones tend to have vast apt logs and an error at the end - but the trick seems to be finding the first real error in the log, and that's boring with a long file and difficult if it's not in your native language; that sounds automatable at least partially
<njin> bdmurray, thanks for triaging usb-creator bug
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad - next meeting 3/8/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-16
<robertzaccour> !bug #719818
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 719818 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz doesn't play well with gtk-recordMyDesktop (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719818
<ikonia> just spamming it in many channels won't help
<persia> At this point it's waiting for someone to review, and try to determine the cause.  This phase usually takes a while.
<persia> And this bug requires specific hardware: at least useful 3D rendering, and potentially an Intel graphics core.
<robertzaccour> ikonia, this is #ubuntu-bugs, what did you think this channel was for?
<ikonia> robertzaccour: read the topic and it will tell you what it's for
<robertzaccour> ikonia, dude will you stop tracking me please? its getting annoying, and strange
<ikonia> I'm not tracking you, however will you follow the bug reporting process please
<ikonia> just joining channels and hitting the bug report will not get it fixed
<ikonia> read the process and follow it
<robertzaccour> ikonia, I submitted the bug report
<ikonia> robertzaccour: ok, so what do you think pasting it in here will do ?
<robertzaccour> ikonia, get people to check it out and maybe help fix it?
<ikonia> ok, as I said, if you read the topic and process you'll find out that this is not a "fixing" channel
<ikonia> it's not going to get fixed "now"
<persia> We don't tend to work on a most-recent-interrupt basis, really.  In some cases, we like realtime discussion to help track down specific issues, but you've submitted most of the interesting information anyway.
<robertzaccour> which is exactly why I'm here, realtime discussion. maybe there is some way i can help i dunno
<robertzaccour> ikonia, ya got that? now stop tracking me and shutty, please
<persia> Hang around.  If someone is triaging your bug, they may ping you.
<ikonia> robertzaccour: there is nothign to discuss, no-one has even reviewed the bug yet
<ikonia> robertzaccour: if you tell me to shut up again, I'll remove you from this channel, is that clear ?
<persia> And do take care to avoid personal disputes: most of the time it's easier to step away for a few minutes.
<ikonia> persia: there is no personal dispute
<robertzaccour> ikonia, I know that, but maybe someone might have experience with something similar, or maybe someone might be able to direct me towards progress
<persia> ikonia, That's a bit high-handed: same about personal stuff.
<ikonia> robertzaccour: have you looked for duplicate bugs
<robertzaccour> ikonia, yes, have you?
<ikonia> robertzaccour: don't get smart, I'm trying to help you
<ikonia> robertzaccour: if you look for duplicate bugs and there are none, and you ask in a bug channel if anyone has seen it before, does it not stand to reason that a bug reporting chanel would have reported it ?
<robertzaccour> haven't found any duplicates so far
<robertzaccour> ikonia, if i find a duplicate bug I will attatch the same video to try to help
<robertzaccour> maybe someone here has experience with this type of issue i don't know
<ikonia> robertzaccour: ok, so apply some common sense, you said you'd looked for duplicate bugs, that's not true, you're looking, if there was an issue that was known about, there would be a bug, so expecting someone to have seen it if there is no bug doesn't work
<ikonia> if someone had experienced it in a bug channel, you would expect there to be a bug, as this is the channel that deals with bug management
<robertzaccour> ikonia, not everyone reports what they've handled, thats just how it is. i don't know
<robertzaccour> people fix bugs themselves without reporting them all the time
<robertzaccour> not everyone submits their work on their machines to help others
<ikonia> robertzaccour: they do in a bug reporting channel
<robertzaccour> ikonia, thats why i'm here
<persia> We don't *have* any bug reporting channels: IRC isn't a good medium for bug reports.
<robertzaccour> this is more of a follow-up help channel. people share ideas for fixing bugs
<persia> No.
<robertzaccour> ?
<persia> This is a bug management and coordination channel.
<micahg> this is a bug *triage* channel, if people come in here reporting bugs, we tell them to file them on LP
<micahg> and we help them file the bugs if necessary
<persia> We try to figure out the *cause* of bugs, and make sure that sufficient information is available that anyone can reproduce the bug, to make it easier for folks to solve the bugs.
<robertzaccour> oh i see
<persia> So hang about: if someone is working on your bug, you being around can help to speed the answering of questions.  Be aware it may be a couple days before that happens.
<robertzaccour> persia, does it look like my bug can possibly be fixed from what you can tell?
<persia> I have no idea, and no currently working hardware that could reproduce it.
<ikonia> after all that's been said, you just ask that
<robertzaccour> okedokey
<ikonia> what video card do you use ?
<ikonia> (intel/nvidia/ati)
<robertzaccour> ikonia, i asked for possibilities, not immediate ideas
<persia> ikonia, It's in the bug report already.
<robertzaccour> ikonia, it should say in the bug report apport-collect info
<robertzaccour> intel i think
<persia> Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a42] (rev 09)
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> I've just shut down to console as I'm shutting down my laptop, don't want to parse launchpad
<ikonia> robertzaccour: if it's intel and a problem with the Xorg module, there is scope to fix it as it's open, so that's a better position than other vendors
<robertzaccour> i don't even know much about that
<persia> Depends on the Intel chip: not all of them have open drivers.
<persia> (I think that one does though)
<robertzaccour> yes exactly. if it has open drivers i know it can possibly be fixed because it worked perfectly in windows
<robertzaccour> not guaranteed to be fixed, but possible to
<robertzaccour> too much hardware variety floating around there are no guarantees
<snapp> hi
<snapp> i want create the image of the my partition boot (is part of / lvm) i found online this: sudo grub-mkimage --output=/boot/grub/core.img ext2 _chain pc gpt biosdisk lvm , but this command i must do from / of lvm whi access chroot?
<snapp> i am here for bug grub lvm
<robertzaccour> whoa i google searched my issue and the bug report is already on the front page of search results
<robertzaccour> 3rd link
<MoLE_> hi all.  Is there anything I can do to progress bug 719754 - appears to be generating a large number of duplicates rapidly.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 719754 in ubuntu "package mount 2.17.2-3.3ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 127 (affects: 19) (dups: 15) (heat: 146)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719754
<snapp> i want create the image of the my partition boot (is part of / lvm) i found online this: sudo grub-mkimage --output=/boot/grub/core.img ext2 _chain pc gpt biosdisk lvm , but this command i must do from / of lvm whi access chroot?
<njin> hello, is right that eth0 issue are logged in wifisyslog?
<njin> hello, is right that eth0 issue are logged in wifisyslog?
<hggdh> what is wifisyslog? I do not have this log (by default)
<njin> hggdh, is a linux's apport log
<njin> hello, i've got a bug in Unity but i can't understand the cause, I open firefox maximized, then I open Evolution maximized and I click on a link and the page is loaded on Firefox, but it remain under Evolution, i've to minimize Evolution to see Firefox
<njin> Instead if Firefox is minimized it appear rightly over Evolution, then is that Firefox or Compiz?
<charlie-tca> I would guess firefox, which does things it's own way, when it wants to
<hggdh_> njin: then it is probably a result of an apport hook collecting relevant data from other sources
<devin> hello
<devin> i have a bug to report
<devin> I "think" its 100 paper cuts worthy
<devin> anyone there?
<charlie-tca> yes, we are here, unless we all went away again
<charlie-tca> you can report the bug using "ubuntu-bug PACKAGE" in a terminal, and comment that you think it fits the 'hundred papercuts project' criteria
<njin> hello, can i suggest to use the ppa mainline kernel for servers'
<njin> ?
<micahg> njin: a normal sysadmin should laugh
<micahg> unless it's in a test env
<njin> ok
<micahg> njin: so, it depends :)
<hggdh> usually -- as a sysadmin -- I would never install an unofficial kernel on a prod machine
<njin> micahg. i've a report aof a bug in 10.04 server fixed in 10.10, what can i suggest?
<njin> micahg:^^
<njin> linux bug
<micahg> njin: ask the kernel team if the patch can be backported, the kernel team also said they were going to provide 2.6.35 kernels for servers
<bdmurray> hggdh: but as a good sysadmin don't you have the exact same hardware available as a backup and for testing?
<micahg> njin: it also depends how bad the bug is
<micahg> 14.5 months to the next LTS :)
<hggdh> bdmurray: not always... one would hope that all would do it, but I have seen a lot without a matching test env (if with a test env at all)
<micahg> hggdh: +2
<micahg> oops
<micahg> eh, +2 works
<njin> bug 720190
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720190 in ubuntu "10.04 LTS Server install Hyper-v Network issue with Multiple assigned virtual cores (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720190
<bdmurray> hggdh: right I was being sarcastic ;-)
<hggdh> heh
<micahg> njin: sorry, I don't know much about this, maybe hggdh has some ideas
<charlie-tca> change the package to linux
<charlie-tca> let the kernel team decide what to do with it
<hggdh> yes, it is a kernel issue
<njin> charlie, yes, but i was wondering if is possible run the 2.6.35-lucid ppa mainline kernel on a server
<njin> 2.6.32. don't work, or install maverick or try the ppa, right?
<yofel> njin: there is 2.6.35 for lucid in lucid-updates as linux-image-generic-lts-backport-maverick
<yofel> that would be worth to try too
<yofel> njin: or rather linux-image-server-lts-backport-maverick for server
<micahg> bdmurray: why did you change the apt-offline SRU task to triaged?  it's ready for sponsorship
<bdmurray> micahg: on a call
<njin> I cannot found the needed-packaging stock response
<yofel> I don't think we have one, bugs tagged with needs-packaging get auto-wishlisted by bryce
<bdmurray> micahg: isn't triaged further along than confirmed
<micahg> bdmurray: not for sponsorship
<bdmurray> hrm I still think thats dumb
<micahg> I think the policy might have been created before triaged existed
<micahg> bdmurray: but if it's going to change, it should probably be discussed on the ubuntu-devel ML
<yofel> njin: or did you mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Incomplete%20Package%20Request ?
<bdmurray> micahg: okay
<micahg> bdmurray: hmm, it seems status has been removed from the sponsorship page
<njin> yofel, no i mean the request of packaging, i cannot found that stock reply that we have
<yofel> if it's not on th responses page then we don't have an official one
<yofel> *on the
<njin> yofel, sorry i'm blind.
<njin> is that you suggest
<yofel> heh
<njin> thanks .-)
<bdmurray> micahg: hunh, well that makes things a bit easier
<micahg> bdmurray: I'm confused, there's no status information about dev processes except for buried deep in the old MOTU wiki pages
<vish> in practice, i'v noticed sponsors are fine with bugs set to "triaged", its only when the bug is set to "in-progress" that it confuses them
<vish> micahg: the set back to "confirmed" was mainly because not all have the lp-fu to set it back to triaged
<patrickmw> Anyone here running Natty that uses Evolution for email?  Curious if anyone has had issues sending messages.  Either getting error referencing a lock in Outbox or referencing "Appending to local 'Sent' folder instead"
<BUGabundo> o/
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: one has to laugh sometime ROFL
<BUGabundo> :p
<charlie-tca> I know
<charlie-tca> Just seemed appropriate at the time
<BUGabundo> I've been here for how long? 6 years?
<BUGabundo> helping all kind of users
 * charlie-tca shrugs
<BUGabundo> and a 1 day users says I'm not helping
<BUGabundo> ahahah
<charlie-tca> she/he can't help it if they are in a hurry to make everything work in an unstable desktop
<BUGabundo> :)
<zhogan85> Hi, I'm new the channel. I've been an ubuntu user for a little over a year but would like to start contributing to the community. I would like to begin by triaging bugs. I've read the wikis, but am a little unsure about how or where to start.
<penguin42> zhogan85: Feel free to ask on here, and I think there is a formal process of getting a mentor, not sure what the mechanics of that are
<charlie-tca> Welcome to bugs, zhogan85
<zhogan85> I have a mentor on the Beginners Team, but I thought asking on this channel couldnt hurt
<patrickmw> bdmurray: ping
<bdmurray> patrickmw: hey
<patrickmw> bdmurray: I'm trying to run ubuntu-bug users-admin.  I guess its not package, how do I find out what package it belongs to?
<penguin42> dpkg -S
<charlie-tca> zhogan85: I suggest grabbing a bug from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Untriaged%20bugs to start
<bdmurray> zhogan85: I'd suggest thinking about a piece of software you like / care about and looking at its bugs in Launchpad
<bdmurray> patrickmw: what penguin42 said or dpkg -S $(which users-admin)
<hggdh> and keeping distance from X and kernel issues
<penguin42> bdmurray: I'm curious, when would you use $(which, I would have said `
<patrickmw> ty
<hggdh> penguin42: $() is more portable, and easier to look at
<penguin42> hggdh: More portable than ` ? ` has been around forever
<hggdh> oh yes, certainly -- at least when you get to have ticks inside the expression -- you *know* $( will be closed by a ), but you (I, at least) are never sure if it is a tick of grave
<hggdh> nad I *think* -- not sure, will have to check -- that $() is POSIX
<patrickmw> can anyone try to reproduce bug 720383 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720383 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Error while Sending message (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720383
<zhogan85> charlie-tca: I had done that, and picked a bug that seemed simple enough, but assigned from trying to comfirm it, what can I do without being on the control team
<zhogan85> bdmurray: thanks for the pointer
<zhogan85> hggdh: thanks for the pointer
<bdmurray> zhogan85: you can document how to recreate the bug in the bug description if it isn't there
<bdmurray> zhogan85: you can add a relevant bug tag to the bug report
<bdmurray> zhogan85: you could improve the bug title
<zhogan85> would a relevant bug tag be a tag to a similar bug?
<bdmurray> zhogan85: you could look for duplicates of the bug
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<bdmurray> has a list of some of the tags we use
<bdmurray> zhogan85: so there are a lot of things one could do ;-)
<zhogan85> great, thanks
<zhogan85> Ill try some of these
<bdmurray> if there is a specific bug you are looking at I'm sure someone would be happy to help with more specifics
<patrickmw> bdmurray: i was trying to come up for a new meaning of the "bd" in your nick.  Something like "bug diva" or "bug  doctor"
<zhogan85> so, i'm looking at bug 719958
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 719958 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution crashes clicking Tasks button (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719958
<zhogan85> i tried reproducing it but to no avail
<patrickmw> zhogan85: are you trying to reproduce evolution bugs?
<zhogan85> yeah, I picked a bug with a program I was familiar with but I couldn't reproduce it
<patrickmw> zhogan85: bug 720383 really needs a confirmation
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720383 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Error while Sending message (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720383
<patrickmw> zhogan85: if you could take a look at that would be much appreciated!
<bdmurray> zhogan85: are you using french?
<zhogan85> no, im not using french
<bdmurray> zhogan85: are you using the same package version?
<zhogan85> yeah, i'm using the same version but without french
<zhogan85> sorry, your previous post, im not using natty alpha 3
<patrickmw> zhogan: do you have a vm app?
<patrickmw> zhogan: even that would help
<zhogan85> ok, ill create a virtual machine
<bdmurray> zhogan85: so I'd comment on what you did and that you weren't able to recreate it
<zhogan85> ill confirm it later tonight or tomorrow. thanks for the pointers and guidance but i gotta run for now
<bdmurray> zhogan85: thanks for stopping by!
<patrickmw> bdmurray: i need to nag on bug 720383, its a showstopper if we can confirm it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720383 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Error while Sending message (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720383
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-17
<bdmurray> patrickmw: I'll see what I can do
<patrickmw> bdmurray: thank you!
<hggdh> patrickmw: stop evolution (evolution --shutdown from the command-line)
<hggdh> patrickmw: then restart it as 'env CAMEL_DEBUG=all evolution >& evo.log'
<hggdh> patrickmw: then repeat what gives you pain... then close evolution (exit, then 'evolution --force-shutdown')
<patrickmw> hggdh: thank you, I did get that pointer in the #evolution channel
<hggdh> patrickmw: then -- and IMPORTANT -- browse the log, and make sure nothing private is shown, and post it
<patrickmw> hggdh: question though, what is that just to show what the deps are?
<hggdh> patrickmw: er, what?
<patrickmw> hggdh: what does the data in the log represent?
<hggdh> patrickmw: pretty much *all* email operations -- send/receive/IMAP lookup, etc
<hggdh> and potentially raw emails, etc
<hggdh> what it sounds like is your IMAP setup is not kosher
<hggdh> BTW, it is 'evolution --force-shutdown', not 'evolution --shutdown'
<patrickmw> hggdh:  what's weird is that it only fails on the first send
<hggdh> patrickmw: now THAT is indeed weird
<patrickmw> hggdh: but that doesn't rule out that my smtp setup is wrong
<hggdh> oh, yes, it is on send.
<BUGabundo> meh
<BUGabundo> what a night to have a picky user at +1
<BUGabundo> not with best humor to take on s/he
<penguin42> yeh
<BUGabundo> better let him/her vent a bit
<BUGabundo> already had to take it over PM
<BUGabundo> meh
<BUGabundo> s/he tries to stay In that # for 2y
<BUGabundo> and then tell me I have no sense of humor
<BUGabundo> night everyone of you crazy FLOSS lovers
<AbhijiT> hi guys
<AbhijiT> anyone please triage this bug
<AbhijiT> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/simple-scan/+bug/720621
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720621 in simple-scan (Ubuntu) "File naming is not continous (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<AbhijiT> vish, ??
<jibel> AbhijiT, I can't reproduce in Natty, multiple saves create Scanned Document.jpg Scanned Document-1.jpg Scanned Document-2.jpg, ... and so on
<AbhijiT> jibel, i can produce here in lucid 64 bit
<AbhijiT> and btw this is not papercut
<AbhijiT> natty is not yet released
<TeTeT> AbhijiT: seems there is an easy work around to the problem, simply specify a unique filename for each scan.
<AbhijiT> TeTeT, yeah 'its workaround' but normal users would like it the 'actual' solution
<AbhijiT> the normal joe
<TeTeT> AbhijiT: agreed, but I doubt developers will grant it an SRU, as it is neither a security problem, nor a critical bug
<jibel> AbhijiT, I mean that it is fixed in the current development release, so the status of the report is 'Fix Released'
<AbhijiT> jibel, okay
<AbhijiT> TeTeT, hmm
<AbhijiT> thanks guys TeTeT jibel
<decoder> there seem to be several problems with slapd in 10.04 lts
<decoder> first of all, the -y option isn't working with tools like ldapsearch
<decoder> having password in file fails
<decoder> typing password with -W works
<decoder> secondly, slapd did not accept any SSHA passwords for me
<decoder> only MD5
<decoder> not plain
<decoder> it took me hours to find this out
<Fvic> can anyone plz tell me where to start bag triaging??I am new to this community.I joined bug squad but everytime i get lost in related links?
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Untriaged%20bugs is good
<charlie-tca> Have you read the wiki pages for HowToTriage and Helping with bugs?
<Fvic> charlie-tca, yes ,i did...but the problem is where to get new bugs..i think it would be helpfull if i get to analyse work done by others.is it possible?
<charlie-tca> sure, you can look at bugs in launchpad to see them. It is good to pick a bug in an application you use to start with.
<charlie-tca> That link I gave you will give a list of new bugs.
<Fvic> charlie-tca, i also read somewhere that mentor that guide.well thanks for link.i will go through that right now
<charlie-tca> what package do you think you might be interersted in?
<Fvic> i think diff will be a gud choice.if you can suggest any that is easy to start with,it will be highly appreciated?
<Fvic> charlie-tca, i think diff will be a gud choice.if you can suggest any that is easy to start with ,it will be highly appreciated?
<charlie-tca> Fvic: bug 664489 is a triaged bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 664489 in mousepad (Ubuntu) "When typing Enter in mousepad with ibus-daemon running, mousepad and ibus-daemon consume 100% CPU (affects: 1) (heat: 31)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664489
<charlie-tca> bug 708897
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708897 in diffutils (Ubuntu) "diff tool generates wrong unified diff (affects: 1) (heat: 237)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708897
<charlie-tca> should be good to start with
<charlie-tca> Fvic: see if you can reproduce that, even if it is not in hungarian. If you can, then it can be confirmed
<Fvic> charlie-tca, thanks..i eill just go through that bug.gratefull
<charlie-tca> ask here if you have any questions.
<Fvic> charlie-tca,  i was trying to reproduce that bug,but in my task montor,their is no space to write"this is a test".i know it is very small question,is it because i am using luci,not kubuntu??apolozise if question is below standard?
<Fvic> charlie-tca,   i was trying to reproduce that bug,but in my task montor,their is no space to write"this is a test".i know it is very small question,is it because i am using luci,not kubuntu??apolozise if question is below standard?
<Fvic>   i was trying to reproduce that bug,but in my task montor,their is no space to write"this is a test".i know it is very small question,is it because i am using luci,not kubuntu??apolozise if question is below standard?
<charlie-tca> That is on that diff bug?
<charlie-tca> Fvic: I don't understand? Is that the diffutils bug or another one?
<Fvic> charlie-tca, bug 664489
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 664489 in mousepad (Ubuntu) "When typing Enter in mousepad with ibus-daemon running, mousepad and ibus-daemon consume 100% CPU (affects: 1) (heat: 31)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664489
<Fvic> charlie-tca, https://launchpad.net/bugs/664489
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 664489 in mousepad (Ubuntu) "When typing Enter in mousepad with ibus-daemon running, mousepad and ibus-daemon consume 100% CPU (affects: 1) (heat: 31)" [High,Triaged]
<charlie-tca> one time is enough for each response
<charlie-tca> So, you installed mousepad, and should be typing in it.
<charlie-tca> You type that line in mousepad after opening Task Monitor
<Fvic> charlie-tca,  i appolozise for writing again.me "enter button" was jammed.it mean i need to install mouse pad?
<charlie-tca> Task Monitor lets you see what the cpu is doing while using mousepad
<charlie-tca> If you are trying to reproduce the mousepad error, you need to do it using mousepad
<charlie-tca> Otherwise, you can not reproduce the bug in mousepad
<charlie-tca> That was just a bug that has been triaged already, for an expample
<Fvic> charlie-tca, thanks.when i triage a new bug,wher to report that?just changing its status is enough?
<charlie-tca> You need to comment on it, that you reproduced it and then change the status to confirmed
<charlie-tca> We comment on all the bugs we do anything to, sometimes it means we want more information, sometimes it means we could reproduce it.
<charlie-tca> Fvic: many of us use VirtualBox to reproduce bugs, so we don't have to add extra stuff to the computer
<charlie-tca> Otherwise, you clutter up your usable computer with a lot of extra stuff working these bugs
<Fvic> charlie-tca, i tried that using mousepad.but still my cpu  usage was 100%,not 50%.n thanks for advising virtual box.
<charlie-tca> that would be enough to confirm the issue the report is about
<charlie-tca> An application like mousepad should not make your cpu spike at all
<Fvic> charlie-tca, great...this is triaged bug,so i must not changed status or should i give my comment.?i hope it wont affect people who will resolve this ?
<charlie-tca> Right, don't change status, but look at the comments made. That a good example of how to reproduce the issue and confirm it
<charlie-tca> You can comment that you also reproduced it and your cpu went to 100%
<Fvic> charlie-tca, thanks.but the comment on that bug by charlie confirmed the error in xubuntu.shall i check again with xubuntu??or have i did a mistake in reproducing?
<charlie-tca> no, you did fine
<patrickmw> bdmurray: have you seen the updates to bug 720383
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720383 in evolution (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "Error while Sending message (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720383
<charlie-tca> Fvic: Now you move to the diff bugs, just try to reproduce them, or ask for more information
<bdmurray> patrickmw: not yet - wading through email
<patrickmw> bdmurray: when you get to it let me know. I have a few questions
<Fvic> charlie-tca, thanks.this encouraged me to start bug triaging as a beginning.can u also give me the link to find more bug?or it is the same link you gave earlier.wher to find diff bugs
<bdmurray> patrickmw: Answer - click also affects project and link to the gnome bug
<bdmurray> ;-)
<charlie-tca> Fvic: yes, I can. Here is a list of responses we use when triaging bugs
<patrickmw> bdmurray: nice. thanks
<charlie-tca> Fvic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Untriaged%20bugs
<patrickmw> bdmurray: that was one question
<charlie-tca> Fvic: stay away from bugs in "linux" though. They are very hard to do
<Fvic> charlie-tca, is their any gud any easy to learn pacjkage for triaging,or should continue with diff
<bdmurray> patrickmw: I'm not coming up with another one right away ;-)
<charlie-tca> Fvic: Just pick one, I think. Some bugs will be easier than others, but packages are pretty much the same
<charlie-tca> Some are harder than others, but I don't know what is easy
<patrickmw> bdmurray: my question is regarding what the follow up process is for getting the bug fixed and getting an update
<Fvic> charlie-tca, thaks a lot.really encouraged me.i was not getting the beginning steps.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<bdmurray> patrickmw: its complicated ;-)
<patrickmw> bdmurray: would this be better to discuss on mumble?
<bdmurray> patrickmw: yeah or something
<jon______> hello?
<AbhijiT> hi
<penguin42> where's the standard text of the 'try the upstream kernel package and see if it still happens'?
<AbhijiT> hi jon______
<jon______> hi swoody.
<swoody> o/
<jon______> where do you see the list of users in this room?
<AbhijiT> jon______, are you using xchat?
<jon______> indeed.  hi back btw.
<AbhijiT> jon______, then users list is on the right hand side panel
<jon______> heh.  o I get it.  new to this IRC.
<jon______> has any one had any issues with themes changing randomly?
<charlie-tca> penguin42: I don't think there is one, but the policy is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies#Confirmed%20Bugs
<charlie-tca> penguin42: I use my own at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CharlieKravetz/BugNotes#Kernel%20testing
<penguin42> charlie-tca: I found it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BugTriage/Responses
<charlie-tca> I didn't know about that page. Thanks
<penguin42> neither did I until Google just found it for me :-)
<hggdh> charlie-tca, penguin42: I just added a link to it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Debugging%20Kernel%20General
<hggdh> thank you both for the heads up
<penguin42> no prob
<charlie-tca> thanks
<njin> Hello team, I found that a tool for the bug 689185 (webcam with the r5u87x chipset) is working and fix the issue, now what can I do to have it on Ubuntu ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 689185 in ubuntu "Built in webcam not working Sony vail VGN-CR343N (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689185
<bdmurray> njin: I think there is a bug requesting packaging of that driver
<bdmurray> njin: iirc there are some issues with licensing or something
<njin> bdmurray, thanks
<njin> spam https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/360619
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 360619 in ubuntu "only top gnome panel moves to secondary monitor on metamode change (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<bdmurray> njin: found it bug 120434
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 120434 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "[needs-packaging] Ricoh R5U87x Webcam userland tools (affects: 19) (dups: 6) (heat: 213)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120434
<njin> bdmurray, big thanks
 * penguin42 fails to convince lp to loink a bug to a KDE bug report
<njin> hello what can i do to restore this, No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<penguin42> I oculd swear you could link to KDE bugs
<njin> penguin42, kdebase ?
<njin> kde-base
<penguin42> no, I'm not asking for the package
<penguin42> I want to link a bug in my ubuntu bug to a bug in the KDE bugzilla
<njin> ops
<yofel> penguin42: bugs.kde.org is supported, so you're doing something wrong
<yofel> remember that you need to use the right project when linking the bug
<penguin42> yofel: OK - so it's the 'also affects project' link?
<yofel> yes
<charlie-tca> njin: usually remove the crash reports in /var/crash
<penguin42> yofel: Any idea which 'project'?
<penguin42> yofel: Doing a search for kde says too many matches
<yofel> penguin42: what's the bug, we have several kde component projects on launchpad
<penguin42> yofel: bug 719078
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 719078 in gtk2-engines-oxygen (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "assertion (IA__gtk_box_reorder_child: assertion) (affects: 1) (heat: 1616)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719078
<yofel> good question under what that should go...
<penguin42> yofel: I'd hope if I had a KDE bugzilla link it should figure it out for itself
<yofel> not really, launchpad needs a configured project if you want it to show up as an upstream task and you then link a source package with the project
<yofel> the oxygen-gtk theme doesn't have such a link
<penguin42> bah, the phantom pidgin crash returns
 * penguin42 blames dbusmenu so I might add it to that as well
<yofel> heh, my ralink driver here just got me a disconnect too :/
<yofel> penguin42: ok, I don't know where to put that, ask the others in #kubuntu-devel - maybe we can put them under something else we already have or the theme will need it's own project
<penguin42> yofel: I'm tempted to file a lp bug to tell itto figure it out itself
<yofel> well, you're  using 'also affects project' - that means you want it to attach to a launchpad project
<yofel> the theme package isn't linked to a launchpad project yet
<yofel> so it doesn't know where to put it
<penguin42> yofel: Well I don't want to 'also affects project' - I just want it to follow a remote bug tracker
<penguin42> yofel: And KDE has a series of categories for stuff
<penguin42> yofel: It's in Product Oxygen, component gtk-engine
<yofel> I know bug launchpad doesn't have any magic to understand that
<yofel> s/bug/but/
<yofel> it needs a project on launchpad that tell it which upstream bugtracker is used to do the tracking
<penguin42> why can't it figure that out from the URL? I could swear it used to be able to do that
<yofel> well, maybe it can, doesn't change the fact that you need a launchpad project for the linking - and there isn't one for oxygen-gtk
<yofel> I found the one for oxygen-icons, but that's only for the icons package
<penguin42> I'd take a single 'kde' project as a good way to do links
<yofel> in this case, I agree..
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-18
<bdmurray> mvo: there are some comments in bug 614993 about people still running into it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 614993 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "10.04 -> 10.10 upgrade fails: pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks: xserver-xorg-video-v4l demoted to universe (affects: 63) (dups: 26) (heat: 394)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614993
<bdmurray> and bug 721306 has some good log files about it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 721306 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Can't upgrade from 10.04LTS to 10.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721306
<mvo> thanks bdmurray, jibel pointed me to the later one, I will check the code to see if I can add a automatic workaround
<jibel> mvo, Nice, many thanks.
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 721306 should be the master then? I imagine there are some duplicates
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 721306 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Can't upgrade from 10.04LTS to 10.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721306
<mvo> bdmurray: that is fine with me
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, thanks!
<mvo> thank you, I need to finish some work here before I can properly look at this though
<bdmurray> no problem - its kind of strange that people are upgrading to 10.10 now
<penguin42> bdmurray: Not necessarily; people have multiple machines, or wanted to stay on LTS for some reason but finally something made them flip
<bdmurray> s/strange/strange to me since I run the dev release/ ;-)
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: bug 716588 has apt.log which is enough to confirm it / sort out what is up
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 716588 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "system update doesn't finish, errors encountered (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716588
<seb128> is anyone running natty on amd64 and want to try if the new libc is making half of the applications fail to start?
<bdmurray> seb128: I am
<seb128> bdmurray, great, thanks
<seb128> bdmurray, see #ubuntu-devel for some context
<bdmurray> seb128: got it thanks
<greg-g> I love "hey, anyone here want to possibly break their system?" "yep!"
<seb128> greg-g, ;-)
<seb128> well Jason who ran into the issue managed to downgrade the libc
<seb128> so if you know what you are doing and get the old deb you can easily dpkg -i those
<greg-g> That's good at least :). (I'm not on natty yet, though, just to be explicit)
<DBO> seb128, im DBO here, keep it straight :P
<seb128> DBO, oh right, you and your double identity!
<DBO> seb128, I cant tell you how long I thought you and sebsebseb were the same dude
<seb128> lol
<bdmurray> seb128: I've recreated it with evolution but have to run to an appointment now
<seb128> bdmurray, can you let doko know on #u-d?
<DBO> we have confirmation
<slicer> Hi. Can someone mark bug #721239 as wont-fix?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 721239 in mumble (Ubuntu) "Mumble uses 10% cpu doing nothing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721239
<vish> slicer: done..
<vish> slicer: see, being in BC has its perks ;)
<vish> slicer: actually you should have had the option available.. looks like you are back in Bug COntrol
<slicer> vish: .. Whoa. jcastro is FAST. I sent the email asking to be readded just a minute before I posted here :)
<slicer> jcastro: Thank you :)
<jcastro> cheers!
<vish> he has superspeed ;)
<vish> or maybe he is just on speed ;p
 * vish hides
<gaurav_pawaskar> Hi, I am searching for 1st bug to fix i found a typo bug  #266325 . can anyone tell me if i can go ahead and assign it to myself?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 266325 in mailman "Typos in the Mailman 2.1.8a PO file" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/266325
<micromix> gaurav_pawaskar: i belive you can but i would wait to hear from the higher ups
<JFo> gaurav_pawaskar, I would say that should definitely be possible. What is the package the bug has been filed against?
<micromix> it says mailman
<JFo> my recommendation would be to get someone from that package to mentor you as you work through it.
<JFo> just until you become familiar with the way they may address their bugs
<gaurav_pawaskar> GNU mailman
<gaurav_pawaskar> ok. so its fine if I solve this bug?
<gaurav_pawaskar> i mean I am trying to learn so starting with typo
<micromix> gaurav_pawaskar: how did you find typo bugs i would like to learn to fix bugs myself
<vish> gaurav_pawaskar: looks like mailman is hosted in Sourceforge and the patch needs to go here » http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1453049&group_id=103&atid=100103
<ubot4> vish: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Sourceforge instance at 0x2ef87e8> bug 1453049 not found
<gaurav_pawaskar> micromix: I was just used advanced search option.
<vish> silly ubot4
<JFo> gaurav_pawaskar, I enthusiastically support you :) I hope this is the start of more bugs that you want to fix. Every bit helps.
<gaurav_pawaskar> vish: so is there any different process for  working with those bugs?
<gaurav_pawaskar> JFo: sure. I am trying to get used to process here. before working on actual bugs :)
<JFo> I can appreciate that :)
<vish> gaurav_pawaskar: nope, just that the patch needs to be submitted in the upstream tracker( source forge)..
<gaurav_pawaskar> vish: okey got that. thanks alot :)
<vish> np..
<njin> Hello, can someone set bug 721469 as triaged and hight for me. Thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 721469 in eglibc (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "program startup fails with "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-deps.c: 622: _dl_map_object_deps: Assertion `nlist > 1' failed!" (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 34)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721469
<micahg> that should probably be critical
 * micahg is surprised it's not set yet
<njin> ops, surely critical
 * JFo goes to look
<lifeless> it is
<lifeless> we're blocking downloads for it in a couple of minutes
<JFo> set triaged and critical
<JFo> njin, ^^
<penguin42> alphas always need bugs like that, just to liven things up
<njin> JFo: thanks
<JFo> my pleasure
<rr0hit> can anyone please set importance for bug 721447
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 721447 in unity "Unable to scroll in Applications Place using mouse wheel (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721447
<bdmurray> rr0hit: sure
<rr0hit> Is it OK if I mark bug 721447 as bitesize bug ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 721447 in unity "Unable to scroll in Applications Place using mouse wheel (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721447
<bdmurray> rr0hit: you could make sure it has an Ubuntu unity task too
<rr0hit> bdmurray: sorry, i dont follow
<bdmurray> rr0hit: right now the bug has a task for the Unity project but not a task for the unity in Ubuntu
<bdmurray> rr0hit: I'll add it so you can see what it looks like
<rr0hit> bdmurray: aha,..i see :)
<bdmurray> rr0hit: a package version would be helpful too.  I've confirmed it since I've noticed it too
<rr0hit> bdmurray: alright, i will have to boot into my usb keyring to check the version. i will sure add the detail.
<bdmurray> rr0hit: in the future 'ubuntu-bug unity' will gather lots of supporting information for you
<rr0hit> bdmurray: i get an error while trying to report bug via apport. maybe due to proxy issues. Is there any way i could store the bug details collected by apport and uploadd it manually ?
<bdmurray> rr0hit: I'm pretty sure if you use apport-cli it asks if you want to save it
<rr0hit> bdmurray: ok, thanks
<bdmurray> rr0hit: yep, apport-cli unity then K: Keep report file for sending later or copying to somewhere else
<rr0hit> bdmurray: it qualifies to be a bitesize bug right?
<bdmurray> rr0hit: I don't know enough about the code base of unity to say yes or no
<rr0hit> bdmurray: alright. i'll leave it at that
<rr0hit> Someone pls confirm and set importance to Bug #721555
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 721555 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Libre Office slide in Natty contains Open Office screenshot (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721555
<bdmurray> rr0hit: looking
<rr0hit> bdmurray: Thanks again !! btw I added the apport report to the bug 721447 :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 721447 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unable to scroll in Applications Place using mouse wheel (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721447
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: It was a duplicate of bug 614993  Marked it as such.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 614993 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "10.04 -> 10.10 upgrade fails: pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks: xserver-xorg-video-v4l demoted to universe (affects: 64) (dups: 27) (heat: 394)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614993
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: well it doesn't seem fixed though
<penguin42> Can someone mark up bug 719078 - the upstream bug tracker (noted in the thread) now has a fix which works.  I'd say it's medium since it causes one or two other innocent applications to seg
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 719078 in gtk2-engines-oxygen (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "assertion (IA__gtk_box_reorder_child: assertion) (affects: 1) (heat: 1089)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719078
<penguin42> (I'm the reporter)
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: indeed, and there are MANY dupes as you can see with that bug :(  I will do some research into that one when i get home later tonight.  Will report back here as well on results :)
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: I thought I had duped it, the bug I mentioned, to another one
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: mvo indicated he would look at it
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: that was a dupe to a dupe.  I moved it to the master bug.
<bdmurray> bug 721306
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 721306 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Can't upgrade from 10.04LTS to 10.10 (affects: 9) (dups: 6) (heat: 70)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721306
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: ah, those should be linked to the "master" as well.  Guess i will move e'm.
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: I'd prefer to leave them separate since the developer said he'd look at that one
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: no problem....i can move them when he is done then if necessary :)
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: but they definitely look like the dupe of the master stated above.  Problem with the xorg package.  Removing it solves the issue.
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: confirmed it on a few test installs so far as well.
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-19
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: Error is apparently fixed in xserver-xorg-core 2:1.9.0  The Lucid updates only go up to 2:1.7.6 thus an upgrade from lucid is still an issue.  Have you talked with mvo yet?
<bdmurray> I pinged him ~10 hours ago
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: ah ok, BTW are you having this issue on *your* machine?
<bdmurray> no
<RedSingularity> alright, just wondering :)
<bdmurray> I run natty!
<RedSingularity> Ahhh bleeding edge man!!
<gaurav_pawaskar> Hi guys, a doubt. After doing code change I am using diff command to get difference of files then using patch command to create a patch. It just updated the new file. Is that correct?
<ddecator> i use quilt to create patches
<gaurav_pawaskar> what is the command?
<ddecator> gaurav_pawaskar: http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/quilt.html
<ddecator> this probably isn't the best channel for talking about that though
<gaurav_pawaskar> okey :)
<gaurav_pawaskar> i will ask the same in developers
<jo-erlend> I would like to report a bug that affects both the graphical and the alternate installers. What package should I report it to? The problem is disks that uses 4096B sectors, but doesn't report it so that Linux assumes 512B sectors, causing the disks to have really poor write performance.
<jmarsden> jo-erlend: Sounds like the bug is in the hardware -- uses 4K sectors but does not tell the machine it does?  That is the bug, isn't it?
<jmarsden> So you need a firmware update to the drive, I would think.
<jo-erlend> jmarsden: yes, but still.. From what I read, I gather that the problem is that the partitions begin at sector 63, which isn't divisible by 4. Can I change this without reinstalling and repartitioning?
<jo-erlend> jmarsden: that's something I really haven't done before. How do I do that?
<jmarsden> jo-erlend: You might be able to boot from a LiveCD and use a tool like parted to move partitions around slightly, but I would think that reinstalling would be easier/safer.
<jo-erlend> jmarsden: if I understand correctly, the problem would magically disappear if we always started and ended partitions on sectors that are divisible by 4. If that's so, is there any reason not to?
<jmarsden> As for drive firmware updates, the exact process depends on the manufacturer of the drive but (if you can get a firmware update that fixes the issue) can be a bootable CD or floppy that uploads the new firmware to the drive.  I would not expect the data on the drive to still be there after a firmware update though!
<jo-erlend> because this was catastrophic to me. I dualbooted with Windows 7 for a while, and even though I've been using Ubuntu for years, I was really dismayed at how much faster Windows 7 was. That's not so strange, considering that Windows 7 handles the sectors correctly. That means Ubuntu gets more than a 66.6% reduction in write speed, in comparison.
<jmarsden> I'm not sure the "just make everything on 4K boundaries" thing is quite that simple, but I'm not really expert on that.
<jmarsden> I think what you will find is that the reason the drive does not identify itself as 4K is that if it did, Win7 would become unhappy, so they fudged it... but that's just a guess.
<jo-erlend> the difference between >100MB/s in Windows and <35MB/s in Ubuntu is _really_ significant.
<jo-erlend> Windows XP has the same problem. It actually says so on the harddisk itself, but I never considered it since I use Linux.
<jmarsden> Yes, and I suspect the 63sector offset is a WinXP legacy of some sort.
<jo-erlend> I suppose I'll make a backup and then manually partition before I start reinstalling.
<jo-erlend> the disk actually has jumpers to decide if you want one of more partitions with XP.
<jmarsden> Ugh!  So I was somewhat correct, the drive works overtime to help Windows out, and in the process confuses Linux, perhaps?
<jo-erlend> but perhaps the installer could have a list of known disks that suffers from this and partition accordingly? Because these disks are new and are being sold. And people installing Ubuntu _will_ notice the radical speed differences.
<jmarsden> Does a clean install from a current Ubuntu CD still get you the 63 sector offsets by default?  That should probably be fixed...
<jo-erlend> jmarsden: it does.
<jo-erlend> actually, I think there is something wrong. sda1 starts at 1 and ends at 13. The second starts at 13 ... That's not right, is it?
<jmarsden> Maybe related to bug #530071
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 530071 in util-linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 9 other projects) "Lucid Default live-cd install fails with 4K sector / Advanced Format drives (affects: 5) (heat: 11)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530071
<jmarsden> jo-erlend: That sounds like you have two overlapping partitions... that would be bad.
<jo-erlend> jmarsden: that sounds very similar, yes. That's the disk I have as well.
<jmarsden> OK, so you might want to add any info to that bug that you think will help, or check for fixes mentioned there you can use.
<jo-erlend> I just installed 10.04.2 yesterday, so it isn't fixed.
<jo-erlend> jmarsden: it's related, except I used the alternate installer. That bug is for live-cd.
<jmarsden> jo-erlend: OK.  Then file a new bug against (whatever the alternate installer is called) and see what happens, I suppose.  I'd mention the relatedness to #530071 so others can find and read that discussion too.
<jo-erlend> jmarsden: the problem is that I don't really understand this.
<jmarsden> jo-erlend: That's OK, describe what you did and what happened, in detail so someone else could repeat it.  Include the fdisk -l /dev/sda (or whatever device is relevant) info in the report.
<jmarsden> jo-erlend: You could also try installing 10.10 Maverick and see if it does any better.
<jmarsden> I need to go to bed... I hope I helped a little, anyway :)
<jo-erlend> jmarsden: you did. Thanks and sleep well :)
<udienz> Hi, i need your help about bug 677226, this package still have security problem in Natty. can anyone open this bug in natty? i will merging this package now
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 677226 in systemtap (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "CVE-2010-4170 and CVE-2010-4171: staprun module loading/unloading security fixes (affects: 1) (heat: 147)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/677226
<acarpine> Hi people!
<acarpine> A couple days ago I opened a new bug that is now fixed with the latest release of Natty. What is the correct way to proceed in this case?
<AbhijiT> procced with what? the bug status? or the ap for which bug submited?
<acarpine> the bag status. I have to close the bug report?
<AbhijiT> no
<acarpine> What is the ap?
<AbhijiT> marke it as fix released
<acarpine> Ok perfect tks AbhijiT
<AbhijiT> np
<hggdh> acarpine: re the bug just fixed with a new natty package: it would be nice to find out *which* change fixed the issue, and point to it; of course, if nothing pops up, just state 'fixed by unknown change in package xyz (full version string)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-20
<penalvch> Regarding bug 705838, LO does not crash it just closes, as expected. As per Microsoft ( http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/powerpoint-help/create-and-distribute-a-self-running-powerpoint-presentation-HA001034817.aspx ) this is intentional as a .pps (PowerPoint Show) file is supposed to only open in Slide Show view and not allow editing. This bug should be marked Invalid.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 705838 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "OpenOffice Impress crashes when I hit ESC key to exit fullscreen slideshow of some presentations (affects: 1) (heat: 130)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705838
<micahg> penalvch: go ahead, add that link
<penalvch> micahg: Ok.
<micahg> penalvch: thanks
<micahg> at best, I could see it as wishlist, but I'd consider that only if the reporter complains
<penalvch> micahg: Agreed.
<AbhijiT> hi
<AbhijiT> while doint ubuntu-bugs libreoffice error that problem cannot be reported this is not genuine ubuntu package
<AbhijiT> what to do?
<AbhijiT> help
<micahg> AbhijiT: use ubuntu-bug, move it to libreoffice after filing
<AbhijiT> oh okay
<AbhijiT> micahg, in ubuntu-bug i choose last option that is other package but then it gives error chooose package first
<AbhijiT> there is not category for office
<micahg> AbhijiT: don't worry about category, just file a generic bug and add the information, PPA packages aren't reportable in general with apport
<AbhijiT> ok. then for time being i selecty first one that is security bug
<micahg> err, don't do that unless it's a security bug
<AbhijiT> oh leave it. i wll report directly on launchpad
<micahg> AbhijiT: that works too in this case :)
<AbhijiT> :)
<AbhijiT> oh. bug reporting on launchpad for libreoffice is disabled grayed out. now i try on direct libreoffice bugzilla
<AbhijiT> :(
<micahg> AbhijiT: huh?
<AbhijiT> yes
<AbhijiT> i there are two projects libreoffice on launchad and bug reporting is grayed out for both
<micahg> AbhijiT: it's in natty, so you can file bugs against it
<micahg> AbhijiT: no, file it against Ubuntu
<micahg> libreoffice package
<AbhijiT> ammmmm. oh okay ubuntu okay
<AbhijiT> micahg, report bug link on this page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu takes me to the wiki page and not to the actualy bug reporting page?
<micahg> AbhijiT: right, which is why I said to use ubuntu-bug genercially
<AbhijiT> :(
<AbhijiT> and dunno how to use ubuntu bug generically.
<micahg> there are instructions to file a bug manually on that wiki page
<micahg> AbhijiT: just run ubuntu-bug
<AbhijiT> i run that
<AbhijiT> now there is dialog box asking to select category. which one to select?
 * micahg doesn
<micahg> t know, maybe other
<AbhijiT> ok
<AbhijiT> micahg, done finally here https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=34494
<ubot4> Freedesktop bug 34494 in Libreoffice "ibus not working" [Normal,New]
<AbhijiT> micahcowan, what is that CC list means?
<AbhijiT> micahg, ^^^
<micahg> AbhijiT: that probably should've been filed on launchpad
<AbhijiT> but i cant. :9
<AbhijiT> :(
<micahg> unless the upstream ibus support doesn't exist
<AbhijiT> micahg, you konw anyone who maitence launchapd LO ppa? so that i can contact him
<micahg> AbhijiT: you can just file a bug on Launcphad :P
<AbhijiT> yeah but i told naa in ubuntu that report bug is taking me to ubuntu wiki. there is no way to actually submit the bug
<AbhijiT> :(
<micahg> hmm, I guess other support is broke
<AbhijiT> yeah
<micahg> AbhijiT: well, there are instructions on teh wiki for manually filing a bug
<AbhijiT> :-s
<AbhijiT> ok wil try that afterwards!
<penguin42> anyone around that can set an importance? Bug 722024 to wishlist
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 722024 in file-roller (Ubuntu) "Handle .rar files (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722024
<nigelb> penguin42: Done.
<penguin42> Thanks
<serfus> hey there hggdh, thanks for approving me for the team :)
<hggdh> serfus: welcome :-)
<erkan^> hello, is someone there ?
<erkan^> I have a problem with lekhonee-gnome, that can not install on Ubuntu. My OS is ubuntu 10.10 and see a paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/569692/
<micahg> erkan^: it depends on an uninstallable package
 * micahg should try to get a new version in natty
<erkan^> i see a website: https://fedorahosted.org/lekhonee/ ; last version is 0.9.1 or 0.11 micahcowan
<erkan^> :S
<erkan^> sorry micahcowan
<erkan^> micahg,
<micahg> yes, Debian has 0.11, but they only seem to have the GNOME version
<erkan^> http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/lekhonee-gnome
<micahg> this is actually bug 538773
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538773 in pida (Debian) (and 9 other projects) "Please remove python-gtkhtml2 from package dependencies (affects: 59) (dups: 6) (heat: 256)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538773
<erkan^> ok
<erkan^> what can I do now, micahg ? or nothing? :S
<micahg> erkan^: propose a debdiff that fixes it for that package if you can
<erkan^> debdiff ?
<micahg> !debdiff | erkan^
<ubot4> erkan^: A simple way to patch Debian/Ubuntu packages is to attach a debdiff to a bug report, or send it to the team which handles the package. Learn more about it from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/Debdiff
<erkan^> ok i go read
<erkan^> that is difficult information for me, because my engilish is not good, micahg
<micahg> erkan^: ok, don't worry about it then
<erkan^> ok, i go eat. later see i what i do ... thank you micahg (-:
<Tetsuo55> hello, does anyone know if there is already a bug ticket for the display failing to enable when switching between laptop and standalone display?
<hggdh> Tetsuo55: there might be. But it is probably better to open a new one -- the specifics of video and computer hardware, plus UBuntu version may play into the bug, and
<hggdh> Tetsuo55: pretty much make it unique (or near so)
<Tetsuo55> ok i opened a new bug
<Tetsuo55> i need your help one more time
<Tetsuo55> there is also a related bug, or missing feature
<Tetsuo55> my laptop has a hardware button for switching between internal and external display
<Tetsuo55> but to ubuntu it doesnt exist
<Tetsuo55> i cannot find anything using some basic keywords, maybe it has a special name?
<Tetsuo55> I also have a bunch of open bugs that i can no longer reproduce, does that mean i can close them?
<hggdh> Tetsuo55: (1) hardware button for switching between internal/external display: yes, please open a bug for linux;
<hggdh> Tetsuo55: (2) your own open bugs that you cannot reproduce anymore: if *no action* has been done on them, then please:
<hggdh> a.  add a comment you cannot reproduce anymore and add the current version of the package (where you cannot reproduce anymore)
<hggdh> b.  close the bug invalid
<hggdh> If others have piped in, or bugs made a dup of yours (or yours made a dup) -- on the (current) primary bug, do action (a) above, but *do* *not* close it
<Tetsuo55> ok
<Tetsuo55> what about this crash " npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV"
<Tetsuo55> i have many bugs open for that, most of them seem to be private
<Tetsuo55> reported between september and october, since i report all my crashes they seem to be fixed, as i have not reported new ones since then
<Tetsuo55> im still using the same packadge, but i believe the binary gets updated while the wrapper stays the same
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-13
<dlentz> I unmarked it as a duplicate
<hggdh> dlentz: did you find the apport hooks?
<hggdh> dlentz: if not, you can search for all packages that provide one via apt-file
<hggdh> apt-file search usr/share/apport/package-hooks
<hggdh> lifeless: I am setting bug 931167 as a dup of bug 931207 -- I added a valgrind to mine
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 931167 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "NM-applet using crazy memory (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931167
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 931207 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "nm-applet memory usage continuously increasing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931207
<hggdh> hum, there is also bug 930491
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 930491 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Large memory leak in nm-applet (affects: 12) (dups: 1) (heat: 54)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930491
<em> Im going to report a bug. The bug is that something is packaged wrong. What do you assign the bug too?
<micahg> em: the package in question
<em> Okay.
<em> python-pyopencl
<micahg> what about it?
<em> well i just found that someone already reported this bug
<em> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyopencl/+bug/763457
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 763457 in pyopencl (Ubuntu) "pyopencl falsely depends on nvidia-current (affects: 18) (heat: 82)" [High,Confirmed]
<em> so now what do I do?
<em> It's been reported just no one cares maybe.
<micahg> well, is there another implementation of opencl in the archive that it can depend on, it seems like the only one is provided by the nvidia binary drivers
<em> I dont really understand what that means. But I don't have an nvidia card but I want to install python-pyopencl
<micahg> I can take a look in a bit, but I think someone else offered to fix this sometime soon
<em> if a bug like that gets fixed does it show up in updates of 11.04 also?
<micahg> no, not unless someone does the work
<em> or would the package in 11.04 just be left buggy?
<em> I think I don't understand the meaning of updates then
<em> when the update manager says there are updates, what's going on there?
<kklimonda> someone did the work :)
<em> if someone will do the work i will send them a bitcoin
<kklimonda> first the bug should be fixed in the current development release (that's what micahg is thinking about doing himself right now)
<kklimonda> after that it can be considered if the fix is a good candidate for stable releases
<em> I see.
<em> 11.04 is a stable release?
<kklimonda> if so someone (maybe the same person who did the initial fix, but not necessarily ) has to prepare a fix for every affected release
<micahg> umm, this needs someone that deals with graphics to fix since our binaries don't provide those opencl packages
<kklimonda> I'd try asking RAOF if he's still working on that - he's the last person to comment on it
<kklimonda> (or rather planning on working)
<em> I'll see if I can find him.
<hggdh> now THIS is a record (at least for me): Thunderbird is using 1.5G of resident memory!
<micahg> hggdh: I've hit that before when I moved large amounts of main between accounts
<hggdh> micahg: it was idling...
<hggdh> *IS* idling
<micahg> wow, I have 14 accounts and mine is only using 735Mb, but it's only been running for about 9 hours
<hggdh> micahg: is it worth the time to valgrind the beast?
<hggdh> or is it just the old problem with memory management?
<micahg> well, memory management should be improving, but if you've found a leak, it might be worth valgrinding (but IIRC, there's some trick to doing that with Mozilla stuff)
<hggdh> yeah. Will look at moz to find the details. I am already on a valgrind streak, given that nm-applet is also memory hungry now
<hggdh> and compiz. And indicator-application-service
<micahg> yeah, found that out earlier today
 * micahg wonders if it's the new libc
<hggdh> I was wondering about a common source as well
<mainerror> dlentz: Thank you! I've added more information and steps to reproduce. :)
<Kurdistan> hi I have bug in latest kubuntu 11.10. when I connect my usb bluetooth and try to send files between laptop-phone my laptop freezes.
<Kurdistan> can this be a kernel bug?
<Kurdistan> uname -r
<Kurdistan> 3.0.0-16-generic
<Kurdistan> have tested different 3.0.0* kernel with same result
<Kurdistan> it have worked with previews (k)ubuntu releases
<veger> I think bug #788768 can be solved with updating the package to the newer debian package. I have gained some experience with modifying packages and providing fixes, but I never updated a package to a higher version. Could anyone guide me a bit, or tell me how to apply for a mentor/sponsor?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 788768 in pbuilder (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Missing depends on dpkg-dev for dpkg-architecture (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788768
<dlentz> vegter, unless it's Precise, i don't think you can do it without an SRU
<dlentz> do you need a newer version, or just adding dpkg-dev in the control file?
<veger> newer version
<veger> doing a precise update (first) is fine by me
<veger> I'd like to update pbuidler to version 0.206 (currently it is 0.204)
<veger> just to lern about updating (and fixing the mentioned bug)
<veger> Oh... I see that pbuilder is on https://merges.ubuntu.com/p/pbuilder/ so it is a waste to update manually?
<dlentz> that version is for precise, no?
<yofel> precise has 0.204ubuntu2, fix is in 205
<yofel> so this needs a merge
<veger> it is not done automatically?
<yofel> veger: nope
<veger> found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging I'll try to use that guide to perform the merge to 0.206
<yofel> auto-syncs are done automatically until DebianImportFreeze. But this is a merge, which always need to be done by someone
<yofel> veger: what importance do you want on that bug?
<veger> low I suppose, as it is easily circumvented by installing the package
<yofel> agreed
<veger> yofel: So I set the status to 'In Progress' and start following the merge guide I mentioned and report back here when I am done (or stuck)?
<yofel> not here, if you need help with merging ask in #ubuntu-packaging or #ubuntu-motu
<veger> yofel: dlentz: ok, thanks for helping
<dlentz> i don't think i helped :P
<veger> hm... you might be right... ;)
<dlentz> i'm used to using my ppa's for packaging updates, never bother to merge them back
<veger> I do the same for some packages, but I'd like to help out a bit so decided to see whether I could officially merge pbuilder
<dlentz> &**$!)@ launchpad timeouts
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-14
<zzecool> the latest update  =  A BUG  ;p
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-plugins-main/+bug/931960
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 931960 in compiz (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Hot Corners and Keyboard shortcuts doesn't work for any of the compiz plugins (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mainerror> If I have a visual glitch in the global menu, against what project do I file that bug? Unity?
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/931972
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 931972 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Lightdm not using per user's wallpaper anymore and reverted back to the default ubuntu one (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<zzecool> Anyone here ?  :)
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/931960
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 931960 in compiz (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Hot Corners and Keyboard shortcuts doesn't work for any of the compiz plugins (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/931967
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 931967 in xorg (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Corrupted graphics after the login until the unity launcher appears (affects: 3) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<veger> bug #161966 has states that it affects kdeutils, but gcalctool is a gnome application. So I assume that the status of kdeutils should be set to invalid?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 161966 in kdeutils (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Color buttons (dups: 1) (heat: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161966
<yofel> veger: I believe that's just missing gtk3 theming support in kubuntu 11.10 (see bug 825858)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 825858 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Please package oxygen-gtk3 (affects: 20) (dups: 2) (heat: 110)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825858
<veger> kdeutils is added to indicate that gcalctool is not correctly working with Kubuntu?
<veger> or your are commenting on the newest comment by Fred? He does not seem to use Kubuntu
<yofel> veger: no idea, but I don't see how gcalctool has anything to do with kdeutils
<yofel> he probably added that out of lack of knowledge of a better package
<yofel> I would close that invalid
<yofel> not an issue in kdeutils
<yofel> if anything he should file a new bug
<veger> ok, I'll set the status to invalid and add a response to add a new bug, if he found new errors/problems
<veger> thanks again for your help
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-15
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firestarter/+bug/932485
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 932485 in firestarter (Ubuntu) "Firestarter breaks networking during bootup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mfisch> Could someone mark bug 893944 as Triaged for me?  It looks like it has enough info.  It's a lucid bug that I think is unlikely to be fixed, but I suppose that's a developer decision
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 893944 in gnome-user-docs (Ubuntu) "Broken symlinks in /usr/share/gnome/help/user-guide/en_GB/ (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/893944
<psusi> mfisch, does it only affect lucid or is it still present?
<mfisch> psusi: looks like I missed you, sorry, I'll chec
<bdmurray> bug squad meeting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<nailora> could someone check bug #920128 and make it public if possible?
<charlie-tca> bug 920128
<charlie-tca> nailora: done
<yofel> hm, first ubottu burns down and now ubot?
<yofel> jpds: ^
<nailora> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<veger> found myself bug #792847 for which I think I found a upstream report (which got fixed). I cannot reproduce the bug, so I do not know whether  it is indeed the correct upstream report... What do to? Leave status to 'New'?
<veger> no bug report? Well here is the manual version: (debianutils) run-parts does not seem to reap its children: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debianutils/+bug/792847
<zzecool> Please someone else check for this bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/933059  and confirm it  thanks
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/933059
<zzecool> bot dead? ;/
<charlie-tca> bot is dead
<zzecool> poor bot
<charlie-tca> all the bots seem dead today
<zzecool> i got one off the most nasty bugs i could find on my laptop...
<zzecool> take some time and read my report /:)
<zzecool> Someone allrdy confirmed it  :D   was that you ?
<charlie-tca> No, let me see
<zzecool> oh thanks
<charlie-tca> launchpad decided there was another user, and confirmed it automatically
<htorque> hi all! should this be reopened? bug 930291
<htorque> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-application/+bug/930291
<htorque> the fix fixed a different leak afaict
<zzecool> then you can reopen  with a description  explaining why :)
<veger> since there are some people active at the moment, I have also a question:
<veger> found myself bug #792847 for which I think I found a upstream report (which got fixed). I cannot reproduce the bug, so I do not know whether  it is indeed the correct upstream report... What do to? Leave status to 'New'?
<veger> (debianutils) run-parts does not seem to reap its children: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debianutils/+bug/792847
<charlie-tca> veger: that would take someone more familiar with debianutils to determine
<veger> so, since it is unsure whether the report is ok, leave the status?
<veger> and hope someone with more debianutil experience finds it?
<charlie-tca> yeah, usually. But do make sure to add a comment that you can not reproduce it
<veger> ok, I will add it
<grmls> good evening
<grmls> i have a question about bug #931135
<grmls> how i get the output of "/usr/sbin/grub-probe --device-map="/boot/grub/device.map" --target=fs -v /boot/grub"
<grmls> an what does jibel man with "Try with --recheck." ?   i use ubuntu/kubuntu since october 2011 and i dont understand the infos
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-16
<charlie-tca> Jibel didn't mean anything, that is a message from the log file
<charlie-tca> All I see there are a couple of log reports. No one is asking for more information yet
<charlie-tca> I would guess the next step would be to try the install again and see if it still fails, since it was failing for alpha2
<grmls> okay
<charlie-tca> That was about 14 days ago or so, and there is a new image daily. Perhaps that has already been fixed
<grmls> hmm
<grmls> i need the hole iso new?
<charlie-tca> yes, it needs to be the iso dated today, to have the most current fixes in it
<grmls> where can i see the iso dated today or yesterday, etc. ?1
<charlie-tca> grmls: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<grmls> hmm i taken the iso form here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/206/builds/11115/downloads
<grmls> <--- a little bit confused.
<charlie-tca> That's a dvd instead of a cd, but you can try it
<charlie-tca> You took the precise one, not the lucid one, right?
<grmls> right
<charlie-tca> I don't know if it will be exactly the same, since I only the see the bug report listing the cd, but try it anyway. see if it works
<grmls> okay i will try next the daily build
<grmls> can you plz explain me "status function" at the launchpad
<grmls> my reported bugs are "status new". i need or dont need to change?!
<charlie-tca> If you are the reporter, you should not change them from new
<charlie-tca> Status is what is current happening to the bug report. If no one has triaged it yet, it would be in new. If someone else had the same issue, it moves to confirmed. If it has been reviewed and determined to be ready to work, it is triaged. If more information is needed, it is usually set to incomplete
<grmls> thx
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<grmls> thx :)
<grmls> have you some information about the bugsquad for me? (hmp, i think improve my english is a very good idea)
<charlie-tca> sure, let me get you a wiki page that helps
<charlie-tca> This is a very good starting point:
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<grmls> thy a lot
<charlie-tca> Thank you for helping with bugs
<grmls> np :)
<grmls> this is a great community with a great os :) i help gladly :)
<charlie-tca> That is what makes this a great community, too
<grmls> gn8 together. thx for your help charlie cu :)
<mfisch> bdmurray: do you own this page?  http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bugnumbers/yesterday.html
<mfisch> If I mark a bug as Incomplete and then comment on it, does that freeze the 60 days, or does the OP have to respond?
<micahg> no, someone has to respond
<mfisch> micahg: someone meaning OP or anyone?
<micahg> anyone
<mfisch> micahg: so when I mark a bug as incomplete and then comment as to why, I've just stopped the clock
<micahg> reset
<mfisch> micahg: reset back to 60 days?
<micahg> yep
<mfisch> micahg: okay.  I thought any response permanently stopped the clock.  Thanks for clarifying
<mfisch> micahg: I'm going to add that to the wiki page
<mfisch> I'm thinking of invalidating this one: bug 733443  It's been sitting as new for almost a year and the only real solution here is to have 1 bug per package
<mainerror> bkerensa: Regarding bug #893926. I heard that I'd have to use quilt for that bug to get it fixed.
<mainerror> I just had no time to start learning about quilt and how to use it. :(
<kamusin> is any known bug report about a low noise when you are copying or transfering files into a usb storage or similar?
<kamusin> by the way, I am running precise fully updated
<mfisch> is there a way to put a bug into several different packages?
<mfisch> specifically bug #189852 which needs to go to 4-5 packages
<roadmr> mfisch: the one about opengl man pages missing?
<roadmr> bug 189852
<roadmr> where/s the bot?
<charlie-tca> It was missing yesterday too
<mfisch> roadmr: yeah
<roadmr> ok, one bot missing in action
<charlie-tca> Will each package require a separate fix, or will a fix in one package fix all of them?
<mfisch> roadmr: is this a known one?
<roadmr> mfisch: the same bug can track tasks for several packages
<mfisch> charlie-tca: hmm, I suspect a different fix for each
<charlie-tca> Then you click on project and add a new package for each one
<mfisch> charlie-tca: so I need to figure out the package -> project relationship
<charlie-tca> You need to know each package you want to add is all
<mfisch> and some projects may not be registered, which ,means I need to send it upstrea
<mfisch> upstream
<charlie-tca> You simply click project instead of package
<mfisch> actually from first glance only freeglut is in LP.  So I will file 5 upstream bugs
<mfisch> I can see why this one has lingered so long ;)
<zzecool> Take a look here and confirm please
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/933627
<zzecool> Bot still dead  ;/
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/933627
<charlie-tca> bug 189852
<charlie-tca> jpds: can we get ubot2 working again?
<joumetal> bug 189852
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 189852 in freeglut "OpenGL man pages missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189852
<charlie-tca> jpds: Thank you for fixing it
<charlie-tca> or whoever did fix it, Thank you
<jpds> o/
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-17
<grmls> hi
<zzecool> hi
<Chauncellor> Hi, question: If a bug has had a fix in *-proposed and a verification-needed tag was added to the bug report, a few weeks go by with no verification, then the fix ends up being pushed anyway, should the verification-needed tag be removed? I'm speaking of bug 863290
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 863290 in bamf "Bamf Ignores some local .desktop files with OnlyShowIn flag" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863290
<micahg> Chauncellor: no, someone still needs to verify it
<Chauncellor> micahg, thanks for the response!
<NixGeek> I would like to help out with providing extra information for a bug that is in the tracker.  How can I get it promoted to where someone with more knowledge of fast-user-switching-applet to look at it?
<eQuiNoX__> NixGeek: you can subscribe people to a particular bug if you wish
<eQuiNoX__> or a particular group, if there is one
<NixGeek> I have subscribed to the bug in case there are future updates... does it just take some time for the higher powers to see the bug and assign it to someone who knows what they are doing?
<eQuiNoX__> do you just wish to bring the issue to someones notice, or do you wish to help out in fixing the bug(as in contributing a patch?)
<eQuiNoX__> in case of the former, id just ask someone on the irc and wait - in case of the latter, id attach a patch and subscribe a sponsor to the bug for reviewing  the patch.
<NixGeek> I was looking to just promote it.  Thank you, and I will head over to the #ubuntu forum tomorrow to start my troubleshooting
<eQuiNoX__> np - also if you have extra information about the bug as you had mentioned earlier, do mention it as a comment in LP; it'll help out those who are trying to fix it.
<veger> Could someone set bug #934044 to Wishlist?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 934044 in devscripts "uscan should convert to tar.gz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934044
<brendand> veger - it's not usual to request your own bugs to be a certain importance
<veger> you are right, but as this is a feature request, I thought that its importance would always be wishlist hence I asked here...
<brendand> aaagh, what happened to thunderbird!
<davmor2> brendand: use safe mode
<brendand> safe mode?
<davmor2> brendand: thunerbird -safe-mode
<brendand> righto
<davmor2> brendand: there should be a fix latter today
<mfisch> about to send off my bug control app...
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-18
<pvivek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/GettingSetUp. In the section "Teaching Bazaar about you" this command is given
<pvivek> "bzr launchpad-login fchu". But before in no other section he speaks about Launchpad . And its the last section. Should i skip to last section first and then come back to this?
<pvivek> I would be very glad if someone can help me out. I really want to contribute to opensource
<veger> I found two reports with a package update request (for the same package). The one with the highest version number request is 'In Progress'. Should I close the other (older) report as Duplicate?
<Ampelbein> veger: Yes, the one thats more active should be left open.
<veger> ok (luckily that is also the newer l
<veger> *one)
<hjd> Anyone know if bug 926605 would be considered a duplicate of bug 824708 or not? While they are triggered in different ways, I assume they are both calling the underlying code resulting in the error.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 926605 in aptitude "aptitude: failed to download the changlog of apt: Download queue destroyed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926605
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 824708 in aptitude "Changelog download failed: Download queue destroyed." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824708
<hjd> s/the underlying/the same underlying/
<grmls> hi :)
<mainerror> Hello,
<grmls> hi mainerror
<mainerror> If I have a bug which is similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/utouch/+bug/777074
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 777074 in unity "Apple Magic Trackpad: pointer freezes on 3 or 4 finger touch using a "Cambridge Silicon Radio" bluetooth dongle." [Undecided,Invalid]
<mainerror> but with a different USB Dongle, should I add that information in that bug report?
<mainerror> Or should I create a new bug report for that? Doesn't sound right though.
<grmls> hmm
<grmls> i think add your information in that bug
<yofel> mainerror: considering the bug was closed rather file a new one and mention the old bug in the new one
<mainerror> Alright, I'll do that then. That was what bothered me, I thought that adding a comment to a closed bug will reopen it.
<mainerror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/utouch/+bug/935569
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 935569 in utouch "Apple Magic Trackpad: pointer freezes on 3 or 4 finger touch using a "Delock Bluetooth V2.1 + EDR" bluetooth dongle." [Undecided,New]
<mainerror> Filed a new bug for it and added all relevant information.
<mainerror> It can be closed now.
<mainerror> I've also marked it as a duplicate of 777074
<yofel> mainerror: marking it as a duplicate counts as closing it, just mention the other bug
<mainerror> I've mentioned it but I'm not sure if it should stay open since it is actually not even a valid bug. :)
<pvivek> i have setup the environment to start off. I am a beginner. I want to start contributing to open source by fixing a few bugs. Would be very glad if someone can guide me as to which bug to take up and start working on
<Ampelbein> pvivek: Any open bug is good, as long as the status is not "In Progress".
<pvivek> Ampelbein : Thank you, i am searching for bugs from here http://harvest.ubuntu.com/opportunities/ . Any other good place to find small bugs to get started with?
<jtaylor> pvivek: a couple fo these are probably easy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=ftbfs+precise&field.tags_combinator=ALL
<veger_> pvivek: check this page out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut
<pvivek> jtaylor , veger_ : Thanks a lot. Will start finding now
<veger> what to do with a report asking to update a package of a proprietary application? Close as invalid and tell that it is impossible for us to update?
<Ampelbein> veger: What application and what bug in particular?
<veger> bug #572853
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 572853 in teamspeak-client "Teamspeak 3 Needs Updated Version in Repo" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572853
<veger> checked out their website and downloaded newest version, but it without any source... Version 2 was open source I think
<Ampelbein> I don't know the license of teamspeak, but if we (as Ubuntu) have the possibility to distribute the compiled binaries, it should be left open - quite like the closed source nvidia drivers.
<veger> they do not provide a (debian) package, but some self-extracting .run script. Suppose the teamspeak developers should provide the package themselves?
<Ampelbein> And in the license terms I read "You may not distribute TeamSpeak software otherwise over the Internet, unless you obtain prior written consent from TeamSpeak Systems GmbH or Triton CI & Associates, Inc. to do so." so I'd say: not possible.
<veger> yeah... :)
<Ampelbein> It's also possible to package a wrapper-script that downloads that *.run file and executes it, like it's done with the adobe Flashplayer. So I'd leave the report open.
<veger> that would be possible yes. Ok I'll leave it as it is
<krnekhelesh> hello everyone
<krnekhelesh> please can anyone mark this bug as a wishlist
<krnekhelesh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/904749
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 904749 in unity "Add startup application should let you choose one from the launcher!" [Undecided,New]
<krnekhelesh> thank u
<Ampelbein> krnekhelesh: done
<krnekhelesh> please mark this bug as wishlist https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/925392
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 925392 in unity "No keyboard shortcut for Session Menu" [Undecided,New]
<krnekhelesh> may be even add tag "needs ayatana design"
<krnekhelesh> I am not sure
<krnekhelesh> anybody?
<krnekhelesh> pls mark this bug as wishlist
<krnekhelesh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/925392
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 925392 in unity "No keyboard shortcut for Session Menu" [Undecided,New]
<zzecool> krnekhelesh: what is the "session menu"  i dont get what you are describing on the bug report
<krnekhelesh> zzecool: i did not report the bug
<krnekhelesh> however he is referrring to the indicator menu which shows system settings, shutdown etc
<zzecool> super + s  = Expo plugin  = reveal miniature of the workspaces
<zzecool> super + s never did this
<zzecool> at least on unity
<krnekhelesh> i thought that as well...i suppose he is wishing for a keyboard shortcut for the indicator menu
<krnekhelesh> should I mark the bug incomplete asking for more info?
<zzecool> i dont rly now
<krnekhelesh> oh by the way could you have a look at this
<zzecool> if you are on the desktop without any application active
<krnekhelesh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/934549
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 934549 in unity "The workspaces button should show the names of the workspaces, when clicked with the right mouse button" [Undecided,New]
<zzecool> f10  reveal the indicator menu
<krnekhelesh> zzecool, when in the desktop without any application active, pressing f10 shows me the file, edit etc menu of ubuntu desktop
<krnekhelesh> not the indicator menus
<zzecool> krnekhelesh: Are you search for the most "i cant understand what they say" bugs?
<zzecool> press your right key
<zzecool> multiple times
<krnekhelesh> ofcourse if you press f10 and then right key it shows the indicator menu
<zzecool> yeap
<krnekhelesh> and also the other bug i shared regarding the workspaces, i think it is redundant
<krnekhelesh> since you can just press the workspace icon and go to whichever workspace you want
<krnekhelesh> ?
<zzecool> The bug should be f10 should start form the right side of screen and instead of file to open the cog menu first
<krnekhelesh> i guess yes
<zzecool> Fix it :)
<krnekhelesh> the 1st bug or the 2nd one?
<krnekhelesh> :)
<zzecool> YOu can ask him first or just fix the description
<zzecool> the 1st
<krnekhelesh> ok i can do that
<zzecool> :D
<krnekhelesh> and regarding the workspaces, probably you could just set is as wont fix
<krnekhelesh> since it is redundant
<krnekhelesh> i'll fix the other bug regarding the f10 shortcut
<zzecool> He is asking about the workspace name ?  there is no such a thing
<krnekhelesh> yeah
<zzecool> Mark it as incomplete and ask him what does he mean :)
<krnekhelesh> ok
<zzecool> So you like bug hunting and triaging :P
<krnekhelesh> yeah
<zzecool> gj
<zzecool> :0
<krnekhelesh> I joined the ubuntu bug  squad last month
<krnekhelesh> and like to help
<zzecool> Great you did
<krnekhelesh> but thnx for ur help
<zzecool> np
<zzecool> im just a random bug hunter too
<zzecool> :)
<krnekhelesh> nice
<krnekhelesh> I focus mostly on unity since i use it a lot
<zzecool> if you can help me with press affect me too in some of my  fav bugs
<zzecool> :D
<krnekhelesh> sure
<krnekhelesh> links?
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> wait
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/933776
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 933776 in compiz ""Super + W" window picker only shows local windows, not all." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zzecool> first is this
<krnekhelesh> done
<zzecool> thank you
<zzecool> the other one is a different situation
<zzecool> its about dodge to active window removal
<zzecool> if you know what im talking about
<krnekhelesh> dodge to active window removal?
<zzecool> yeap
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/930148
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 930148 in unity "Dodge windows is down but what about making the launcher autohide only on maximised apps ?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zzecool> read before you accept this one
<zzecool> read the comments and deside
<zzecool> The unity launcher used to have 4 different behaviors  now only have 2
<zzecool>  they removed "dodge to window"  and " dodge to active window"
<krnekhelesh> oh yeah I think i read this today morning...its brilliant
<zzecool> and there are many ppl including me that we what this feature back
<krnekhelesh> I really miss dodge behaviour
<zzecool> what is brilliant ??  >.<
<zzecool> ohh
<zzecool> i was scared for a moments
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> moment*
<krnekhelesh> i really support this bug
<krnekhelesh> that's what i meant
<zzecool> Nice
<zzecool> i like you more nowe
<zzecool> now
<zzecool> :D:D
<krnekhelesh> haha
<zzecool> You can also take place in the conversation below to the comments :)
<krnekhelesh> I cant believe they removed the code for dodge since it confused some users
<zzecool> ....
<krnekhelesh> I think dodge made unity more space efficient
<zzecool> this is 99% an excuse
<zzecool> exactly
<zzecool> There is something else fishy that they dont say
<zzecool> this cant be a serious reason
<krnekhelesh> yeah, everybody like david calle and many other developers also miss this feature
<zzecool> And the best thing is why keep autohide  instead of intelihide?
<krnekhelesh> yeah
<zzecool> Read my comments
<krnekhelesh> ok
<zzecool> and put yours too if you want
<zzecool> we need support on this bug
<krnekhelesh> i will
<zzecool> because i see this as a bug
<zzecool> :)
<krnekhelesh> will need some time to read through all the comments
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> take your time :)
<zzecool> im going to make soem coffee
<zzecool> some
<krnekhelesh> go ahead
<zzecool> If you have any connection with devs like david who like the dodge
<zzecool> point the to this bug report
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> point them*
<krnekhelesh> ok
<krnekhelesh> i see him sometimes in google+ , will let him know
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> krnekhelesh: are you using precise or oneiric?
<krnekhelesh> precise
<zzecool> you can join #ubuntu+1  too then
<zzecool> there is too much bug hunting there too :P
<krnekhelesh> oh ok
<krnekhelesh> zzecool: nice discussion on the bug report...your points are valid..making intellihide default might confuse users, but they should leave it as an option
<zzecool> true
<krnekhelesh> they should definitely add a new option to the launcher behaviour being intellihide.
<krnekhelesh> there have been some reports regarding the launcher is hidden on login which is confusing
<krnekhelesh> and so many more
<krnekhelesh> which can be solved with intellihide
<zzecool> i know and believe me they know too
<krnekhelesh> yeah
<krnekhelesh> I am right now sending message on google+ to david calle and jorge castro
<zzecool> jorge castro ... no
<krnekhelesh> ?
<zzecool> he is not with us on this one
<zzecool> as i can remember reading some of his comments on omgubuntu
<krnekhelesh> ok
<mainerror> Wait, so it isn't a bug that the launcher is hidden after login?
<krnekhelesh> there is a bug report stating that users having autohide on, are confused since the launcher is not present on login (hidden)
<krnekhelesh> there were some comments which said that the launcher should be shown until the desktop loads completely before it is hidden
<krnekhelesh> probably they might implement that
<krnekhelesh> not sre
<krnekhelesh> sure
<zzecool> Their decision to remove Dodge was stupid and going to result in numerous bug reports
<zzecool> this is my opinion
<krnekhelesh> yh definitely
<krnekhelesh> omgubuntu is down
<zzecool> i know
<krnekhelesh> wow
<zzecool> now i remembered about jorge castro
<zzecool> i was agaisnt him in the comment about ccsm
<krnekhelesh> regarding the removal?
<zzecool> he was asking the removal of CCSM from repositories
<krnekhelesh> of ccsm from repos
<zzecool> yes
<krnekhelesh> ah
<krnekhelesh> lots of controversies
<krnekhelesh> seriously ppl are already complaining that unity is not configurable and now they are discussing about removing ccsm
<mainerror> I totally agree with Jorge on that one though.
<krnekhelesh> i think they should keep that in repos and may be provide warning messages
<krnekhelesh> which they did now with an update
<krnekhelesh> the user should be careful
<zzecool> krnekhelesh: that was the best
<zzecool> we can remove the only gui for configuring the compiz plugins without alternative
<zzecool> cant*
<mainerror> You can't expect users to be careful or to use your product as intended. Never.
<zzecool> mainerror: its not installed byt default
<krnekhelesh> mainerror: true but what about customizing unity?
<mainerror> MyUnit.
<krnekhelesh> zzecool: exactly
<zzecool> Terminal can be even more deadly
<zzecool> imagine    "sudo  rm - rF / "
<krnekhelesh> mainerror: Tools like MyUnity has only recently come up..once they become more mature, they can they advise not using ccsm
<zzecool> so we must remove terminal right ?
<zzecool> to protect the user
<zzecool> .....
<zzecool> i dont like this kind of logic
<mainerror> No, it is not the same thing.
<krnekhelesh> mainerror: anyways, now ccsm shows a warning message which I think is the right step
<krnekhelesh> mainerror: also once tools like MyUnity, Ubuntu tweak become more and more popular, users will definitely use them instead of ccsm
<mainerror> I'm still against CCSM, mainly because I know what the majority of people do with warning messages.
<zzecool> mainerror: have you ever modified any of the compiz plugins ?
<mainerror> Yes.
<zzecool> mainerror: are you even better use any of them ?
<zzecool> if ccsm is going to be remove how are you gonna modify them ?
<zzecool> using gconf?
<mainerror> I've even bricked Unity once or twice (and I'm not a newbie).
<zzecool> so ?
<mainerror> gconf is probably a better option than CCSM.
<zzecool> CCSM is just a gui for gconf
<zzecool> how can be better
<krnekhelesh> zzecool: agree
<mainerror> Right, the problem with GUIs is that if they are not well designed they can cause a lot of trouble.
<mainerror> However, I'm going to leave the discussion since it apparently is a thing that depends on the personal point of view.
<mainerror> Opinions.
<krnekhelesh> yeah :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-19
<grmls> hi
<berdario> Hello
<berdario> this is nothing new... but I'm wondering how to solve it
<berdario> I'm running 12.04 since alpha1
<berdario> and now, I get a lot of packages kept back
<berdario> (when using update-manager it talks about doing  a partial-upgrade)
<yofel> berdario: 12.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<berdario> I'm running a alpha, so it's fine
<berdario> yofel, this is a problem about reporting bugs
<berdario> the problem is this:
<yofel> partial-upgrades aren't necessarily bugs
<yofel> can be though
<berdario> when something crashes (like  oneconf-service right now), there's the usual apport window popping up
<berdario> and suggesting to report the bug
<yofel> ah, now I know what you mean :/
<berdario> but then, it'll fail... complaining that I can't do that... since my system isn't completely updated
<berdario> yofel, good :D have you already settled on a solution for that?
<yofel> maybe someone else knows a solution for that, I don't sorry
<berdario> ok, maybe it could be considered a bug itself?
<yofel> not really, that's intentional
<berdario> I know... but it's sort of a catch 22: the bug may be not valid, since my system isn't completely updated... and yet, there's apparently no way to completely update it
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-11
<melodie> gn
<rbasak> Could someone create a Precise task for me on bug 1119145 please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1119145 in nagios-plugins (Ubuntu) "check_dhcp -s <hostaddress> doesn't work if dhcp-server answers with different next-server ip" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1119145
<Daviey> rbasak: done :)
<rbasak> Thank you!
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1122100  <-- this sounds like a support request...
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1122100 in Ubuntu "Live dvd issues" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Well it looks like it needs splitting
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: The last one in there is an absolute classic though
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, i'll leave you to it
 * TheLordOfTime can't modify the bug due to FFox bug right now
<penguin42>  'The last issue I'm having is, after a hard shutdown of the computer, it boots with the screen upside down'
<penguin42> that's a corker
<melodie> hello
<penguin42> hi
<melodie> hi penguin42 :)
<melodie> does someone here know about the package having for name "language-selector-gnome", which has a command reverse of the package name "gnome-language-selector" ? I meet with a real issue with it and can't get around. Is that a known bug or is it me ?
<melodie> (I have tried and tried and tried again to use it, and get the same result always : the menus are still in English although I installed another language and removed the en locales !! -- I'm really turning mad... )
<melodie> the context : a Lubuntu precise remixed with Remastersys, and tested in a vbox machine where the network is ensured by Nat, which provides a sure connection to the web. therefore it *should* work !
<melodie> hi again
<melodie> good night
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-12
<penguin42> anyone understand lib[open]blas/atlas?   I've got a couple of bugs that are referring to crashes on newer AMD chips, it looks like they removed 3DNow instructions on some of them
<hggdh> penguin42: I am trying to find out what to do with steam bugs
<penguin42> thanks
<penguin42> I expected some cracks from chemists; steam and tar....
<ecolitan> hello, I'm trying to learn to triage, does someone have time to help with a specific bug i'm looking at first?
<penguin42> sure - which bug
<ecolitan> 414422
<ecolitan> because it looked easy :)
<penguin42> now if you say   bug 414422
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 414422 in sudo (Ubuntu) "sudo: unable to execute /bin/mv: Argument list too long" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414422
<penguin42> the bot does good things!
<ecolitan> bug 414422
<ecolitan> bot doesnt answer for me
<penguin42> huh, bad bot
<ecolitan> so according to the flowchart, first thing is to decide if it's really a bug
<penguin42> yeh, and I'm not sure it is
<ecolitan> me neither
<ecolitan> i cant reproduce in bash or sh
<ecolitan> and suspect the cause was something with shell escapes
<penguin42> well it is also 4 years old; I think there used to be fixed limits on argument length - I thought Linux was always quite generous/dynamic on them though
<penguin42> ecolitan: Just because you can't repeat it doesn't mean that it doesn't happen for the originator
<ecolitan> ok
<ecolitan> so with a 4 year old bug thats probably very environment specific, is it worth asking follow up questions?
<penguin42> ecolitan: Ah, try this   sudo -s /bin/echo `seq -f "/a long tomb of data goes here %g" 1 10000`
<ecolitan> ahhhh
<penguin42> doesn't happen without the sudo
<penguin42> which I'll admit to being surprised by
<penguin42> but is it a bug or just a limit, most Unix's have much stricter limits on arg limits
<ecolitan> 3572 was the limit of args
<ecolitan> hmmm
<penguin42> 3573 here :-)
<ecolitan> if I make the string smaller, i can have more args
<penguin42> yeh I think it's a total length thing
<penguin42> I can get it to fail without the sudo if I turn the length up to be fair
<penguin42> ecolitan: I'd say not-a-bug
<ecolitan> even if the behaviour is not in sudo documentation?
<penguin42> this fails without the sudo - so the arg list does have limits /bin/echo `seq -f "/a long tomb of data goes here %g" 1 90000`
<penguin42> it's just normal shell/process arg limits I think
<ecolitan> ok so according to the chart, neither a bug nor a support question, mark as invalid
<penguin42> I think so; you could point to use of xargs or find to do the job without running into the length limit
<ecolitan> so no importance is set for invalidated bugs
<penguin42> correct
<penguin42> bbl - food calls
<ecolitan> thank you
<ecolitan> hopefully will participate thursday
<hggdh_> penguin42: Steam bugs should be reported on Steam's BTS -- see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve#Problems.3F
<penguin42> hmm - I don't actually run steam myself and don't know much about it, other than those two bugs - I could create an account and report it on there but wouldn't be able to answer much in the way of questions
<penguin42> hggdh_: So I'm thinking I delete the core files from those two bugs and then mark them public, dupe them and then report to valve?
<penguin42> ah looks like it was fixed a few days ago
<penguin42> right, done
<penguin42> hggdh_: Thanks
<hggdh_> penguin42: yea, I would say remove the coredump, open it up, and close invalid with a reference to Valve's BTS
<penguin42> already done :-)
<hggdh_> penguin42: I also had this response: the crashes were from their bundled libraries not ubuntu ones so launchpad doesn't make sense, for that bug you want to launch steam with STEAM_RUNTIME=0 steam then go to file->update and it should be working after the update
<hggdh_> (the first part we already knew, the second is interesting (given that I never ran steam before)
<penguin42> yeh makes sense; an interesting question I guess is whether something like tar should run with other libc as long as it was a sanely built one
<hggdh_> penguin42: frankly, common (like "core") utilities should use the system. Otherwise we end up with another distro over the distro
<penguin42> hggdh_: Yeh, I think it should be possible for something in the bug system to flag when another libc is in procmaps
<hggdh_> we would have to hack apport for that. I wonder if it is worth the trouble
<penguin42> yeh it's probably rare
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-13
<trinikrono> when is the next bug day :D
<TheLordOfTime> who set up the totem bugday?
<TheLordOfTime> they forgot some things, so they need to be lectured.
<penguin42> was it om26.. ?
<TheLordOfTime> no clue
<TheLordOfTime> whomever set it up didn't link to upstream stuff
<squ1d> pppd[18215]: Protocol-Reject for unsupported protocol 0x8246
<squ1d> bug in pptp / pppd client using > Ubuntu 12.04
<squ1d> worked great in 11.04 now hangs constantly when using vpn with more traffic
<penguin42> best to report it
<squ1d> where
<squ1d> its all over the internet but no REAL solutions
<penguin42> get yourself an account on launchpad.net  and then use   ubuntu-bug pptp  (probably) to report it - although check if there is already an entry on bugs.launchpad.net for it
<squ1d> http://askubuntu.com/questions/144456/pptp-connection-disconnect
<squ1d> ok thanks
<squ1d> i've searched high and low.  nothing works
<penguin42> squ1d: If it worked in one version then didn't now then it sounds like a bug
<squ1d> but my other computer can use the same vpn and stay connected for a week or longer
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-14
<smartboyhw> Hello any bug control people here?
 * smartboyhw wonders if TheLordOfTime is here to help
<gigix> hi guys, I can't get hugday tools to work on my quantal installation. I followed the instructions on the wiki, checked out the bazaar branch, run "hugday current --remember", but "hudgay list" raises a TypeError at me
<gigix> am  I missing something ?
<gigix> what's the appropriate behaviour towards bugs reported on versions of Ubuntu no longer supported such as Maverick or Natty ?
<om26er> hugday close give me http://paste.ubuntu.com/1650936/
<om26er> help ?
<penguin42> hmm I think there is a single useful line in there 'You are not allowed to edit this page. '
<LantzR> Hi I'm a rookie. Can someone double check Bug #1125275. I copied the head of the dist to show what I was running. Is that clear enough?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1125275 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Dropping a file into folder does a copy instead of a move" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1125275
<jibel> LantzR, looks good even if I cannot reproduce the issue. The version of nautilus is missing, you can get it with: apt-cache policy nautilus
<jibel> LantzR, for next reports, it's usually easier to use ubuntu-bug e.g ubuntu-bug nautilus
<jibel> it will collect the right information for you
<LantzR> jibel - I tried to use ubuntu-bug but it does not seen to be included in the distribution. I could not figure out what package to install either.
<LantzR> err seem to be
<LantzR> Oh sorry. The version matched the only version in roaring.
<jibel> LantzR, the package that contains ubuntu-bug is apport, it is installed by default
<jibel> or should be
<LantzR> Ok... I'll try again. It tried 'which ubuntu-bug' and found nothing
<LantzR> i did not try apport because there was no crash. Isn't there something special about apport being disabled in raring
<LantzR> something about a new crash reporter
<LantzR> jibel  I hit Alt. Then typed: 'ububtu-bug <ProcessID of the running nautilus>' then enter. Nothing happened. Then I tried to find it in the shell
<jibel> LantzR, <alt> shows you the HUD, it's a quick access to application's menu
<jibel> err, he left
<fully_human> So, I'm a little confused with bug fixing. Who is a "triager?" Am I one or is that a specific team?
<jibel> fully_human, a triager is a person who triages bug reports. It can be anyone https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/GettingInvolved
<fully_human> Ah, thank you.
<fully_human> I read the wiki, but I was still fuzzy on the understanding.
<jibel> yw
<fully_human> *yw?
<jibel> fully_human, you're welcome :)
<LantzR> I went back and double checked. I did have apport , apport-cl1 and ubuntu-bug available. I'll guess typo re missing ubuntu-bug. which apport is null, did not try which apport-cli
<fully_human> Okay, I'm new at this so I'd like to make sure I'm doing it right: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/1090291
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1090291 in totem (Ubuntu) "gdk threads safe issue when playing totem" [Undecided,New]
<fully_human> I'm the comment at the bottom.
<penguin42> fully_human: So there are two things about that report that makes it a little unusual; 1st it's quite old so it might be worth checking if it affects a newer version, 2ndly the reporter is quite technical - he's asking about a specific set of function calls/thread interactions
<penguin42> oh, and 3rd it's using some codecs he isn't telling us about
<fully_human> penguin42: I have experience with multi-threading, but yeah, it does seem a bit technical.
<fully_human> I like how he gave technical details, though.
<fully_human> So if it smells "fishy" I should probably leave it alone?
<penguin42> fully_human: So I'd probably use the stock answer to ask him to check it on a newer version, but I'd also advise him that if he has a specific question about Totem's source to ask the totem dev list, it's not really the right thing to ask on a bug
<fully_human> Okay, thank you.
<penguin42> fully_human: I'd put a bug in for something where I new there was a line of code that was wrong would be ok, but not asking a question
<penguin42> knew
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-15
<fully_human> So, how'd bug day go?
<fully_human> *hug day, sorry.
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-16
<sroecker> hi
<sroecker> does anyone has an idea how to fix bug 1101951 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1101951 in Cheese "Webcam with cheese not work - blank image" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1101951
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-17
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> could someone mark this as high? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/1127947
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1127947 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "keyboard input is not working when mdadm is showing "degraded device" and system will boot after timeout to busybox" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> i think its not an mdadm bug but i dont know what package is used to the bootscreen/TTY1
<Magellan> .
<njin> do you think i'm right assigning to plymouth ?
<njin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1128257
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1128257 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "lvm decryption passphrase is rejected if contain special characters" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> it's a good a guess as anywhere
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-02-10
<j_f-f> Hi, are the reasons to close the bug #1278365 so ok?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1278365 in ntp (Ubuntu) "ntpdate target server" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1278365
<jpds> j_f-f: Yeah, we already point people at the NTP pool.
<j_f-f> jpds: thanks
<rbasak> j_f-f: oh, I just concurrently triaged that.
<jpds> j_f-f: Commented on the bug.
<rbasak> jpds: looks like we all did :)
<jpds> Actually, I have no idea what the reporter is talking about.
<j_f-f> jpds: I'm too.
<LarsThalmann> rbasak: hi. Nice meeting you at Fosdem!
<rbasak> LarsThalmann: likewise!
<LarsThalmann> and now I've found the chat... :)  I've set it to autojoin, so I'll hang here for a while.  if there are any concerns regarding MySQL, feel free to ping me...
<rbasak> LarsThalmann: great, thanks! I doubt there'll be much chatter here - it mostly happens in the mysql bugs (if you're subscribed to those). This channel is mainly for guidance about what to do about particular bugs, and a place to request bug status changes for those who don't have the appropriate access.
<rbasak> LarsThalmann: if you think you need a mysql bug triaged in a particular way, this is the place to ask :)
<LarsThalmann> rbasak: ok, good
<samertm> Hey, all
<samertm> I'm not sure where I would report this bug
<samertm> but there's an inconsistency in the layout of the software center app and the software center website
<samertm> the app shows newlines on reviews and the website doesn't
<samertm> just kidding, I found it on launchpad :P
<iamgiri> Hey guys my ubuntu 12.04 freezes often,  I can't move my mouse. My keyboard not working too. I'm having this headache for more than 5 months. Can someone he me to overcome this issue? I have to restart my PC for each freeze
<iamgiri> *help
<rbasak> iamgiri: try #ubuntu for help. This channel is for bug triage.
<iamgiri> rbasak: ok thank you
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-02-11
<morgo> I have a procedure question RE: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.5/+bug/1154675 (see my last comment).  What do you suggest I do when I believe a bug is ready to close?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1154675 in mysql-5.5 (Ubuntu) "Serious regression in replication caused by fix for CVE-2012-4414" [High,Confirmed]
<rbasak> morgo: if you believe it's most likely fixed, I think it's fine to explain as you have and then change the bug status to Fix Released. I think others can just reopen if they disagree. Do you have permission to do that, if you try to change the status?
<rbasak> morgo: note that the main bug status on the Ubuntu bug task refers to the latest development release (rather than 12.04, for example). In this case that works for this bug.
<morgo> rbasak: I don't believe I have permission to close (can't see a link to change status).
<morgo> rbasak: I would be happy to request here for status changes if that works for #ubuntu-bugs.  Full disclosure is that I work for upstream of course :)  I don't want anyone to think I'm trying to apply a heavy hand in closing bugs.
<rbasak> morgo: thanks - I didn't know what permission you have here. Please do continue to ask here.
<rbasak> (I've marked it Fix Released)
<morgo> Ack, thanks.
<intgr> Hi, which package should I file bugs to for the partition editor in the Ubuntu Server installer? 1278875 in particular.
<intgr> partman?
<rbasak> intgr: partman-base is the source package I think. I'm not sure if that's the right final target for that bug, but it's better than Ubuntu.
<intgr> Ok thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-02-12
<freakynl> Hi, what is required to get 1111852 resolved? It's a simple matter of replacing 1 python include file. It's been bugged in ubuntu since 11.10 or 12.04 or something like that.
<brendand> bug 1111852
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1111852 in targetcli (Ubuntu) "targetcli bug - buffered fileio mode not saved across reboots" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1111852
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-02-13
<karmic_koala> Hi all (-: i recently filed a bugreport about an issue which was not based on a crash but a disfunction. so therefor i couldnt implement a crash report. it also seems not to concern a specific package but a Kernel implemented modul. so now the bugteam bot gently asked me to add a relevant package. should i answer the bot now explaining why theres no packages given by me, or just ignore that? or am i missing something ? thank you
<karmic_koala> ps: the bot suggested to ask here (-:
<bdmurray> for a kernel module the package would probably be linux
<karmic_koala> bdmurray: thank you ! so should i name "Linux" as the Package then, or just leave it open ?
<bdmurray> use linux as the package
<karmic_koala> bdmurray: thank you very much ! best regards, me (-:
<karmic_koala> bdmurray: souldnt i specify a kernel version or something ? the word "linux" is good ?
<karmic_koala> alright i trial+errored it and "linux" is great. Thank all of yoizu for your work and enjoy your evening.cya
<karmic_koala> dear people: can i remove iwConfig.txt and reupload a striped currentDmesg.txt from/to my bugreport as they are not relevant and i feel somehow not optimal about publishing that information to the publicc (mac adresses of wlan etc) ?
<roadmr> karmic_koala: what's the bug # ?
<karmic_koala> roadmr: nevermind, was my mistake. but thanks for your attention anyways ! (-:
<roadmr> karmic_koala: ok
<karmic_koala> jsalisbury (auto)asked me :"Please test the latest v3.13 kernel[0]." but at the bottom of his comment is a link to: .. mainline/v3.14-rc2-trusty/. So, should i test a 3.13 or this 3.14-rc2 now ? ps, im on 12.04.4 LTS
<karmic_koala> all good, i trial and errored the frehsest one works. (-:
<karmic_koala> Dear Humans, how do i reply to a comment on a bugreport ? how should i adress the author of the comment ? by :" @Comment#4" or "@Author" ?
<szerated> When I visit the ubuntu new bugs on launchpad, many of them are very old. Do they just need to be closed?
<Ampelbein> szerated: If you verified that they are fixed, yes. If they still are valid reports, you do the normal bug triage.
<Ampelbein> szerated: Generally there's no reason to assume that bugs fix themself over time, some of the code in the archive hasn't changed much for years.
<hggdh> szerated: you can also /join #ubuntu-bugs-announce for the newest bugs
<szerated> hggdh: thanks thats what I need
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-02-15
<phillw> Hi good people, can some one have a look into bug 964705 I thought it had been solved, but it seems solved everywhere but ubuntu
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 964705 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "System policy prevents modification of network settings for all users" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/964705
<lfaraone> that awkward moment when you reply to a mailing list posting and realise you are Wrong a few seconds afterwards.
<lfaraone> albeit only partially
<phillw> lfaraone: it is called life... we have all done it, do not beat your self up over it.
<MichaelTunnell> hello, I submitted a bug in my package regarding the repo version but I have no received an update except from a bot turning it to "confirmed".
<MichaelTunnell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uget/+bug/1278233
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1278233 in uget (Ubuntu) "Update uGet for 14.04 Trusty Tahr (needs libappindicator)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MichaelTunnell> the same bug was reported in October of last year for an older package but no one (who could fix it) commented on it then either.
<MichaelTunnell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uget/+bug/1246697
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1246697 in uget (Ubuntu) "Uget tray icon not showing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MichaelTunnell> the same bug was already reported 2 years ago. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uget/+bug/925137
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 925137 in uget (Ubuntu) "uGet not built with AppIndicator support" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<MichaelTunnell> so can I please get someone to help me fix the package?
<TJ-> You should contact the package maintainer
<MichaelTunnell> I did. He is the Debian guy for the package but he hasn't responded about it either
<MichaelTunnell> all I need is to make it build with libappindicator...that's it
<TJ-> Well it would be best to get the change into Debian and then sync with that, if he is maintainer for both, then he's the guy
<teward> have you considered filing a bug on this in Debian?
<teward> because that's probably the best way to get their attention
<MichaelTunnell> but Debian doesn't use libappindicator, that is an Ubuntu package unless I'm mistaken
<TJ-> MichaelTunnell: Ahhh, I see what you mean, so there needs to be a diff between Debian and Ubuntu
<MichaelTunnell> yes, and that is the only diff
<teward> which release were you expecting to get this in
<teward> because i think you might have a problem getting this SRU'd, and this would only get into trusty
<teward> (this close to feature freeze, though... I dunno)
<TJ-> MichaelTunnell: Are you able to produce the diff/patch so the maintainer can merge it?
<MichaelTunnell> 14.04 which it is already in the repo for 14.04 with our latest release...just that one feature is not
<TJ-> I'd think if the maintainer has been lax, an FFE  wouldn't be rejected
<MichaelTunnell> teward: I dont mind getting backports later as long as I can get it into trusty
<teward> considering uget is in universe i don't think it *has* a maintainer
<teward> or, at least not a maintainer in Ubuntu
<MichaelTunnell> yea the maintainer is just the guy from debian
<teward> (this is the case with a lot of packages)
<MichaelTunnell> and he just pulls the debian version in
<TJ-> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uget
<teward> actually Ubuntu does that on their own
<teward> :P
<teward> autosyncs ;P
<MichaelTunnell> ahh
<TJ-> You'd need to grab a MOTU and offer them a patch, probably a bzr branch they can easily merge
<MichaelTunnell> MOTU?
<MichaelTunnell> what does that mean
<TJ-> Masters of the Univerise
<TJ-> s/Univerise/Universe/
<MichaelTunnell> ok that makes even less sense
<MichaelTunnell> lol
<MichaelTunnell> oh ok
<teward> actually you'd need a Sponsor
<teward> not necessarily a MOTU
<TJ-> The maintainers of the "Universe" pocket
<teward> TJ-: perhaps you need to read up on sponsoring
<teward> !sponsoring
<ubot2`> You can find out about the package sponsorship process here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess - For !UDS sponsorship see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<teward> doesn't *require* a MOTU
<teward> but they will critique your stuff
<MichaelTunnell> not sure how to make a patch
<MichaelTunnell> though we have a ppa with the correct stuff
<MichaelTunnell> if that doesnt help I can contact the main developer and see if he will do it...I'm pretty much the designer with only slight programming...so this is past my skill level
<TJ-> Where's your PPA?
<MichaelTunnell> https://launchpad.net/~plushuang-tw
<MichaelTunnell> only thing in there is uget
<teward> you have two versions :p
<teward> which one is based off the debian version
<teward> or off the ubuntu version
<teward> if neither are based off those then the patch has to be made by hand
<MichaelTunnell> we made the ppa version before both
<MichaelTunnell> so guess neither
<MichaelTunnell> except for an old version but not recents
<teward> what actually needs to be done to make this work
<teward> i may be able to try and handwrite a debdiff for you assuming you have a bug for this
<MichaelTunnell> libappindicator needs to be included in the Ubuntu package...thats the only thing wrong with the ubuntu version
<teward> that's vague
<teward> is it a build dep or a runtime dep or both :P
<TJ-> MichaelTunnell: I don't see any diff between your latest package and the one in Ubuntu
<teward> next question is whether the two bugs on this are dupes of them
<teward> (brb)
<MichaelTunnell> one is an issue from an old version
<MichaelTunnell> the 2012 bug is old
<MichaelTunnell> my bug is for 1.10.4 and the other is for 1.10.3
<TJ-> OK, my mistake, I ran against the wrong directory!
<MichaelTunnell> though the difference between those two have nothing to do with libappindicator
<MichaelTunnell> :)
<TJ-> MichaelTunnell: so all you want to add is debian/control Build-Depends "libappindicator3-dev,"
<MichaelTunnell> that should be all that is needed but to be honest I am not totally sure as I'm just the lowly designer :)
<TJ-> lets find out then
<MichaelTunnell> thanks
<MichaelTunnell> wait are you saying you are doing that or do Ineed to contact the dev?
<TJ-> I'm doing it
<TJ-> MichaelTunnell: Do you have a clean Unity-based system you can test the binary on - one that hasn't had the package installed previously ? I don't use Gnome here so not sure if I can test it correctly
<MichaelTunnell> I can load up a liveusb sure
<TJ-> Hmm, it seems ok. On KDE I have a green "G" icon
<MichaelTunnell> I havent tried it in kde on ubuntu
<TJ-> I might have a clean desktop VM here, let me check
<MichaelTunnell> ok
<MichaelTunnell> where do I get the package to test it?
<TJ-> MichaelTunnell: http://iam.tj/projects/misc/uget-trusty-appindicator.png
<TJ-> Is that correct?
<teward> TJ-: did you build it locally on your system (pbuilder or sbuild or something?)
<MichaelTunnell> TJ-: yep that looks good
<MichaelTunnell> close the app and tell it to minimize to tray
<MichaelTunnell> then try "show main window" from tray
<MichaelTunnell> and that would mean it works fine
<TJ-> MichaelTunnell: Yes, that works
<TJ-> teward: Yes
<MichaelTunnell> then awesome
<TJ-> MichaelTunnell: OK, The bug is now linked to my bzr branch containing the fix, so you just to get it sponsored and merged
<MichaelTunnell> i have no idea how to do that
<TJ-> MichaelTunnell: If you refresh the bug-page you'll see it under "Related branches"
<MichaelTunnell> how do I get it sponsored?
<TJ-> MichaelTunnell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<MichaelTunnell> thanks
<TJ-> MichaelTunnell: I've proposed it for merge, you can watch its progress here:  https://code.launchpad.net/~tj/ubuntu/trusty/uget/lp1278233/+merge/206571
<MichaelTunnell> sweet thanks
<MichaelTunnell> do I still need to get it sponsored?
<TJ-> It might help to get some attention, but the merge request should be seen in the queue, it just depends if anyone is interested/free enough
<MichaelTunnell> I know someone from Canonical who might be wiling to throw some eyes at it (he isn't a developer which is why I didn't ask for help from him about this issue)
<MichaelTunnell> thank you very much for your assistance
<TJ-> MichaelTunnell: You're welcome, fortunately for you it was a trivial patch :)
<MichaelTunnell> :) indeed...we typically don't have large bugs so if we do have bugs it is usually something like this :)
<phillw> bdmurray: ping.
<phillw> hi.. any bug masters about?
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-02-09
<jsjgruber> What package do we use for live cd problems?
<teward> jsjgruber: define 'problems'?
<jsjgruber> Bug ; error dialog on boot of current daily iso
<jsjgruber> User ubuntu .config file owned by root rather than by user ubuntu
<jsjgruber> Nevermind -- it's aleady reported and on the qa tracker http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1415586
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1415586 in casper (Ubuntu) "/home/$USERNAME/.config owned by root" [Critical,Confirmed]
<brainwash> please mark bug 1419545 as wishlist
<ubot5> bug 1419545 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Make thunar display recursive file size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1419545
<brainwash> teward: can you please mark bug 1419545 as wishlist?
<ubot5> bug 1419545 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Make thunar display recursive file size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1419545
<teward> brainwash: done, also commented on the bug as well
<teward> brainwash: the guidelines for Triage say Wishlist/Triaged so I set it as such but said they should file upstream.  If there is ever an upstream bug, please comment on it or ask us to link it, and we'll link to the upstream bug somewhere.
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-02-10
<Learner> Hello!
<Learner> Is this the right channel to ask a Linux command question?
<Learner> Hello!
<Learner> Would anyone please inform me the syntax of using the command, source <file name> argument, in Ubuntu?
<Learner> Would anyone please inform me the syntax of using the command, source <file name> argument, in the C shell environment in Ubuntu?
<Learner> The command, source <file name> argument, is for tcsh. In the bsd cshell, we use the command, set argv= abc and then the command, source <file name>. Am I correct?
<Learner> Hello! Can I ask a bsd csh question here?
<rbasak> Learner: see the channel topic. This channel is for bug triaging. Try #ubuntu for general support, or maybe for your question some bsd or csh specific channel?
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-02-12
<wxl> bdmurray: trying to use ubuntu-qa-tools/responses/stock-reply and i get a ssl certificate error (ssl.SSLError: [Errno 185090050] _ssl.c:344: error:0B084002:x509 certificate routines:X509_load_cert_crl_file:system lib
<wxl> )
<wxl> i'm bugging you since you're the author :)
<wxl> btw did my first sru verification last night thanks to you :)
<bdmurray> wxl: what did you verify?
<wxl> bdmurray: bug 1336944
<ubot5> bug 1336944 in lxsession (Ubuntu Trusty) "lxsession ignores ~/.config/autostart directory" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336944
<bdmurray> ah, neat and its fixed already
<wxl> yep, so thanks again
<bdmurray> wxl: maybe try calling update-bug directly and see what happens?
<wxl> bdmurray: same issue
<bdmurray> what release?
<wxl> bdmurray: oh the tools? i just branched it. no version information in update-bug that i can find. latest revno is 1062
<bdmurray> I mean release of Ubuntu
<wxl> oh derp 14.04
<bdmurray> okay, I'll test it in a bit
<wxl> thx
<wxl> COULD be an issue with our firewall but i don't see any weird ports used
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-02-13
<wxl> bdmurray: well, now that i'm not behind a firewall, update-bug works fine. i'll debug this further but it seems to me the basis for the problem lies in launchpadlib itself.
<bdmurray> wxl: ah, that's good to hear
<giaco> Hi, I filled an SRU request for soundconverter. I'd like to know if I have something more to do to make it known to Ubuntu developers
<wxl> giaco: well it's certainly not at the point where it is ready for verification http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
 * wxl warns that he is kind of new at SRUs too
<wxl> giaco: link?
<giaco> here is the link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/soundconverter/+bug/1421331
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1421331 in soundconverter (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Please release soundconverter-2.1.5 to trusty and utopic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rbasak> giaco: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<wxl> giaco: iif i grok this correctly, the status should be fix released, based on the fact the bug is actually fixed in development https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<rbasak> "the use of a new mp3 encoder" doesn't sound like it qualifies for an SRU to me.
<wxl> hm didn't try the update too
<rbasak> giaco: follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure like wxl said, but check that what you're proposing does qualify.
<wxl> that's a bit concerning
<rbasak> giaco: if it does, explain in the bug in terms of the SRU requirements, attach your proposed debdiffs to the bug, and subscribe ~ubuntu-sponsors, following each step listed the procedure.
<giaco> it should be fixed in development version, i didn't tried vivid, I could check it
<wxl> giaco: it seems wise to ensure that it DOES fix the problem. you may be able to better identify regression potential that way.
<rbasak> It's valid to have a bug that essentially says "please SRU all bugfixes in 2.1.5 back to Trusty", in which case if Vivid already has 2.1.5 then it's fine to mark it as Fix Released and request a Trusty task.
<rbasak> But all changes to Trusty do have to meet SRU criteria.
<teward> rbasak: at a glance the bug looks non-SRUable in its state
<rbasak> Right.
<rbasak> 16:22 <rbasak> "the use of a new mp3 encoder" doesn't sound like it qualifies for an SRU to me.
<wxl> yeah i don't think that qualifies as "have an obviously safe patch" :)
<rbasak> That's not to say that other bugs cannot be fixed though.
<teward> agreed with rbasak
<teward> rbasak: should we comment that it goes against the SRU criterion?
<teward> and why?
<teward> (on the bug)
<rbasak> But the focus on Trusty must be to avoid regressing existing users. That's presumably why the users are using Trusty and not Vivid anyway.
<rbasak> teward: please do - thanks!
<teward> rbasak: general summary: Version bumps go against SRU.  releasing the 'new version' introduces extreme regression potential
<teward> ... bugfixes on an individual case by case can be included, but not a general version bump
<rbasak> teward: that's not necessarily true. If the version bumps only fix bumps, that's acceptable.
<teward> rbasak: in this case, i mean
<rbasak> Only fix bugs.
<rbasak> Yes
<teward> rbasak: i mean tiwth regard to this bug :)
<rbasak> Agreed
<teward> rbasak: permission to "Incomplete" the bug as well?
<rbasak> Sounds reasonable
 * teward double checks everything today
<wxl> hey want to do some lubuntu triage while you're at it, teward? ;)
<teward> rbasak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10206977/ if you want to review before i submit
<teward> and i'd like you to >.>
<teward> i'm not 100% today :P
<rbasak> teward: I think that comes across as a bit strong. I don't know the package. I just want to say that more justification and consideration is needed, rather than an absolute "rbasak says no".
<rbasak> It _looks_ like it doesn't meet SRU criteria, but I don't have all the information.
<teward> ack.
<teward> rbasak: i'm tired, so i come off stronger, alas that's my nature, i'mma steal your statements here that more justification and consideration is needed, as well as much more testing because of the feature changes
<rbasak> teward: that's fine, don't worry about it.
<teward> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10207049/ any better?
<teward> rbasak: i'm sitting in class watching Dr. Strangelove for cold war 'history' for the 700th time - i need something to do other than watching a movie i've already watched a couple hundred times :P
 * teward yawns
<rbasak> teward: that's much better. Maybe refer to the wiki page and ask the reporter for further justification against the policy there?
<teward> indeed.
<rbasak> You had that in the previous version :)
<giaco> I understand your points, in fact I was undecided wether to fill the request or not. Unfortunately the fix for that bug is in 2.1.5.
<rbasak> giaco: you can always backport fixes, if you can find or develop patches for them.
<giaco> And I don't know ho to backport only that fix to 2.0.4
<teward> rbasak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10207089/  <-- this one
<rbasak> Oh, OK
<rbasak> teward: looks great
<teward> rbasak: i expand a little saying "until further justification, consideration, and testing have been done.:
<teward> ack
<teward> posting
<teward> done
 * teward beats his head against the command line
<rbasak> If you want me to be really pedantic, then criterion is the singular, and there are multiple SRU criteria. But that doesn't matter in getting the point across, and I only just noticed :)
<teward> rbasak: i don't think that's necessary, the point is made either way
<teward> "some of the SRU criteria" would be even better, but already posted
<teward> the point is made either way
<rbasak> Yeah it doesn't matter
<teward> ... i hate packaging sometimes
 * teward is trying to package ZNC 1.6 with the 1.4 packaging, plus changes, and things are asploding >.<
<giaco> If I try the new version in a vivid live and find that the bug is fixed and the new encoder does not introduces regression, would it be useful? At least could the updated package be included in Backports repo?
<rbasak> Yes - backports should be fine.
<rbasak> If you're not aware of it, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports documents the steps you need to take for a backport.
<teward> ^ that
<giaco> Thank, i'll give it a read and maybe ask the developer if he can backport the patch to 2.0.4
<Darkover> Hello, I have "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at           (null)" in syslog, screen not responding, but ssh is accessible.
<Darkover> Is this right place to ask about it?
<Logan> !support | Darkover
<ubot5> Darkover: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-02-14
<Darkover> Ok
<OceanViewOceanVi> Hello
<OceanViewOceanVi> I do not know whether the following is a Ubuntu bug or not. In the csh, I type the command, which gcc >/dev/null. Then I type the command, echo $?. I should see 0 or 1. I am seeing "Newline in variable name"
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-02-15
<lesshaste> is there anything I can add to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kile/+bug/1421830 to make it more informative?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1421830 in kile (Ubuntu) "kile crashes at startup" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> lets see if I can repeat it
 * penguin42 waits for Kile to install
<lesshaste> penguin42, thanks!
<lesshaste> penguin42, also, can you see how to find the debug symbols
<penguin42> the mirror seems to be a little slow, it's going to take another few mins
<lesshaste> no problem
<lesshaste> I suspect it will work for you as it is used to for me :)
<penguin42> lesshaste: Well you could get the libQtScript debug packages since that's where it ends up?
<penguin42> lesshaste: I don't know kile, but do you have any scripts installed ?
<lesshaste> penguin42,  I don't see a libqtscript4-dbg package
<lesshaste> penguin42,  none at all
<lesshaste> and libqt4-dbg is installed
<penguin42> (installing)
<penguin42> I'm on 14.10
<lesshaste> cool
<penguin42> lesshaste: Well, the bad news is it works for me
<lesshaste> penguin42,  :)
<lesshaste> I thought it might
<lesshaste> it used to work for me too
<lesshaste> I really want to provide more useful info
<penguin42> lesshaste: What happened between the point it worked and when it didn't
<lesshaste> I used it :)
<lesshaste> the mystery is the debug symbols.. I suspect I would have to compile it from source to get those and then the bug wouldn't be expected
<penguin42> yeh, that really doesn't help does it
<lesshaste> no :)
<penguin42> lesshaste: I'd have a dig in .config to see if you can find any files from it that maybe you can remove it's config and see if it's happy again
<lesshaste> thanks
<lesshaste> that seems sensible
<rhansen> would someone mind nominating bug #1413084 for trusty and utopic?
<ubot5> bug 1413084 in cvsps (Debian) "cvsps chokes on servers that print more than one "M" response to "version" command" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413084
<teward> rhansen: nominated for those, now for someone higher up the food chain to come along and approve
<rhansen> teward: thanks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-02-15
<ngaio> can someone please help me assign bug #1545450 to the correct package? It's a serious or even critical bug in 16.04.
<ubot5`> bug 1545450 in unity (Ubuntu) "Severe Qt visual corruption with default Qt theme under Unity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1545450
<rbasak> ngaio: thank you for bringing it up. I don't know how to triage it, but if you don't get an answer from someone else here, maybe make #ubuntu-desktop aware?
<ngaio> rbasak, thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-02-16
<Legendario> hi, there is a long standing bug on ubuntu that affects only languages that make use of ç on international keyboards...
<Legendario> I don't know if it has been reported or not
<Legendario> but it's been known since 13.04
<Legendario> can anyone in the @channel help on that?
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-02-17
<gQuigs> can I get this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1515446 nominated for wily?  I already have a debdiff for wily attached.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1515446 in network-manager (Debian) "network file systems in FSTAB no longer mount at boot with NetworkManager" [Unknown,New]
<rbasak> gQuigs: done. As always, thank you for caring!
<gQuigs> rbasak: thanks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-02-19
<pepee> for kernel bugs, is it better to report to ubuntu, or upstream?
<pepee> I'm having this issue:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-wily/+bug/1545401
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1545401 in linux-lts-wily (Ubuntu) ""kernel BUG at /build/linux-lts-wily-Vv6Eyd/linux-lts-wily-4.2.0/mm/memory.c:3146!"" [Undecided,New]
<pepee> anyone?
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-02-13
<rokclimb15> Greetings bug team, I'm requesting SRU nomination for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/proftpd-dfsg/+bug/1246245
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1246245 in proftpd-dfsg (Ubuntu) "proftpd service fails to restart (including via logrotate)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rokclimb15> Please let me know if you have any questions, thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-02-14
<alwyn> Hi, this bug seems fixed in 16.04, how come it hasn't been ported to 14.04 yet? :s https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mailman/+bug/1375821
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1375821 in ifupdown (Ubuntu Trusty) "ifupdown doesn't bring loopback to state up" [Undecided,Triaged]
<jbayfield> Hi all, just a quick (and probably silly question) - let's say a bug is present in trusty, but it has been fixed in a later version of the package in xenial. In order to incorporate the fix in trusty should it be an SRU or a backport?
<jbayfield> For context: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/procps/+bug/1664535
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1664535 in procps (Ubuntu) "critical bug in top command package procps" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rbasak> jbayfield: cherry-picking the fix in an SRU would be fine.
<rbasak> Backporting a newer version to the backports pocket is also fine in principle
<jbayfield> I'm assuming the cherry-pick method would be the preferred one?
<rbasak> It is the most straightforward (if the cherry pick is straightforward).
<jbayfield> Okay, I see. Thanks for the help. :)
<rbasak> You're welcome. Thank you for caring!
<jbayfield> One other thing - said bug I linked to needs triage, haven't got permissions myself.
<jbayfield> Going to ask another quick question while I'm here, not sure if this is the right channel or not, but I noticed for a lot of packages the latest branch that appears is vivid, yet it says "Uploaded to: Xenial" for example in some package versions. What's confusing me is what remote branch you use for this, as something like lp:ubuntu/xenial/packagename doesn't work - this is quite possibly an oversight on my part and 
<rbasak> jbayfield: marked Triaged for Trusty. What's the status in Zesty?
<rbasak> jbayfield: the bzr branches are no longer maintained.
<rbasak> There is some git work in progress by my team, but it's not yet ready for general use.
<jbayfield> rbasak: Bug does not occur in Zesty/Yakkety.
<jbayfield> ie: it's already been resolved
<jbayfield> About bzr/git: Alright, thanks for letting me know.
<rbasak> Fix Released for the development release then. Thanks!
<jbayfield> No problem.
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-02-15
<alwyn> Does this channel have a public log? :)
<alwyn> Wondering if my question yesterday was answered
<rbasak> alwyn: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<alwyn> rbasak: thank you, found it :)
<alwyn> Apparently it was not answered :(
<rbasak> I don't think your question is really answerable.
<rbasak> Besides "because nobody has".
<alwyn> Is it a lot of work to do? I might be interested in helping out, provided it doesn't take hours to read the proper procedures to do so first ~.~
<rbasak> Looks like the fix is backportable, and somebody has done it in a PPA, but nobody has replied with positive test results. Comment 15 doesn't make sense to me.
<rbasak> Procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<rbasak> If you've not dealt with patching distribution packages before, it will take you a while to read up.
<alwyn> That's more or less what I was afraid of :P I wish I had the time do read all that but unfortunately I do not.
<alwyn> read+actually do it I mean
<ali1234> hi. can you please make launchpad not mark public bugs as duplicates of private ones?
<ali1234> bug 1628250
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1628250 could not be found
<ali1234> this prevents me from getting a retrace, discussing the bug, or generally interacting with it in any way
<teward> ali1234: the bug is marked private because nobody has gone through to make sure sensitive info is removed from the bug.
<ali1234> yes, i know
<ali1234> i went through *my* bug to make sure it had no private information and marked it public
<ali1234> but then apport just marked it as a duplicate of the private one
<ali1234> which is stupid
<teward> ali1234: but the bug that's been marked *as* a duplicate hasn't gone through that process
<teward> that's why it's still private
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> bug 1665048
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1665048 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665048). The error has been logged
<teward> yes, actually.  (If dupe == private, originalPost is hidden)
<teward> at least, in a sense.
<ali1234> it is not hidden from me
<ali1234> looks like it is hidden from the bot though
<teward> ali1234: the issue is that the crash has already been reported - we don't need fifteen reports on the same crash which is why the retracer exists
<ali1234> well here's the thing
<ali1234> nobody is going to fix it until someone makes a bug report public
<ali1234> which i have just done for exactly that reason
<ali1234> but apport won't allow me to do this
<ali1234> it just tells me to discuss it on the other bug (which i can't access)
<ali1234> here is what apport should do instead: if it determines that two reports are the same bug, and one is public and the other is private, then the private one should be made a duplicate of the public one
<teward> that's a #launchpad question i believe on "How to make the retracer better"
<ali1234> i can't find it :(
<teward> no i'm saying that's soimething you should ask about there about how the retracer works, I don't know enough about that to answer reliably.
<ali1234> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/237214 is the same issue
<ali1234> from 2013
<ali1234> and https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/182866 from 2011
<ali1234> which points to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/764414
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 764414 in apport (Ubuntu) "private master bugs are confusing and lead to more duplicate filings" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ali1234> which is 6 years old and has like 25 duplicates
<ali1234> commented. i guess i'll just move on to fixing something else :/
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-02-17
<weioo> How can I request a package to get updated?
<weioo> PHP 7.0 -> 7.1
<weioo> Python 3.5 -> 3.6
<weioo> GNOME Terminal 3.20 -> 3.23
<tarpman> weioo: python 3.6 is in ubuntu 16.10, php 7.1 will be in ubuntu 17.04, gnome-terminal is waiting for bug 1636666 according to the release notes
<ubot5> bug 1636666 in pcre2 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] pcre2" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636666
<weioo> tarpman: thanks
<weioo> tarpman: packages.ubuntu.org seems to tell me Python 3.5 is in both 16.10 and 17.04
<tarpman> weioo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python3.6
<tarpman> weioo: "python3" is python 3.5 in both of those, yes
<weioo> Ah, Python 3.6 is available, but its under the python3.6 package :(
<tarpman> I *think* 17.04 is planned to switch the default to 3.6 before release, but not certain
<weioo> Would have been great if it was Python 3.6 by default as "python3" instead of 3.5
<weioo> oh, I hope so
<weioo> 3.6 has support for the new lovely f"My name is {name}, I am {age} year old" strings, f-strings
<weioo> Oh the Wine packages are outdated too
<wxl> weioo: debian completely lacks a version 2-anything. in fact, they're shipping "development" packages still in 1-something
<wxl> weioo: might want to chat with the debian maintainer.
<wxl> weioo: you could request a sync from experimental but given that FeatureFreeze is already in effect and this is a whoel new major version, you probably won't see anything until the next release (not zesty)
<wxl> weioo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<wxl> weioo: note that Ubuntu is based on Debian unstable (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging) so if you can motivate Debian to offer 2-something there, that might be helpful
<weioo> thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-02-18
<hggdh> arrrrgggghhhhh!
<hggdh> another email I should not have read....
<tsimonq2> tarpman: Python 3.6 will not land as default in Zesty, the plan is Zesty+1
<tarpman> tsimonq2: ok, thanks
<tsimonq2> tarpman: (the person working on that is Barry Warsaw if you have specific questions or you want to help)
<tsimonq2> tarpman: np :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-02-19
<Vej> Could someone please triage https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deja-dup/+bug/1472598 and set the importance as "Low" (Bug that affect a non-essential aspect and limited scope of the application)? I want to forward this to upstream afterwards.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1472598 in deja-dup (Ubuntu) "Deja-dup should not propose ssh as storage location when python-paramiko is not installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rbasak> Vej: done. Thank you for taking care of sending this upstream.
<Vej> rbasak: Thanks. Could you also set this to triaged please?
<rbasak> Vej: done. Sorry, I didn't interpret your request as asking for that, but I see what you meant now.
<Vej> rbasak: No Problem and thanks again.
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-02-18
<gsilvapt> Hello. Anyone could help triaging a bug report? Maybe see if the logs say anything that could point out to the issue
